# Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen



## TSCoreNinja (11 Dezember 2006)

http://www.taz.de/pt/2006/12/11/a0060.1/text
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/82341


> ...
> Am 25. November hat BGH-Ermittlungsrichter Ulrich Hebenstreit die Praxis der Online-Durchsuchungen für illegal erklärt. Sein Beschluss ist noch nicht veröffentlicht, liegt der taz aber vor. Entsprechende Anträge der Bundesanwaltschaft seien nicht genehmigungsfähig, erklärt der Richter. Es handele sich "um einen schwerwiegenden Eingriff in das Recht auf informationelle Selbstbestimmung", dem die "notwendige gesetzliche Gestattung" fehle.
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Also lieber Hausdurchsuchung und Computer wegnehmen, Festplatte kopieren und danach zurückgeben, sobald Zeit dafür da ist.

Wäre die Online-Durchsuchung nicht das mildere Mittel?


----------



## jupp11 (11 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.taz.de/pt/2006/12/11/a0053.1/text


> Wichtig ist aber, dass die Maßnahme nur bei schwerster Kriminalität und bei dringendem Tatverdacht zugelassen wird.


ausgerechnet die "Schwerstkriminellen"  lachen sich  tot bei derartigen Ankündigungen :scherzkeks:

PS: Die taz ist auch nicht mehr das,was sie mal war


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



anonymer Phantast  schrieb:


> Wäre die Online-Durchsuchung nicht das mildere Mittel?


Wunschdenken kann nicht logisches Denken und Realismus ersetzen. Solch gequirler Unfug 
ist nicht mal diskussionswürdig, bitte  mal (sofern vorhanden)  Denkapparat einschalten:
Per Gesetz werden entweder alle VS verboten oder die VS Hersteller 
werden per Gesetz dazu verpflichtet behördlich genehmigte Trojaner aus dem Scan auszunehmen
http://www.heise.de/tp/r4/artikel/24/24168/1.html


> . Der Trojaner müsste so gemacht werden, dass er von den vorhandenen Antiviren-Programmen nicht erkannt wird. Man müsste also jeweils individuelle Veränderungen
> vornehmen oder die Trojaner in Absprache mit den Herstellern von Antiviren-Programmen entwickeln.
> Für kundige Computernutzer dürfte allerdings ein eingeschleuster Trojaner nicht lange unerkannt
> bleiben, zumal es ja nur Sinn macht, wenn die ausgespähten Daten wieder über das Internet
> versendet werden.


ich glaub es hackt ....Glaubt die Bundesregierung allen Ernstes VS-Hersteller  aus aller Herren Länder 
dazu verdonnern zu können, deutsche Spezialversionen für behördlich genehmigte Trojaner 
einzubauen?  Wie lange würde es dauern bis diese Lücken von geclonten Trojaner 
kriminell ausgenutzt würden?  Wer sowas von sich gibt, beweist, dass er nicht einen  Schimmer vom Internet hat.
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/82248/


			
				ein Rechtsprofessor schrieb:
			
		

> . Wenn der Betreiber online ist, so die erstaunliche Begründung, dann
> habe er sein System derart geöffnet, "dass er selbst den Zugriff der Verfassungsschutzbehörde
> ermöglicht".


ich glaub es hackt, wenn meine Haustür offensteht,  darf trotzdem keiner in meiner Wohnung rumspazieren.
demnächst werden Schließanlagenhersteller dazu verpflichtet, Masterduplikate beim  BKA zu hinterlegen


> Am Donnerstag steigt in Darmstadt eine offenbar völlig überflüssige Konferenz zur Internet-Kriminalität. Denn wenn die Online-Durchsuchung so einfach funktioniert, wie das die Süddeutsche Zeitung weisgemacht hat, dann sollte man den Phishern, Stalkern und Schwanzverlängerern schnell den Hahn abdrehen können. Zumindest, bis man auf neue Geschäftsmodelle trifft. Natürlich schwer passwortgeschützt, was die Sache noch attraktiver macht.


http://www.castforum.de/events/cast/2006/Crime#programm
warum schaltet denn das BKA nicht per Trojaner DDoS Angreifer aus? Ach ja die sitzen ja im Ausland...
Außer bei unbedarften I-Net  Usern würde jeder Trojanerangriff an einer  soliden Firewall scheitern.
Werden die dann auch per Gesetz verboten.? Es ist erschreckend, wie wenig dieser Unfug in den Medien zur Kenntnis genommen wird, der allen Ernstes im NRW-Parlament  durchgepeitscht werden soll. 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/82248/


> Am gestrigen Donnerstag fand im Landtag Nordrhein-Westfalens die
> zweite Lesung des neuen Verfassungsschutzgesetzes statt, das es in sich
> hat (vgl. Der Verfassungsschutz soll "Emails auf Festplatten" lesen dürfen).



siehe auch der Kommentar im augsblog.de  
http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/12/11/der-alte-mann-und-die-terroristen/
http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/12/07/polizei-soll-private-computer-hacken-duerfen/
...


----------



## A John (11 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



> Glaubt die Bundesregierung allen Ernstes VS-Hersteller aus aller Herren Länder dazu verdonnern zu können


Ja, tut sie. Die glaubt auch, wenn sie Killerspiele verbietet, das die dann automatisch von weltweit sämtlichen Servern gelöscht werden.
Daß das schon bei Kopiersoftware nicht funktioniert hat, weiß jedes Kind, das eine Suchmaschine benutzen kann.
Aber auch damit sind deutsche Politiker hoffnungslos überfordert.

Gruß A. John


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Daß deutsche Politiker (schlechte)  Illionisten sind. wußte ich schon lange...
in der on-line  Presse wird es kaum wahrgenommen,
*der Spiegel hat an erster Stelle der Nichtwahrnehmer*  wird auch immer lammfrommer 
haben zwar eine  Rubrik Netzwelt, die sich aber eher mit Kuriostäten und Schmankerln 
beschäftigt, wie der Spiegel insgesamt immer mehr in Richtung Yellow Press abdriftet. 
unter Politik ist eh   nichts zu finden. Einige wenige  Wahrnehmer 
http://futurezone.orf.at/it/stories/156981/
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1162473161293.shtml
http://www.gulli.com/news/online-durchsuchung-polizei-2006-12-11/
ansonsten absolut gähnende Leere 
lediglich die FDP-Fraktion  beschäftigt sich damit,  ohne nennenswert  konkretes zu sagen
http://www.fdp-fraktion.de/webcom/show_article.php/_c-334/_nr-603/_p-1/i.html


----------



## A John (11 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



> in der on-line Presse wird es kaum wahrgenommen,


Das ist der Gleichgültigkeit der Menschen geschuldet.
Thema wird es erst, wenn es Geld kostet *und* die breite Masse davon betroffen ist.
Wer regt sich schon über den schleichenden Niedergang des Datenschutzes, der Presse- und Meinungsfreiheit, der informellen Selbstbestimmung usw. usf. auf?

Gruß A. John


----------



## Devilfrank (11 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



> Wenn der Betreiber online ist, so die erstaunliche Begründung, dann habe er sein System derart geöffnet, "dass er selbst den Zugriff der Verfassungsschutzbehörde ermöglicht



Wat für ein Schwachsinn. Auweia. Das quietscht ja...

Diesen Schmarrn können diese Tiefflieger höchstens einem Neueinsteiger oder einem Ignoranten erzählen.

So, muss jetzt erstmal Taschentücher holen, um die Lachtränen wegzuwischen.


----------



## Wuschel_MUC (11 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



> ...lediglich die FDP-Fraktion beschäftigt sich damit, ohne nennenswert konkretes zu sagen
> http://www.fdp-fraktion.de/webcom/show_article.php/_c-334/_nr-603/_p-1/i.html


Die FDP hatte schon immer die vornehmste Art und Weise, keine Meinung zu haben.

nichts für ungut
Wuschel


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Im Frankenland und bei der c´t  geht die Phantasie durch 
http://www.frankenpost.de/nachrichten/regional/resyart.phtm?id=1059207


> *Die staatlichen Fahnder verhalten sich dabei prinzipiell nicht anders als Hacker und Cyber-Kriminelle, die mit digitalen trojanischen Pferden und anderer Schad-Software in den PC eindringen.* Im einfachsten Fall wird „Kommissar Trojaner“ auf klassische Weise per E-Mail auf den Ziel-PC eingeschleust. Möglich ist aber auch, dass die Zielperson zum Ansurfen einer unverdächtigen Website gelockt wird, von wo sich unbemerkt im Hintergrund das Spionageprogramm installiert. *In hartnäckigen Fällen könnten die BKA-Beamten den PC durch einen gezielten Internet-Angriff über undokumentierte Schwachstellen des Betriebssystems und der Browser-Software aufhebeln – wie eine morsche Stalltür mit dem Brecheisen.* Ist das digitale Hintertürchen erst einmal installiert, steht der PC für die Fahnder ohne weitere Gegenwehr offen.
> Antivirensoftware und Firewalls stellen für die Ermittler kein ernsthaftes Problem dar. „Es gibt einfach zu viele Sicherheitslücken in zu vielen Produkten, als dass das wirklich ein Hindernis wäre“, sagt Daniel Bachfeld, Sicherheitsexperte des Magazins für Computertechnik c't. Arbeiten das Bundesinnenministerium oder das Bundesamt für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik (BSI) mit Software-Herstellern zusammen, *dürften sie sich noch nicht öffentlich gewordene Sicherheitslücken exklusiv reservieren*, um ihre geheimen Spionage-Angriffe starten zu können.


damit kann man SuperDAUs übertölpeln aber keine "Schwerstkriminellen"....

PS: Warum wird das BKA mit seinen Supergurus nicht bei DDoS Angriffen tätig und stoppt 
die in kürzester Zeit?


----------



## anonymer Phantast (12 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



> > anonymer Phantast :
> > Wäre die Online-Durchsuchung nicht das mildere Mittel?
> 
> 
> ...


Vielleicht sollten zwei Themen getrennt werden: Die gesetzlichen Vorgaben und die technische Umsetzbarkeit.

Wenn "Online-Durchsuchungen" technisch umsetzbar sind, werden die auch umgesetzt. Dann stellt sich nur noch die Frage, ob das in Deutschland zulässig sein soll oder nicht. 

BTW: Hier herrscht ein ziemlich ruppiger Ton, von anscheinend viel Fachwissen und Durchblick gezeichnet. Selbige Qualitäten werden anderen ziemlich unverblümt abgesprochen, auch wenn es deren bezahlter Job ist, sich darum zu kümmern. 'tschuldigung, aber irgendwie fiel mir da spontan der Satz ein "Alle doof außer mir..."


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



anonymer Phantast schrieb:


> Wenn "Online-Durchsuchungen" technisch umsetzbar sind, werden die auch umgesetzt. Dann stellt sich nur noch die Frage, ob das in Deutschland zulässig sein soll oder nicht.





			
				Herrmann Höcherl schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann doch nicht ständig mit dem Grundgesetz unterm Arm herumlaufen:


Der BGH hat dem Innenminister eine klassische Ohrfeige verpaßt, mehr gibt es dazu nicht  zu sagen. 
Traurig, dass der BGH in Sachen Grundgesetz Nachhilfe erteilen muß. Der ruppige Ton ergibt sich 
 aus der ruppigen Art mit dem GG umzuspringen und als Nebensächlichkeit und Lappalie zu betrachten. 
Traurig auch die völlig unkritische Berichterstattung, aber unter Journalisten selber sind mittlerweile 
die  größten Feinde der Pressefreiheit.
http://www3.ndr.de/ndrtv_pages_std/0,3147,OID3433756_REF2488,00.html


			
				Zapp schrieb:
			
		

> Die Gefährdung der Pressefreiheit durch Journalisten
> ....
> Im Auftrag des Bundesnachrichtendienstes bespitzelten Journalisten ihre Kollegen und lieferten deren Informationen an die Staatsmacht. Und nicht nur in diesem Fall ließen Journalisten die nötige Distanz vermissen.


----------



## Der Jurist (12 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



anonymer Phantast schrieb:


> ...  BTW: Hier herrscht ein ziemlich ruppiger Ton, von anscheinend viel Fachwissen und Durchblick gezeichnet. ...


Ja, rauh, aber herzlich. Gewöhnungsbedürftig, vielleicht, aber immer herzlich und aufrichtig. So sind hier die Sitten.


----------



## anonymer Phantast (12 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

_Staatsmacht_. Ich bleibe mit Überzeugung bei meinen Phantasien: Alle Macht geht vom Volke aus. Das wählt seine Vertreter, und diese Vertreter bestimmen, wer welche Macht ausüben darf. Dass die alle nicht immer alles richtig und zu jedermanns Zufriedenheit erledigen, ist eine Binsenweisheit.

Wie der Berufsstand der Journalisten sein Verhältnis zur "Staatsmacht" lebt, wird zum Glück auch nicht von Mächtigen vorgeschrieben, da regiert in erster Linie das Gewissen. Und dass sowohl "Staatsmacht" als auch BGH und Journalisten mit dazu beigetragen haben, dass ich jetzt nicht wüsste, in welches Land ich auswandern würde, ist doch eine tolle Sache, oder?


----------



## anonymer Realist (12 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



anonymer Phantast schrieb:


> _Staatsmacht_. Ich bleibe mit Überzeugung bei meinen Phantasien: Alle Macht geht vom Volke aus.


Illusion ist jederzeit schöner  als die Wirklichkeit
träum weiter...


----------



## anonymer Phantast (12 Dezember 2006)

*Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Aber mal zum Thema zurück [phantast-modus aus]: Es wäre mir doch lieber, der PC meines Sohnes würde online nach Raubkopien durchsucht, als dass da plötzlich 3 oder 4 Leute vor der Tür stehen und nicht nur alles auf den Kopf stellen, sondern auch PC, rumliegende Festplatten, die selbstgebrannten CD-ROM und anderes mitnehmen? 

Können dürfen die doch sowieso: Wenn sie keine Hausdurchsuchung machen dürfen, dann gibts auch keinen Beschluss für online. Es geht doch nur um das "wie". 

[phantast-modus wieder an]Büddebüdde nicht wieder so böse antworten, sonst fällt mir nichts mehr ein außer dem Totschlagargument "wiesollendiesonstdiekinderpornohändlerkriegen". 

__________________
anonymityisnotacrime


----------



## anonymer Realist (12 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

sorry, kann nicht zum Träumer werden. Ausgerechnet, die die man vorgibt fangen
 zu wollen, sind sind genau die, die soviel Ahnung vom Internet haben, dass sie 
dem BKA noch viel beibringen könnten. Ansonsten kann das jetzt endlos 
wiederholt werden, was aber nichts  an weiteren Erkenntnissen bringt. 

EOT


----------



## Heiko (12 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



anonymer Phantast schrieb:


> Aber mal zum Thema zurück [phantast-modus aus]: Es wäre mir doch lieber, der PC meines Sohnes würde online nach Raubkopien durchsucht, als dass da plötzlich 3 oder 4 Leute vor der Tür stehen und nicht nur alles auf den Kopf stellen, sondern auch PC, rumliegende Festplatten, die selbstgebrannten CD-ROM und anderes mitnehmen?
> 
> Können dürfen die doch sowieso: Wenn sie keine Hausdurchsuchung machen dürfen, dann gibts auch keinen Beschluss für online. Es geht doch nur um das "wie".
> 
> ...


Die Gefahr ist aber letztendlich, dass Du von einer Hausdurchsuchung Kenntnis hast und bekommen mußt.
Bei einer Onlinedurchsuchung (die ich nach wie vor nur für Voll-DAUs nutzbar halte) ist die Mißbrauchsgefahr ungleich höher weil die Gefahr des Erkennens wesentlich geringer ist.


----------



## Devilfrank (13 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



> BTW: Hier herrscht ein ziemlich ruppiger Ton, von anscheinend viel Fachwissen und Durchblick gezeichnet. Selbige Qualitäten werden anderen ziemlich unverblümt abgesprochen, auch wenn es deren bezahlter Job ist, sich darum zu kümmern. 'tschuldigung, aber irgendwie fiel mir da spontan der Satz ein "Alle doof außer mir..."



Sorry, aber das, was da gerade so schön medienwirksam publiziert wird, ist technisch gesehen einfach nur Unsinn. Ein sicherheitsbewusster User wird sich keine Mails unterschieben lassen oder irgendwelche "harmlosen" Seiten ansurfen und sich dort etwas installieren lassen. Und über das "Aufhebeln" des Betriebssystems von außen verliere ich mal lieber kein Wort, sonst wird das wieder ruppig.  

Himmel - was für ein Schwachsinn!

Ich stelle mein System gerne zur Verfügung. Viel Spaß dabei. Ich bin gespannt, ob und wann ich einen verifizierbaren Bericht darüber bekomme, was denn da so alles auf meinem Rechner los ist.
Kontakt siehe Profil.

Hoffentlich beschränkt sich das Ergebnis nicht nur darauf, dass ich WXP und IE7 benutze...


----------



## drboe (13 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



Devilfrank schrieb:


> Ich stelle mein System gerne zur Verfügung. Viel Spaß dabei. Ich bin gespannt, ob und wann ich einen verifizierbaren Bericht darüber bekomme, was denn da so alles auf meinem Rechner los ist.
> Kontakt siehe Profil.


Bitte hinten anstellen! Ich habe da bereits eine Voranmeldung laufen: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=11781406&forum_id=109574


M. Boettcher


----------



## Devilfrank (13 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



drboe schrieb:


> Bitte hinten anstellen! Ich habe da bereits eine Voranmeldung laufen: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=11781406&forum_id=109574
> 
> 
> M. Boettcher


Ok. Ich zieh da mal eine Nummer. :-D


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

möglicherweise träumt man  von solchen Aktionen: 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/82437


> Datenbank der Universität von Kalifornien gehackt



aber bitte nicht so, das halten  die Lachmuskeln nicht aus 
http://www.stophiphop.com/modules/news/article.php?storyid=184

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=177512#post177512


> Selbige Qualitäten werden anderen ziemlich unverblümt
> abgesprochen, auch wenn es deren bezahlter Job ist, sich darum zu kümmern.


 Für einen Job bezahlt zu werden und sich "zu kümmern", 
ist kein Beweis dafür qualifiziert zu sein.


----------



## jupp11 (13 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



drboe schrieb:


> Bitte hinten anstellen! Ich habe da bereits eine Voranmeldung laufen: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=11781406&forum_id=109574


hier gibt jemand Tipps für die ultimativen Angriffe 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=11783764&forum_id=109574
[Paranoia]Zittere  und trau mich fast kaum noch den PC einzuschalten. Vielleicht hacken die sogar den Router...[/Paranoia]


----------



## drboe (13 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



> hier gibt jemand Tipps für die ultimativen Angriffe
> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=11783764&forum_id=109574
> [Paranoia]Zittere  und trau mich fast kaum noch den PC einzuschalten. Vielleicht hacken die sogar den Router...[/Paranoia]


Habe ich mit Vergnügen gelesen. Die Gefahr fehlerbehaftete Systeme einzusetzen besteht eigentlich immer. Soweit Lücken bekannt sind, und solche zeigt die Liste, ist diese Gefahr schon deutlich geringer, weil solche Fehler in der Regel beseitigt werden. LKAs und das BKA müssten also Fehler oder Hintertüren kennen, die allen anderen (noch) unbekannt sind. Das halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich und selbst wenn, so wäre ein etwaiger Vorsprung schwer zu halten. Bei mir käme erschwerend hinzu, dass ich von den meisten in der Liste aufgeführten Fehler nicht betroffen bin, weil die nur Windows Systeme berühren. Flash muss auch nicht sein, zumal die Liste sehr viele alte Fehlermeldungen bis zurück zu 2001 enthielt. Vermutlich bleibt den "Online-Spürhunden" nur ein Weg: Email!


```
Subject: Aufforderung zur PC-Freigabe
Von: [email protected]
An: [email protected]
Datum: 20.11.2006 11:33

Hier schreibt das BKA! Sie sind dringend verdächtig als Student an einer
Terroruniversität im Internet zu studieren. Dies ist  laut StGB §xyz (1 und 2) 
strafbar. Hiermit ergeht folgende Aufforderung an Sie: 

a) wenn Sie einen PC mit Windows einsetzen: installieren Sie die beigefügte
Software wachhund.exe und lassen Sie Ihren PC durchgehend am Netz*).
 
b) sollten Sie Ihren PC mit einem andere Betriebssystem als Windows
ausgerüstet haben, so deinstallieren Sie dieses, installieren Sie dann Windows
und im Anschluß die beigefügte Software wachhund.exe und lassen Sie Ihren
PC durchgehend am Netz*). 

*) Soweit Sie nicht über eine Breitbandverbindung ins Internet verfügen, dürfen
Sie Mo-Fr. von 8:00-8:30 Uhr, von 13:30-14:00 Uhr und von 19:30 - 20:00 Uhr
telefonieren. Die übrige Zeit ist für Online-Verbindungen zu reservieren. 
Etwaige Kosten des Internetzugangs gehen werden nicht erstattet.

Wir weisen noch darauf hin, dass Sie verpflichtet sind den Ermittlungsbehörden
Zugang zu Ihren Daten zu gewähren.

Kriminalobermeister B. Lauscht
BKA
Abteilung für Online-Hausdurchsuchungen
```

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/82495


> Fraktionen streiten über Online-Durchsuchung von Privat-Computern


Die Stunde  der Super-DAUs hat geschlagen. merke:  je weniger Ahnung desto quatsch 


> Dabei müsse klar sein, dass eine Online-Durchsuchung nicht ohne Wissen
> des Betroffenen durchgeführt werden dürfe.



Das ist schon nicht mehr so lustig 


> Wieland argumentierte, es müsse zunächst eine Rechtsgrundlage geschaffen, und dann erst geprüft werden, ob praktischer Bedarf bestehe. Dass Festplatten von Computern beschlagnahmt würden, sei gang und gäbe. Aber "hier soll geschnüffelt werden", um präventiv handeln zu können.


Erst mal ein  Schnüffeldgesetz (grundgesetzwidrig laut BGH) http://www.fr-aktuell.de/in_und_ausland/multimedia/aktuell/?em_cnt=1030596
schaffen und  dann sehen, ob es  nötig ist und  überhaupt geht. Operative Hektik:  Hauptsache es 
geht vorwärts, die Richtung ist egal. Das Rechtsverständnis  unserer (von mir nicht gewählten)
 Volksvertreter erschreckt mich immer wieder.
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=11798941&forum_id=109726
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=11798968&forum_id=109726
den  Kommentaren kann ich mich im wesentlichen anschließen.


----------



## jupp11 (14 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

die Briten sind auch nicht viel intelligenter: 
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/mobil/0,1518,454104,00.html


> Handys sind überall im Einsatz - auch in Kriegsgebieten, und dort auch
> als Propagandainstrumente. Britische Einheiten in Afghanistan versuchen jetzt
> nach Medienberichten sogar, die Moral der Taliban mit SMS-Botschaften zu
> untergraben.


SMS-Spam als Kriegstaktik, au weia...

über das BGH Urteil und die unsäglichen Debatten zum Thema on-line Durchsuchung
 bis jetzt nichts im Spiegel...


----------



## Captain Picard (14 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wäre die Online-Durchsuchung nicht das mildere Mittel?


Die Beurteilung durch den Datenschutzbeauftragten
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/82507


> Schaar betonte gegenüber der Tageszeitung nun auch seine
> rechtlichen Bedenken: Die Online-Durchsuchung sei nicht mit einer
> Hausdurchsuchung vergleichbar. Eine Hausdurchsuchung sei eine offene
> Maßnahme, bei der der Betroffene in der Regel anwesend sei. "Bei einer
> ...


soviel zum "milderen Mittel"


----------



## Insider (14 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



> Die Beurteilung durch den Datenschutzbeauftragten
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man kann sich ohnehin fragen, wer das machen soll. An allen Ecken und Enden wird eingespart, die Ausrüstung lässt zumeist viele Fragen offen, es gibt eigentlich keine adäquaten Ausbildungen bei den Behörden und außerdem sind die Einstellungsquoten in allen Bundesländern stark rückläufig. Angesichts Millionen von Rechnern, privat und gewerblich, sind die Absichten einiger weniger wohl kaum umzusetzen. Vorstellen kann ich mir allerdings Einzellfälle bei begründetem Verdacht, ähnlich der üblichen Wohnungsdurchsuchung auf richterlichem Beschluss hin.


----------



## drboe (14 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



Insider schrieb:


> Vorstellen kann ich mir allerdings Einzellfälle bei begründetem Verdacht, ähnlich der üblichen Wohnungsdurchsuchung auf richterlichem Beschluss hin.


Wie soll das gehen? Wie sollen die Festplatten eines (u. U. nur gelegentlich) ans Internet angeschlossenen PC gezielt ausgeforscht werden, ohne dass man zuvor dort SW installiert hat? Bzw.: wie soll die Schnüffelsoftware gezielt auf dem System installiert werden, ohne dass man seitens der Behörden zuvor die Wohnung des Betreffenden betritt? Da waren Ronald Regans Vorstellungen von "Star Wars" fast realistischer. Entweder versuchen hier "Experten" und interessierte Firmen der Politik eine sauteure Luftnummer zu verkaufen, oder Politiker sind noch dümmer als man eh schon annehmen muss.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Heiko (14 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Irgendwo hab ich doch so eine Diskussion schon mal gehört.

*denk*

:gruebel:

Wo war das noch gleich...?


Richtig, das wars:



> _Francis:_ Warum redest du nur pausenlos über Frauen, Stan?
> _Stan/Loretta:_ Weil ich eine sein möchte...
> _Reg:_ Was?
> _Stan/Loretta:_ Ich möchte eine Frau sein. Ich möchte, daß ihr... daß ihr mich von jetzt an Loretta nennt.
> ...



Genau so läuft das. Wie bei "Life of Brian". Nur das Thema ist anders. Wir wollen das Regt haben, Regner online zu durchsuchen, auch ohne Mumu... :wall:

Und wir stehen daneben und rufen gelegentlich "Was?" weil niemand so richtig versteht, worum es überhaupt geht...


----------



## technofreak (14 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



Heiko schrieb:


> Irgendwo hab ich doch so eine Diskussion schon mal gehört.
> 
> *denk*
> 
> ...


Du hast den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen. Fragte mich die ganze Zeit, ob ich im falschen  Film gelandet bin.
Nicht nur im falschen Film sondern  im völlig falschen Theater mit lauter Schmierenkomödianten,
 die so tun, als ob sie wüßten, wovon sie reden, dabei kennen sie nicht mal das Drehbuch


drboe schrieb:


> Da waren Ronald Regans Vorstellungen von "Star Wars" fast realistischer.


nicht fast, haushoch realistischer


----------



## stieglitz (15 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Hierzu passt treffend noch Achim Killers witziger Wochenrückblick:
http://www.silicon.de/enid/wochenrueckblicke/24262
Auszug:


> Zu Spyware - von spy, Spitzel - und adware - von advertisement, Werbung - gesellt sich dann govware - von government, Regierung. Und die wird wahrscheinlich von verbeamteten Staatsdienern vorzugsweise per Mail verschickt.
> 
> Deshalb gilt es künftig, verstärkt die bewährte Sicherheitsregel zu beachten: Keine Mail aus nichtvertrauenswürdiger Quelle öffnen! Also keine, als deren Absender beispielsweise Wolfgang Schäuble, Ingo Wolf, Otto Schily, Brigitte Zypries oder Günther Beckstein angegeben sind. Da könnte nämlich Govware drinstecken.


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.golem.de/0612/49424.html


> Wie die Süddeutsche jedoch spekuliert, könnten auch Beamten
> persönlich eine Schnüffel-Software vor Ort installiert haben.


"Gestatten, ich bin der on-line Servicetechniker, wir haben festgestellt, dass ihr PC krank ist,
darf ich mal an ihren PC?  Wir müssen dringend Antibiotika installieren"


----------



## jupp11 (15 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Sogar der Spiegel hat es mitbekommen und übt  herbe  Kritik am Datenschutzbeauftragten. 
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,454475,00.html


> Die Strafverfolgungsorgane dürften nicht "handeln wie ein Chaos-Computer-Club" (CCC), sagte Wieland weiter, der damit zugleich seine Unkenntnis über die Hackerethik bewies, der sich der CCC verschrieben hat. Darin heißt es unter anderem: "Öffentliche Daten nützen, private Daten schützen". Ein Einbruch in Privatcomputer widerspricht demnach grundsätzlich den CCC-Grundsätzen.


mehr fällt dem Spiegel allerdings nicht an Eigenleistung in der Beurteilung ein


----------



## drboe (16 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



> mehr fällt dem Spiegel allerdings nicht an Eigenleistung in der Beurteilung ein


Vor allem wird immer wieder nachgeplappert, ohne die realen Möglichkeiten zu hinterfragen.



			
				SpOn schrieb:
			
		

> Auf Landesebene wird das per Gerichtsbeschluss genehmigte Eindringen in Computer übers Netz schon länger praktiziert. Der Verfassungsschutz nutzt solche Möglichkeiten ohnehin.
> ...
> Es gehe um Online-Untersuchungen auf Computern von Verdächtigen, bei denen der Rechner mit einem verdeckt installierten Programm auf "verfahrensrelevante Daten" hin untersucht werde.


Nun warte ich immer noch, dass einer nachvollziehbar erklärt, wie das gehen soll. Wie kommt das Programm auf den PC, ohne dass der Benutzer des PC dabei aktiv mithilft und ohne dass ein Mitarbeiter der Schnüffelbehörden die Räume des Betreffenden betritt? Wie macht man das gezielt, auf einen Überwachten bezogen? Wie wird die Aktivität des Programms vor Viren- und Adware-Scanner, Personal Firewalls usw. verborgen? Das einzige, was die m. E. könnten, wäre der Online-Mitschnitt der vom PC ins Internet und retour transportierten Daten, wenn man die beim ISP mitschneidet. Behauptungen zum Ausforschen der Festplatten halte ich nach wie vor für einen Hoax. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## A John (16 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



drboe schrieb:


> Wie wird die Aktivität des Programms vor Viren- und Adware-Scanner, Personal Firewalls usw. verborgen?


Anscheinend hat man endlich eingesehen, daß das Internet nicht am deutschen Wesen genesen wird. Also greift man sich die, die man kriegen kann, die Nutzer. Um Detailfragen kümmert man sich später.

Derzeit läßt man lediglich ein paar Testballons als Abschußköder aufsteigen, um die Öffentlichkeit soweit an das Thema zu gewöhnen, das sie es irgendwann nicht mehr interessiert.
Hier gibt es auffällige Parallelen zu den Mautbrücken auf den Autobahnen.
Kaum ist die erste Aufregung abgeebbt, bringt man leise und vorsichtig das Thema PKW-Maut ins Spiel. Erstmal als Vignette, später, weil eh schon vorhanden und weil "gerechter", die Erfassung über dies Mautbrücken. 
Erste Pressemeldungen, daß man durch die Auswertung der Mautdaten Morde verhindern kann, hat es auch schon gegeben. Das Terroristenargument hebt man sich für die heiße Phase auf.

Über die reibungslose Funktion der staatlichen Spyware auf Rechnern wird sich vermutlich der Weltmarktführer in seinem OS kümmern. 
Erstens bieten sich durch unsere gigantische Staatsbürokratie und deren Bedarf an lizenzierter Software genügend finanzielle Anreize, zweitens hat er in der unauffälligen Implementierung von Spyware reichlich Erfahrung.

Gruß A. John


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/82658


> Staatlich sind die Chaos Polizei Häcker oder die BKA-Häcker am Werk, die bisher, wie Staatssekretär Hartenbach in der besagten Sitzung feststellen musste, mit ihrer Online-Festplattenuntersuchung scheiterten. Aber alle Häcker fangen klein an. Wahrscheinlich fehlt dem als Vorauskommando losgeschickten BKA-Trojaner das nötige Quentchen "social engineering". Statt "Hier spricht das BKA. Bitte öffnen sie sofort den Anhang dieser Mail", wäre "Billiges Viagra aus Meckenheim" sicherlich zielführender.


----------



## Devilfrank (17 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Momentan sehr beliebt: MS-Vista Activation Key.


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



Devilfrank schrieb:


> Momentan sehr beliebt: MS-Vista Activation Key.


ganz offen, in dem Fall hält sich mein Mitleid in Grenzen.


----------



## johinos (17 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

So richtig klar ist mir der "edv-technische Teil" der Diskussion hier nicht. Die sicherlich nicht blauäugige TAZ schrieb doch:  "_Am 25. November hat BGH-Ermittlungsrichter Ulrich Hebenstreit die Praxis der Online-Durchsuchungen für illegal erklärt."_

Das heißt doch, es geht. Oben wird aber darüber gerätselt, wie das wohl klappen soll. Kann das jemand klären?


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



johinos schrieb:


> Das heißt doch, es geht. Oben wird aber darüber gerätselt, wie das wohl klappen soll. Kann das jemand klären?


Zum einen sind Richter selbst die am BGH keine EDV-Experten und bestimmt nicht mit Hackererfahrung.
Die Juristen haben  ausschließlich über die Rechtmäßigkeit geurteilt sonst nichts.
Ob und in welchen Umfang DAUs nach der Schrotschussmethode  ausspioniert worden sind, mag dahingestellt sein.
 Gezielte on-line  Überwachung ist und bleibt ein Hirngespinst   ( Angebote liegen vor zur Überprüfung  des eigenen PCs)
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=177584#post177584
Die gesamte Expertenwelt ist sich  darin einig, lediglich das BKA und jede Menge Politiker-DAUs
träumen  vom Überwachungsstaat per Trojaner.


----------



## Heiko (17 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



johinos schrieb:


> So richtig klar ist mir der "edv-technische Teil" der Diskussion hier nicht. Die sicherlich nicht blauäugige TAZ schrieb doch:  "_Am 25. November hat BGH-Ermittlungsrichter Ulrich Hebenstreit die Praxis der Online-Durchsuchungen für illegal erklärt."_
> 
> Das heißt doch, es geht. Oben wird aber darüber gerätselt, wie das wohl klappen soll. Kann das jemand klären?


Das ist wie die Geschichte mit der Mumu und dem Kinder kriegen.
Man will es dürfen, obwohl man es nicht kann. Zumindest nicht in der behaupteten Pauschalität.


----------



## johinos (17 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Aber dann wäre diese Textpassage gelogen? 

_*"Seit einigen Jahren nutzt die Polizei aber immer wieder auch den heimlichen Weg. Ohne die Wohnung zu betreten, verschafft sie sich wie ein Hacker Zugriff auf Computer, die mit dem Internet verbunden sind.* So kann sie heimlich prüfen, was alles auf dem Rechner gespeichert ist. Explizit geregelt sind solche Online-Durchsuchungen bisher nicht. Aber der Bundesanwaltschaft war klar, dass bei einem so schwerwiegenden Grundrechtseingriff eine richterliche Genehmigung erforderlich ist. *Die hat sie bisher vom Ermittlungsrichter am Bundesgerichtshof auch stets bekommen."*_

Warum etwas genehmigen, was nicht geht? Das beantragt doch kein Staatsanwalt.


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



johinos schrieb:


> Warum etwas genehmigen, was nicht geht? Das beantragt doch kein Staatsanwalt.


"und nicht sein kann, was nicht sein darf" (und umgekehrt). Das Vertrauen in die Institution  STA ist anrührend.

Was die TAZ betrifft:  Papier ist geduldig.


----------



## johinos (17 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



> Was die TAZ betrifft:  Papier ist geduldig.


Das würde bedeuten, da hätte jemand die Unwahrheit verbreitet, eventuell, um Unruhe zu verursachen und Widerstand zu wecken gegen den Überwachungsstaat?

Also, ich traue schon vielen vieles zu, aber so platt?


----------



## Der Jurist (17 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

@ Johinos

Du kannst Dir nicht vorstellen wie platt manchmal, besonders in der Politik. Die einfachste und absurdeste Erklärung ist im Zweifel immer richtig.


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Es steht mir nicht an über den Grad  der Wahrheitsliebe in den Redaktionsräumen der TAZ zu spekulieren.
Das generelle Zustandsbild des Journalismus ist nicht gerade berauschend. Mein 
Zutrauen zur Zunft der Journalisten tendiert gegen Null 
http://www3.ndr.de/ndrtv_pages_std/0,3147,OID3410416,00.html


> Früher war alles besser, wird heute gerne mal gejammert. Für den Journalismus aber gilt eine andere Phrase: Früher war alles langsamer. Journalisten müssen heute zwangsläufig Tempo machen. Meist sind sie gezwungen, blitzschnell zu reportieren - unabhängig davon, ob sie bei Funk und Fernsehen, Onlinemedien oder Nachrichtenagenturen arbeiten. Die Recherche bleibt dabei häufig auf der Strecke. Nach einer Studie des Hamburger Journalistik-Professors Siegfried Weischenberg hat die durchschnittliche Recherche-Zeit in den vergangenen 12 Jahren dramatisch abgenommen. Ebenfalls bedenklich: Die zunehmende Vermischung von Journalismus und PR. Zapp über den alarmierenden Zustand des Journalismus.


davon ist auch  der Spiegel nicht ausgenommen.

Was wir hier diskutiert haben ist die Machmarkeit und zum x-ten Mal:  es ist Nonsens.


----------



## johinos (17 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

"Am 25. November hat BGH-Ermittlungsrichter Ulrich Hebenstreit die Praxis der Online-Durchsuchungen für illegal erklärt."

Alles gelogen? Es gab keine "Praxis der Online-Durchsuchungen"? Aber den genannten Richter gibt's doch, kann den jemand fragen, was nu Wahrheit ist? 

Leute!!! Es ist die Zeit der Weihnachtsgänse, nicht der  -enten!


----------



## jupp11 (17 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Du stehst etwas einsam mit deiner Meinung, nicht nur hier. Laß  dich nicht beirren in deiner Rolle als  Rufer in der Wüste 
Ganz ernst nimmt dich deswegen allerdings niemand mehr hier. Ein Richter kann verbieten, dass der Mond andersherum aufgeht. und?


----------



## Heiko (17 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



johinos schrieb:


> "Am 25. November hat BGH-Ermittlungsrichter Ulrich Hebenstreit die Praxis der Online-Durchsuchungen für illegal erklärt."
> 
> Alles gelogen? Es gab keine "Praxis der Online-Durchsuchungen"? Aber den genannten Richter gibt's doch, kann den jemand fragen, was nu Wahrheit ist?
> 
> Leute!!! Es ist die Zeit der Weihnachtsgänse, nicht der  -enten!


Gelogen? Eher nicht.
Wohl eher "nicht ausreichend informiert" oder so.

Auch ein Staatsanwalt oder Richter versteht nicht alles, was er unterschreibt. Das liegt in der Natur der Sache.


----------



## johinos (17 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



> Du stehst etwas einsam mit deiner Meinung, nicht nur hier. Laß  dich nicht beirren in deiner Rolle als  Rufer in der Wüste
> Ganz ernst nimmt dich deswegen allerdings niemand mehr hier. Ein Richter kann verbieten, dass der Mond andersherum aufgeht. und?


???

Antworten hätte ich natürlich lieber gelesen, wer fragt, ruft doch nicht: Wo stand denn da eine Meinung? Höchstens wegen der Gänse, aber gibt's da Widerspruch? Zitat verwechselt?

Gab es bereits Online-Durchsuchungen, deren Praxis für illegal erklärt wurde?

Bitte nur mit einem Buchstaben antworten: j für ja, n für nein.


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



Heiko schrieb:


> Auch ein Staatsanwalt oder Richter versteht nicht
> alles, was er unterschreibt. Das liegt in der Natur der Sache.


erschütter doch nicht seinen Glauben an die Unfehlbarkeit von Justiz und 
Presse. Ein paar muß es doch noch geben, die das tun.  
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,455072,00.html
Hier sagt jemand dummerweise öffentlich, dass auch Bundestagsabgeordnete 
keine Ahnung haben, von dem was sie tun


> Geheimdienstkontrolleur W.N. hat die Abschaffung des "Parlamentarischen Kontrollgremiums" (PKG) in seiner bisherigen Form
> gefordert. Die neun Mitglieder des Bundestagsgremiums hätten "nicht den blassesten Schimmer, was die 6000 Mitarbeiter des Dienstes tun", sagte er
> dem SPIEGEL.


Ansonsten ist das Thema vorläufig, solange nichts substantielles beigetragen
 wird erledigt. Merkwürdig, wie sich hier jemand ins Zeug legt, der in drei Jahren 
mal ab und zu was gepostet hat, selten  mehr als zwei Postings hintereinander, 
auf einmal einen solchen Eifer an den Tag legt. Man könnte fast
 auf eigenartige Vermutungen bezüglich  der Motivation kommen


----------



## johinos (17 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Vielleicht interessiert es ihn einfach, ob etwas Praxis ist oder nicht. Ich habe dieses Forum hier als sehr kompetent erlebt und nutzen können - nur die gelegentlich etwas ruppige Art mit anderen umzugehen, Sachen zu schreiben, die man dem anderen beim direkten Gespräch nie ins Gesicht sagen würde, auch und vor allem Neulingen oder Hilfesuchenden und  sogar neuen Hilfesuchenden gegenüber, das reizt manchmal schon zur Antwort. 

Ist das hier die Plauderecke oder ein Boxring? 

Aber das ist ein Phänomen, das auch in anderen Foren zum Schweigen oder gar Wegbleiben motiviert.


----------



## Der Jurist (17 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



johinos schrieb:


> ... nur die gelegentlich etwas ruppige Art mit anderen umzugehen, Sachen zu schreiben, die man dem anderen beim direkten Gespräch nie ins Gesicht sagen würde, auch und vor allem Neulingen oder Hilfesuchenden  ...


Die "ruppige" Art entspricht hier schlicht dem Stil. Denn da man nie sicher sein kann, ob der "Hilfesuchende" nicht schlicht ein agent provocateur, der versucht den einen oder anderen etwa zu unterlaubter Rechtsberatung zu verleiten, muss auf diese Weise schnell die Spreu vom Weizen getrennt werden.
Auch ich in meiner Anfangszeit hier - es ist schon etwas her - bekam auf den Zah gefühlt. Das war nicht immer angenehm, aber als ich da durch war, bekam ich hier Hilfe ohne Ende.
Zugegeben Rechtsberatung brauchte ich nicht, aber Hinweis zur Technik schon. Ich war und bin - zu mindest partiell ein DAU.
Wer ein ensthaftes Anliegen hat, hält den Ton hier aus. Wenn nicht, dann tut es mir leid, aber dann ist ihm nicht zu helfen. Das Aushalten ist der Preis für die Gegenleistung.

Dazu kommt noch, dass diese Forum bisher trotz vieler Versuche, bisher noch keine ernsthaften Probleme mit der Justiz hatte. Das ist auch ein Ergebnis der hier herrschenden Strenge und der Stringenz der Moderation. Von dem Ergebnis her betrachtet sind die Mods. und die langjährigen Mitarbeiter also auf dem richtigen Weg.

Im übrigen, alle, die hier mitarbeiten, machen dies quasi ehrenamtlich und mit viel Engagement. Also bitte nicht so sehr auf die Form achten, auf den Inhalts kommt es an.


----------



## Reinhard (17 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Zu dem Thema des "Wie" hab' ich bei Golem einen Leserbrief gefunden:
http://forum.golem.de/read.php?14855,805919,805919#msg-805919

Da ich davon keine Ahnung habe - könnte an dem dort geschilderten Szenario etwas dran sein?

Gruss
Reinhard


----------



## Heiko (17 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



Reinhard schrieb:


> Zu dem Thema des "Wie" hab' ich bei Golem einen Leserbrief gefunden:
> http://forum.golem.de/read.php?14855,805919,805919#msg-805919
> 
> Da ich davon keine Ahnung habe - könnte an dem dort geschilderten Szenario etwas dran sein?
> ...


Ich weiß zwar nicht was der Autor raucht, aber Marlboro scheints nicht zu sein... 

Was macht man denn dann mit den Millionen TOL-Kunden? Die DTAG hängt nicht am DE-CIX und hat direkte Peerings in alle Welt. TOL-Daten müssen also nicht zwangsweise über den DE-CIX laufen.

Das schöne an Verschwörungstheorien ist ja gerade, dass sie nicht abwegig genug sein können...


----------



## TSCoreNinja (17 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



Reinhard schrieb:


> Da ich davon keine Ahnung habe - könnte an dem dort geschilderten Szenario etwas dran sein?


Kurz zusammengefasst geht es um 2 Punkte:
1. komplette Kontrolle des Internetverkehrs eines Benutzers. IMHO mit Hilfe der Provider durchaus realistisch, solange der Provider mitmacht (was de facto einen deutschen Provider voraussetzt).
2. Manipulation des Internet-Verkehrs eines Benutzers, um gezielt Sicherheitslücken in Programmen auszunutzen, um darüber Zugriff auf das System zu erhalten.

Punkt 1 ist lediglich möglich, wenn die Überwacher den Datenstrom verfolgen können. Ein Anonymisierer wie JAP oder Tor verhindert dies jedoch, da hier aller Netzwerk-Verkehr über einen verschlüsselnden Proxy läuft. Dann scheitert auch Punkt 2. Fazit: manche mag man damit fangen, wer jedoch hinreichende Vorsorge betreibt, ist damit nicht zu erwischen. Des weiteren frage ich mich, ob Software Anbieter tatsächlich auf die Schnüffel-Gelüste des Staats hinreichend Rücksicht nehmen, dass sie ihre Kunden der Gefahr von Hackern aussetzen.


----------



## Heiko (17 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Unabhängig davon hab ich mir grade mal AntiHook runtergeladen. Der Preis scheint recht günstig.


----------



## Devilfrank (18 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Das ist ein nettes Szenario. Wie will sich allerdings der Staats-Trojaner auf dem Zielrechner zusammensetzen *und* ausfühen? Das ganze natürlich total unbemerkt!

Für dieses Szenario genügt ein korrekt konfigurierter Browser und schon ist Schluss mit Unterschieben/Runterladen+Ausführen. 

Manipulierte Pakete bei einem angeforderten Download verändern den MD5-Hash der heruntergeladenen Applikation, so dass sofort erkennbar ist, dass es sich nicht um die Applikation handelt, die eigentlich heruntergeladen werden soll. 

Ich sehe nur dann die Möglichkeit, wenn der User sein System total offen hält und sorglos mit niedriger Sicherheitseinstellung im Netz rumwandert. Also genau der Top-Terrorist, der mit diesen Mitteln gefunden werden soll.

Ne is klargeworden. :wall: 

Es darf jetzt jeder seinen Spekulationsmodus aktivieren und darüber philosophieren, wozu dieser ganze Überwachungsschwachsinn wirklich dienen soll.


----------



## Devilfrank (18 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



Heiko schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon hab ich mir grade mal AntiHook runtergeladen. Der Preis scheint recht günstig.



Du musst nicht unbedingt Geld ausgeben. 

Stabil und "feuerfest"


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



TSCoreNinja schrieb:


> Kurz zusammengefasst geht es um 2 Punkte:
> 1. komplette Kontrolle des Internetverkehrs eines Benutzers. IMHO mit Hilfe der Provider durchaus realistisch, solange der Provider mitmacht (was de facto einen deutschen Provider voraussetzt).


wäre ein Analogie zur Telefonüberwachung, vorausgesetzt der Provider spielt mit.
damit wäre aber noch nicht die Festplatte auskundschaftet, genau sowenig wie man aus einem 
Telefongespräch ersehen kann, was im Bücherschrank steht 


Devilfrank schrieb:


> Das ist ein nettes Szenario. Wie will sich allerdings der Staats-Trojaner auf dem Zielrechner zusammensetzen *und* ausfühen? Das ganze natürlich total unbemerkt!


Damit wird es endgültig zur Farce. Wenn schon der untergejubelte Trojaner verboten wird,
 wie mag der Bundesrichter sich zu solchen Horrorszenarien stellen, wenn er denn die Tragweite versteht


----------



## Heiko (18 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



Devilfrank schrieb:


> Du musst nicht unbedingt Geld ausgeben.
> 
> Stabil und "feuerfest"


Ich will hier keine Firewall (das ist aber ein anderes Thema)


----------



## TSCoreNinja (18 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



Devilfrank schrieb:


> Das ist ein nettes Szenario. Wie will sich allerdings der Staats-Trojaner auf dem Zielrechner zusammensetzen *und* ausfühen? Das ganze natürlich total unbemerkt!


So wie halt auch Hacker vorgehen. Indem modifizierte Netzwerk-Pakete einen Buffer-Overflow in Webbrowser/ggfs Firewall auslösen. Siehe http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pufferüberlauf
Bei Microsoft's Sicherheits-Historie findet sich da schon was.


----------



## drboe (18 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



Reinhard schrieb:


> Zu dem Thema des "Wie" hab' ich bei Golem einen Leserbrief gefunden:
> http://forum.golem.de/read.php?14855,805919,805919#msg-805919
> 
> Da ich davon keine Ahnung habe - könnte an dem dort geschilderten Szenario etwas dran sein?


In der Diskussion muss man aufpassen, dass nicht der Versuch unternommen wird, Behauptungen über umfassende und m. E. nahezu unmögliche Eingriffe in die Infrastruktur eines PC-Nutzers mit der einfacheren Abhörmöglichkeit seiner Kommunikation zu "beweisen". 

Man kann (mit einigem Aufwand) die Datenpakete abhören, die ein Internet-Nutzer ins Netz sendet und aus diesem erhält. Das entspricht in etwa dem Abhören von Telefonaten. Man kann mit etwas höherem Aufwand die Daten auch manipulieren. Nun wird aber seit einiger Zeit wiederholt behauptet, die Sicherheitsbehörden hätten auch die Möglichkeit die Festplatten eines Internetnutzers online auszuforschen, und zwar ohne dass der das mitbekommt. Und darüber hinaus steht die Behauptung im Raum, dies ginge nicht nur, sondern würde selbstverständlich auch schon gemacht. Nur das BKA könnte diese Möglichkeiten aus rechtlichen Gründen leider nicht nutzen und daher müsse hier nachgebessert werden bzw. die rechtliche Lage erklärt, warum ein Gericht dies dem BKA verbietet. 

Nun nehmen wir einfach einmal an, das wäre wahr. Da stellen sich dann sofort ein paar Fragen: welche Festplatten belauschen die sogn. Sicherheitsbehörden bei Firmennetzwerken? Wie schaffen die die Terrabyte an Daten unbemerkt durch die Monitors und Traffic-Counter von Firmen und ISP? Oder sind Firmen von vorneherein unverdächtig? Dann müßte man als Terrorist oder sonstiger Krimineller also eine Firma gründen. Wo kommt die zusätzliche Netzbandbreite her und wer bezahlt diese? Würde so eine Technik nicht vor allem zur Industriespionage benutzt und müßten sich nicht alle wichtigen deutschen Firmen schon lange gegen solche Angriffe technisch zur Wehr setzen? Ganz sicher! Warum hat man noch nie gehört, dass es durch solche Techniken gelungen ist, ein großes Verbrechen aufzuklären oder zu verhindern? Ach ja, das ist natürlich absolut geheim und die Prozesse darum auch. Wie aber gelingt es den absolut genialen Mitarbeitern bei den Sicherheitsbehörden, die Sicherheitslücken, von denen der Leser bei Golem berichtet, dass sie für die Einschleusung von Schädlingen genutzt werden, vor der weltweiten Gemeinde der Security-Experten zu verbergen? Wie kann diese Geheimhaltung auch für solche Systeme erreicht werden, deren Quellcode jedem zugänglich ist? Und warum sollten Firmen aus aller Welt ausgerechnet mit Landeskriminalämtern der BRD zusammen arbeiten? Oder dem BKA, das dann wohl ganz selbstlos eine technische Hochrüstung der LKA gefördert haben müsste? Bzw. warum sollten die Hersteller u. U. absichtlich vorhandene Hintertüren der Systeme, unterstellt, solche gäbe es, ausgerechnet für deutsche Sicherheitsbehörden offen gelegt haben? Wie groß wäre wohl die Verlockung zur Berühmtheit zu werden, diese "Machenschaften" aufzudecken? Oder solche geheimen Schnittstellen zu finden und zu publizieren, wie böse die Hersteller, allen voran natürlich Microsoft, wirklich sind?

Wenn man den Antworten auf diese und weitere Fragen nachgeht, dann erscheint am wahrscheinlichsten, dass es sich bei den Behauptungen umfassender Spionage auf den Festplatten von mit dem Internet verbundenen PC um einen Hoax (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hoax) handelt, der sich zu nutze macht, dass für das meist eingesetzte Betriebssystem und die darauf laufenden Anwendungen sehr häufig kritische Fehler und spektakuläre Angriffe gemeldet wurden bzw. werden. Weshalb viele Nutzer vielleicht diese Fähigkeiten nur zu gern akzeptieren wollen. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass es den Behörden gelingt, einen meiner wenigen Windows PC auszuforschen und stehe zu meinem Angebot. Selbst wenn sich ein Mitarbeiter der schnüffelwilligen Behörden Zutritt zu meinem Haus verschaffen würde und es ihm gelänge die vorhandene Software zu manipulieren bzw. zusätzliche zu installieren, würde ich der Manipulation keine lange Lebensdauer oder Wirkung vorhersagen. Abgesehen davon wäre die Manipulation vor Ort deutlich außerhalb der den Genies bei den LKAs nachgesagten Fähigkeiten. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## johinos (18 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Das liest sich doch schon eine ganze Ecke sachlicher, Dank auch an Reinhard für den Link zu Golem. Es ist immer schwierig über ein Thema zu diskutieren, wenn unterschiedliche Ausgangspositionen hinter verschiedenen Meinungen stehen. Manche scheinen ihren Spaß daran zu haben, Desinformation zu betreiben. Da ist man vor  nichts mehr sicher.


----------



## Heiko (18 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



johinos schrieb:


> Das liest sich doch schon eine ganze Ecke sachlicher, Dank auch an Reinhard für den Link zu Golem. Es ist immer schwierig über ein Thema zu diskutieren, wenn unterschiedliche Ausgangspositionen hinter verschiedenen Meinungen stehen. Manche scheinen ihren Spaß daran zu haben, Desinformation zu betreiben. Da ist man vor  nichts mehr sicher.


Wobei da die Fehlermeldung falsch ist.
Fehler 405 deutet auf einen Client-Fehler hin, ich persönlich würde das Ende des Internet eher als einen Serverfehler sehen


----------



## DAU (18 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



johinos schrieb:


> Das würde bedeuten, da hätte jemand die Unwahrheit verbreitet, eventuell, um Unruhe zu verursachen und Widerstand zu wecken gegen den Überwachungsstaat?
> 
> Also, ich traue schon vielen vieles zu, aber so platt?





johinos schrieb:


> "Am 25. November hat BGH-Ermittlungsrichter Ulrich Hebenstreit die Praxis der Online-Durchsuchungen für illegal erklärt."
> 
> Alles gelogen? Es gab keine "Praxis der Online-Durchsuchungen"? Aber den genannten Richter gibt's doch, kann den jemand fragen, was nu Wahrheit ist?
> 
> Leute!!! Es ist die Zeit der Weihnachtsgänse, nicht der  -enten!


nach den dankenswert ausführlichen Erläuterungen  selbst für DAUs
sollten die Fragen geklärt sein.
Lediglich für SuperDAUs aus Justiz, Politik, BKA und Presse verschwimmt es  nach wie vor im  Nebel
 der Nachplapperei


----------



## Devilfrank (18 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



TSCoreNinja schrieb:


> So wie halt auch Hacker vorgehen. Indem modifizierte Netzwerk-Pakete einen Buffer-Overflow in Webbrowser/ggfs Firewall auslösen. Siehe http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pufferüberlauf
> Bei Microsoft's Sicherheits-Historie findet sich da schon was.




Mir ist kein einziger Fall bekannt, wo ein Buffer_Overflow von außen genutzt werden konnte, um ausführbaren Code einzuschleusen, ohne dass ein aktives Mitmachen des Users notwendig war. Dass Outlook, OE und IE bei derartigen Attacken einen sauberen Crash hingelegt haben oder auch der Rechner einfach runterfuhr, das ist wohl war. Aber ausführbarer Schadcode - ich wüsste nicht, dass das schon geklappt hätte.

Einzig Sasser war in der Lage das Windows zu überlisten, ohne dass der User eingegriffen hat. Dies allerdings auch nur, wenn kein nated Router und/oder keine Software-Firewall am Start war.


----------



## drboe (18 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



Devilfrank schrieb:


> Mir ist kein einziger Fall bekannt, wo ein Buffer_Overflow von außen genutzt werden konnte, um ausführbaren Code einzuschleusen, ohne dass ein aktives Mitmachen des Users notwendig war. Dass Outlook, OE und IE bei derartigen Attacken einen sauberen Crash hingelegt haben oder auch der Rechner einfach runterfuhr, das ist wohl war. Aber ausführbarer Schadcode - ich wüsste nicht, dass das schon geklappt hätte.
> 
> Einzig Sasser war in der Lage das Windows zu überlisten, ohne dass der User eingegriffen hat. Dies allerdings auch nur, wenn kein nated Router und/oder keine Software-Firewall am Start war.


Ich vermute einmal, dass man mit den Vorstellungen es würde - wenn das überhaupt machbar ist - speziell Windows angegriffen, gar nicht so falsch liegt. Die Politikern und Möchtegern-Superermittlern, die diesen Unsinn in die Welt gesetzt haben, können sich in ihrer Schlichtheit vielleicht nicht vorstellen, dass man sich zum Ausweichen vor diesen Aktivitäten einfach eines der anderen Betriebssysteme bedient oder wechselnde Internet-Cafes benutzt. Wobei der Inhalt der Festplatten in solchen Cafes über die Aktivitäten der "Internet-Terrorcamp-Studenten" in etwa so aussagekräftig ist wie Kaffeesatz für das künftige Liebesleben. Und so die Betreffenden eben nicht schlichter Denke zu überführen sind, nähren sie mit ihren öffentlich angestellten Überlegungen den Verdacht, es ginge ihnen gar nicht um die bösen Terroristen, sondern um eine Atmosphäre von Angst und Unsicherheit, die ggf. leichter geneigt macht die durch durch Politik und Staatsorgane betriebene sukzessive Zerstörung der demokratischen Ordnung in diesem Lande hinzunehmen. Dazu paßt m. E., das es selbst bei Windows nicht einfach ist, 'mal eben die Festplatte eines Terrorkämpfer-DAUs auszulesen.

M. Boettcher


----------



## TSCoreNinja (19 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



Devilfrank schrieb:


> Mir ist kein einziger Fall bekannt, wo ein Buffer_Overflow von außen genutzt werden konnte, um ausführbaren Code einzuschleusen, ohne dass ein aktives Mitmachen des Users notwendig war.


Wenn ich auf Ebene des ISP Zugriff habe, kann ich z.B. per Zwangs-Redirect auf eine Seite mit Schadcode umleiten. Damit ist man vom bewussten Ansurfen einer schädlichen Seite zum Ansurfen einer beliebigen Seite als Voraussetzung ersetzt worden. 



> Dass Outlook, OE und IE bei derartigen Attacken einen sauberen Crash hingelegt haben oder auch der Rechner einfach runterfuhr, das ist wohl war. Aber ausführbarer Schadcode - ich wüsste nicht, dass das schon geklappt hätte.


Der Weg von einem Crash per Buffer-Exploit zu einer Ausführung von Schadcode ist nicht weit.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (19 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Und wer weiss, vielleicht bietet hier demnächst das BKA mit:
http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/82679


> ... In Untergrund-Foren werden bereits Exploits für Microsofts neuestes Betriebssystem Windows Vista verhökert, mit denen sich ein Rechner kompromittieren lässt, berichten US-Medien. Laut Trend Micro seien bis zu 50.000 US-Dollar auf den Online-Auktionen ähnelnden Seiten geboten worden. Aber auch Exploits für andere Software würden dort gehandelt, je nach Popularität der Programme und Zuverlässigkeit des Exploits für Summen zwischen 20.000 und 30.000 US-Dollar ...


Solche Beträge müssen dem zahlenden Bürger die innere Sicherheit schon wert sein.


----------



## Devilfrank (19 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Vielleicht sollten wir ja einen Spendenbutton installieren:

DONATE FOR BKA-TROJANER HERE


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



Devilfrank schrieb:


> DONATE FOR BKA-TROJANER HERE


----------



## A John (20 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



Devilfrank schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir ja einen Spendenbutton installieren:
> 
> DONATE FOR BKA-TROJANER HERE


... oder einen derzeit ins Prekariat abgeglittenen Dialerparasiten anheuern?
Die Tarnung seiner Troj.. äh Programme ist zwar stark verbesserungsbedürftig, aber wie man sie unters Volk bringt, da ist ihm eine gewisse Kreativität nicht abzusprechen.  

Gruß A. John


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

oder als Resozialisierungsmaßnahme für die Gestrauchelten, über die in Osnabrück entschieden wurde/wird
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=44008


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

jetzt ist/wird  es verfassungsrechtlich abgesegnet, dass Männer Kinder kriegen dürfen
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/82814
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/82834
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/82803


> Der kalifornische Justizminister Bill Lockyer gab Sony BMG mit auf den Weg, dass Unternehmen, die ihre CDs mit Software ausstatten, die das Kopieren der Musikstücke begrenze, die Verbraucher darüber informieren müssen. Auch müssten sie dafür sorgen, dass keine Sicherheitslücken auf Computern entstehen.


die wären doch der ideale Vertragspartner für das BKA oder hier noch besser:
http://www.pcwelt.de/news/sicherheit/67202/


> Microsoft übergibt einen ersten Entwurf der Programmierschnittstellen für den in Windows Vista enthaltenen Patch Guard an ausgewählte Hersteller von Schutzprogrammen.


Von Anfang an Backdoors implementieren


----------



## drboe (20 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

*NRW verhebt sich*

Im Gesetz heisst es: Das Grundrecht des Brief-, Post- und
Fernmeldegeheimnisses (Artikel 10 des Grundgesetzes) wird nach
Maßgabe der Absätze 2, 4, 5 und 6 eingeschränkt.

Es gilt immer noch: Bundesrecht bricht Landesrecht. Umgekehrt gilt
das aber nie, schon gar nicht bei Grundrechten.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Devilfrank (22 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



drboe schrieb:


> Bitte hinten anstellen! Ich habe da bereits eine Voranmeldung laufen: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=11781406&forum_id=109574
> 
> 
> M. Boettcher




Die Jungs sind doch nicht etwa frisch ans Werk gegangen?
Bibber, bibber...Jetzt bekomm´ich es doch mit der Angst.

:rotfl:


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Zielgruppe  ältere Mitbürger: (der Innenminister ist ja auch nicht mehr der jüngste..) 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/82981


> Auch der IT-Sicherheitsexperte Christoph Fischer aus Karlsruhe sieht
> gerade bei älteren Internetnutzern oft eine gefährliche Sorglosigkeit:


 die Kids sind  also schon mal außen vor bei der Trojanerüberwachung...


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Der Spiegel beteiligt sich (wie leider immer öfter zu beobachten) kritiklos und 
ohne  jeden  Sachverstand an der Hofberichtserstattung
aber auch heise ist nicht viel besser 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/83012
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,456813,00.html


> In der Praxis würden solche Überwachungsprogramme auf so genannten
> Trojanern basieren, wie sie gemeinhin von Kriminellen eingesetzt werden: Sie
> hebeln die Sicherheitseinrichtungen eines Rechners aus und öffnen eine
> Hintertür, über die per Online-Verbindung beliebige Teile des Rechners
> ...


laß sie mal machen. Viel Spass beim Hacken von Omas und klein Doofies PC
wie  allerdings die vierköpfige Juristencrew wissen will, welcher PC ausgespäht wird, 
entzieht sich mir


> Genehmigt werden müsste jeder Eingriff dann durch die so genannte G10,
> eine vierköpfige Gruppe von Juristen, die über die Einhaltung der Grundrechte wacht.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (9 Januar 2007)

*Microsoft und NSA*

http://www.golem.de/0701/49838.html


> *US-Geheimdienst half bei Entwicklung von Windows Vista*
> Neue Sicherheitsfunktionen mit Hilfe der NSA entstanden?
> Wie Microsoft erstmals einräumte, hat der Software-Konzern bei der Entwicklung von Windows Vista Hilfe von dem US-Geheimdienst NSA (National Security Agency) erhalten. Die NSA-Hilfe bezieht sich angeblich auf Schutzmechanismen für Windows Vista, um Viren, Würmer oder andere Schädlinge abzuwehren.
> ...


Ob Terroristen auch unter die abzuwehrenden Schädlinge zaehlen? Ein Schelm, wer Boeses dabei denkt....


----------



## jupp11 (10 Januar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.pcwelt.de/news/sicherheit/68512/


> US-Geheimdienst NSA half bei Vista-Entwicklung


davon kann das BKA nur träumen oder.....


----------



## Heiko (10 Januar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



> http://www.pcwelt.de/news/sicherheit/68512/
> 
> davon kann das BKA nur träumen oder.....


Naja, dann steht halt dort 
*Diese Online-Durchsuchung wurde Ihnen präsentiert von der NSA.
NSA - Freude am bespitzeln*​


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Januar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/83538


> n ihrer Antwort (PDF) auf eine Kleine Anfrage der Fraktion Die Linke zur Rechtmäßigkeit von Online-Untersuchungen hat die Bundesregierung erstmals Details zum geplanten "Bundestrojaner" veröffentlicht. Als "Bundestrojaner" wird inoffiziell der Teil eines Programmes bezeichnet, der Spyware-Code auf einen PC einschleust, damit eine Online-Durchsuchung durch die Strafverfolgungsbehörden oder Geheimdienste möglich ist.
> 
> Nach Auskunft der Bundesregierung sind für die Programmierung der Software zwei Programmierstellen notwendig, die teils aus laufenden Mitteln, teils von Mitteln aus dem Programm zur Stärkung der Inneren Sicherheit bezahlt werden. Insgesamt soll das Tool zur Online-Durchsuchung nicht mehr als 200.000 Euro kosten.


na denn, man tau.  Mitglieder des CCC würden es wahrscheinlich  billiger machen, aber die dürfte man kaum dazu bewegen können, wahrscheinlich stellen  die eher Tools zur Verfügung so was abzuschiessen.
http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/83536/from/rss09


> Als Vorteil gegenüber einer "offenen Durchsuchung" eines Rechners vor Ort wird die Tatsache genannt, dass die Beschuldigten keine Kenntnis von den gegen sie geführten Ermittlungen haben und damit nicht die "Aufdeckung von Täterstrukturen" erschweren oder gar vereiteln können. "Während eine 'offene' Durchsuchung regelmäßig eher am Ende eines Ermittlungsverfahrens steht, kann die Online-Durchsuchung in einem Stadium, in dem das Ermittlungsverfahren dem Beschuldigten noch nicht bekannt ist, dazu dienen, Ermittlungsansätze auch im Hinblick auf weitere Tatbeteiligte oder Tatplanungen zu gewinnen." Eine Online-Durchsuchung kommt somit selten allein.


Big Brother is watching you...
irgendwie erinnert mich das an die  Politik von Bush. Er weiß, dass es falsch ist, setzt aber noch einen drauf.
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,459008,00.html


> Jetzt gestand George W. Bush erstmals Fehler ein - und schickt 21.000 weitere Soldaten in den Krieg. Über die Empfehlungen der Baker-Kommission setzt sich der US-Präsident damit beinahe vollständig hinweg.


----------



## johinos (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Vielleicht auch mal die mitplaudern lassen, die letztlich damit umgehen müssen und Notwendigkeiten wahrscheinlich besser einschätzen können:

  Computerkriminalität wirkungsvoll bekämpfen

_Der BGH fordert in seinem Urteil vom 25.11.1006 für eine polizeiliche Onlinebeweissicherung im Internet eine spezielle Ermächtigungsnorm. „Dieser Forderung muss der Gesetzgeber unverzüglich nachkommen", fordert der Bundesvorsitzende des Bund Deutscher Kriminalbeamter, Klaus Jansen, der eine Onlinebeweissicherung vom rechtlichen Einwirkungscharakter her mit verdeckten Maßnahmen wie Observation, Telefonüberwachung oder Einsatz von „Verdeckten Ermittlern" vergleicht.

„Es ist aus unserer kriminalpolizeilichen Sicht nicht hinzunehmen, dass der Bundesdatenschutzbeauftragte eine rechtlich legitimierte Beweisführung als „staatliches Hacken" bezeichnet. Es zeigt, dass der Bundesdatenschutzbeauftragte nicht fachlich argumentieren, sondern auf dem Niveau von Stammtischparolen das Thema bearbeiten will", empört sich der BDK-Vorsitzende Klaus Jansen. „Die Bundesregierung darf das Internet nicht als einen (virtuellen) rechtsfreien Raum akzeptieren. _


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Januar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/84572


> Kann der Provider aufgrund technischer Probleme die "bestimmte Person oder die IP-Adresse" nicht isolieren, wird laut Ohm der gesamte Internetverkehr abgespeichert. Angeblich werden dadurch die Daten von Tausenden von Internetnutzern, die zufällig in den "Staubsauger" (Ohm) geraten sind, nicht gelöscht, sondern aufbewahrt, um sie bei Bedarf nach zweckdienlichen Informationen durchsuchen zu können.


bin gespannt, wie lange es dauert, bis das hier auch gefordert (und praktiziert) wird. Die Hemmschwelle in den Forderungen  ist ja bereits sehr weit unten gelandet.


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.kath.de/predigt/kuhlmann/lachen.htm


> Ein berühmter Scherz fragt nach dem Unterschied zwischen Berlin und Wien anno 1945. Berlin: Die Lage ist ernst aber nicht hoffnungslos. Wien: Die Lage ist hoffnungslos - aber net ernst.


so ähnlich ist es hier auch...
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/84726


> Bundesgerichtshof entscheidet über Online-Durchsuchungen


----------



## stieglitz (3 Februar 2007)

*Hirsch: Der Computer ist ein ausgelagertes Gehirn*



> Ex-Bundestagsvizepräsident Burkhard Hirsch (FDP) hält die heimliche Online-Durchsuchung von Computern durch die Polizei für "schlimmer als den Großen Lauschangriff", meldet das Nachrichtenmagazin Der Spiegel in seiner kommenden Ausgabe. Das Ausspähen des Privatcomputers per Internet – etwa auf der Basis eines  "Kommissar Trojaner" nach Schweizer Vorbild – sei ein "brutalerer Eingriff" als alle bisherigen Ermittlungsmethoden: *"Der PC ist ja wie ein ausgelagertes Gehirn."*


So drastisch, aber meiner Meinung nach, zu Recht, hab ich mir das auch noch nicht vorgestellt.
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/84748


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Die TAZ weiß schon wie es gehen wird:
http://www.taz.de/pt/2007/01/30/a0153.1/text


> Niemand, auch keine Polizeibehörde, kann einfach über das Internet in
> fremde Rechner eindringen und dort alles durchsuchen. Es muss eine Software
> geben, die sich auf allen Rechnern einnisten kann und die gesammelten Daten
> auf den Polizeirechner überträgt.


was wäre besser dazu geeignet  als die Steuererklärung:


> Trojaner könnten auch gut in "Elster" versteckt werden, der überall
> vorhandenen Software für die Online-Steuerklärung.


morgen werden wir mehr wissen...


----------



## Heiko (4 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> was wäre besser dazu geeignet  als die Steuererklärung:
> 
> 
> > Trojaner könnten auch gut in "Elster" versteckt werden, der überall
> ...


Das wäre ein absoluter Bärendienst.
Wo könnte der Staat denn noch effizienter Aufwand sparen als mit der elektronischen Steuererklärung. Wenn da der Bürger aus Mißtrauen verzichten würde wäre das mehr als schlecht.
Und zudem: man kann Elster auch in einer virtuellen Maschine installieren.


----------



## drboe (5 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



Heiko schrieb:


> Und zudem: man kann Elster auch in einer virtuellen Maschine installieren.


Aber Heiko, was schreibst Du da für einen Unsinn? Das nützt doch gar nichts! Bei den deutschen Diensten arbeiten doch die besten Entwickler der Welt, was sage ich: des Universums. Die kannten MS Windows, das gab's das noch gar nicht, haben Unix erfunden, MAC OS sowieso und sämtliche Compiler der Welt natürlich auch. Linus Thorwalds ist sogar schon vor 60 Jahren in die Dienste des BSI getreten, gleich nachdem er SCO den Source Code für Unix geklaut hat. Es gibt heute keine Anwendung mehr, die nicht vor dem Release beim BKA auf den Tisch kommt. Sämtliche Virenscanner wurden als Placebo-Programm auf Veranlassung des NRW-Landesverfassunsgschutz entwickelt. Und vom Innenminister persönlich gepüft und freigegeben. Die Information habe ich aus erster Hand; großes Indianer-Ehrenwort! Und natürlich wurden überall absolut geniale, geheime Hintertüren eingebaut. Die findet keiner, nicht einmal im Quelltext! Und das Tollste an den Techniken ist, dass die Übertragung von einigen Zig Gigabyte Daten über eine 33 KBit/s Leitung dem Nutzer gar nicht auffällt. Ja, mehr noch: weder er noch sein ISP können den Traffic messen. Ratzfatz die Daten zum LKA, 3 Minuten später ist der Haftbefehl fertig und das Mobile Einsatzkommando im Anmarsch.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Die jahrzehntelange Undercoverentwicklung für die  Katz
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/84776
http://www.pcwelt.de/news/recht/70893/


> *Der BGH hat heimliche Online-Durchsuchungen durch die Polizei für unzulässig erklärt.*
> Heimliche Online-Durchsuchungen durch die Polizei sind unzulässig. Dies entschied am Montag der Bundesgerichtshof in Karlsruhe. Die Durchsuchung der im Computer eines Beschuldigten gespeicherten Daten sei nicht durch die Strafprozessordnung gedeckt. Diese erlaube nur eine offene Durchsuchung.


----------



## Heiko (5 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



drboe schrieb:


> Aber Heiko, was schreibst Du da für einen Unsinn? Das nützt doch gar nichts! Bei den deutschen Diensten arbeiten doch die besten Entwickler der Welt, was sage ich: des Universums. Die kannten MS Windows, das gab's das noch gar nicht, haben Unix erfunden, MAC OS sowieso und sämtliche Compiler der Welt natürlich auch. Linus Thorwalds ist sogar schon vor 60 Jahren in die Dienste des BSI getreten, gleich nachdem er SCO den Source Code für Unix geklaut hat. Es gibt heute keine Anwendung mehr, die nicht vor dem Release beim BKA auf den Tisch kommt. Sämtliche Virenscanner wurden als Placebo-Programm auf Veranlassung des NRW-Landesverfassunsgschutz entwickelt. Und vom Innenminister persönlich gepüft und freigegeben. Die Information habe ich aus erster Hand; großes Indianer-Ehrenwort! Und natürlich wurden überall absolut geniale, geheime Hintertüren eingebaut. Die findet keiner, nicht einmal im Quelltext! Und das Tollste an den Techniken ist, dass die Übertragung von einigen Zig Gigabyte Daten über eine 33 KBit/s Leitung dem Nutzer gar nicht auffällt. Ja, mehr noch: weder er noch sein ISP können den Traffic messen. Ratzfatz die Daten zum LKA, 3 Minuten später ist der Haftbefehl fertig und das Mobile Einsatzkommando im Anmarsch.
> 
> M. Boettcher


Meister, Du hast Recht.
Ich bin soooooooooooooo unwürdig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bitte verschone mein unwertes Leben uns lasse mich weiter an Deiner Weisheit teilhaben. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wie konnte ich diese offensichtlichen Tatsachen nur übersehen...


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



Heiko schrieb:


> Wie konnte ich diese offensichtlichen Tatsachen nur übersehen...


Spiegelleser wissen mehr
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,464288,00.html


> Rein technisch stünden den Online-Ermittlern alle Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung, *derer sich auch kriminelle Hacker bedienen. *Das BKA könnte zum Beispiel an einen Verdächtigen gezielt ein interessant erscheinendes Textdokument verschicken, das dann ein Spionageprogramm einschleust. Öffnete der Verdächtige das Dokument, würde sich die Spionagesoftware automatisch installieren und später in kleinen Häppchen gesammelte Informationen zurück an die Ermittler verschicken.
> 
> Andere Möglichkeiten wären die Ausnutzung von Lücken in Internet-Browsern, über die ebenfalls Spionagesoftware eingeschleust werden könne. In speziellen Fällen könnte auch ein echter Hacker-Angriff auf einen bestimmten Rechner stattfinden, der dann die Firewall überwinden müsste.


selbst eine  Firewall kann mühelos überwunden werden...
und was macht man, wenn der BGH nicht so entscheidet, wie  es einem in den (illegalen) Kram paßt?


> Wolfgang Schäuble (CDU) wird nun möglicherweise eine Änderung der Strafprozessordnung anstreben, um die Online-Durchsuchungen doch noch möglich zu machen.


Das Wohlwollen der Spiegelredaktion springt einem förmlich ins Gesicht. Kein kritischer Kommentar. 
Unter Augstein  hätte sich das sicherlich anders gelesen..


----------



## drboe (5 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



> Spiegelleser wissen mehr
> http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,464288,00.html


Wissen die das wirklich? 



> Rein technisch stünden den Online-Ermittlern alle Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung, derer sich auch kriminelle Hacker bedienen. Das BKA könnte zum Beispiel an einen Verdächtigen gezielt ein interessant erscheinendes Textdokument verschicken, das dann ein Spionageprogramm einschleust. Öffnete der Verdächtige das Dokument, würde sich die Spionagesoftware automatisch installieren und später in kleinen Häppchen gesammelte Informationen zurück an die Ermittler verschicken.
> 
> Andere Möglichkeiten wären die Ausnutzung von Lücken in Internet-Browsern, über die ebenfalls Spionagesoftware eingeschleust werden könne. In speziellen Fällen könnte auch ein echter Hacker-Angriff auf einen bestimmten Rechner stattfinden, der dann die Firewall überwinden müsste.


Behaupten bzw. nachplappern kann man so etwas leicht. Aber wirklich machen? Die Damen und Herren sind herzlich eingeladen, sich zum Beweis ihrer Fähigkeiten online Zugriff auf meine PC zu verschaffen. Und zwar ohne hier zuvor persönlich aufzuschlagen. Wenn das gelingt, dann bin ich der Erste, der öffentlich applaudiert.



> selbst eine  Firewall kann mühelos überwunden werden...


Aber nur dann, wenn der Nutzer dahinter aktiv daran mitwirkt seinen Schutz auszuhebeln. 



> und was macht man, wenn der BGH nicht so entscheidet, wie  es einem in den (illegalen) Kram paßt?


Das, was man immer macht: ignorieren. In einem Land, in dem der Bundesinnenminister schon vor Jahrzehnten "nicht mit dem Grundgesetz unter dem Arm herumlaufen wollte", wird man kleinliche Bedenken von Juristen wohl locker ignorieren können. Da beamtete Lehrstuhlinhaber sich inzwischen offen und öffentlich zu ihrer undemokratischen Gesinnung bekennen und ein Mehrklassenwahlsystem fordern (http://wirtschaftlichefreiheit.de/wordpress/?p=17), der Bundesinnenminister militärisch im Innern aktiv sein will (gegen wen wohl?) und  Leben gegen Leben gewogen werden soll, würde so etwas vermutlich noch zu den "lässlichen Sünden" zählen, die den späteren Einzug der ach so christlichen Macher ins Paradies nur unwesentlich verzögern.



> Das Wohlwollen der Spiegelredaktion springt einem förmlich ins Gesicht. Kein kritischer Kommentar.
> Unter Augstein  hätte sich das sicherlich anders gelesen..


Das wundert Dich, wie ich Dich einschätze, nun gewiß kein Stück. Wenn der heutige Chef auf Du und Du mit dem der Blödzeitung ist, ist der Niedergang des früheren "Sturmgeschützes der Demokratie" praktisch unabwendbar. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Soweit scheinen deine  satirisch gemeinten Ausführungen  wohl gar nicht mehr von der Realität 
fern zu sein. Wo Rauch ist, da ist auch Feuer...
http://www.netzeitung.de/internet/viren/521042.html


> Unklar ist, inwieweit Sicherheitsbehörden die Löcher zum Eindringen in die Computer selbst vorbohrten: So kooperierte der US-Softwarehersteller Microsoft bei der Entwicklung der neuen Version des Betriebssystem «Windows Vista» mit der National Security Agency (NSA) – um das System gegen Online- Angriffe sicher zu machen und resistent gegen Software- Schädlinge. *Den Verdacht, dass der Sicherheitsdienst dabei im Verborgenen bewusst Lücken eingebaut hat, wiesen Microsoft und die NSA stets entrüstet zurück. *





drboe schrieb:


> Das wundert Dich, wie ich Dich einschätze, nun gewiß kein Stück. Wenn der heutige Chef auf Du und Du mit dem der Blödzeitung ist, ist der Niedergang des früheren "Sturmgeschützes der Demokratie" praktisch unabwendbar.


wundert mich schon länger nicht mehr. Die perfide  Methode  wie Leserbriefe mit dieser Kritik 
"arrangiert" werden,  läßt keinen Zweifel offen. Auch der nächste Artikel liegt voll im Blödtrend. 
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,464339,00.html
Man läßt  verhaltene aber nicht wirklich substantielle Kritik einfliessen. 


> Nun also hofft der Innenminister auf eine schnelle Gesetzesänderung. Zunächst aber, das weiß auch Schäuble, müssen seine Fahnder noch Geduld mitbringen. Denn obwohl der Minister seinen Wunsch in der großen Koalition vermutlich schnell absegnen lassen kann, lassen sich Gesetze eben nicht mit einem Mausklick schaffen.


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/84813


> Als Dienstherr der Polizei forderte Bundesinnenminister Schäuble die
> rasche Schaffung einer gesetzlichen Grundlage für die Online-Untersuchung.
> Die Gewerkschaft der Polizei verlangte, mit der neuen gesetzlichen Regelung auch
> die Behinderungen durch das Datenschutzrecht zu beseitigen. Der Bund
> ...


Das bedarf keines Kommentars. Wer das nicht kapiert, soll weiter schlafen
einige Stimmen derer, die nicht schlafen:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?list=1&forum_id=112027
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=12132379&forum_id=112027
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=12132293&forum_id=112027
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=12132301&forum_id=112027
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,464405,00.html


> Gerhart Baum (FDP), einst selbst Bundesinnenminister, hält nichts von den Plänen Schäubles. Baum war einst einer der wortreichsten Gegner des sogenannten Großen Lauschangriffs, nun will er gegen die Möglichkeit, heimlich Computer von Verdächtigen zu überwachen, zu Felde ziehen: Der Beschluss des Bundesgerichtshofes "bestärkt mich in meiner Haltung, dass Online-Durchsuchungen ein verfassungswidriger Eingriff in die Freiheit des Bürgers sind", so Baum. *Das gelte, obwohl der BGH die Frage der Verfassungsmäßigkeit solcher Maßnahmen nicht beleuchtet habe.*


einer der wenigen  wirklich demokratischen Innenminister in der  Bundesrepublik


drboe schrieb:


> Behaupten bzw. nachplappern kann man so etwas leicht. Aber wirklich machen? Die Damen und Herren sind herzlich eingeladen, sich zum Beweis ihrer Fähigkeiten online Zugriff auf meine PC zu verschaffen. Und zwar ohne hier zuvor persönlich aufzuschlagen. Wenn das gelingt, dann bin ich der Erste, der öffentlich applaudiert.


[Utopie]Warte warte nur ein Weilchen dann kommt Haarmann auch zu dir....[/Utopie]
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,464405,00.html


> werde er [ _Baum_ ] eine Verfassungsbeschwerde erheben - und zwar gegen das *bereits bestehende Verfassungschutzgesetz in Nordrhein-Westfahlen Dieses Landesgesetz ermöglicht den Verfassungsschützern bereits jetzt Online-Überwachungen.*.


Wo sind die Erfolgsmeldungen...


----------



## Raimund (5 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Der Berliner Zwangsdemokrat moege sich sein Buero hier einrichten:

http://www.berlin.de/mauergedenken/museen/normannenstrasse.de.html

Das Mobiliar ist intakt, Lenins Totenmaske kann er gegen ein Bild des Spendenkanzlers auswechseln.
 Dann waechst zusammen, was zusammen gehoert.

Gruss
Raimund


----------



## TSCoreNinja (6 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Zum Thema ein lesenswertes Editorial in der SZ:


> *Der große Hacker-Angriff*
> _Die Karlsruher Entscheidung gegen die Online-Durchsuchung steht in einer Serie von wichtigen Urteilen, die gegen ein gefährliches Vorurteil ankämpfen: dass man Grundrechte klein machen müsse, um Straftaten wirksam zu bekämpfen._
> Ein Kommentar von Heribert Prantl
> 
> ...


weiter unter http://www.sueddeutsche.de/deutschland/artikel/822/100722/


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



			
				sueddeutsche.de schrieb:
			
		

> Die Karlsruher Entscheidung gegen die Online-Durchsuchung steht in einer Serie von wichtigen Urteilen, die gegen ein gefährliches Vorurteil ankämpfen: dass man Grundrechte klein machen müsse, um Straftaten wirksam zu bekämpfen.


gegen dieses brandgefährliche  Vorurteil kämpft man nicht erst seit  dem Internet 
http://de.wikiquote.org/wiki/Benjamin_Franklin
http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Benjamin_Franklin
http://www.futureofthebook.com/stories/storyReader$605


> Fälschlich zugeschrieben
> ** "Diejenigen, die ihre Freiheit zugunsten der Sicherheit aufgeben, werden am Ende keines von beiden haben - und verdienen es auch nicht." *- gleichfalls häufig Thomas Jefferson fälschlich zugeschrieben
> * (Original engl.: "Those who sacrifice freedom for safety deserve neither.")
> ** "Wer grundlegende Freiheiten aufgibt, um vorübergehend ein wenig Sicherheit zu gewinnen, verdient weder Freiheit noch Sicherheit."*
> * (Original engl.: "Those who would give up essential Liberty, to purchase a little temporary Safety, deserve neither Liberty nor Safety.")


ist aber wurscht, wer der ursprüngliche Autor ist, wahr ist es auf jeden Fall

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/84843


> BKA-Chef hält Online-Durchsuchungen für dringend erforderlich
> ...
> Abseits der datenschutzrechtlichen und kriminologischen Aspekte ging Z.  nicht weiter darauf ein, wie ohne versteckte und nicht durch Patches geschlossene Hintertüren in Betriebssystemen und Anwendungen die Online-Dursuchung beziehungsweise ein Bundestrojaner ausgerechnet gegen diejenigen realisiert werden soll, die das Internet und seine Technik für ihre kriminellen Zwecke professionell einsetzen. Zudem dürften alleine schon angesichts der heutzutage gegen kriminelle Machenschaften von Viren- und Trojanerschreibern sowie Botnetzbetreibern empfohlenen Schutzmaßnahmen für Internetnutzer die Entwickler des Bundestrojaners mit einigen Schwierigkeiten zu kämpfen haben, eine Online-Durchsuchung zu realisieren. Terroristen und Cyberkriminelle sind schließlich nicht dafür bekannt, sich völlig naiv im Web zu bewegen, jede mit Trojaner-Installern verseuchte Website zu besuchen oder willenlos jeden Mailanhang anzuklicken.


Der BKA  Chef  hat es auch nicht verstanden, wie sein oberster Dienstherr..


----------



## johinos (6 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/84776
http://www.pcwelt.de/news/recht/70893/


> Der BGH hat heimliche Online-Durchsuchungen durch die Polizei für unzulässig erklärt.



Typisch Politiker, über Äpfel wurde entschieden, und von Birnen wird gesprochen: 
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,464405,00.html 


> Gerhart Baum (FDP), einst selbst Bundesinnenminister, hält nichts von den Plänen Schäubles. Baum war einst einer der wortreichsten Gegner des sogenannten Großen Lauschangriffs, nun will er gegen die Möglichkeit, heimlich Computer von Verdächtigen zu überwachen, zu Felde ziehen: Der Beschluss des Bundesgerichtshofes "bestärkt mich in meiner Haltung, dass Online-Durchsuchungen ein verfassungswidriger Eingriff in die Freiheit des Bürgers sind", so Baum. Das gelte, obwohl der BGH die Frage der Verfassungsmäßigkeit solcher Maßnahmen nicht beleuchtet habe.



Benjamin Franklin oder Thomas Jefferson oder wer da so wahr gesprochen hat, kannte noch kein Internet. Diese grenzenlose Freiheit hat er bestimmt nicht gemeint. 

Das Forum selbst hier mit dem selbsterklärenden Namen ist doch der lebende Beweis dafür, dass Augen zu machen und Grundrechte hochhalten nicht alles sein kann. Die hängen dann nämlich so hoch, dass die Betrogenen an ihre eigenen Grundrechte nicht dran kommen...

Jetzt geht es erst mal drum zu klären, ob verfassungsgemäße Online-Durchsuchungen möglich sind. Und dann muss der Gesetzgeber entscheiden, ob er sowas oder anderes wie Speicherung von Verbindungsdaten will. Wenn alles gar nicht, sollte Heiko schon mal Sponsoren suchen. Die wird er bei dem zu erwartenden Traffic in Zukunft vermutlich brauchen.


----------



## Amüsiert (6 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



johinos schrieb:


> Benjamin Franklin oder Thomas Jefferson oder wer da so wahr gesprochen hat, kannte noch kein Internet. Diese grenzenlose Freiheit hat er bestimmt nicht gemeint.


Wahrheiten haben nichts mit Internet zu tun.  Die typische Argumentation  aller totalitären Staaten:  
Sicherheit nur durch (totale) Beschneidung  der Freiheit.


----------



## jupp11 (6 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Aus allen Löchern kommen sie gekrochen..
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/84864


> Bayern will Regelung zu Online-Durchsuchungen vorantreiben


operative Hektik: Hauptsache es geht vorwärts, die Richtung ist egal


----------



## johinos (6 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



> operative Hektik: Hauptsache es geht vorwärts, die Richtung ist egal


Problem der Mediendemokratie: "Hauptsache Schlagzeilen für den Wähler, komme mir keiner mit Fakten."


----------



## Hans Der Driver (6 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



johinos schrieb:


> Problem der Mediendemokratie: "Hauptsache Schlagzeilen für den Wähler, komme mir keiner mit Fakten."


Wie lange ist das eigentlich her, dass der "Totalüberwachungsstaat" auf deutschem Boden abgeschafft wurde? Man plant ja die Wiedereinführung mancher guten Einrichtung Made in GDR, Kindergärten, Ganztagsschulen, Polikliniken - da kann doch die Übernahme von Erfahrungen der Bürgerüberwachung genauso sinnvoll sein ... vor allem steht ja die Sicherung unserer Freiheit dabei einzig und allein im Vordergrund


----------



## jupp11 (6 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,464631,00.html


> Der NRW-Verfassungsschutz, zuständig für die Beobachtung von
> extremistischen Tendenzen innerhalb Deutschlands, nimmt den Beschluss des
> Bundesgerichtshofs (BGH) zur Online-Durchsuchung ziemlich gelassen auf. Laut
> Innenministerium dürfen die Agenten des Inlandsgeheimdienstes trotz des
> ...


was schert uns der BGH?  

PS: Erfolgsberichte   scheint es noch nicht zu geben. Sind die Trojaner noch nicht ausgereift?
 Die  gesamte Diskussion ist so aberwitzig absurd, dass man darüber lachen könnte, wenn 
es nicht den Weg vorzeichen würde. BGH Entscheidungen sind das Papier nicht mehr wert,
 auf dem sie gedruckt werden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



> BGH Entscheidungen sind das Papier nicht mehr wert,
> auf dem sie gedruckt werden.


Mal abgesehen von allen Argumenten in der Sache ist *das *allein schon Grund, dass alle Alarmglocken läuten müssten - überall. Was bildet sich Schäuble eigentlich ein ("BGH? Who the f*ck is the BGH?") und wo sind wir schon, dass er damit auch noch durchkommen könnte?


----------



## jupp11 (6 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/84872


> Nordrhein-Westfalens Datenschutzbeauftragte B. S.  hat dem Staat
> "Maßlosigkeit" bei der Überwachung von Bürgern und der Sammlung von Daten
> vorgeworfen. Seit Jahren sei ein "überzogenes Präventionsdenken" sowohl beim
> Überwachen von Telefonen und Computern als auch bei der Speicherung von
> ...


alles Hysteriker? Wenn Politiker/"Sicherheitsorgane" Sicherheit angeblich  nur noch mit 
Verbrechermethoden  garantieren können, sollten sie mal  mal inne halten und tief 
in sich gehen,  auf welchem Weg sie sich befinden.
Die Leichtfertigkeit, mit der fundamentale Rechte des Bürgers zur Disposition gestellt
 werden,  ist erschreckend.


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

In der heutigen Ausgabe des Kölner Stadtanzeigers wird berichtet, dass bereits im Jahr 2006 2 Maßnahmen durch das LKA NRW durchgeführt wurden. Also scheint es ja technisch zu gehen.
Habe leider keinen Link.


----------



## jupp11 (6 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



KSTA Leser  schrieb:


> In der heutigen Ausgabe des Kölner Stadtanzeigers wird berichtet, dass bereits im Jahr 2006 2 Maßnahmen durch das LKA NRW durchgeführt wurden. Also scheint es ja technisch zu gehen.
> Habe leider keinen Link.


Klappern gehört zum Handwerk (und Mittelrechtfertigend) . Ausgerechnet  der staatstreue 
KSTA will Internas wissen   und ausplaudern  
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/tech/0,1518,464629,00.html


> Technisch sind solche staatlichen Hackerangriffe kaum ein Problem,


alles ganz easy, was für einen Stoff nehmen  die eigentlich? :scherzkeks:


----------



## Der Jurist (6 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



> ...  was für einen Stoff nehmen  die eigentlich? :scherzkeks:


Kommt da nicht immer Nachschub aus Holland?  Man sollte in der Asservaten-Kammer einmal gründlich Inventur machen.


----------



## sascha (6 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Ich habe die ganze Diskussion mal für meinen Arbeitgeber kommentiert.


----------



## belustigt (7 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.pcwelt.de/news/sicherheit/71212/


> Der niedersächsische Innenminister Uwe Schünemann (CDU) hat einen unbeschränkten
> Online-Zugriff auf Computer verdächtiger Personen gefordert.


dazu erübrigt sich jeder Kommentar


----------



## jupp11 (7 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.netzeitung.de/internet/viren/522053.html
http://www.hna.de/dpathemamontagstart/00_20070205215657_Analyse_Sicherheit_kontra_Datenschutz.html


> Datenschützer S.  stellt die Frage, wie sich denn der Staat künftig
> verhalten solle. Jetzt warne beispielsweise das dem Innenministerium unterstellte
> Bundesamt für die Sicherheit in der Datentechnik vor Sicherheitslücken. *«Sollen
> etwa in Zukunft derartige Warnungen unterbleiben, weil staatlichen Stellen
> ...


Hintertüren und Sicherheitslücken über die über kurz oder lang   auch kriminelle Hacker 
eindringen würden oder ist man so naiv zu glauben, dass diese verborgen blieben?

Man stelle sich vor, die Hersteller von Türschlössern würden verpflichtet, einen
 Generalschlüssel für alle Türschlösser Deutschlands den Ermittlern zur Verfügung zu stellen. 
Wie lange würde es dauern,  bis alle Häuser und Wohnungen mit "gehackten" Generalschlüsseln 
leergeräumt würden?

Nichts anderes ist es, was da gefordert wird, denn gezielte virtuelle Nachschlüssel ist eine 
Illusion im Leuchtturm, die höchstens in den Gehirnen von Politikern  geistert, die weniger vom
Internet verstehen als ihre Kinder.


----------



## drboe (7 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



> Klappern gehört zum Handwerk (und Mittelrechtfertigend) . Ausgerechnet  der staatstreue
> KSTA will Internas wissen   und ausplaudern
> http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/tech/0,1518,464629,00.html
> 
> ...


Die Frage stelle ich mir auch. Es ist also technisch kein Problem:

- einem Nutzer, dessen augenblicklicher Aufenthaltsort unbekannt ist, einen Bundestrojaner via Mail unterzuschieben? Sagen die Dumpfbacken vom Spiegel, die die Tatsachen wohl gern dem Politikergeplauder anpassen möchten.


			
				SpOn schrieb:
			
		

> Ein solches Schadprogramm kann per Mail gezielt an bestimmte Postfächer verschickt werden



- einem Verdächtigen einen solchen Bundestrojaner mittels einer Word-Datei unterzuschieben?


			
				SpOn schrieb:
			
		

> Das BKA könnte zum Beispiel an einen Verdächtigen gezielt ein interessant erscheinendes Worddokument verschicken, das dann ein Spionageprogramm einschleust.


Bitte vormachen. Ich stelle meine PC zur Verfügung. Bedingung: kein Versuch zuvor in meine Wohnung einzudringen.

Das Problem liegt, neben den technischen Unmöglichkeiten einen Trojaner gezielt zu installieren, schon in Annahmen wie:



			
				SpOn schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der Landesverräter oder potentielle Terrorist das Dokument öffnet, installiere sich die Schnüffelsoftware automatisch und verschicke später in kleinen Häppchen gesammelte Informationen zurück an die Ermittler.


Wie sagt man so schön? "Wenn das Wörtchen 'wenn' nicht wär, wäre ich längst Millionär!" Völlig egal, wer mir (angeblich oder tatsächlich) eine Worddatei übermittelt: die öffne ich sicher nicht "mal so". Und bei unbekannten Absender landet das eh im Mülleimer.



			
				SpOn schrieb:
			
		

> Andere Möglichkeiten seien die Ausnutzung von Lücken in Browsern wie dem Internet Explorer oder Firefox, über die ebenfalls Spionagesoftware eingeschleust werden kann.


Das macht sich im Hollywood-Film sicher gut, zumal jeder schon von Lücken gehört hat. Abgesehen davon, dass "bekannte Lücken" meist ziemlich rasch geschlossen werden, wird das Wesen eines Trojaners m. E.  völlig falsch eingeschätzt. Der wird eben nicht gezielt gegen einzelne Nutzer eingesetzt, sondern flächig verteilt an die, deren Software (noch) entsprechende Lücken aufweist. Und daher wird so ein Programm irgendjemandem auffallen. Dann landet es auf der Trojanerliste. 

Die deutschen Behörden werden in so einem Fall den Teufel tun, sich zur Urheberschaft bekennen, weil Regressforderungen unbekannten Ausmasses drohen. Aber Gnaden denen sonstwer, wenn man die Urheberschaft auf deutsche Behörden zurückführen kann. Den Ansehensverlust übersteht Deutschland international wohl nicht. Das Internet mag dann einigen saudummen Plaudertaschen unter den Politikern noch als "Universität des Terrors" gelten. Aber deutsche Behörden können sich dann auch darauf einstellen, dass sie als Brutstätten der Kriminalität weltweite Bekanntheit erlangen werden und ggf. mitverantwortlich sind, wenn Deutschland dann ein eigenes Internet hat - abgeklemmt vom Rest der Welt nämlich. - _"Und im übrigen bin ich der Meinung, dass die kriminelle Regierung von Deutschland auf dieser Konferenz nichts zu suchen hat!"_, - würde sich in der UNO oder sonstwo immer wieder vorgetragen, kaum sonderlich gut machen. Ein Staat, der selbst in krimineller Weise agiert, kann (international) kaum glaubwürdig für Kriminalitätsbekämpfung werben. Bei den eigenen Bürgern dürfte das ähnlich gesehen werden. Wer will sich denn noch an Rechtsnormen klammern, wenn der Staat  bzw. seine Verteter auf diese scheissen? 

M. Boettcher

PS: ich bin dafür, dass man zur Abwehr staatlicher Unverschämtheiten den Gegenangriff vorbereitet. Ich schmeisse 100 EUR in den Topf für denjenigen, der als erster nachweislich remote, ohne Erlaubnis und Kenntnis des jeweiligen Innenministeriums Anwendungsdateien (Texte, Tabellen, Mails usw.) von den PC der Regierung des Bundes oder der Länder zieht (Nutzer: ab Staatssekretär aufwärts).


----------



## jupp11 (7 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



drboe schrieb:


> _"Und im übrigen bin ich der Meinung, dass die kriminelle Regierung von Deutschland auf dieser Konferenz nichts zu suchen hat!"_, - würde sich in der UNO oder sonstwo immer wieder vorgetragen, kaum sonderlich gut machen.


Aus der Sicht hab ich noch gar nicht gesehen. Die Klarheit dieser überlegungen  ist wirklich beeindruckend. Deutschland sitzt eh im Glashaus  und kann sich derartige Eskapaden vor dem Hintergrund der nicht gerade ruhmreichen  Geschichte  wohl kaum erlauben ohne dass längst begraben  geglaubte Ressentiments
 wieder hochgespült werden. Da helfen auch keine Merkel Besuche und europäischer Ratsvorsitz. 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/84927


			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Zypries warnt vor Schnellschüssen zur Ermöglichung von Online-Durchsuchungen
> ...
> Sie lehne neue Ermittlungsmethoden für die Strafverfolgungsbehörden nicht grundsätzlich ab.


 Nun gut, sie ist Juristin  und keine  Internetexpertin, aber sie sieht es  zumindest etwas
 realistischer als ihre  Kollegen
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,464740,00.html


			
				SpOn schrieb:
			
		

> Zypries: Aus meiner Sicht müssen die Behörden erklären, warum sie Computer online durchsuchen müssen und nicht zu den gleichen Ergebnissen kommen, wenn sie physisch in eine Wohnung gehen und die Festplatte kopieren.


ansonsten ist das nach wie vor die gleiche Gespensterdebatte

OT: merkwürdigerweise (oder auch nicht) ist der Spiegel auf anderen  Gebieten weniger zimperlich 
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/debatte/0,1518,464917,00.html


			
				SpOn schrieb:
			
		

> Tornados ja, aber nur zum Gucken. Der heutige Kabinettsbeschluss offenbart die ganze
> Schizophrenie der deutschen Afghanistanpolitik. Das Doppelspiel muss aufhören. Die Kanzlerin sollte
> sagen, wie es ist: Deutschland ist im Krieg.


----------



## drboe (7 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Sehe gerade erfreut, dass B. Schröder (burks.de) in Telepolis den Bundestrojaner zum Hoax erklärt.
 M. E. hat er recht.



> In Wahrheit hat es eine "Online-Durchsuchung" oder gar den "Bundestrojaner", der seit geraumer Zeit durch die Medien geistert und sogar einen eigenen Eintrag bei Wikipedia bekommen hat, nie gegeben – und es wird ihn auch nie geben. Er ist ein Hoax und beruht auf dem mangelnden Sachverstand eines Oberstaatsanwaltes, jeweils einer Falschmeldung der taz und der Süddeutschen und der Tatsache, dass alle deutschen Medien, ohne die Fakten zu recherchieren, voneinander abgeschrieben haben. Nach dem Prinzip "Stille Post" steht am Ende der Berichterstattung dann der "behördliche" Hacker, vom dem am Anfang nie die Rede war.


Quelle: http://www.heise.de/tp/r4/artikel/24/24587/1.html

M. Boettcher


----------



## jupp11 (7 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bundestrojaner
Ach du liebes Lieschen,  Wer hat denn den Unfug zusammengeschmiert? 


			
				Nachplapperer schrieb:
			
		

> Gleichzeitig sollen die Hersteller von Antiviren- und Antispyware-Software dazu verpflichtet werden, die Signatur dieses Trojaners nicht in ihre Programme aufzunehmen.


Der/die   Depp/en haben schon zugeschlagen. Von keiner Sachkenntnis getrübt die stille Post abgelegt.

PS: 





> (nach einem entsprechenden Vorbild der Schweizerischen Bundesbehörden).


Auch das wird immer tradiert ohne  irgendeinen Beweis dafür vorzulegen. Was dort angeblich 
exerziert wird, beibt im Nebel


----------



## not amused (8 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

können sich ja von den Chinesen einweisen lassen. 
http://www.pcwelt.de/index.cfm?pid=20&pk=71334


> China verstärkt nach Informationen des Verfassungsschutzes die
> elektronische Spionage in deutschen Unternehmen.


http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,465041,00.html
auch der Spiegel auf einmal ganz hektisch


> Die Angreifer gelten als kompetent und seien besonders umtriebig.
> Viele nutzten für ihre Angriffe wiederum das Know-how der westlichen Hackerszene.


ach so, die gehen beim BKA in die Lehre


----------



## stieglitz (8 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2007/02/08/hoffnung-auf-satire-knallhart-wegrecherchiert/


> Nein, versicherte mein Gesprächspartner, so weit er wisse, sei der Innnenminister bei dem Gespräch nüchtern gewesen. Der Politiker habe auch nicht übernächtigt gewirkt. Man müsse wohl davon ausgehen, dass da der echte Schäuble gesprochen hat.



Doch keine Satire?


----------



## A John (9 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



drboe schrieb:


> Die deutschen Behörden werden in so einem Fall den Teufel tun, sich zur Urheberschaft bekennen


Der Bundestrojaner dürfte sich schon anhand seiner stümperhaften Programmierung recht eindeutig zuweisen lassen. Mir ist keine unter behördlicher Federführung entstandene Software bekannt, welche sich nicht durch desaströse Fehler auszeichnet.
Und zur Abwehr:
Freiberufler z.B., die für die Sicherheit der ihnen anvertrauten Kundendaten verantwortlich sind, speichern und verwenden die I.d.R. auf vom Internet entkoppelten Arbeitsrechnern.
Sollen Daten über das Internet versendet werden, werden die auf dem Arbeitsrechner verschlüsselt und über eine externe Festplatte an den Internetrechner übergeben.
Inzwischen gibt es auch schnelle Speicherkarten (20MB/Sek.), die man gut dafür verwenden kann.

Gruß A. John


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.pcwelt.de/news/sicherheit/71460/


> Bei einer Umfrage war die Mehrheit der deutschen Bürger in Sachen Online-Durchsuchung für eine Kompromisslösung.


Warum sollte  Otto Normalo auch nur einen Hauch  informierter sein als seine  Volksvertreter...


----------



## Heiko (9 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



> http://www.pcwelt.de/news/sicherheit/71460/
> 
> Warum sollte  Otto Normalo auch nur einen Hauch  informierter sein als seine  Volksvertreter...


Naja - noch viel uninformierter wäre jedenfalls kaum möglich...


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.ftd.de/politik/deutschland/160264.html


> Ein entsprechendes Gesetz müsse aber Anforderungen so formulieren, dass es dem Verhältnismäßigkeitsmaßstab entspricht, *die richterliche Anordnung sich auf eine einmalige Durchsuchung beschränkt, ein Staatsanwalt oder unabhängiger Zeuge beim Einsatz der Software anwesend ist und der Betroffene nach der Durchsuchung benachrichtigt wird.*


Kölle Alaaf...


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Mal ein paar blöde Fragen dazu:

Wie will man z. B. 2 GB Daten von meiner Festplatte unbemerkt über meine 128 kbit Verbindung in kurzer Zeit herunterziehen und wie will man überhaupt diesen Trojaner einschleusen ? Ich öffne nämlich generell keinerlei Dateianhänge. Die wandern alle in den Müll.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wie will man z. B. 2 GB Daten von meiner Festplatte unbemerkt über meine 128 kbit Verbindung in kurzer Zeit herunterziehen und wie will man überhaupt diesen Trojaner einschleusen


Nebensächlichkeiten, alles schon gelöst. Der sogenannte Turbobundestrojaner durchtunnelt  
sogar Hardwarefirewalls  und beschleunigt auf Grund von Geheimabkommen mit den Providern 
den Upload auf  6000kbit/s. Öffnen von Dateianhängen ist nicht mehr notwendig. 
In Zusammenarbeit mit M$ und den andern BS Herstellern sind geheime  Backdoors in 
Windows, Macintosh und Linux eingebaut, die freien Zugriff  auf jeden PC ermöglichen
 sogar im ausgeschalteten Zustand und  ferngesteuert den PC hochfahren,
wobei alle Usernamen/Passwörter bereits im Bundesarchiv  hinterlegt sind.


----------



## drboe (10 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wie will man z. B. 2 GB Daten von meiner Festplatte unbemerkt über meine 128 kbit Verbindung in kurzer Zeit herunterziehen


Weil die beim BKA so genial sind?  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=184217#post184217

M. Boettcher


----------



## Devilfrank (10 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



drboe schrieb:


> Weil die beim BKA so genial sind?  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=184217#post184217
> 
> M. Boettcher



Oh wie recht Du doch hast. Hier sind die ersten Insider-Info´s:
Aber psssst....Sie dürfen nicht merken, dass wir es jetzt wissen.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



Heiko schrieb:


> Meister, Du hast Recht.
> Ich bin soooooooooooooo unwürdig
> 
> 
> ...



Jaja. Der gute drboe und seine genialen Glossen. Einfach zum kugeln auch bei antispam.de :lol:


----------



## jupp11 (10 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Jaja. Der gute drboe und seine genialen Glossen. Einfach zum kugeln auch bei antispam.de :lol:


Sind absolute Spitze, aber ohne sie schmälern zu wollen, werden durch die unfreiwillige 
Tragikomik des Richters im ersten Strafsenat und Spezialisten für Internet-Strafrecht noch getoppt 
http://www.ftd.de/politik/deutschland/160264.html


> Ein entsprechendes Gesetz müsse aber Anforderungen so formulieren,
> dass es dem Verhältnismäßigkeitsmaßstab entspricht, die richterliche
> Anordnung sich auf eine einmalige Durchsuchung beschränkt, ein Staatsanwalt
> oder unabhängiger Zeuge beim Einsatz der Software anwesend ist und der
> Betroffene nach der Durchsuchung benachrichtigt wird.


Das muß man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen, was er da sagt. 
Jeder  Hackversuch muß demnach durch einen STA begleitet  werden, da das
 ja bereits der Eindringversuch ist, vergleichbar mit dem Öffnungsversuch einer 
 Wohnungstür. (ich vernachlässige  mal bewußt die Absurdität der technischen Ausführbarkeit) 
Man kann sich des Eindrucks nicht erwehren, dass hier nichts verstanden wurde.
Er mag ein Fachman für Internet-Strafrecht  sein, von der Technik des Internets  scheint
 er nicht die geringste Ahnung zu haben.


----------



## jupp11 (10 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/85078


> Da die Durchsuchung für die Betroffenen nicht kontrollierbar erfolge, gäbe es laut Dix "keine technischen Schranken für die umfassende Ausforschung beliebiger Bürger." Der Berliner Datenschützer findet deutliche Worte: *"Online-Durchsuchungen schaden der inneren Sicherheit und sind verfassungswidrig!"*
> ...
> *Die eingesetzte Technik könnte dem Datenschutzbeauftragten zufolge überdies "immense wirtschaftliche Schäden" anrichten, insofern sie zu Zwecken der Wirtschaftsspionage eingesetzt werden. Dix spricht hier von einem "Einfallstor für Kriminelle".* Paradoxerweise habe just das Bundesamt für Verfassungsschutz aber soeben vor den wachsenden Risiken der Ausspähung von Unternehmensgeheimnissen gewarnt, die insbesondere von China, Russland und den USA ausgehen.


es scheint doch noch einige (wenige) Menschen mit Denkvermögen zu geben, (außerhalb des Forums)
die nicht jeden Unfug ungeprüft und unverstanden als stille Post weiter vermüllen.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Sind absolute Spitze, aber ohne sie schmälern zu wollen, werden durch die unfreiwillige
> Tragikomik des Richters im ersten Strafsenat und Spezialisten für Internet-Strafrecht noch getoppt
> http://www.ftd.de/politik/deutschland/160264.html
> 
> ...



Jojo. So is das und seit dem Kommentar von Helmut Kohl hat sich diesbezüglich auch nichts verändert. Man darf nicht darüber nachdenken, sonst verfällt man unweigerlich in einen Schreikrampf.

Zitat:
Der damalige Bundeskanzler Helmut Kohl antwortete am 4. März 1994 in der Sendung "Gefragt" mit Hans Meiser auf die Frage von Christian Wedell (Microsoft Deutschland) nach dem Ausbau einer Datenautobahn in Deutschland wie folgt: "Ja, da sind wir ja mitten in der Diskussion, das weiß hier ja kaum einer besser als Sie, und Sie wissen auch wie heftig umstritten das ist. Die Zukunft läuft in diese Richtung, aber wir brauchen dafür Mehrheiten und wir sind ein föderal gegliedertes Land und Autobahnen sind elementar, auch mit Recht, in der Oberhoheit der Länder. Der Zustand, den wir jetzt auf den Autobahnen haben, ist dergestalt, dass wir wissen, wann wir überhaupt nur noch von Stop and Go auf Autobahnen reden können."

:lol:


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/85101


> Der Innenminister von Nordrhein-Westfalen, Ingo Wolf (FDP), lehnt heimliche Online-Durchsuchungen von privaten Computern durch Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft ab. "Nach derzeitigem Stand sehen wir keine Notwendigkeit", sagte Wolf dem Nachrichtenmagazin Focus. Bundesinnenminister Wolfgang Schäuble (CDU) hatte solche verdeckten Ermittlungen in Computern als "unerlässlich" bezeichnet. Wolf forderte die Bundesregierung auf, überzeugende Gründe für eine Änderung der Strafprozessordnung vorzulegen: "Die Beweislast liegt bei Herrn Schäuble."


Selten hat ein so imaginäres/fiktives/unrealistisches/utopisches Thema die  Politik so bewegt
wie der Bundestrojaner.


----------



## jupp11 (10 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.spiegel.de/spam/


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

[edit]


----------



## jupp11 (11 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.pcwelt.de/news/sicherheit/71603/


> Jeder Computeranwender verfügt über Dateien, die nur für die *eigenen*
> Augen bestimmt sind. Mit in ArchiCrypt Live erstellten virtuellen Laufwerken schützen Sie genau diese Daten vor neugierigen Blicken der Kollegen. Wandert
> ein File auf ein solches Laufwerk, wird es automatisch verschlüsselt, auch unter
> Windows Vista.


na dann Kollegen, fröhliches Entschlüsseln angesagt...


----------



## Heiko (11 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



> http://www.pcwelt.de/news/sicherheit/71603/
> 
> na dann Kollegen, fröhliches Entschlüsseln angesagt...


Ist ja im neuen Linux-Kernel auch dabei...


----------



## jupp11 (12 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.pcwelt.de/news/online/71629/


> Auch in der Schweiz denkt man über solche Maßnahmen nach. Dort will
> man außerdem die Internetprovider verpflichten, die Daten ihrer Kunden deutlich
> länger als bisher zu speichern. Mehr noch: Der Geheimdienst möchte sogar ohne
> konkreten Verdacht PCs durchschnüffeln.


 KGB und Stasi lassen grüßen


----------



## Hans Der Driver (12 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



> http://www.pcwelt.de/news/online/71629/
> 
> KGB und Stasi lassen grüßen



Man mag sich garnicht vorstellen, was Horch und Guck aus den heutigen technischen Möglichkeiten alles gemacht hätten, da gäb es schon Sondereinheiten für Trojanerentwicklung, aber mal abwarten, unsere Freiheits(ver)hüter sind auch nicht ohne. :lupe: :unbekannt: :lupe:


----------



## jupp11 (12 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/85065/from/rss09


> Siemens verschlüsselt Festnetztelefonate


son Pech aber auch...


----------



## jupp11 (13 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/85204


> Bundesjustizministerin Brigitte Zypries (SPD) hat gegen die von ihrem Kabinettskollegen Wolfgang Schäuble (CDU) angestrebte heimliche Online-Durchsuchung von Computern schwere rechtliche Bedenken vorgebracht. "Das staatliche Eindringen in Festplatten hat eine besondere Qualität", sagte Zypries laut dpa beim 10. Europäischen Polizeikongress in Berlin. Der Staat würde dadurch virtuell und heimlich in eine Wohnung eindringen. Nach Ansicht von Zypries muss zunächst zudem geprüft werden, ob man Online-Durchsuchungen überhaupt braucht.


Ist lobenswert, dass sie sich so vehement dagegen ausspricht. Es wäre aber  
IMHO zielführend, wenn nicht nur sie, sondern vor allem  alle  anderen, die da im 
luftleeren Raum debattieren, mal ein paar Schulungskurse über die Grundlagen 
des  Internet belegen würde. Vielleicht würde sich  dann die Unsinnigkeit der 
ganzen Debatte erschließen.


----------



## drboe (13 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



> Es wäre aber  IMHO zielführend, wenn nicht nur sie sondern auch alle  anderen, die da im luftleeren Raum debattieren, mal ein paar Schulungskurse über die Grundlagen des  Internet belegen würde. Vielleicht würde sich  dann die Unsinnigkeit der ganzen Debatte erschließen.


Du hast ja Wünsche!  Die inhaltsleere Politik der zumeist neoliberalen Parteien der Republik wird doch seit Jahren im luftleeren Raum gemacht. "Handfest" wird es erst dann, wenn den Reichen und Mächtigen noch mehr Kohle zugeschoben werden soll. 

Zur Debatte um die "Online-Durchsuchung" Sönke Hilbrans, Vorsitzender der Deutschen Gesellschaft für Datenschutz: http://www.heise.de/tp/r4/artikel/24/24633/1.html

M. Boettcher


----------



## jupp11 (13 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/85220


> Widerspruch erntete Zypries durch BKA-Präsident _(Name irrelevant)_ .
> bezeichnete die Online-Durchsuchung als unerlässliches Werkzeug, von
> der 99,9% der Deutschen nicht betroffen seien. Statt irgendwelcher Trojaner
> soll die Online-Durchsuchung _(Name irrelevant)_ zufolge ein "gezielter Einsatz
> hochprofessioneller Software im konkreten Einzelfall" sein.


Es gibt sicher hochprofessionelle VHS und Abendkurse....

PS:  Karneval ist auf dem Höhepunkt, die Jecken sind los...


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,466097,00.html
zum ersten Mal der Spiegel mit Skepsis.


> Die Mär vom "Bundestrojaner"
> Das BKA arbeitet bereits an den technischen Voraussetzungen zum Einsatz von Späh-Programmen. *Experten zweifeln allerdings an deren Tauglichkeit in der Praxis.*


allerdings werden bereits  neue Horroszenarios   aufgebaut 


> Allerdings beobachten die Sicherheitsexperten einen Trend, den Einsatz eines Trojaners zu verschleiern. Dazu gehörte auch die in den gefälschten BKA-Mails eingesetzte Schadsoftware. Andere setzen auf Strategien des "Social Engineerings": Hierbei werden Gewohnheiten einer Zielperson erkundet und eingesetzt, um sie auf eine interessant erscheinende Web-Seite zu locken. Dort wird dann im Hintergrund ein Wurm heruntergeladen, der laut Hardy "nichts anderes zu tun hat, als den eigentlichen Trojaner herunterzuladen und sich dann selbst zu löschen".


dennoch gibt es noch Realisten


> Inzwischen geistert der "Bundestrojaner" weiter durchs Netz. Es gibt ihn nicht nur bei Wikipedia, sondern sogar schon zum Runterladen, wenn auch nur in einer Beta-Version: Auf der Web-Site bundestrojaner.net soll die ganze Debatte auf diese Weise ad absurdum geführt werden. Der Betreiber K. B. nennt als Motiv für seine Aktion: "Durch die übertriebene Satire möchte ich darauf aufmerksam machen, dass da was faul ist."


http://bundestrojaner.net/


> Liebe Mitbürgerinnen, liebe Mitbürger
> 
> Sie haben es sicherlich durch die Medien erfahren, dass ich einen Bundestrojaner einsetzen möchte um die freiheitlich-demokratischen Grundrechte der Bundesrepublik auch in Zukunft zu bewahren.
> 
> ...


----------



## Immo (13 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/0,1518,466100,00.html


> Hacken für jedermann
> Mit einem einfachen Programm können selbst Amateure fremde Festplatten
> ausspionieren - fast wie die Profis.


und da will das BKA  soviel Steuergelder verschwenden  :szaf:
die  kleine   aber fast unbedeutende Einschränkung ist, es geht völlig ungezielt 
vor, genau  wie auf einem Hauptbahnhof zig Leute völlig trottelig ihre 
Börse in der Gesäßtasche zum Taschendiebstahl einladend  eingesteckt haben :wall:


> Eine besonders raffinierte Mail kam - angeblich - vom BKA selbst. Man sei beim Raubkopieren erwischt worden, hieß es darin. Eine Anzeige sei erlassen, das Dokument im Anhang möge man bitte ausdrucken und mit einer Stellungnahme versehen zurück ans BKA faxen.
> 
> Eine Falle, klar. Im Grunde wissen die meisten Internet-Nutzer mittlerweile, dass man den Anhängen in E-Mails nicht vertrauen darf, niemals - aber wenn die Post doch vom BKA stammt? Und so echt aussieht? Und weil gerade ohnehin überall die Rede von den BKA-Fahndern war, fühlte sich so mancher offenbar ziemlich ertappt. Die Finte war so erfolgreich, dass sogar das Bundeskriminalamt vor der falschen BKA-Post warnte


au  weia...


----------



## jupp11 (13 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://news.google.de/news?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=de&tab=wn&q=online+&btnG=Suche

Ein allerletztes Posting zu dem Thema: Die Debatte hat ungefähr den  Wert und  Sinngehalt 
einer  Diskussion, ob auf dem Mond Rechts- oder Linksverkehr herrscht.


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Ein allerletztes Posting zu dem Thema: Die Debatte hat ungefähr den  Wert und  Sinngehalt
> einer  Diskussion, ob auf dem Mond Rechts- oder Linksverkehr herrscht.


Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Belustigt (14 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/85315


> . Einzig der Berliner Innensenator Ehrhart Körting meldete Zweifel an der
> Vernünftigkeit der Methode an: "Mit dem Versand von Trojanern erreichen wir
> nur noch den DAU, aber doch nicht die Schwerstkriminellen und Terroristen, die
> sich hüten werden, auf Computern Spuren zu hinterlassen."


Ein einziger, der noch nicht der Bundestrojanerhysterie verfallen  ist...


----------



## Hans Der Driver (14 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

:-p Vielleicht kann man das Forum ruhen lassen, bis der erste "Bundestrojaner" unterwegs ist. 
Die mehr oder weniger sinnbereiten Äußerungen der dazu "Befähigten" aus verschiedenen
 politischen Lagern sind zwar unterhaltsam, bringen aber in der Sache nicht weiter :-p


----------



## Belustigt (14 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Grundsätzlich ja, der Link auf das Heiseforum   sollte aber nicht fehlen.
da dort der grassierende Überwachungsschwachsinn   entsprechend kommentiert wird 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?list=1&forum_id=112504


----------



## jupp11 (14 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Das darf nicht vorenthalten werden   
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=12197679&forum_id=112504


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.pcwelt.de/news/recht/72182/
noch´ne   Kandidatin für den VHS Kurs


----------



## drboe (17 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> http://www.pcwelt.de/news/recht/72182/
> noch´ne   Kandidatin für den VHS Kurs


Zum Artikel in der WELT.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Augenhöhe



> Leider macht sich in letzter Zeit auch in den Medien die unzulässige Verkürzung "auf Augenhöhe" breit; jemand mag einen blauen Fleck auf Augenhöhe haben (räumlich-körperlicher Begriff), aber "ein Gespräch auf Augenhöhe" ist eine sinnleere Formulierung.



Ich habe  keine Ahnung, wie groß die Dame ist. Aber in die Hocke gehen, um mir ihren geistigen Dünnpfiff "auf Augenhöhe" rein zu ziehen, werde ich sicher nicht.

M. Boettcher


----------



## jupp11 (17 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/85471


> Berlins Innensenator Ehrhart Körting (SPD) hat sich dagegen erneut
> dafür ausgesprochen, vor möglichen aufwendigen Gesetzesänderungen den
> Effekt heimlicher Online-Durchsuchungen von Computern verdächtiger Personen
> zu prüfen. *Schon jetzt sei es für den PC-Nutzer technisch möglich, den Zugriff
> auf seine Dateien weitgehend auszuschließen, sagte der Vorsitzende der Innenministerkonferenz in einem dpa-Gespräch*


der einzige, der noch nicht der Bundestrojanerhysterie verfallen ist und dessen 
Augenhöhe man noch einhalten  kann...

bevor man über Rechts- oder Linksverkehr   auf dem Mond diskutiert, sollte  man prüfen,
 welche Fahrzeuge überhaupt dort fahren können.


----------



## jupp11 (18 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Nochmal zur Augenhöhe


			
				heise online schrieb:
			
		

> Besonders verdächtig ist dabei die nun auch von der
> Generalbundesanwältin benutzte Formulierung, man müsse den Terroristen und
> Kriminellen auf "gleicher Augenhöhe" begegnen. Mit gleicher Augenhöhe heißt hier
> offenbar mit gleichen Mitteln.* Wenn der Staat aber Terrorist spielen will, dann
> ...


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

To whom it concerns: 
http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/85479/from/rss09


> *1,5 Millionen Dollar Strafe für Werbetrojaner*
> ...
> Direct Revenue und seine fünf Auftraggeber hatten demnach
> Werbesoftware in kostenloser Software wie Screensavern und Spielen versteckt,
> ...


----------



## jupp11 (21 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.pcwelt.de/news/sicherheit/72514/


> Über Windows Live Messenger wurde ein Werbebanner ausgeliefert, das
> Anwender dazu animierte, eine Malware zu installieren. Microsoft hat dies
> nunmehr offiziell bestätigt, Abhilfe geschaffen und bittet die Anwender um
> Entschuldigung.


Eigentlich  ideal zur Verbreitung des Bundestrojaners geeignet,  wenn da nicht das 
Problem der Eingrenzung auf Deutschland bestünde. Wie wäre es M$ unter Vertrag zu
 nehmen  und das nur auf deutschsprachiges Windows zu beschränken? Uuuups  
  In Ö und CH wird ja auch deutsch gesprochen...


----------



## jupp11 (22 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Noch ein Tool für die Onlineüberwachung
http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/85693/from/rss09


> Ein bösartiges Bookmarklet hat somit allerlei Möglichkeiten, den Rechner
> auszuspionieren – nicht nur im Firefox, sondern auch im Internet Explorer.


Dumm. wenn der User Opera einsetzt, aber da kann man ja mit dem Hersteller 
verhandeln, den Bug einzuführen...

http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/85742/from/rss09


> Microsoft Office 2007 flüstert übers Netz


der BKA-Flüsterer


----------



## jupp11 (22 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.taz.de/pt/2007/02/22/a0225.1/text
:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

http://www.heise.de/tp/r4/artikel/24/24678/1.html


> Vielleicht kann, ja muss man sich das so vorstellen: Da saßen zwei,
> drei beamtete Hobby-Programmierer in der BKA-Kantine und erzählten davon,
> was sie so theoretisch alles könnten. Und das ging durch die Schiene ihrer
> Vorgesetzten nach ganz oben, wo es zwar nicht so richtig verstanden wurde
> ...


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/85795/from/rss09


> Trojaner zwang PCs zur Teilnahme an Klimaforschungsprojekt


ein "guter" Trojaner...  einziges Manko 


> In der Zwischenzeit sind die betroffenen Distributed-Computing-Projekte
> benachrichtigt und der Wate-Account gelöscht. Allerdings sehen die Betreiber
> der Projekte keine Möglichkeit, sich mit betroffenen Anwendern in Verbindung zu setzen.


son Pech aber auch, wieder nix für die Online Ausspähung...


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.taz.de/pt/2007/02/22/a0225.1/text


> *Ursprünglich wollte die Polizei deutsche Computer ja heimlich untersuchen. Ihr Trojaner hingegen spielt die Hymne und schwenkt Fahnen. Sonderlich unauffällig ist das nicht.
> *
> Wir geben dem Trojaner die Chance, aus dem Ghetto der schädlichen und übel beleumundeten Virenprogramme auszubrechen. Die Hymne und die Fahnen machen deutlich, dass er aus der Mitte der Gesellschaft kommt. Das ist nicht nur aufgeklärter, das ist aufklärender Patriotismus, das ist die ideale Kombination aus deutscher Ausgelassenheit, wie sie bei der WM zu beobachten war, und deutscher Selbstkontrolle, wie sie unser Volk seit Jahrhunderten erfolgreich praktiziert. Dieser Trojaner ist ein echter Deutscher.


----------



## Immo (26 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/85895


> EU-Justizkommissar Frattini befürwortet Online-Durchsuchung


der Virus breitet sich mit rasender Geschwindigkeit europaweit aus...


----------



## A John (27 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



> http://www.taz.de/pt/2007/02/22/a0225.1/text


Der Bundestrojaner durchdekliniert 	:machkaputt:
Komisch. Warum geht der Link nicht, wenn man ihn über das Forum aufruft?
http://blog.koehntopp.de/archives/1600-Der-Bundestrojaner-durchdekliniert.html
"http://blog.koehntopp.de/archives/1600-Der-Bundestrojaner-durchdekliniert.html"
Manuell in die Adresszeile des Firefox kopiert, geht er.


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



A John schrieb:


> Warum geht der Link nicht, wenn man ihn über das Forum aufruft?


 noch merkwürdiger, gibt mal nochmal Return ein auf der Seite mit  der Zugriffsverweigerung,
 wird die Seite ohne  weiteres Meckern aufgerufen
(Eingabezeile mit Maus aktivieren, so dass sie  blau hinterlegt ist)


----------



## Heiko (27 Februar 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



> noch merkwürdiger, gibt mal nochmal Return ein auf der Seite mit  der Zugriffsverweigerung,
> wird die Seite ohne  weiteres Meckern aufgerufen
> (Eingabezeile mit Maus aktivieren, so dass sie  blau hinterlegt ist)


Es werden Referer geblockt.

Und hier ist der Hintergrund:
http://blog.koehntopp.de/archives/1267-Wie-man-10GB-Traffic-im-Monat-spart..html


----------



## Unregistriert (5 März 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.pcwelt.de/news/sicherheit/73640/


> Antivirus-Firmen und der Schweizer Staatstrojaner
> Die Schweiz ist beim Thema Online-Durchsuchungen von Internet-PCs schon ein
> wenig weiter als Deutschland. Die Schweizer wollen Antivirus-Hersteller
> verpflichten, die staatlichen Spionageprogramme zu übersehen.


Schweizer Luft soll doch so gesund sein, hier offensichtlich nicht


> Eine Ausnahmeregelung für staatliche Spionage-Tools führe allerdings
> Schutzprogramme ad absurdum, meint Magnus Kalkuhl von Kaspersky Labs.
> Die offizielle Linie von Symantec lautet, man halte sich an die Gesetze des jeweiligen Landes
> - das lässt Raum für Interpretationen. Die Antivirus-Hersteller sind jedenfalls in einer
> ...


----------



## Der Jurist (5 März 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Für mich ist die Entscheidung ganz einfach:

Vorsätzliche Blindheit wird nicht verziehen. Sowas kommt mir nicht mehr auf den Rechner. Da bin ich als bezahlender Kunde weg.
Wenn viele das machen, dann wissen die Programmanbieter, was zu tun, ist. Sollten Sie im Inland per Gesetz zu etwas gezwungen werden, nun gut, dann kauf ich Programme, die diesem gesetzlichen Zwang nicht unterliegen.


----------



## stieglitz (5 März 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> .... nun gut, dann kauf ich Programm , die diesem gesetzlichen Zwang nicht unterliegen.


.. im privaten Bereich mag das gehen, aber in Firmen und Behörden hast du keinen Einfluss darauf.
Und da wirds doch erst richtig interessant :sun:


----------



## Der Jurist (5 März 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



stieglitz schrieb:


> ..  aber in Firmen und Behörden hast du keinen Einfluss  ...  :sun:


Sucht Schäuble da Terroristen - in Behörden, etwa im Bundesministerium des Innern? Suchet, so werde ihr finden. :scherzkeks:


----------



## Heiko (6 März 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Sucht Schäuble da Terroristen - in Behörden, etwa im Bundesministerium des Innern? Suchet, so werde ihr finden. :scherzkeks:


Wenn da die Terroristen sitzen hab ich vor Computerterror keine Angst mehr...


----------



## Heiko_Wohlgemuth (6 März 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

hmm, aber der Bundesgerichtshof hat diesen "Bundestrojaner" doch gestoppt:
ht*p://w*w.virenschutz.info/beitrag_Bundestrojaner+vorerst+gestoppt_1554.html

Vorerst zumindest....
Ich denke, dass es für Kriminelle gradezu ein Fest wird, wenn Datenspionage via Bundesmittel möglich werden. Man braucht genau genommen nix weiter machen als einen Hacker in diese Behörde einzuschleusen (social Hacking). 
Das wäre nichtmal Utopie, denn diese Vorgehensweise würde mir als Erstes einfallen, wenn ich mal an Geheimdienste in Verbindung mit Wittschaftsspionage denke.

... schöne neue Welt.

Auf der anderes Seite hoffe ich, dass dieser Kasper (EU-Justizkommissar Frattini) mit seiner Aussage nur in die Presse wollte um mal wieder sein Gesicht zu sehen 

Grüssle Heiko (ja, ich heisse auch so  )

_[Link zur Eigenwerbung inaktiv gesetzt. (bh)]_


----------



## Anonymous (6 März 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.pcwelt.de/know-how/sicherheit/73629/


> Ihre Finanzdaten, private Post, geschäftliche Projekte - auf Ihrem PC
> findet sich so allerhand, das nicht in falsche Hände geraten sollte. Sperren Sie
> Neugierige und böse Buben aus. Wir sagen, wie das geht.


Jaja, Neugierige und böse Buben


----------



## Unregistriert (6 März 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.pcwelt.de/news/sicherheit/73791/


> Vista Firewall kann ausgetrickst werden
> ...
> Dieser Dialog ist laut Symantec aber auch über eine Programmierschnittstelle
> (API) ansprechbar. So kann Malware den Klick auf die Freigabeschaltfläche auch
> ...


Symantec versteht es nicht,  M$ hat das in voreilendem Gehorsam eingebaut....


----------



## Unregistriert (7 März 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

ht*p://www.teamviewer.com/index.aspx


> Remote Control of PCs over the Internet
> Instantly take control over a computer anywhere on the Internet,
> even through firewalls.
> *No installation required*, just use it fast and secure.


 Standardsoftware für alle Ermittlungsbehörden


----------



## Unregistriert (8 März 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/86388


> In einer Rede (PDF-Datei) vor dem 10. europäischen Polizeikongress in
> Berlin war BKA-Präsident J. Z. ausführlich auf den Fall der "Kofferbomber"
> eingegangen. Sie dienten Z.  als Beispiel für die dringende Notwendigkeit
> von Online-Durchsuchungen verdächtiger Rechner. Die mutmaßlichen Täter
> ...


wer beteiligt sich an einer  Spendenaktion für EDV-Fortbildungskurse...

PS: Ob der Laptop überhaupt Internet Anschluss  hatte  ...


> Einen Einblick in die BKA-Arbeit, wie die Ermittler den bis dato völlig unbekannten
> libanesischen Studenten über Online-Durchsuchungsprogramme auf die Schliche gekommen wären,
> blieb Z. jedoch schuldig. Eine Pressekonferenz, auf der sich der BKA-Präsident unter anderem
> ausführlich zur Technik der Online-Durchsuchung von Rechnern äußern wollte, wurde vor wenigen
> Tagen vom BKA aus Termingründen abgesagt.


----------



## Captain Picard (8 März 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/86401


> Im Vorfeld der 73. Konferenz der deutschen Datenschutzbeauftragten
> hat J. B. , der stellvertretende Leiter des Unabhängigen Landeszentrums
> für Datenschutz in Schleswig-Holstein, vor Online-Durchsuchungen von
> Computern gewarnt. In einem Interview  mit Deutschlandradio Kultur erklärte
> ...


besser kann man es kaum formulieren


----------



## Antibundestrojaner (9 März 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/86496


> Die Datenschutzbeauftragten wenden sich entschieden gegen die Einführung von gesetzlichen Grundlagen, durch die *"staatliches Hacking"* ermöglicht werden soll.


----------



## Captain Picard (10 März 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/86510


> Der Bundesrat hat sich gegen ein rasche gesetzliche Regelung für
> heimliche Online-Durchsuchungen ausgesprochen. Einen entsprechenden Antrag
> Thüringens lehnte die Länderkammer am gestrigen Freitag mehrheitlich ab. "Es
> lohnt bei diesem Thema, das Nachdenken ein Stück zu verlängern", sagte
> ...


wahre Worte gelassen ausgesprochen.


----------



## drboe (10 März 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



> wahre Worte gelassen ausgesprochen.


Du meinst, dass man sicher mindestens so weit gehen wird, wie irgend möglich? Gewiß! Und meist ja noch ein Stück darüber hinaus. Besser und knapper als mit der Bemerkung "man müsse prüfen, wie weit man gehen kann", kann man das Muster bei der Beseitigung der verfaßten Rechte durch die Politkaste m. E. nicht charakterisieren.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (11 März 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



drboe schrieb:


> Du meinst, dass man sicher mindestens so weit gehen wird, wie irgend möglich? Gewiß! Und meist ja noch ein Stück darüber hinaus.


Aber nein!  natürlich nicht!  So etwas wie in USA wird es bei uns  nie geben....
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/86526


> Schwerer Missbrauch von Anti-Terrorbefugnissen durch das FBI


----------



## Captain Picard (11 März 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/86537/from/rss09


> Rein technisch wären Online-Durchsuchungen machbar, allerdings ergibt sich für die Behörden ein unlösbarer Interessenkonflikt: Einerseits fordern und fördern sie Sicherheitsmaßnahmen, auf der anderen sind es genau diese Sicherheitsmaßnahmen, die ihnen den Zugriff auf die gewünschten Information verwehren. Entweder verbietet man effiziente Schutz-Software oder man versucht genau diese Schutz-Software immer wieder auszutricksen – und findet sich dabei in der Gesellschaft von Kriminellen wieder.


and last but not least


> *Und die potenziellen Zielpersonen staatlich angeordneter Überwachungsmaßnahmen werden mit bei den ersten sein, die diese Wissen konsequent nutzen, um sich zu schützen*.


http://www.heise.de/security/artikel/86415/0


> Einige Spekulationen rund um das heimliche Ausforschen von Internet-PCs kann man schnell aussortieren. Selbst wenn es – wie im Kontext des sogenannten NSA-Keys vermutet – tatsächlich eine Hintertür in Windows geben sollte, käme die für solche Zwecke kaum zum Einsatz. Käme die Existenz einer solchen Hintertür raus – und das würde sie früher oder später – wäre es ein PR-GAU ohnegleichen. Und es ist kaum vorstellbar, dass ein multinationaler Konzern wie Microsoft das Wohl & Wehe seines Aktienkurses der Schweigsamkeit eines deutschen Polizisten anvertraut.


passend dazu aus den Adsensewerbung am Fuß dieser Seite  


> Trojaner entfernen
> Entfernen Sie Trojaner jetzt! Kostenlose 30-tägige Vollversion
> spamfighter.com/Spywarefighter
> 
> ...


----------



## jupp11 (12 März 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Das fiktive Horrorszenario des Heisemenschen geht aber nicht darauf ein, wie man unbemerkt 
Giga oder Terabytedaten hochladen will. Die  Inhaltsverzeichnisse  von   Platten *!!!!*,
 inbesondere, wenn sie verschlüsselt oder sogar auf einem  USB-Stick  stehen, 
sagen  nichts über den Inhalt aus.
wenn das noch so was  den Lauschern an der Wand in die Quere kommt, was dann?
http://www.pcwelt.de/news/sicherheit/74322/


----------



## Captain Picard (16 März 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.tagesanzeiger.ch/dyn/digital/hintergrund/730974.html


> *«Die Virenautoren werden zunehmend krimineller»*
> Programmierer von Computervieren machen immer öfter kriminelle Geschäfte.
> _*Aber auch staatliche Stellen interessieren sich für ihre Dienste.*_


soso...


----------



## Captain Picard (18 März 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/86880/from/rss09


> Verfassungsschutz klärt über Wirtschaftsspionage und Such-Trojaner auf
> ...
> Sind Privat-PC ähnlich umfassend gesichert, ist das aus der Sicht des Verfassungschutzes Pech. "Es gibt Grenzen bei der Absicherung, da können wir wenig machen."


ach was...


----------



## Captain Picard (19 März 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/87007/from/rss09


> Die Sicherheitsspezialisten Gemalto und Utimaco kombinieren in einem
> USB-Stick die Funktionen eines Authentisierungs-Tokens mit denen einer
> Zertifikateverwaltung und eines verschlüsselten Datenspeichers.


da wird´s schwierig für den Bundestrojaner...


----------



## drboe (19 März 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



> http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/87007/from/rss09
> 
> da wird´s schwierig für den Bundestrojaner...


In der Theorie nicht. Mit dem Teil sollen die Daten ja gerade auch dann abgegriffen werden, wenn sie - bei der Erstellung und Nutzung - unverschlüsselt sind. Sonst kommt der Terrorist als solcher ja auch nicht 'ran, an seine Terrorpläne und Bombenbastelbögen. Der bayerische Innenminister Günther Beckstein beklagte doch unlängst sogar, dass _"nicht mehr die Festplatte die Daten enthält, sondern der Terrorist oder Schwerstkriminelle sie auf irgendwelchen Internet-Servern versteckt, wo sie über Verschlüsselungsmaßnahmen geschützt sind, die nicht zu knacken sind. Dafür muss die Online-Untersuchung her"._ Tja, fiese Nummer. Aber so ist das eben! 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (19 März 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



drboe schrieb:


> Dafür muss die Online-Untersuchung her".Tja, fiese Nummer. Aber so ist das eben!





> Geben Sie denen also bitte wenigstens einen Rechner MIT
> Festplatte, auf der Sie ein paar klitzekleine Dateien ablegen.


nix da, die sind so unsportlich on-the-fly  zu verschlüsseln
http://www.pcwelt.de/news/hardware/74427/


> Festplatte mit eingebauter Verschlüsselung
> ...
> Seagates neue S-ATA-Festplattengeneration enthält einen Chiffrier-Chip, der die gesamten Inhalte des Speichermediums beim Schreiben verschlüsselt und beim Lesen wieder entschlüsselt - alles "on-the-fly".


----------



## drboe (19 März 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



> nix da, die sind so unsportlich on-the-fly  zu verschlüsseln
> http://www.pcwelt.de/news/hardware/74427/


Spass beiseite: das fiese ist doch, dass die Daten bei dem Produkt nur auf der Festplatte verschlüsselt sind, weil man sich gegen den Verlust bzw. die Entwendung des Gerätes absichern will. Die Anwendungssoftware bekommt von der Verschlüsselung gar nichts mit. Wenn man die Daten erstellt oder von der Platte anfordert, sind die Daten im RAM unverschlüsselt, nachdem der Benutzer das Passwort einmal eingegeben hat. Dass die Daten beim Transfer von der Hardware vor dem Schreiben auf die HD verschlüsselt werden, stört gar nicht. Ebensowenig, wenn die Daten aus dem Controller nach der Dekodierung unverschlüsselt angeliefert werden. Mit dem Produkt hat man aber wohl neben der Sicherung des HD-Inhalts bei Verlust auch die normale "offline" Durchsuchung inkl. Beschlagnahme im Griff. Stecker 'raus - und ohne Mithilfe des Betreibers ist kein Zugriff auf die Daten mehr möglich. Der muss sich nicht selbst belasten, ... Ob man in Deutschland die Folter wieder einführen wird, ist derzeit wohl noch offen. Nehme ich an ...

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (19 März 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



drboe schrieb:


> Spass beiseite: das fiese ist doch, dass die Daten bei dem Produkt nur auf der Festplatte verschlüsselt sind, weil man sich gegen den Verlust bzw. die Entwendung des Gerätes absichern will. Die Anwendungssoftware bekommt von der Verschlüsselung gar nichts mit.


Ebenso ernsthaft:
Wenn ich mir  einen heutigen PC vorstelle, mit, sagen wir mal,  zwei Festplatten
  a 250 Gbyte  in  mehrere   Partitionen  unterteilt,  bei dem   der fiktive Terrorist
 nicht  so behämmert ist, den Verzeichnisssen den  Namen "Bombelbastelanleitung" 
zu geben, wie  lange dauert es selbst bei DSL 6000  mit 512 kbit/sec Upload bis 
man die Inhalte der Platten durchforstet und Datei für Datei ausgelesen hat...


----------



## drboe (20 März 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



> Ebenso ernsthaft:
> Wenn ich mir  einen heutigen PC vorstelle, mit, sagen wir mal,  zwei Festplatten
> a 250 Gbyte  in  mehrere   Partitionen  unterteilt,  bei dem   der fiktive Terrorist
> nicht  so behämmert ist, den Verzeichnisssen den  Namen "Bombelbastelanleitung"
> ...


Du hast ja recht. Aber den Bereich rationaler Argumente hat man bei der Debatte seitens der Politik m. E. gleich zu Beginn verlassen. Einige Journalisten ziehen da noch mit: http://www.heise.de/tp/r4/artikel/24/24766/1.html. Gegen die vollständige Übertragung wird z. B. argumentiert, dass a) die "Intelligenz" des sogn. Bundestrojaners  dafür sorgt, dass nur bestimmte Dateien/Informationen übertragen werden (müssen), und b) dass der normale Umfang von Änderungen auf den Speichermedien eines PC gering sei.  Ich halte dagegen, dass im Fall a) das Programm u. U. sehr viele Sprachen, Slangs und Szenebegriffe kennen muss. Und gegen b) spricht, dass initial, d. h. direkt nach der Installation des sogn. Bundestrojaners erst einmal jede Datei verdächtig ist. Da wären bei einem durchschnittlichen PC sicher einige GB zu analysieren bzw. transportieren, selbst wenn das OS und übliche Anwendungsinstallationen wegfallen. Das muss auffallen, vor allem bei Schmalband-Verbindungen. 

Zudem wird in allen Szenarien zur Installation des Trojaners davon ausgegangen, dass die zu attackierenden Kriminellen ausführbare Dateien aus dem öffentlichen Web laden. Das muss keineswegs der Fall sein. Würde ich eine Gruppe von Terroristen in Deutschland über das Internet führen, so würden deren PC sich nur mit einem von mir betriebenen VPN-Gate im Ausland verbinden (können). D. h., dass u. U. nötige Software-Downloads gesichert über das VPN und aus gesicherter Quelle erfolgen. Ein weiterer Schwachpunkt ist, dass sich die Kontrolle bundesrepublikanischer Behörden natürlich auf deutsche ISP beschränkt. Mit einer simplen Einwahl im (nicht EU) Ausland kann man das unterlaufen. Einwahlpunkte im Ausland könnte eine internationale Terrororganisation u. U. auch selbst aufbauen. Für die Familie Osama z. B. spielt Geld ja offenbar eine untergeordnete Rolle. 

Es gibt mit Sicherheit zig Möglichkeiten, wie die angeblichen Ziele solcher Überwachung sich dieser entziehen können. Unter der Annahme, dass das den Politikern bzw. deren Beratern klar ist, landet man dann schnell bei der Vermutung, dass es in Wahrheit um ganz andere Ziele und Zwecke geht. Die Überwachung des Volkes und der sogn. Bundestrojaner als Herrschaftsinstrument. Paranoia? M. E. sind wir längst wieder soweit, dass man deutschen Politikern nahezu Alles zutrauen muss.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (20 März 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



drboe schrieb:


> Aber den Bereich rationaler Argumente hat man bei  der Debatte seitens der Politik m. E. gleich zu Beginn verlassen.


Nicht nur dort, auch  BKA und GSTA  tuten ja bei jeder Gelegenheit in dieses Horn und auch gleich zu Beginn dieses Threads gab es Stimmen, man solle  doch erst  mal genehmigen  und  dann könne man ja weiter sehen.

Wie man etwas genehmigen will, von dem nur nebulöse Vorstellungen existieren, was man eigentlich legalisiert, ist mir ein absolutes Rätsel . Bei Wohndurchsuchungen, Untersuchung beschlagnahmter PCs oder Telefonabhörmaßnahmen ist noch  einigermaßen erkennbar, was genehmigt wird. Bedrückend ist der Gedanke, dass auch das BVerfG  möglicherweise die Tragweite nicht erkennt. 
Anlass zur konkreten Sorge gibt das "Vorbild" NRW, dass sich den Forderungen  willig aber offensichtlich  in völliger Unkenntnis bzw.  Ignoranz gebeugt hat.

Wie man es anstellen will, ohne  massive Kollateralschäden zu verursachen, PCs online zu kapern, wissen oder wollen die Beteiligten nicht wissen. Motto:  Hauptsache es geht vorwärts, die Richtung ist egal.  





drboe schrieb:


> Unter der Annahme, dass das den Politikern bzw. deren Beratern klar ist, landet man dann schnell bei der Vermutung, dass es in Wahrheit um ganz andere Ziele und Zwecke geht. Die Überwachung des Volkes und der sogn. Bundestrojaner als Herrschaftsinstrument. Paranoia? M. E. sind wir längst wieder soweit, dass man deutschen Politikern nahezu Alles
> zutrauen muss.


Diese Annahme ist mehr als berechtigt. Bei den  gebetsmühlenartig vorgebrachten  Forderungen ohne    nicht mal im Ansatz Prozedur, Vorgehensweise,  Machbarkeit bzw Wirksamkeit  definieren bzw. belegen zu können, sieht es  ganz nach dem Wunsch  eines  Freifahrtsscheins in beliebige Richtungen aus. Ist die Büchse der Pandora einmal geöffnet, wird sie kaum noch jemand schliessen können.
PS: der Bürgertrojaner


----------



## Hans Der Driver (21 März 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/87139/from/rss09
Wäre das nicht generell eine Möglichkeit, den Bundestrojaner auf die Festplatten zu bekommen,
 jeder hört mal ne CD oder guckt sich ne DVD auf dem PC an (wozu auch immer)?


----------



## Captain Picard (21 März 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

graue Theorie. Der Bombenbastler kriegt es vorher per Post zugeschickt und geht nach
 dem Spielfilmgenuss ins Internet um Terroranschläge zu planen
(und  hat natürlich von sämtlichen Lücken keine Ahnung ...)


----------



## Captain Picard (21 März 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/87173


> Auf eine parlamentarische Anfrage der FDP-Fraktion im Bundestag hatte die Bundesregierung zuvor erklärt, dass das Bundesamt für Verfassungsschutz schon jetzt das Recht zum heimlichen Ausspähen von vernetzten PCs und geschützten Datenspeichern im Internet habe.


no comment...(weil sprachlos)


----------



## gation (21 März 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Wie offen in diesem Lande inzwischen Urprinzipien von Verfassung oder Gewaltenteilung ignoriert werden, ist atemberaubend. Stell Dir vor, Demokratie wird abgeschafft und das grenzdebile Volk sitzt chipsfressend vor dem Fernseher und interessiert sich nur für Superstars, Fußball (oder Dialer  )


----------



## jupp11 (22 März 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Deutschland entwickelt sich in rasendem Tempo sich zu einem Dorado, in dem  Juristen, 
Politiker und  Ermittler  voll ihre EDV-technische  Inkompetenz  und Dilettantismus 
austoben können.
Der neueste Streich:  Es geht um den sogenannten Hackerparagraphen
(Klein Mäxchen  weiß natürlich sofort, das sind ganz pöse Puben) 
http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/87182/from/rss09


> Andererseits werde die Arbeit von IT-Sicherheitstestern bedroht, war
> sich die Mehrheit der geladenen Experten am Mittwoch einig. "Wenn es keine
> Änderung am 202c gibt, sollte man ihn lieber ganz streichen", forderte der
> Würzburger Strafrechtsprofessor Erich Hilgendorf. Richter und Staatsanwälte
> hielten den Entwurf dagegen für passabel.


Ich würde mal gerne sehen, was  umgekehrt losgelassen würde, wenn sich Techniker 
in rein juristische Fragen einmischen würden. Wie Richter und STAs, die in der Regel 
 weniger Ahnung  von der Materie  als ihre Kids haben, so etwas beurteilen  
glauben zu können, wird ein ewiges Rätsel bleiben (oder auch nicht...)


----------



## Captain Picard (22 März 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Kleines Schmankerl am Rand, geht das Gesetz so durch, machen sich BKA und
 Unternehmen, die für das BKA den Bundestrojaner entwickeln, strafbar....


----------



## Hans Der Driver (22 März 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



> Kleines Schmankerl am Rand, geht das Gesetz so durch, machen sich BKA und
> Unternehmen, die für das BKA den Bundestrojaner entwickeln, strafbar....



Ach wassssss ? Da fällt unserem Gesetzgeber schon noch ein passendes Fussnötchen ein. Ich denke mal, hier haben diverse, mit den jeweiligen Themen befasste Ausschüsse an einander vorbeigearbeitet. Und das ist so neu nicht?!


----------



## Captain Picard (22 März 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

man möchte nicht geehrt werden
http://www.silicon.de/enid/antivirus/26128


> Für die Vorreiterschaft beim 'Bundestrojaner' wollte der Chaos Computer
> Club (CCC) dem Verfassungsschutz NRW ein schwarz-rot-goldenes,
> symbolisches Trojanisches Pferd überreichen. Festlicher Ort sollte die CeBIT
> sein.* Doch der Stand war lee*r.


so geschamig


----------



## Captain Picard (23 März 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/87278/from/rss09


> Anatomie eines Trojaners


liest sich wie das  Drehbuch für den Bundestrojaner 
Dumm nur, wenn die pösen Puben von Spielverderbern mit Firefox unter Linux arbeiten.
( an was man alles denken muß...)


----------



## drboe (23 März 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



> http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/87278/from/rss09
> 
> liest sich wie das  Drehbuch für den Bundestrojaner


Als ich das gelesen habe, dachte ich auch gleich daran, dass man für die angeblich eingeplanten 200 TEU wohl besser einen Baukasten erwirbt. Der löst allerdings wohl noch nicht das Problem, wie man gezielt _Ali Osama's PC_ attackieren kann. Aber immerhin könnte man dann der Presse ein Tool präsentieren.



> Dumm nur, wenn die pösen Puben von Spielverderbern mit Firefox unter Linux arbeiten.
> ( an was man alles denken muß...)


Ich bin von der Knoppix 5.2 DVD, die der letzten c't beilag, restlos begeistert. U. U. basteln die bösen Terroristen auf der Basis schon an der Al Quaida Version.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (24 März 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



drboe schrieb:


> Ich bin von der Knoppix 5.2 DVD, die der letzten c't beilag, restlos begeistert. U. U. basteln die bösen Terroristen auf der Basis schon an der Al Quaida Version.


wird ja wohl in absehbarer Zeit als Download zur Verfügung stehen 

in the mean time:
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/tech/0,1518,473562,00.html
Es wird (von allen Seiten)  nur noch unverdauter und unverstandener Unfug verbreitet. 
Spon hält sich vornehm zurück, wahrscheinlich, weil bei denen   keiner  durchblickt. 
(falls  sie es je getan haben)  Schattenboxen ist dagegen realer als diese Märchen aus 1001er Nacht.


----------



## drboe (24 März 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



> Es wird (von allen Seiten)  nur noch unverdauter und unverstandener Unfug verbreitet.
> Spon hält sich vornehm zurück, wahrscheinlich, weil bei denen   keiner  durchblickt.
> (falls  sie es je getan haben)  Schattenboxen ist dagegen realer als diese Märchen aus 1001er Nacht.


Das liegt zum Teil sicher daran, dass die Antwort des BMI weiten Raum für Spekulation gewährt. Da man, solange es um die Geheimdienste geht, die Leute nicht zwingen kann die Karten auf den Tisch zu legen, kann man auch einen Bluff nicht wirklich aufdecken. Natürlich schmücken sich MAD, BND und Verfassungsschutz damit, "die Szene" auch im Web zu beobachten. So etwas ist ja auch viel bequemer als mit Schlapphut "Tote Briefkästen" zu leeren. Das wird derzeit wohl nicht bedeuten, dass sie auch über die technischen Möglichkeiten verfügen, die dem sagenumwobenen "Bundestrojaner" nachgesagt werden. Also gezielte Infiltration des PC eines zuvor ausgewählten Users ohne dessen Standort physisch besuchen zu müssen und ohne den und dessen OS ggf. zu kennen mit einem nicht entdeckbaren Tool, dass den Inhalt der Festplatten durchsucht und an den Dienst überträgt.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (25 März 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



drboe schrieb:


> Also gezielte Infiltration des PC eines zuvor ausgewählten Users ohne dessen Standort physisch besuchen zu müssen und ohne den und dessen OS ggf. zu kennen mit einem nicht entdeckbaren Tool, dass den Inhalt der Festplatten durchsucht und an den Dienst überträgt.


knapper und treffender kann man die Aufgabenstellung  kaum formulieren.  


drboe schrieb:


> Unter der Annahme, dass das den Politikern bzw. deren Beratern klar ist, landet man dann schnell bei der Vermutung, dass es in Wahrheit um ganz andere Ziele und Zwecke geht. Die Überwachung des Volkes und der sogn. Bundestrojaner als Herrschaftsinstrument. Paranoia? M. E. sind wir längst wieder soweit, dass man deutschen Politikern nahezu Alles zutrauen muss.



dazu diese Bloglinks ( aus Hal Fabers Was war. Was wird.)
http://blog.kairaven.de/archives/1061-Die-Maer-der-legitimen-Online-Durchsuchung.html
http://blackblogx.midvinterland.de/2007/03/21/staat-surft-mit-journalisten-unter-generalverdacht/


> Wahrheitswidrig betonte er, daß die neuesten Maßnahmen also (Online-Durchsuchung und Vorratsdatenspeicherung (VDS)) nur in Fällen besonders schwerer Straftaten
> eingesetzt werden sollten - tatsächlich sieht der aktuelle Gesetzesentwurf zur VDS eine solch strenge Zweckbindung eben nicht vor, sondern erlaubt die Verwertung “bei allen mittels Telekommunikation begangenen Straftaten” - daß dabei insbesondere Urheberrechtsverletzungen getroffen werde, liegt auf der Hand, aber auch der Anruf beim Steuerberater mit dem Auftrag, ein privates Essen als Geschäftsessen zu verbuchen, fiele darunter.
> 
> Zu den Urheberrechtsverletzungen bleibt zu sagen, daß vermutlich ca. 80% aller Internet-User schonmal einen Song oder dergleichen heruntergeladen haben, was also bedeutet, daß der Gesetzesentwurf geeignet ist, das Verhalten vieler Millionen Bundesbürger ad hoc zu kriminalisieren.
> ...


wem jetzt noch kein Licht  aufgeht, was beabsichtigt ist, dem ist nicht zu helfen
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/87132/
Der Zug ist längst abgefahren,
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/87132/


> Dieter Wiefelspütz, innenpolitischer Sprecher der SPD-Bundestagsfraktion, ließ am gestrigen Dienstag bei einer Diskussion unter dem Aufhänger "Staat surft mit" keinen Zweifel an seinem Segen für den Bundestrojaner: "Das werden wir selbstverständlich machen, allerdings mit klarer Rechtsgrundlage",


was er unter klarer Rechtsgrundlage versteht ist jetzt sonnenklar, der Freifahrtsschein für grenzenlose/hemmungslose Überwachung.
Er offenbart dabei wie üblich die gleiche Inkompetenz,  wie alles was z.Z geblubbert wird
PS: so ganz weiß man in der SPD nicht, was man will...
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/87341


> Hessens SPD gegen heimliche Online-Durchsuchungen


----------



## Kannitverstan (26 März 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/87394


> In einem Interview mit der tageszeitung hat sich BKA-Chef (Name ohne Bedeutung) erneut für die Online-Durchsuchungen von Täter-Computern ausgesprochen. Solche Durchsuchungen seien "hochprofessionell" und keinesfalls eine "Schleppnetzfahndung".


langsam wird es so lächerlich, dass man es nicht mal mehr für eine Karnevalssitzung gebrauchen könnte.
 Würde ihn mal gerne vor einem PC sehen  


> In dem Interview, das sich stellenweise wie eine Realsatire liest, behauptet der BKA-Chef, dass sich nur mit der Online-Durchsuchung die "Schlüssel" finden lassen, mit denen sich die Online-Verstecke im World Wide Web öffnen lassen. Wie eine Online-Durchsuchung am Tätercomputer "vor der Verschlüsselung oder nach der Entschlüsselung" im Detail aussehen soll, dazu wollte sich der BKA-Chef nicht öffentlich äußern.


http://www.taz.de/pt/2007/03/26/a0119.1/text
muß dem  Journalisten schwergefallen sein,  nicht in Lachkrämpfe auszubrechen
(falls  er was von der Materie  versteht)

PS: http://zweicent.blogspot.com/2007/03/liebes-tagebuch.html


----------



## Captain Picard (26 März 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

was da in dem Interview von Stapel gelassen wird, ist eigentlich nicht mehr kommentarfähig
trotzdem der Link auf die Kommentare, ist einiges  erhellende/erheiternde dabei 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?list=1&forum_id=114594


----------



## jupp11 (26 März 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

vermutlich herrscht beim BKA noch der Wissenstand von 1997 
http://www.daufaq.de/index.php4?aktuellerubrik=Cybercrime


> Wie verbreiten geschickte Täter Viren?
> A: Es antwortet Müller / Wabnitz / Janovsky, Wirtschaftskrimininalität, 4. Auflage, 1997, Kap. 3, Rdn. 17:
> Ein geschickter Täter kann nicht nur den Rechner der jeweiligen Firma dadurch
> verseuchen, dass er den Virus auf den Rechner selbst programmiert; es genügt
> vielmehr schon, "infizierte" Disketten in den Rechner einzubringen.


----------



## Heiko (26 März 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



> vermutlich herrscht beim BKA noch der Wissenstand von 1997
> http://www.daufaq.de/index.php4?aktuellerubrik=Cybercrime


Ja, genau.

Was war noch gleich eine Diskette?


----------



## Der Jurist (26 März 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



Heiko schrieb:


> Was war noch gleich eine Diskette?


Das war der viereckige Bierdeckel, wovon man mindesten zwei brauchte.
Der linke war für das Programmbier, der rechte fürs Datenbier.


----------



## drboe (26 März 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

*Gib Trojanern keine Chance!* - Eine Initiative der Bundesregierung der Bundesrepublik Deutschland



			
				hightech-strategie.de schrieb:
			
		

> Internationaler Terrorismus, organisierte Kriminalität, politische und wirtschaftliche Konflikte: Die Herausforderungen für die Sicherheit eines modernen, komplexen Industriestaates sind vielfältig. Gerade Deutschland als Gesellschaft mit praktizierter Freizügigkeit im Informations-, Personen- und Warenverkehr und als exportorientierte Wirtschaftsnation ist ihnen in besonderem Maße ausgesetzt. Hier sind vor allem die Infrastrukturen verwundbar, zu denen längst auch Internet und Telekommunikation gehören.
> 
> Ziel der Sicherheitsforschung ist deshalb, die Freiheit der Bürger und der Gesellschaft auch durch geeignete Hochtechnologien und damit verbundene Handlungsstrategien vor Terrorismus, Sabotage, organisierter Kriminalität, den Folgen von Naturkatastrophen oder Unfällen besonderen Ausmaßes zu schützen. Dabei kommen neben der Prävention innovative Technologien vor allem für eine rasche und umfassende Krisenreaktion in Frage, um die Folgen von Anschlägen und IT-Vorfällen, aber auch Naturkatastrophen erheblich zu mindern. Hier können neue Sicherheitslösungen für Kommunikationsnetze, Industrieanlagen, Bauwerke, Versorgungs- und Logistiksysteme die Bundesrepublik robuster gegen Katastrophen und unattraktiver für Angreifer machen.
> 
> ...



Da werden Schäuble & Co wohl vor allem gegen die eigene Leute kämpfen. Naja, Konkurrenz belebt bekanntlich das Geschäft und der Ansporn die Nase vorn zu haben, dürfte jeweils vorhanden sein, 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (27 März 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/87421


> BKA-Präsident: Online-Durchsuchung klappt ohne Schadsoftware


aha, eine  völlig neue Form der Ferndiagnose. Beamen, Teleportation, Hypersprünge
 alles ganz simple Techniken dagegen...
Fürchte der Aufenthalt im Holodeck ist nicht so günstig...


----------



## Captain Picard (1 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,474988,00.html
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/87714
Die Gier ist geweckt


			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Sprecherin des Bundesinnenministeriums hat inzwischen bestätigt, dass es sich bei entsprechenden Berichten des Spiegels und der Welt nicht um einen verfrühten Aprilscherz gehandelt habe


----------



## johinos (1 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



> Die Gier ist geweckt


Kann schon bange machen. Oder kommt das sowieso, es geht vielleicht nur noch darum, wie schnell? 

Nur mal überlegen, worüber beim Volkszählungsurteil gestritten wurde, da lacht doch heute jeder Datensammler drüber. Ganz interessant, und nah an 1984 dran: 2057 - Unser Leben in der Zukunft. Und die Privatisierung schreitet voran, der Datenschutz endet an der Landesgrenze.


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



johinos schrieb:


> der Datenschutz endet an der Landesgrenze.


nicht nur der Datenschutz... Da zu den Globalisierungsgewinnern neben dem Großkapital und den Politikern auch die Kriminellen (sofern nicht in ersteren bereits enthalten) gehören, endet auch deren Verfolgung an den Landesgrenzen (wenn sie überhaupt so weit kommt). Das ist politisch gewollt und gesellschaftlich wird es nicht debattiert (und bestimmt nicht deshalb nicht, weil es gar so viele wären, die eine Yachtfinanzierung über Grand Cayman laufen haben oder ein Nummernkonto in Liechtenstein für die 100,000 Euro von der Oma)


----------



## Captain Picard (2 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/87745


> Bundesdatenschützer kritisiert Pläne für schärfere Sicherheitsgesetze
> ...
> "Die Maßnahmen müssten verhältnismäßig sein und dürften nicht zu tief in
> Bürgerrechte eingreifen. Trotz Terrorgefahr dürfe es nicht dazu kommen, "dass
> ...


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/87751


> Polizeigewerkschaft kritisiert [ wer soll das schon sein?  ] -Katalog


Aus der Aprilscherznachlese 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/87740


> Ebenfalls in der Lage, sich selbst zu übertreffen, ist offenbar der Bundesinnenminister W. B.
> Wie weit zu gehen er in der Lage ist, mag noch niemand ermessen. So hoffte mancher am gestrigen
> Sonntag, seine Begehrlichkeiten nach weiteren Datenquellen für die Bundesermittler würden sich am
> Ende doch nur als Jux herausstellen.


----------



## Captain Picard (3 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/87750
und   wieder was zum Lachen  (zugegeben gequält, wenn man liest, von was für
 Dilettanten wir regiert werden) 


> Die CDU-Fraktion im hessischen Landtag macht sich für heimliche
> Online-Durchsuchungen von privaten PCs und virtuellen Speicherplattformen
> stark, um mit "hochprofessionellen Tätern im Internetzeitalter Schritt zu halten"
> und den staatlichen Strafanspruch durchzusetzen.


----------



## jupp11 (4 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/87849


> Bundesinnenminister Wolfgang Schäuble, gegen den es momentan
> Proteste von allen Seiten wegen seiner Pläne zur Ausweitung des
> Überwachungsnetzes hagelt, hat sich vor Ostern noch viel vorgenommen. Am
> heutigen Mittwoch trifft sich der amtierende Ratsvorsitzende der
> ...


Da trifft er ja auf die richtigen Gesinnungsgenossen (Guantanamo usw... ) 
Wird er sich richtig  wohlfühlen...
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/87842


> USA reklamieren "absolutes Recht" auf persönliche Daten von Europäern bei der Einreise


----------



## Captain Picard (5 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/87894
er hat sich briefen lassen, wie man den Rechtsstaat beseitigt (als ob er das noch nötig hätte)


> Die Gesprächspartner gaben mehr oder weniger verblümt ihre Positionen wieder.
> ...
> Die Kritik von Datenschützern ist für Schäuble "naiv" und irrelevant, die
> Menschen sieht der Innenminister hinter sich:


Die Mehrzahl hat keinen blassen Schimmer, was abgeht.


> wenn nötig, das Grundgesetz zu verändern.


Warum das GG nicht gleich ganz abschaffen?  Mit solchen Petitessen sollte man sich nicht aufhalten.


----------



## jupp11 (5 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Warum das GG nicht gleich ganz abschaffen?  Mit solchen Petitessen sollte man sich nicht aufhalten.


Man muß  es dem SMS-Zeitalter anpassen oder besser noch, auf Scheckkartengröße reduzieren.
Schließlich hat sich schon mal ein Innenminister darüber beklagt, dass man nicht ständig damit unterm Arm rumlaufen könne.
Ist zwar eh nur ein schmales Bändchen und früher gerne als Schulabschlußbeigabe verschenkt,
dem Trend der Zeit entsprechend  verkleinert  man es auf ein handliches Format. Für die zwei  Paragraphen reicht das allemal: 

§1  Der Staat hat immer Recht.  
§2  Sollte er wider Erwarten nicht Recht haben,  tritt §1 in Kraft  

ist auch praktisch, oft braucht in älteren Dokumenten nur "Staat" statt  "Partei"     ausgetauscht zu werden.


----------



## Captain Picard (5 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/87916


> Der ehemalige NRW-Innenminister und Ex-Bundestagsvizepräsident Burkhard Hirsch geht in einem Gastbeitrag für die Süddeutsche Zeitung noch weiter als Zypries. Er sieht in der von Schäuble geplanten "Sicherheitsarchitektur" die Verwandlung der Bundesrepublik in einen Überwachungsstaat


dem ist kaum noch etwas  hinzuzufügen, außer 


> "Man bekämpft die Feinde des Rechtsstaats nicht mit dessen Abbau, und man verteidigt die Freiheit nicht mit deren Einschränkung."



http://www.pcwelt.de/know-how/sicherheit/76430/


> Sicherheitspolitiker planen den Einsatz eines Trojanern, der private PCs ausspähen soll. Ein entsprechendes Gesetz würde uns alle betreffen. Wehren Sie sich mit der PC-WELT gegen Spionage auf Ihrem PC.
> 
> Jeder Bürger hat garantierte Freiheitsrechte. Und jeder möchte ein Leben ohne Angst führen. Führende Politiker sagen: Wer mehr Sicherheit will, muss Opfer bringen. Wir sagen: Es stehen bereits Unmengen Informationen über jeden von uns in digitaler Form zur Verfügung. Der Bundestrojaner wäre ein weiterer Schritt in den Überwachungsstaat.


----------



## Captain Picard (5 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

langsam bekommt man das Gefühl in einer irrealen Welt zu leben:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/87939


> Heftige Kritik an Schäubles Vorstoß zu Grundgesetzänderung


Was natürlich die zweite Garnitur  auf den Plan ruft:  


> Unterstützung erhielt Schäuble hingegen aus der Unionsfraktion.
> Fraktionsvize Wolfgang Bosbach (CDU) bezeichnete in der Netzeitung den
> heimlichen Zugriff auf Computer als unerlässlich für die Verbrechensbekämpfung.
> Innenpolitiker Ralf Göbel (CDU) betonte, eine Grundgesetzänderung habe keinen
> ...


Ob die Herren  auch nur im Ansatz ahnen, was für  einen  Quark  sie da absondern?


----------



## Heiko (5 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



> langsam bekommt man das Gefühl in einer irrealen Welt zu leben:
> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/87939
> 
> Was natürlich die zweite Garnitur  auf den Plan ruft:
> ...


Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass die selber nix davon wissen.


----------



## Der Jurist (5 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Normalerweise halte ich nicht viel von so was, aber .....

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=47222


----------



## Captain Picard (8 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/87962


> Niedersachsen-Innenminister hält schärfere Überwachung für "dringend geboten"
> ..
> sagte Schünemann der Bild am Sonntag.


wo sonst läßt man solch populistischen  Quark ab. Bildleser wissen  mehr..
(ihrem IQ  angepasst)

http://www.pcwelt.de/news/recht/76524/


> Schäuble will für "Bundes-Trojaner" das Grundgesetz ändern



http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/87972


> Derweil zeigt seine eigene Behörde höchst anschaulich, wie sinnlos manche Begehrlichkeiten sind. Die unter dem leicht irreführenden Namen Vorratsdatenspeicherung bekannt gewordene Schnüffelei in den Verbindungsdaten von Telefongesprächen ist wirkungslos. Nicht einmal mit den eigenen, bestens dokumentierten Verbindungsdaten schafften es die BKA-Spezialisten, den Maulwurf in ihren Reihen zu enttarnen. Besonders auffällig an der Geschichte ist die Tatsache, dass eine Behörde, die angeblich hochprofessionelle Online-Durchsuchungsprogramme herstellen kann, nicht in der Lage ist, ihre eigenen Dateien zu kontrollieren


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/87969


> SPD uneins über Schäuble-Pläne


das übliche Politikerchaos


----------



## jupp11 (8 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.handelsblatt.com/news/Po...druecke-auch-bei-passaemtern-hinterlegen.html
wer erklärt mir diesen Satz?


			
				Der Innenminister der BRD schrieb:
			
		

> Das Unbehagen an der Moderne kann aber nicht ausschließlich zu Lasten der inneren Sicherheit gehen.


----------



## johinos (8 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/87972


> Derweil zeigt seine eigene Behörde höchst anschaulich, wie sinnlos manche Begehrlichkeiten sind. Die unter dem leicht irreführenden Namen Vorratsdatenspeicherung bekannt gewordene Schnüffelei in den Verbindungsdaten von Telefongesprächen *ist wirkungslos*. Nicht einmal mit den eigenen, bestens dokumentierten Verbindungsdaten schafften es die BKA-Spezialisten, den Maulwurf in ihren Reihen zu enttarnen. Besonders auffällig an der Geschichte ist die Tatsache, dass eine Behörde, die angeblich hochprofessionelle Online-Durchsuchungsprogramme herstellen kann, nicht in der Lage ist, ihre eigenen Dateien zu kontrollieren


Diese Art Argumentation verstehe einer: Verbindungsdatenrecherche taugt grundsätzlich nicht, weil in einem Fall der Täter nicht von seinem dienstlich zur Verfügung gestellten Telefon aus mit seiner Kontaktperson telefoniert hat...

Wäre der Täter so einfach zu ermitteln gewesen (aber man weiß ja nie, siehe die Rechercheergebnisse einiger Forenmitglieder hier), dann hätte das ärgste Bedenken hinsichtlich dessen IQ und/oder der Stellenbesetzungspraktiken beim BKA auslösen müssen.

Da fehlte etwas vom geschärften Blick für die Details.


----------



## jupp11 (8 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Woraus geht hervor, dass das BKA seine Recherche auf die Diensttelefone beschränkt hat? 


> Wäre der Täter so einfach zu ermitteln gewesen (aber man weiß ja nie, siehe die Rechercheergebnisse einiger Forenmitglieder hier), dann hätte das ärgste Bedenken hinsichtlich dessen IQ und/oder der Stellenbesetzungspraktiken beim BKA auslösen müssen.


Die ärgsten Bedenken habe ich und  können  auch nicht durch Wortklaubereien entkräftet werden.


----------



## johinos (8 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



> Woraus geht hervor, dass das BKA seine Recherche auf die Diensttelefone beschränkt hat?


Wochenschau schrieb: _Nicht einmal mit den eigenen, bestens dokumentierten Verbindungsdaten schafften es die BKA-Spezialisten, den Maulwurf in ihren Reihen zu enttarnen._


----------



## jupp11 (8 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Die Zweifel in die Fähigkeiten  und Kompetenzen des BKA werden  hauptsächlich 
durch die  obersten Dienstherren hervorgerufen.
Merkwürdig, dass auf diese Problematik kaum jemand antworten will. Haben vermutlich Angst, dass sich auf ihrem PC der sagenumwobene Bundestrojaner in der NRW-Landesedition eingenistet hat...


----------



## johinos (8 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Die Diskussion ist sehr emotionsgeladen und leider sehr stark durch Profilierungswünsche der Politiker belastet. Zwischen "nie nicht" und "es darf auch ein bisschen mehr sein" werden  sachorientierte Stimmen kaum wahrgenommen.


----------



## jupp11 (8 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Ein bißchen schwanger dürfte sehr schwer zu realisieren sein. Dem BKA ist es am wenigsten zuzutrauen.


----------



## drboe (8 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



johinos schrieb:


> Die Diskussion ist sehr emotionsgeladen und leider sehr stark durch Profilierungswünsche der Politiker belastet. Zwischen "nie nicht" und "es darf auch ein bisschen mehr sein" werden  sachorientierte Stimmen kaum wahrgenommen.


Sachorientiert? Ich zitiere:


> Die Strafverfolgungsbehörden brauchen jedoch zur Erfüllung ihrer Maßnahmen eine spezialgesetzliche Befugnis.


Wer solchen Stuss absondert, ist kein erst zu nehmender Gesprächspartner. Strafverfolgungsbehörden haben die ihnen in der Gesellschaft zugedachten Aufgaben zu erfüllen, nicht Maßnahmen. 



> An eine Befugnis zur überwachenden Online-Nachschau, zur Zielerreichung regelmäßig über einen längeren Zeitraum notwendig, sind strengere rechtliche Anforderungen zu stellen als an eine einmalige gezielte Online-Nachschau.


Ja, wirklich? Ich stelle mir das lebhaft vor: der Einbruch in die Wohnung durch staatliche Institutionen ist als läßliche Sünde einzustufen, wenn es beim einmaligen Ereignis bleibt; aber wenn das zur Regel wird, sind strengere rechtliche Anforderungen zu stellen. Bürger ein ganz kleines bischen zusammenschlagen ist OK, nur für tägliche Prügel müssen die Gesetze deutlicher formuliert werden. Straflager für alle Verdächtigen sind nicht OK, aber einen einzelnen Bürger in Guantanamo wegen der Sicherheit verschwinden lassen ist nicht so schlimm.



> Die herkömmliche Beweissicherung und Auswertung elektronischer Medien ist äußerst arbeitsintensiv und – bedingt durch einen erheblichen Bearbeitungsstau – auch nervenaufreibend. Das gilt sowohl für die Polizeibeschäftigten der Datenverarbeitungsgruppen als auch für die Tatverdächtigen, denen zum Teil – wenn auch nur vorübergehend – auch nicht verfahrensrelevante Dateien vorenthalten bleiben, die auf den Festplatten sichergestellter/beschlagnahmter PC gespeichert sind. Erscheinen da nicht gezielte Online-Durchsuchungen („PC-Screening“), die die Strafverfolgungsbehörden voraussichtlich auf Dauer gesehen entlasten und zugleich die Tatverdächtigen weniger belasten, wie ein Segen?


Das heisst: _Herkömmliche Ermittlungsarbeit und Beweissicherung ist äußerst arbeitsintensiv und – bedingt durch einen erheblichen Bearbeitungsstau – auch nervenaufreibend. Erscheinen da die Folter von Verdächtigen und Internierungslager nicht weniger belastend? Wäre es nicht ein Segen, wenn die Strafverfolgungsbehörden und Gerichte "kurzen Prozess" machen könnten und so Zeit und Geld sparen?_

Was, so frage ich mich, geht in den Köpfen von Leute vor, die, erkennbar an ihren öffentlichen Äußerungen, ganz offenbar keine Bedenken haben die Büchse der Pandora zu öffnen und dem repressiven Unrechtsstaat den Weg zu bereiten? Würde eine extreme Partei Wahlen gewinnen, sie müßte schon heute praktisch kein einziges Gesetz ändern, um Deutschland zur Diktatur zu machen. Gruselig!

M. Boettcher


----------



## johinos (9 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



drboe schrieb:


> Sachorientiert? Ich zitiere:
> 
> Wer solchen Stuss absondert, ist kein erst zu nehmender Gesprächspartner. Strafverfolgungsbehörden haben die ihnen in der Gesellschaft zugedachten Aufgaben zu erfüllen, nicht Maßnahmen.
> 
> Ja, wirklich? Ich stelle mir das lebhaft vor: der Einbruch in die Wohnung durch staatliche Institutionen ist als läßliche Sünde einzustufen, wenn es beim einmaligen Ereignis bleibt; aber wenn das zur Regel wird, sind strengere rechtliche Anforderungen zu stellen. Bürger ein ganz kleines bischen zusammenschlagen ist OK, nur für tägliche Prügel müssen die Gesetze deutlicher formuliert werden. Straflager für alle Verdächtigen sind nicht OK, aber einen einzelnen Bürger in Guantanamo wegen der Sicherheit verschwinden lassen ist nicht so schlimm.


Das ungefähr meinte ich mit emotionsgeladen. Es wird herausgepickt und unzulässig sachverhaltserweitert ausgelegt. Mit dieser Art Argumentation kann ich den Autokäufer als potentiellen Mörder verunglimpfen - er könnte der nächste Verursacher eines tödlichen Verkehrsunfalls sein. 

Also die Strafprozessordnung abschaffen, denn sie ist die Büchse der Pandora für Wohnungseinbrüche: Jede richterlich angeordnete Wohnungsdurchsuchung ist ein "Einbruch in die Wohnung" - ist schon mal ein Richter deswegen wegen Anstiftung verurteilt oder wenigstens als Sünder geoutet worden?

Die einmalige "Online-Durchsuchung" ist ein "weniger" zu dem "Einbruch in die Wohnung" - wenn sie nicht möglich ist, muss halt in die Wohnung eingebrochen werden, auf Anordnung des Richters. Das wird derjenige, dessen PC dann unnötigerweise vielleicht für mehrere Wochen weg ist, und dessen Nachbarn dann endlich wieder mal was zum Tuscheln haben, sicherlich etwas differenzierter sehen.

Zu "Maßnahmen" zählen laut Wikipedia auch: _Tätigkeiten, die zweckmäßig und zielgerichtet auf die Erfüllung bestimmter individueller und gesellschaftlicher Verpflichtungen ausgerichtet sind, werden unter dem Begriff Arbeit zusammengefasst._ Schade, wenn auf Argumente mit "Wer solchen Stuss absondert, ist kein erst zu nehmender Gesprächspartner" reagiert wird. Aber ok, wir sind ja in der Plauderecke.


----------



## Captain Picard (9 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



johinos schrieb:


> Die einmalige "Online-Durchsuchung" ist ein "weniger" zu dem "Einbruch in die Wohnung" - wenn sie nicht möglich ist, muss halt in die Wohnung eingebrochen werden, auf Anordnung des Richters. Das wird derjenige, dessen PC dann unnötigerweise vielleicht für mehrere Wochen weg ist, und dessen Nachbarn dann endlich wieder mal was zum Tuscheln haben, sicherlich etwas differenzierter sehen.


Sorry, aber das ist schlichter Unfug. Einen "einmaligen" Einbruch in einen PC gibt es nicht, es sein denn, man glaubt an die Wundermärchen des Innenministers. Der PC  wäre  und bliebe  kompromittiert und zwar ohne  Wissen des Besitzers und  zwar so lange bis er von Grund gesäubert wäre  u.U sogar durch Neuinstallation. Das Gewäsch der Nachbarn als Befürwortungsargument für solche Eingriffe zu nehmen, ist selbst in der Plauderecke einer solchen  Diskussion inadäquat.

PS: Das Thema ist eigentlich nicht der Plauderecke angemessen, dazu ist es viel zu ernst.
Es paßt nur in diesem Forum sonst nirgendwohin, ein Anlass zum Schmunzeln ist es garantiert nicht
eher ein Trauerspiel.


----------



## johinos (9 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Nun, es gab den  selbstlöschenden Autodialer. Es gibt die Kontakte zu entsprechend fähigen Programmierern. Der Bundestrojaner mit mission-impossible-Effekt dürfte doch wohl kein echtes Problem darstellen. Und wenn doch - okay, kurze Einladung, mit dem PC zur Dienststelle zu kommen, damit der PC wieder gesäubert wird. Da müsste er/sie ansonsten eh' hin, um ihn wieder abzuholen. 

Und wer eine Wohnungsdurchsuchung wegen Tauschbörsennutzung erlebt hat, hätte für den Bundestrojaner vielleicht vorher gespendet, um den Hausbesuch zu vermeiden. Der  alltägliche Wahnsinn, damit Abmahnungsrechnungen zur Kontogutschrift führen.


----------



## Captain Picard (9 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

no comment


----------



## johinos (9 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Kurze PN mit näherer Info wegen befürchtetem Missverständnis (zu dem inzwischen editierten Text) würde dankbar angenommen - das Thema ist wirklich zu ernst, und die Überzeugung des anderen zu akzeptieren ist einfacher, wenn der richtig verstanden wurde.


----------



## drboe (9 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



johinos schrieb:


> Schade, wenn auf Argumente mit "Wer solchen Stuss absondert, ist kein erst zu nehmender Gesprächspartner" reagiert wird. Aber ok, wir sind ja in der Plauderecke.


Hoppala! Es ging um den Satz: _Die Strafverfolgungsbehörden brauchen jedoch zur Erfüllung ihrer Maßnahmen eine spezialgesetzliche Befugnis._ Der Satz wäre übrigens kein Stück gelungener, würde man das Wort _Maßnahmen_ durch _Tätigkeiten_ ersetzen, wie zweckmäßig und zielgerichtet diese auch immer sein mögen. Ich bleibe dabei, dass die Strafverfolgungsbehörden _zur Erfüllung von *Aufgaben*_ tätig sind und im Zuge dessen zielgerichtet erlaubte und angemessene _Maßnahmen_ planen, ergreifen, diese später ggf. rechtfertigen usw. Ganz nebenbei störe ich mich an der Formulierung _spezialgesetzliche Befugnis_. Das ist m. E. ein aufgeblähtes Nichts; der Versuch, einen Anschein von Fachkenntnis mit Schlagworten zu erzeugen. Die sind m. E. ziemlich dämlich, was u. U. dem Zwang zu kurzen Formulierungen in der Bewerbung geschuldet ist. 
Es geht in der Diskussion um die Notwendigkeit, Konsequenzen und Konformität zur Verfassung für eine gesetzliche Regelung, die die Voraussetzung für den künftigen Einsatz bestimmter Werkzeuge bei der Erfüllung der ebenfalls gesetzlich zugewiesenen Aufgaben schaffen soll oder die Befugniss für etwas ändern, erweitern usw. 
In diesem Zusammenhang will jemand Geld für einen Text bzw. Diskussionsbeitrag, den er u. a. mit dem oben zitierten Satz bewirbt. Wenn ich dem Erwerb des Textes näher treten will, so bewerte ich naturgemäß diese Werbung. Und ich stelle u.a. den Anspruch, dass die sinnvoll formuliert ist und das Interesse weckt mehr vom Autor zu lesen. Dass dieser Anspruch erfüllt wird, kann ich nun nicht feststellen; im Gegenteil. Formulierungen sind bei einigen Autoren einfach Glücksache. Was an dieser Bewertung emotionsgeladen sein soll, verschließt sich mir nun völlig. Es ist meine persönliche Wertung, das Ergebnis einer Analyse der Werbung, die ich ohne Details wiedergegeben habe. Ich stelle jedem anheim zu einer anderen Wertung zu kommen und den Text dann z. B. zu erwerben. Aus meiner Sicht wäre das Geldverschwendung. Ebenso, wie ich auch den Erwerb der BLÖD-Zeitung als Geldverschwendung betrachte. Millionen Mitbürger sehen das täglich offenbar anders. Das die nun rational handeln, ich aber emotional, .... Nee!

M. Boettcher


----------



## Wembley (9 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Es fängt ja schon beim Technischen an: Welche Methode möchte man überhaupt verwenden, um vollen Zugriff zu einem Computer zu bekommen?
Da wird viel geschrieben, aber man muss einmal auf einem Computer Fuss fassen können. Ist nicht so einfach und vor allem, benötigt man wohl den *vollen* Zugriff auf ein System, um ordentliche Beweise heranschaffen zu können. Und dies oft über einen längeren Zeitraum. Nicht zu vergessen, dass viele PCs nicht permanent online sind. Wer liegt denn dann auf der Lauer?

Warum ist denn jetzt so lange ein Computer weg? Weil das aus dem Haus Tragen des Geräts und das Verstauen im Auto, das Fahren zur Dienststelle  soviel Zeit benötigen? Wohl kaum. Es wird andere Gründe geben, die aber durch die Online-Durchsuchung nicht wegfallen.

Wie unterscheidet man überhaupt "gutes" und "böses" Eindringen am Computer?
Sicherheitsspezialisten wie die von F-Secure und Kaspersky, haben ja kürzlich klar zu verstehen gegeben, dass so Sicherheitsarchitekturen zur Farce werden. Offene Lücken bleiben nicht geheim und werden dann mit Wonne von Internet-Gauern genützt. Was sagen dann diverse Firmen dazu, die z.T. sehr geheimes Material auf ihren PCs haben? 
Wie stellt man fest, dass man überhaupt den richtigen Computer erwischt? Wenn man bedenkt, dass doch heutzutage mehrere User über einen Anschluss surfen. Ist da gleich die ganze Familie unter Generalverdacht? Sippenhaftung wurde meines Wissens nach vor 62 Jahren abgeschafft. Wie sieht es mit dem Besucher aus, der kurz sein Notebook anschließt und über diese Verbindung surft und somit die Ehre genießen darf, auch durchsucht zu werden, obwohl nix gegen ihn vorliegt?

Nein, ich denke es ist besser, die Polizisten holen das Zeug selbst ab. Natürlich mit einem Wisch vom Gericht. Man sollte außerdem nicht die Nachbarn ins Spiel bringen, wenn es darum geht, dass die Musikindustrie völlig unverhältnismäßig agiert.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## johinos (9 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



drboe schrieb:


> In diesem Zusammenhang will jemand Geld für einen Text bzw. Diskussionsbeitrag, den er u. a. mit dem oben zitierten Satz bewirbt.


Nein, das ist nicht Zweck des Textes. Der Text ist Vorwort zu einem Artikel in der Fachzeitschrift, die abonniert werden kann. Wer ohne Abonnent zu sein den vollständigen Text lesen will, kann ihn, Internet macht's möglich, online erwerben. Das ist ein Service des Verlages, wie er beispielsweise auch von der Stiftung Warentest angeboten wird. Soweit ich weiß, verdient der Autor an den downloads nichts.


----------



## johinos (9 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

@Wembley: Volle Zustimmung. Ich bin kein Techniker und nehme die verschiedenen Überzeugungen in dieser Hinsicht einfach nur zur Kenntnis. Entweder geht's, dann muss der Gesetzgeber klären, was erlaubt ist und was nicht. Wenn's nicht geht: War schön, geplaudert zu haben.


----------



## drboe (9 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



johinos schrieb:


> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohne Dir zu nahe treten zu wollen: Du bestätigst, dass man für den Diskussionsbeitrag zahlen soll, offline oder online. Mir ist der aus den genannten Gründen keinen Cent wert. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## johinos (9 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

'tschuldigung, sollte ja nur kleiner Hinweis darauf sein, dass es auch weniger emotionale und möglicherweise konstruktive Vorschläge gibt. Ohne Absolutheitsanspruch.


----------



## drboe (9 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



johinos schrieb:


> Wenn's nicht geht: War schön, geplaudert zu haben.


1. Du nimmst einmal an, dass das geplante Systeme funktioniert.
2. Damit das aber immer bzw. zuverlässig geht, muss das System so genial sein, dass Entdeckung und Abwehr praktisch nicht möglich ist.
3. Ist #2 erfüllt, so trifft dies auf Systeme der Regierung, Behörden einschließlich BKA und anderer Dienste auch zu. Andernfalls wäre die Sicherung ja doch möglich, dann ist aber #2 nicht erfüllt.

Über die Konsequenzen kann man - ganz abseits der Technik - ja einmal nachdenken. Ich behaupte, dass sicher erhebliche Anstrengungen unternommen werden/würden, dass es eben nicht gelingt in fremde PC einzudringen. Und dazu rät ja auch u. a. das BSI. Lügen die, dass man seine Systeme schützen kann?

Nun können Bundesinnenminister, der BKA-Präsident, die Herren Wiefelspütz, Bosbach und andere ja gern vom totalen Überwachungsstaat träumen. Bisher hat aber niemand glaubwürdig zu beschreiben vermocht, wie das Ganze überhaupt funktionieren soll. Aber selbst wenn es, was ich bestreite, gelingen würde, so muss man sich einmal überlegen, mit welchem lächerlich geringen Aufwand sich die angeblichen Targets (z. B. Terroristen) solcher Überwachungs- und Ausschnüffelungswerkzeuge erwehren könnten. Ich skizziere einmal ein paar davon:

1. User-Mode ohne Berechtigung SW zu installieren. Betrieb des PC hinter einem Router.

2. Einwahl über ISP im (Nicht-EU)Ausland. Angeblich bei den deutschen ISP installierte bzw. zu installierende Geräte, die Downloads on-the-fly mit dem Bundestrojaner infizieren, werden so zuverlässig umgangen.

3. VPN zu einem im (Nicht-EU)Ausland plazierten Server; Software-Bezug (Update) nur durch den VPN-Tunnel aus der gesicherten Quelle.

4. Diskless-Betrieb. Man bootet eine spezielle Live-CD/DVD (wie Knoppix) in einem PC ohne Festplatte, und baue wie unter #3 ein VPN zu einem Server im (Nicht-EU)Ausland auf, wo auch alle persönlichen Daten liegen. Eine SW-Installation ist gar nicht drin, man ist nicht Admin des PC, und die Installation wäre, selbst wenn sie doch möglich wäre, flüchtig und mit dem Ausschalten des PC bereits beseitigt. 

Ein Monitoring des Netzwerktraffics würde zudem die Ziele von Paketen deutlich machen, mit denen man keine Verbindung aufgebaut hat. Eine systematische Analyse würde daher den sogn. Bundestrojaner sicher entlarven. Spätestens dann würden Methoden zur Abwehr entwickelt. Überlegungen, Security Anbieter würden den "Bundestrojaner" gewähren lassen, sind ziemlich abwegig. Deren Geschäftsmodel wäre sofort erledigt, würde so etwas bekannt. Und es würde bekannt werden. Zumal es sicher auch Entwickler gibt, die gerade wegen solcher Befürchtungen freie Software zur Abwehr entwickeln würden.

M. Boettcher


----------



## johinos (9 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Wie geschrieben, die technische Seite lasse ich mal außen vor. Da müsste ich spekulieren. Zu den Abwehrmaßnahmen: Wenn alle sich so wie beschrieben verhalten würden, bekäme kein einziger Raubkopierer eine Abmahnung. 

Das Thema hier ist ja "nur" die Frage des "Wieviel". Die Frage "Ob und Wie" gehört ja dahin.


----------



## Der Jurist (9 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



drboe schrieb:


> 1. Du nimmst einmal an, dass das geplante Systeme funktioniert.
> 2. Damit das aber immer bzw. zuverlässig geht, muss das System so genial sein, dass Entdeckung und Abwehr praktisch nicht möglich ist.
> 3. Ist #2 erfüllt, so trifft dies auf Systeme der Regierung, Behörden einschließlich BKA und anderer Dienste auch zu. Andernfalls wäre die Sicherung ja doch möglich, dann ist aber #2 nicht erfüllt.
> ...
> M. Boettcher


Wenn dies gelingt, dann sind die Daten in einem Strafverfahren nicht mehr verwertbar. 
vgl. h**p://blog.koehntopp.de/archives/1600-Der-Bundestrojaner-durchdekliniert.html

Als Strafverteidiger würde ich mich freuen, denn dann ist der Computer nicht mehr der Computer meines Mandanten, sondern von einem unbekannten Dritten.
Schließlich ist ja möglich unerkannt zuzugreifen. Beweis: amtliche Auskunft BKA.
Wenn das BKA das kann, kann das auch noch ein anderer. Wer ist mir egal. Jedenfalls können die Daten auf dem Rechner meinem Mandanten nicht mehr zweifelsfrei zu geordnet werden. Zweifel reichen. In dubio pro reo.
So das war die strafrechtliche Abteilung, hier trat die Polizei als Strafverfolger auf, als Hilfsorgan der Staatsanwaltschaft.

Jetzt kommt die polizeirechtliche Seite dran, also die Gefahrenabwehr. Gefahrenabwehr greift dann, wenn ein Gesetzesverstoss droht, aber noch nicht erfolgt ist. 

Beispiel: Irgend einer beginnt Chemikalien zu kaufen, weil er ein explosives Gemisch herstellen will. Auch wenn er noch nicht alles beisammen hat, kann die Polizei schon einschreiten. Selbst dann, wenn noch kein Gesetzesverstoss vorliegt, weil die bisher erworbenen Chemikalien ohne Restriktionen zu erwerben sind.

Hier auf dem Feld der Gefahrenabwehr ergreift die Polizei "Maßnahmen". Das Politikergerede scheint sich auf diesen Bereich zu beziehen, weil das Wort "Maßnahmen" in den schwiemeligen Ausführungen häufig vorkommt.

Voraussetzung dafür, dass die Polizei "Maßnahmen" gegen eine Person richten darf, ist dass die Person Störer ist. Störer sind Menschen, die durch ihr Handeln oder durch ihre Verantwortung für einen Zustand einen  Gesetzesverstoss bewirken können. 

Beispiel: Der Handlungstörer will Altöl auf einer Wiese abkippen, als etwas tun. 
Wenn das Altöl schon auf der Wiese ausgekippt ist und der Täter nicht mehr feststellbar ist, dann ist der Eigentümer der Wiese als Zustandsstörer verantwortlich und Adressat der Maßnahmen zum Gewässerschutz.

Also auch hier geht es um die eindeutige Zuordnung der Verantwortlichkeit.

Wenn nun mit Hilfe eines Trojaners in einen Computer eingebrochen wurde, dann ist diese Zuordnung nicht mehr möglich. Ein Dritter war am Werk. Er könnte der Handlungsstörer sein. Den Eigentümer des Rechners als Zustandsstörer in Anspruch zu nehmen ist abwegig. Im Gegensatz zum Beispiel vom Altöl auf der Wiese, können Bombenbaupläne auf einem Rechner keinen weiteren Schaden anrichten. Die Bombe fügt sich nicht von alleine zusammen. Das Altöl dringt aber in den Untergrund zum Grundwasser.

Maßnahmen könnten also nur gegen den Handlungsstörer gerichtet werden, wenn sicher ist, dass er die Pläne auf dem Rechner abgelegt hat und die Bombe auch bauen will.

Da schon der Zustandsstörer nicht Adressat von Maßnahmen sein kann, kommt auch die Inanspruchnahme eines Nichtstörers nicht in Betracht.

Ein Nichtstörer kann nur Adressat von Maßnahmen sein, wenn Maßnahmen gegen Störer nichts bringen und die Gefahr anderweitig nicht abzuwehren ist.

Im Altöl-Fall, zweite Alternative (Störer ist weg.) und der Eigentümer der Wiese nun verantwortlich. Dieser kann aber wegen Feiertag das Öl nicht beseitigen lassen, deshalb geht die Feuerwehr zum örtlichen Bauunternehmer und beschlagtnahmt des Bagger, mit dem das ölverseuchte Erdreich ausgebaggert und dann sicher gelagert wird.

*Fazit: Bundestrojaner zerstört auf der Strafrechtseite genau den Beweis, den er erbringen sollte.
An der polizeirechtlichen Front zerstört er die Verantwortlichkeit des Störers, weil nach dem Einsatz des Bundestrojaners, die Verantwortlichkeit nicht mehr nachzuweisen ist.*

Kann das im Bundesministerium des Innern jemand dem Minister erklären oder werden solche Hinweise bereits nicht mehr zur Kenntnis genommen?


----------



## Captain Picard (9 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Dank an  drboe und Der Jurist für ihre außerordentlich informativen  und  aufrüttelnden Beiträge.
Wer  danach immer  noch nicht begriffen hat, was für eine  fundamentale Gefahr für den Rechtsstaat heraufbeschworen wird, (selbst wenn die geforderten   Methoden  völlig abstrus und kontraproduktiv 
sind ) dem sei dies aus berufenem Munde auf den Weg gegeben: 
http://www.anwaltverein.de/03/02/2007/17-07.html


> „Wenn die Pläne so umgesetzt werden, wird Deutschland zu einem Präventions- und Sicherheitsstaat und verabschiedet sich als Freiheits- und Rechtsstaat,“ so Rechtsanwalt H. K. , Präsident des Deutschen Anwaltverein. Die Vorgaben des Bundesverfassungsgerichts und des Grundgesetzes werden damit missachtet. Völlig übersehen werde dabei, dass die Grundrechte unserer Verfassung Abwehrrechte gegenüber dem Staat bedeuten.


----------



## drboe (10 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



johinos schrieb:


> Zu den Abwehrmaßnahmen: Wenn alle sich so wie beschrieben verhalten würden, bekäme kein einziger Raubkopierer eine Abmahnung.


Nein, das sind zwei Paar Schuh. Der sogn. Raubkopierer nimmt mit seinem PC wissentlich mit ihm unbekannten Dritten Kontakt auf (ich vermute, Du meinst den Betrieb von bzw. die Teilnahme an P2P-Netzen). Diese Dritten erhalten seine IP-Adresse. D. h., wenn sich die Rechteinhaber unter die P2P-Nutzer mischen, so erhalten sie die Chance der Verfolgung der Rechtsverstösse frei Haus geliefert. Daran ändert sich auch nichts, wenn der sogn. Raubkopierer z. B. eine Knoppix-CD/DVD bootet und dann sein P2P-Programm startet. Eine Schnüffel-Komponente auf dem PC des sogn. Raubkopierers ist ja gar nicht erforderlich.

Mir ging es darum zu zeigen, dass die angeblichen Targets der Beschnüffelung, also z. B. organisiertes Verbrechen und Terroristen, mit einem lächerlich geringen Aufwand verhindern können, dass der sogn. Bundestrojaner bei ihnen überhaupt installiert werden kann. Ich muss mich nicht einmal mit dem Problem herumschlagen, wie man überhaupt gezielt einen User-PC infizieren will (was m. E. schwer bis unmöglich ist). Und ein gezielter Angriff ist notwendig, wenn man vermeiden will, dass diese Software schnell entdeckt wird. Und sie würde schnell entdeckt (und damit wertlos), wenn man sie massenhaft verbreiten würde. Es gibt Leute, die z. B. in Telepolis skizzieren, wie ein solcher Angriff über Installationen bei den ISP laufen könnte. Ich bezweifle zwar, dass das Szenario überhaupt funktioniert, kann aber auch hier eine billige und einfache Methode anbieten dies zu unterlaufen: man wählt sich über ISP im (Nicht-EU-)Ausland in das Web ein. Natürlich kann man bei einem bekannten Verdächtigen das Telefon überwachen und damit auch den Datenverkehr mitschneiden. Das geht heute schon und erfordert nicht einmal eine Gesetzesänderung. Wenn der Angegriffene aber eine VPN-Verbindung zu einem Server im (Nicht-EU-)Ausland aufbaut, nützt auch das nichts. Und wenn er schließlich einen Diskless-PC mit Live-CD/DVD benutzt, so ist auch die letzte, ggf. denkbare Chance des Einsatzes eines sogn. Bundestrojaners beseitigt. Es bliebe daher nur der Hardware-gestützte Angriff mit vorherigem "Besuch" in der Wohnung des Verdächtigen. Nun wollen uns Bundesinnenminister, BKA-Präsident und andere "Sicherheitspolitiker" aber weismachen, es ginge um Fälle, bei denen diese Form der Überwachung scheitert. Und ebenso, es ginge darum diejenigen zu fassen, die Ihren Datenverkehr verschlüsseln und die relevanten Daten nicht auf ihrem eigenen PC speichern. Dass gerade solche Leute, so sie wirklich etwas gegen die Republik planen, auf einen Diskless-PC mit Live-CD/DVD ausweichen werden, ist wohl naheliegend. Spätestens seit dem öffentlich über solche Angriffsformen gesprochen wird , dürften solche Abwehrüberlegungen angestellt werden. Ich, wäre ich Agentenführer einer Terrrorganisation, würde das tun. Warum nun sollten die, die das ggf. tatsächlich sind, dümmer sein als ich?

M. Boettcher


----------



## drboe (10 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> *Fazit: Bundestrojaner zerstört auf der Strafrechtseite  genau den Beweis, den er erbringen sollte.*


Deine Ausführungen bedeuten wohl, dass mit der Einführung des sogn. Bundestrojaners, und mehr noch durch die Änderung der Gesetze, wesentliche Teile des Rechtsstaates und der Prinzipien der Strafermittlung, Beweiswürdigung usw. geopfert würden. Über diese Brücke werden die Richter am BVerfG ziemlich sicher nicht gehen. So doch, wäre es mehr als ein Zeichen für den endgültigen Verfall des demokratischen Rechtsstaates in Deutschland. 

Minister Schäuble ist promovierter Jurist und damit zweifelsohne fähig zu erkennen, was er da eigentlich fordert. Es versteht sich, dass jemand, der ungeachtet der Kenntnis der Verfassungswidrigkeit seines Tuns von diesem Vorhaben nicht ablässt, völlig ungeeignet ist ein Amt in diesem Staat zu übernehmen, als Beamter tätig zu sein etc. Herr Wiefelspütz, der dem Koalitionspartner zur Seite springt und für sich allein m. E. schon ein guter Grund ist die SPD nicht zu wählen, ist bzw. war Richter. Auch bei ihm muss man unterstellen, dass ihm die Konsequenzen dessen, was er so lebhaft fordert, bekannt sind. Zwei Parteien. zwei (Wort-)führende Mitglieder, zwei gute Gründe sich politisch von diesen fernzuhalten. Dumm für dies Land und uns Wähler, dass wählbare Alternativen kaum in Sicht sind. In NRW wurde das erste Gesetz zur Online-Überwachung von einem FDP-Minister vertreten und durchgepaukt, Bündnis90/Die Gurken gerieren sich als Ersatz-FDP und machen schon von daher so gut wie Alles mit. Bliebe die Linkspartei mit dem PDS-Anteil. Das sind unsere Hoffnungsträger? 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Der Jurist (10 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

@ drboe

Zum Bundestrojaner: Nach derzeitiger Rechtslage zerstört der Einsatz eines Bundestrojaners das Beweismittel, das er ausforscht. Soweit richtig.
Würde die Rechtslage so angepasst, dass es diese nicht geschähe, dann wäre die Bundesrepublik Deutschland - so meine Sicht - kein schützenswerter Staat mehr. Bananenrepublik wäre noch der mildeste Ausdruck. Was haben die Bürger der DDR ein Glück gehabt, dass die Rechner aus Sömmerda noch nicht soweit waren.

Zu den Politikern: Lies  Dein Tucholsky Zitat laut vor. Das Problem ist, die wissen, dass sie nur an der Regierung sind. Sie wollen das ändern.


----------



## Captain Picard (10 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Immerhin regt sich immer mehr Widerstand , auch wenn man den vollen Umfang des 
(gewollten)  Irrsinns wohl noch lange nicht erkannt hat. 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/88033


> Berliner Senat hält gründliche Prüfung von Online-Durchsuchungen für nötig
> ...
> "Überdies bestehen auch im Hinblick auf die technische Umsetzung derartiger Maßnahmen eine Reihe offener Fragen."


Einfach mal  googeln,  das würde bestimmt  bei der Beantwortung helfen...


----------



## drboe (10 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Zu den Politikern: Lies  Dein Tucholsky Zitat laut vor. Das Problem ist, die wissen, dass sie nur an der Regierung sind. Sie wollen das ändern.


Exakt das ist mein Eindruck. Ich nenne das verfassungsfeindlich. Wobei die Feinde der freiheitlichen und demokratischen Ordnung dieses Staates von innen kommen, höchste Beamtenpositionen und Regierungsämter innehaben und einen leisen, sukzessiven Umsturz vorantreiben.

M. Boettcher


----------



## A John (10 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Interessanter Artikel bei Telepolis. Schäubles Symptome.
Der Verdacht, dass der Mann die Folgen des auf ihn verübten Attentats nicht verwunden hat, hat sich mir auch schon aufgedrängt.


----------



## A John (10 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



drboe schrieb:


> Exakt das ist mein Eindruck. Ich nenne das verfassungsfeindlich. Wobei die Feinde der freiheitlichen und demokratischen Ordnung dieses Staates von innen kommen, höchste Beamtenpositionen und Regierungsämter innehaben und einen leisen, sukzessiven Umsturz vorantreiben.


Es ist IMO mehr als ein Eindruck. Es ist offensichtlich.
Was da läuft, ist nichts anderes als der Versuch, ein Bundesermächtigungsgesetz in Raten zu erlassen.
Man hat aus der Vergangenheit gelernt....


----------



## Captain Picard (10 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



drboe schrieb:


> Wobei die Feinde der freiheitlichen und demokratischen Ordnung dieses Staates von innen kommen, höchste Beamtenpositionen und Regierungsämter innehaben und einen leisen, sukzessiven Umsturz vorantreiben.


Sozusagen ein Präventivabbau der Bügerrechte  inclusive  sogenannter  Minirechtsbrucherlaubnis.


----------



## Captain Picard (11 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/88082


> Ein Gesetzgeber, der den grundrechtlichen Schutz aber nur als Hindernis für seine Strafverfolgungsbehörden begreife, "hat den freiheitlichen Gewinn und die rechtspolitische Bedeutung solcher Schutzrechte aus den Augen verloren".


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/88106


> Entwicklungsprojekt zu Online-Durchsuchungen in vollem Gange


Steuergelder für eindeutig kriminelle Ziele, wo sind  wir eigentlich 


> Die Schaffung von Sicherheitslücken werde bei möglicherweise bald legalen Online-Durchsuchungen privater Festplatten und Speicherplattformen im Netz nicht angestrebt, versichert das Innenministerium.


Die Quadratur des Kreises...
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?list=1&forum_id=115306
die Kommentare sind köstlich u.A :
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=12557099&forum_id=115306


> Re: Blinde diskutieren über den Sonnenschein
> 
> Das sind doch ales IT Profis in Berlin, die sind raffiniert, die
> digitalisieren einfach ein Holzpferd mit ein paar BKA'lern drin und
> ...



dieser Kommentar  sollte zum Nachdenken anregen:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=12557451&forum_id=115306


> Das Problem ist doch, dass der Staat seinen eigenen Bürgern nicht
> (mehr) vertraut und nun versucht, wie die Stasi in der DDR, die Macht
> des Staates durch jegliche Unterdrückung der Bürger zu sichern. Es
> geht nicht um Deutschland als freiheitlich demokratischen Staat,
> ...



passend dazu die "Machtschattengewächse "
http://www1.spiegel.de/active/spquiz/fcgi/spquiz.fcgi?name=politikerquiz


----------



## Captain Picard (12 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Der Überwachungsstaat schreitet zügig voran
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/88126


> Die biometrischen Merkmale sollten nur der Identifizierung des Passinhabers dienen und könnten gar nicht zu Fahndungszwecken benutzt werden, hieß es. Die digitalisierten Passbilder werden laut taz aber schon heute bei der Passbehörde gespeichert. Die Kommunen verwenden demnach in der Regel das JPG-Format.



http://www.heise.de/ct/hintergrund/meldung/65898


> Eine hohe Rückweisungsquote in den am Frankfurter Flughafen durchgeführten Testläufen lässt befürchten, dass der Pass zunächst die Abfertigung verzögert, anstatt sie zu vereinfachen. Im Gutachten zu diesem Problem hat das Bundesamt für Sicherheit (BSI) die Hoffnung geäußert, dass sich die Ausweisinhaber im Alltag an die Biometrie gewöhnen und mit der zunehmenden Nutzung biometrischer Systeme *lernen, sich vor den Prüfgeräten richtig zu verhalten.*


hab acht , Männchen bauen oder wie oder was?


----------



## Avor (12 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



> hab acht , Männchen bauen oder wie oder was?


"

Ich habe hocherhobenen Kopfes und mit untertänigst-starrem  Blick die Hand auf die Brust gelegt, als das Foto gemacht wurde und frohen Mutes auch den Finger dort hineingesteckt wo die Dame es haben wollte. Danach ging alles wie am Schnürchen. 

So geschehen beim letzten USA-Besuch. Bei einer vollen Jumboladung dauerte es nur etwas länger. 

Gruß Avor


----------



## A John (12 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



Avor schrieb:


> und frohen Mutes auch den Finger dort hineingesteckt wo die Dame es haben wollte. Danach ging alles wie am Schnürchen.
> 
> So geschehen beim letzten USA-Besuch.


Glaub ich nicht! Dafür kriegst Du in den USA locker 5-20 Jahre!


----------



## Captain Picard (12 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



A John schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht! Dafür kriegst Du in den USA locker 5-20 Jahre!


Woran du wieder denkst...


----------



## Avor (14 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Hallo, 

um das Thema „Biometrische Erfassung“ wieder in ernsthafte Bahnen zu lenken, habe ich mir über den Sinn und Zweck so einige Gedanken gemacht.

Da mein biometrisches Konterfei nebst Fingerabdruck nach der vorjährigen USA-Reise - wie bereits geschildert - gespeichert und  weltumspannend abrufbar ist, fühle ich mich nunmehr  in der Lage, Erfahrungen  zu sammeln , wie sich mein Leben dank - oder wegen dieser  neuartigen Registrierung verändert hat oder in fernerer Zukunft verändern wird. Ich werde regelmäßíg hier an dieser Stelle berichten. 

Eines aber vorneweg: Noch verspüre ich keine Auswirkungen. Der Grund mag sein, daß mein persönlicher biometrische Abguss noch nicht vollständig ist, da meine mehr oder weniger dunkle  Vergangenheit nebst Vorstrafenregister zum damaligen Zeitpunkt in den USA noch  nicht bekannt waren. Das wird sich aber bald ändern, wenn ich auch hier in der Heimat nur noch biometrisch existiere. Dann dürften Probleme bei künftigen Grenzkontrollen wohl nicht zu vermeiden sein. 

Was geschieht, wenn  der Computer meines  Einwohnermeldeamtes gerade streikt?  Komme ich dann mit dem Vermerk  „nicht identifizierbar“ erst  mal in Quarantäne?  Wie reagiert der Grenzbeamte, wenn er ließt daß ich als Kind immer Äpfel geklaut habe und als Erwachsener  notgedrungen aus dem Hotel gelegentlich eine Rolle Klopapier mitgehen ließ?  Was ist,  wenn einmal die gesamte Weltbevölkerung biometrisch erfasst ist, gibt es überhaupt ein so leistungsfähiges Netzt das in Sekundenschnelle die fragliche  Person fehlerfrei mit ihrem  gesamten Vorleben, allen Gesetzesübertretungen nebst anderen Gebrechen und akuten Infektionen identifizieren kann? Ein Profil zu erstellen mit allen Parametern um vorauszusehen, ob der Betreffende irgendwelche krummen Dinge im Gastland planen könnte? Ob es dann schneller geht als bei der bisherigen manuellen  "Geichtskontrolle"?

Viele Fragen hätte ich noch zu diesem Thema, denn so ganz wohl ist mir nicht, selbst wenn ich eine blütenweiße Weste hätte.  Die Computer und das ganze EDV-Netz mag ja reibungslos und fehlerfrei funktionieren, mehr Angst habe ich allerdings vor den Menschen, die es bedienen und besonders vor denen, die damit Mißbrauch treiben könnten. Aber die Erfinder werden schon wissen, was in solchen Fällen zu tun ist. Sie mögen meine dummen Fragen verzeihen. Es waren auch nur ein paar flüchtige Gedanken. 

Vielleicht gibt es eine praktikable Notlösung:  Immer ein aktuelles, notarisch beglaubigtes Foto mitnehmen.  In meinem Falle ist es ein  Autogrammfoto, handsigniert mit Widmung von Avor. Das hielt ich auch der Dame bei der Passkontrolle unter die Nase  um ihr die Arbeit zu erleichtern und das Knipsen zu ersparen.  Aber sie fand es überhaupt nicht lustig. (Wahrscheinlich hatte sie noch kein Internet). 


Ein schönes Wochenende 

wünscht Avor


----------



## Captain Picard (14 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

mal zurück zum eigentlichen Thema 


Der Jurist schrieb:


> *Fazit: Bundestrojaner zerstört auf der Strafrechtseite genau den Beweis, den er erbringen sollte.
> An der polizeirechtlichen Front zerstört er die Verantwortlichkeit des Störers, weil nach dem Einsatz des Bundestrojaners, die Verantwortlichkeit nicht mehr nachzuweisen ist.*


Vergleichbar  damit, als ob  Kriminalbeamte, die einen  Tatort auf Spuren z.B genetische  Hinweise 
untersuchen sollen, diesen mit ungeschützter Straßenkleidung, Brechstange und Suchhund  gründlichst 
 kontaminieren. Die Vorstellung,  dies wäre bei einem PC möglich, ist schlicht nicht diskussionfahig.

Nachtrag: Wenn es möglich wäre, einen einzelnen PC *gezielt* anzugreifen, dann frage ich mich,
wieso das keiner  der vermutlich hunderttausende  von  bösartigsten Hackerprogrammmierern geschafft hat. Das macht das BKA mal eben im dunklen Kämmerlein. Sorry aber das ist so albern, das man es ignorieren könnte, wenn es nicht (auch bei völliger Unbrauchbarkeit und Nichtrealisierbarkeit) der Einstieg und das Alibi  zur Vernichtung des demokratisch/freiheitlichen  Staates und Umwandlung  in einen Überwachungsstaat wäre.


----------



## drboe (14 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



> Wenn es möglich wäre, einen einzelnen PC *gezielt* anzugreifen, dann frage ich mich,
> wieso das keiner  der vermutlich hunderttausende  von  bösartigsten Hackerprogrammmierern geschafft hat. Das macht das BKA mal eben im dunklen Kämmerlein. Sorry aber das ist so albern, das man es ignorieren könnte, wenn es nicht (auch bei völliger Unbrauchbarkeit und Nichtrealisierbarkeit) der Einstieg und das Alibi  zur Vernichtung des demokratisch/freiheitlichen  Staates und Umwandlung  in einen Überwachungsstaat wäre.


Zum Letzten zuerst: den Überwachungsstaat haben wir schon längst. Deutschland ist Weltmeister im Überwachen von Telefonen, kennt den sog, Lauschangriff, besitzt abertausende von Videoüberwachungsanlagen, bei Demonstrationen sind Videoaufnahmen der Polizei die Regel, es gibt anlaßlose Personenüberprüfungen, sogn. Platzverweise, Reiseverbote, grundlose Meldeauflagen (z. B. anläßlich der Fussball WM), Absperrungen ganzer Landstriche für Veranstaltungen (G8 ) usw. usf. Dass Politiker und Bürokraten kaum je dafür eintreten die Bürgerechte zu stärken und verbale Kraftmeierei einem Innenminister offenbar immer gut zu Gesicht steht, - ich kenne keinen, dem ich nicht reaktionäre Gesinnung und eine Affinität zu rechtsradikalem Gedankengut attestieren würde, - rundet das im Grunde nur ab.

Die Entwickler von Schadroutinen streben maximalen Schaden an. Jeden PC einzeln anzugreifen wäre in etwa so nützlich wie die Strategie einer Supermacht zur Abschreckung potentieller Gegner Schrotflinten einzulagern. Daneben stösst das natürlich auf ganz praktische Probleme: der Angreifer kennt seine potentiellen Opfer in der Regel gar nicht und sie sind ihm als Individuum vermutlich auch egal. Er will sie ja nicht kennenlernen, sondern ihre Ressourcen nutzen oder beschädigen, ihre Kontodaten ausforschen usw. 

Bei Ermittlungsbehörden wird das üblicher Weise anders sein. Die interessieren sich für die Person, ihre Kontakte, Hintergründe, Absichten usw. Wobei man mit dem sogn. "Bundestrojaner" den Pfad des Üblichen sicher verlassen müßte, denn technisch wird der gezielte Angriff m. E. nicht möglich sein, auch wenn das die einzige Chance wäre, die Software vor der Entdeckung einigermaßen zu sichern. Was massenhaft im Einsatz ist, wird entdeckt. 
Die Behauptung, man würde einen "gezielten Einsatz" vornehmen (können) ist aber auch deshalb nötig, um eine kleine Chance zu bekommen das Ganze juristisch überhaupt zu stemmen: einen Generalangriff auf die Bevölkerung wird das BVerfG niemals passieren lassen. Also darf man das nicht offiziell publik machen; müßte es sogar leugnen, selbst wenn es anders gar nicht geht. Wobei auch der Einzelfall die Vernichtung des Beweismaterials nach sich ziehen würde. Da hat "Der Jurist" sicher recht. Daran zu drehen dürfte wieder verfassungswidrig sein. Das ficht die Macher ja erkennbar nicht an, weshalb ich wiederhole: Staat, Demokratie und Verfassung werden nicht von außen sondern von innen bedroht. Die wahren Verfassungsfeinde sitzen an den Schaltstellen der Macht.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (14 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



drboe schrieb:


> Die Entwickler von Schadroutinen streben maximalen Schaden an. Jeden PC einzeln anzugreifen wäre in etwa so nützlich wie die Strategie einer Supermacht zur Abschreckung potentieller Gegner Schrotflinten einzulagern. Daneben stösst das natürlich auf ganz praktische Probleme: der Angreifer kennt seine potentiellen Opfer in der Regel gar nicht und sie sind ihm als Individuum vermutlich auch egal. Er will sie ja nicht kennenlernen, sondern ihre Ressourcen nutzen oder beschädigen, ihre Kontodaten ausforschen usw.


Das ist sicher richtig, aber wenn  es doch einfach geht, wie uns Innenminister/Chef des BKA glauben machen wollen. (sogar  ohne Schadstoffausstoß) Favorit zur Zeit: Exploit...
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/result.xhtml?url=/newsticker/meldung/87421


> BKA-Präsident: Online-Durchsuchung klappt ohne Schadsoftware


Es gibt  jede Menge "Promis",  die sehr wohl bekannt sind, so dass sich der eine oder andere 
Hacker liebend gerne (gewinnbringend ) einhacken würde. Die Kontendaten z.B gezielt aus dieser
 Bevölkerungsgruppe zu fischen oder andere  Intimdaten sollte  doch bestimmt den Ehrgeiz wecken ..


drboe schrieb:


> Die Behauptung, man würde einen "gezielten Einsatz" vornehmen (können) ist aber auch deshalb nötig, um eine kleine Chance zu bekommen das Ganze juristisch überhaupt zu stemmen: einen Generalangriff auf die Bevölkerung wird das BVerfG niemals passieren lassen.


deswegen propagiert  man hier ja auch hilfsweise den  Minirechtsbruch....


----------



## drboe (15 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Kommentar in der TAZ: Rechtswidrige Zwangsvorstellung - "Der Angstminister des Innersten will absolute Sicherheit des Staates vor seinen Bürgern."

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (16 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

passend dazu:
http://www.freitag.de/2007/15/07150201.php


> SCHäUBLES NEUES SICHERHEITSPAKET*Träten diese Maßnahmen in Kraft, wäre das Volk potenziell sein eigener Staatsfeind



http://www.augsblog.de/2007/04/15/kai-raven-in-der-blogrolle/


> Vermutlich werden Seiten wie Kai Ravens in Zukunft noch viel wichtiger werden. Wer das erschütternde Interview mit Überwachungsminister Innenminister Wolfgang Schäuble heute in der “Welt” gelesen hat, weiß, was ich meine. Der Mann, der im Interview mal eben so eine Festplatte mit einem Programm verwechselt, plädiert weiter für die heimliche Online-Durchsuchung privater Computer. Und andere Irrsinnspläne mehr…


----------



## jupp11 (16 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Weiß gar nicht, wo die Probleme liegen sollen:  http://www.pcwelt.de/know-how/software/31737/index.html


> Die PC-Fernsteuerung über das Netzwerk sorgt für schnellen und einfachen Zugriff auf entfernte Computer.
> Besonders einfach geht's mit Windows XP.


Diese  oder eine vergleichbare Software  (ein wenig modifiziert) wird  (gemäß  GG-Zusatz)  auf allen PCs    zwangsinstalliert. 
Verhandlungen laufen bereits mit Microsoft es in Vista als Standardkomponente (quasi als Rootkit) unsichtbar für User länderspezifisch zu installieren. Die Administratorfunktion wird generell abgeschafft. PCs  können grundsätzlich nur mit Userrechten eingesetzt werden. Jede zusätzliche Softwareinstallation muß behördlich genehmigt werden.  Wenn  Deutschland dies  durchgezogen hat,  wird es Vorbildfunktion für alle Staaten haben insbesondere die USA und die Staaten der ehemaligen UDSSR  
PS: Das ist* noch* Satire, aber wer weiß...


----------



## Captain Picard (18 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/88408


> Nun will Schäuble selbst den in einem Rechtsstaat zentralen Grundsatz der Unschuldsvermutung aushebeln, um präventive Massenüberwachungsmaßnahmen zu ermöglichen.


Nun ist es klar, dass er auf einen brutalen  Überwachungs- und  Willkürstaat ala DDR aus will.
Krasser  kann man die demokratische Maske nicht fallen lassen.


			
				Urban Priol gestern abend im ZDF schrieb:
			
		

> Verfolgungswahn und Kontrollverlust.


http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/inhalt/18/0,4070,5265618-5,00.html

 Wirtschaft und  Verfassungsschutz klatschen  begeistert Beifall 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/88402
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/88392


----------



## Heiko (18 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/88408
> 
> Nun ist es klar, dass er auf einen brutalen  Überwachungs- und  Willkürstaat ala DDR aus will.
> Krasser  kann man die demokratische Maske nicht fallen lassen.
> ...


Wie hat das Urban Priol gestern so schön gesagt:
"Aus lauter Angst, dass islamistische Terroristen unsere demokratische Grundordnung angreifen, zerstört er sie lieber gleich selber." (sinngemäß)


----------



## Captain Picard (18 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,478073,00.html


> Rührt Innenminister Schäuble am Rechtsstaat? Der Innenminister sorgt mit der provokant Äußerung, bei der Terrorabwehr gebe es keine Unschuldsvermutung, für Aufregung - vor allem bei Kabinettskollegin Zypries. Die Genossin wundert sich nur noch über ihren Kollegen.


sich wundern sollte eigentlich schon vorbei sein, vom Kopfschütteln müßte die 
eigentlich schon ein Schleudertrauma haben

http://service.tagesschau.de/poll/poll_dbdata.php?oid=6637506


			
				ARD-Umfrage  schrieb:
			
		

> Vorratsdatenspeicherung, Online-Durchsuchungen, Abkehr von der Unschuldsvermutung
> - inwieweit sind die Pläne zur Terrorabwehr verhältnismäßig?
> .....
> Innenminister Schäuble benutzt die Angst vor dem Terror, um einen
> ...


das bedarf keines Kommentars


----------



## Captain Picard (19 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,478151,00.html


> Ein Spitzentreffen der Koalitionschefs soll den Streit über Wolfgang Schäubles Anti-Terror-Politik beenden. Der Innenminister sei selbst ein "Sicherheitsrisiko", schimpfte SPD-Mann Benneter. Die FDP rief Kanzlerin Merkel auf, Schäuble zu stoppen.


Stimmt, die gibt es ja auch noch, die Europakanzlerin. Hat die nicht laut Verfassung
 die Richtlinienkompetenz oder folgt sie dem Beispiel ihres Ziehvaters im Problemeaussitzen...


----------



## Captain Picard (19 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/tech/0,1518,478256,00.html


> Bei der gestrigen Umfrage auf tagesschau.de, ob die Pläne unseres Innenministers zur Terrorabwehr verhältnismäßig seien oder nicht, stimmten bis heute morgen 96,8 Prozent von über 50.000 Teilnehmern der Aussage zu, dass der Minister eine Gefahr für das Grundgesetz sei.* Mit anderen Worten: Für sich selbst kann Herr Schäuble in diesem Falle die Unschuldsvermutung schon mal als abgeschafft betrachten. Ein schöner erster Erfolg. Wir gratulieren.*


----------



## jupp11 (24 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,479103,00.html


> Der Bundesdatenschutzbeauftragte Peter Schaar hat den deutschen Sicherheitsbehörden Gesetzesverstöße bei ihren Maßnahmen zur Terrorabwehr vorgeworfen. Die Pläne von Innenminister Wolfgang Schäuble seien "maßlos" und bedrohten den Rechtsstaat.


Sie sind vor allem saudumm.
http://www.ftd.de/meinung/dasletzte/:Das Letzte Schlapphut CC Feld/189978.html


> Schlapphut im CC-Feld


http://www.gulli.com/news/verfassungsschutz-blamiert-2007-04-24/


> Verfassungsschutz blamiert sich mit offener Empfängerliste in Rundmail
> Klare Worte: von "Daten-Dilettanten" spricht Thomas Knüwer, wenn er vom deutschen Verfassungsschutz redet. Die Schlapphüte verschickten ihre letzte Rundmail mit sichtbarer Empfängerliste: Jeder der angeschriebenen erhielt frei Haus den kompletten Mailverteiler des Verfassungsschutz.


----------



## Captain Picard (24 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,479148,00.html

Es wird zum Angriff auf Schäuble geblasen und die  Spiegelredakteure wagen 
sich aus der bisherigen  Zurückhaltung.


----------



## Captain Picard (25 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/88824


> Das Bundeskanzleramt hat am heutigen Mittwoch in der Sitzung des Innenausschusses des Bundestags eingeräumt, dass die umstrittenen heimlichen Online-Durchsuchungen von Computern durch Geheimdienste des Bundes bereits seit 2005 auf Basis einer Dienstvorschrift des damaligen Bundesinnenministers Otto Schily (SPD) stattfinden.


Illusion ist jederzeit schöner als die Wirklichkeit


> Dem Vernehmen nach gibt es aber noch Probleme bei der praktischen Durchführung der Online-Durchsuchungen. So soll von Regierungsseite beklagt worden sein, dass so viele Daten gesammelt worden seien, dass man ihrer nicht Herr habe werden können.


Jeder, der auch nur einen Funken Ahnung vom Internet hat, weiß nicht, ob er über diesen
 Nonsens  lachen oder weinen soll.
Was das mit der versprochenen gezielten On-line Durchsuchung zu tun haben soll, 
entzieht sich mir.
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/88793


> Erst mit der derzeit geplanten Änderung des Strafrechts, die das Abfangen von Daten unter Strafe stellen soll, könne ein weiterer Schutz entstehen


ach was, dann macht sich das BKA sogar strafbar...


> Ein Problem für soziale Netzwerke im Internet blieben aber die Crawler, sagt Manfred Friedrich, der bei der Seite StudiVZ für den Datenschutz zuständig ist. "Als 'öffentlich' geschaltete Informationen können sowohl von registrierten Nutzern als auch von automatisierten Abfragen gelesen werden."


vermutlich betätigt sich das BKA als Crawler...


----------



## drboe (25 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/88824
> 
> Illusion ist jederzeit schöner als die Wirklichkeit


Mein Senf dazu: 



> Welches Verfahren hat man konkret zugegeben? Wenn seitens der Bundesregierung etwa behauptet wird, die Behörden könnten so wunderbare Dinge wie: den PC eines Internet-Nutzers, dessen Standort, Betriebssystem und Zugriffsberechtigungen auf den PC unbekannt sind (!) einen Trojaner unterjubeln, so behaupte ich, dass das glatt gelogen ist.
> 
> Insbesondere behaupte ich, dass dies völlig ausgeschlossen werden kann, wenn der fragliche Nutzer sich
> 
> ...



M. Boettcher


----------



## jupp11 (25 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



drboe schrieb:


> Mein Senf dazu:


Die Frage, die ich mir immer wieder stelle: Gibt es auf irgendeiner Hierachieebene im BKA Mitarbeiter,
 die auch nur im Ansatz solche Überlegungen verstehen?
Üblicherweise verhält sich der Kompetenzlevel umgekehrt proportional der B bzw A Gehaltsgruppe.
Darüberhinaus  ist Fachwissen in jedem Fall  der Karriere abträglich.

Sollte es Mitarbeiter geben, die deinen Ausführungen folgen können, möchte ich 
deren Seelenzustand besser gar nicht wissen. Diejenigen, die den Unfug  verbreiten und protegieren,
 sind  schmerz- und merkbefreit und  daher doppelt gegen Skrupel  geschützt.

PS: Selbst Computermagazine verbreiten  kritiklos diesen Quark
http://www.pcwelt.de/news/sicherheit/78535/


----------



## A John (25 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



> Die Frage, die ich mir immer wieder stelle: Gibt es auf irgendeiner Hierachieebene im BKA Mitarbeiter, die auch nur im Ansatz solche Überlegungen verstehen?


Die haben durchaus Leute mit Ahnung in ihren Reihen. Sogar richtige Informatiker. Allerdings nur auf Ebenen ohne weitergehende Entscheidungsbefugnis. 


> Sollte es Mitarbeiter geben, die deinen Ausführungen folgen können, möchte ich deren Seelenzustand besser gar nicht wissen.


Spitzenbeamte sind I.d.R. Verwaltungsrechtler oder Verwaltungsfachwirte mit irgendwelchen nutzlosen Diplomen.
Also Leuten, die in ihrem Leben nie etwas gelernt haben, womit sich im realen Leben etwas sinnvolles anfangen lässt.


> Diejenigen, die den Unfug  verbreiten und protegieren, sind  schmerz- und merkbefreit und  daher doppelt gegen Skrupel  geschützt.


Eigenschaften, die für eine Beamtenlaufbahn absolut unverzichtbar sind.


> PS: Selbst Computermagazine verbreiten  kritiklos diesen Quark http://www.pcwelt.de/news/sicherheit/78535/


Die PC-Welt stufe ich bezüglich ihrer Kompetenz unmittelbar vor der Computer-Bild ein. In jeder zweiten Ausgabe die 1000 besten Windows-Tricks, streng geheime Hacker-Tools usw. usf.


----------



## drboe (25 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



> Sollte es Mitarbeiter geben, die deinen Ausführungen folgen können, möchte ich deren Seelenzustand besser gar nicht wissen. Diejenigen, die den Unfug  verbreiten und protegieren, sind  schmerz- und merkbefreit und  daher doppelt gegen Skrupel  geschützt.
> 
> PS: Selbst Computermagazine verbreiten  kritiklos diesen Quark
> http://www.pcwelt.de/news/sicherheit/78535/


Wenn die Behörden behaupten würden, sie könnten den Datenstrom eines PC eines ihnen namentlich und bezüglich des Wohnorts bekannten Verdächtigen mitlesen, solange der via deutschem ISP und unverschlüsselt mit dem Internet kommuniziert: geschenkt. Das ist an der richtigen Schnittstelle kein Problem. U. U. kann man dem auch per Installation vor Ort HW und/oder SW modifizieren. Dem sogn. Bundestrojaner werden aber Fähigkeiten nachgesagt und von allzu Vielen leider geglaubt, die u. a. auch als Begründung für das wunderbare Tool herhalten müssen. Als da wären: 

*gezielter Einsatz*: soll heißen, die Verbreitung geschieht nicht wie bei üblichen Trojanern. Dazu werden Hilfskonstrukte bemüht (social engineering), deren Erfolg von der willigen Mitarbeit der Auszuforschenden abhängt. Unglaubwürdig! 

*Installation ist in jedem Fall erfolgreich*: ich kaufe das 'mal. In der Konsequenz würde das bedeuten, dass PC nicht zu sichern sind. Dann haben alle Experten, die in der Vergangenheit anderes behauptet haben und die Firmen, die entsprechende Technologien, Tools und Geräte liefern, gelogen? Nehmen wir auch das einmal an. Dann trifft diese Feststellung selbstverständlich auch auf die PC von Behörden, Parlamenten und Regierungen zu. Daher wäre es geradezu unverantwortlich, dass die immer noch PC einsetzen. Kann sich aber die Regierung schützen, dann können das kriminelle Organisation auch; mindestens dann, wenn Geld fast keine Rolle spielt. Der einfachste Schutz besteht in dem von mir schon mehrfach skizzierten Szenario eines festplattenlosen PC, der ein Live-System bootet und mit dem man via ISP im Ausland und VPN Daten mit enem ebenfalls im Ausland stehenden Server austauscht. Wer da nicht vor dem PC sitzt, den nicht per Videokamera überwacht oder von diesem wenigstens per Abstrahlung Bildschirm und Tastenbetätigungen mitliest, hat keine Chance den Inhalt zu belauschen. Software-Instalation ist praktisch unmöglich und hätte, so es doch geschieht, eine Haltbarkeit bis zum Shutdown.

Fazit: der Bundestrojaner ist ein Hoax, die Diskussion darum leicht surreal. Zumindest was die Eignung gegen organisiertes Verbrechen und Terrorismus angeht. Herr und Frau Jedermann aus Deutschland könnten vermutlich ausspioniert werden, wenn man die deutschen ISP zur Mithilfe zwingt. Wobei so ein Ansatz das BVerfG wohl nicht passieren dürfte. Technisch kann jeder zumindet das Ausforschen seiner HD verhindern. Er boote eine Live-CD/DVD und unterbreche die Stromversorgung zur Festplatte*). In kleineren Netzen kann man den Direktzugriff blocken und den Internet-Betrieb über ein von DVD-bootendes Live-System (Knoppix) und X-Window-Sessions realisieren. 

M. Boettcher


_*) Geschäftsidee: Kabelverlängerung für die Stromversorgung der Festplatte mit Schalter zur Frontplatte. Der Schalter kann bei Desktop PC neben den nach vorn geführten USB- und Card-Reader-Anschlüssen plaziert werden oder als separate Bohrung neben dem Reset-Knopf. Im Bundle mit einer Knoppix-DVD und einem günstigen Zugang zum Corleone-Internetknoten für ein Jahr läßt sich sicher der eine oder andere Euro abgreifen._


----------



## Captain Picard (25 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



drboe schrieb:


> Fazit: der Bundestrojaner ist ein Hoax, die Diskussion darum leicht surreal. Zumindest was die Eignung gegen organisiertes Verbrechen und Terrorismus angeht.


*leicht* surreal ist mittlerweile maßlos untertrieben. Was dort im Deutschen 
Bundestag vom Stapel gelassen wurde, hätte Kafka zu seinen kreativsten  Zeiten vor
 Neid erblassen lassen. Eins haben sie vor allem mit Kafka gemeinsam:
 Es sind Alpträume schlimmsten Kalibers. Nicht weil es einen  realistischen  Hintergrund hätte,
 sondern weil dieses Kasperletheater im Namen des deutschen Volkes inszeniert wird.  
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/88859


----------



## Captain Picard (26 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/88862


> So forderte Wiefelspütz für die Online-Durchsuchung eine solide gesetzliche Grundlage, machte aber auf den Schutz des Kernbereichs privater Lebensführung aufmerksam: "Es gibt auch auf der Festplatte des Computers ein Schlafzimmer, das niemanden etwas angeht, sofern auf dem Computer keine Kinderpornographie gespeichert ist."


Soviel geballter Unfug vermag nicht mal mehr ein Grinsen zu erzeugen. Wie eine Diskussion aussieht, bei der keiner  der Beteiligten auch nur über schlichtesten  Grundkenntnisse  des Internets verfügt, ist mit lächerlich höchst unvollkommen beschrieben. 


> In einer eher konfus, denn hart geführten Diskussion...


----------



## drboe (26 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Als ich gesehen habe, welche Zombies da antreten - Herrn Baum 'mal ausgenommen, obwohl der der FDP eigentlich den Rücken drehen müßte - habe ich sofort abgeschaltet. Der Moderator, der wohl demnächst auch höhere Aufgaben übernehmen soll, übt vermutlich auf einer Art Spielweise den Umgang mit "hochkarätigen" Selbstdarstellern aus der Politik. Leider sind das die üblichen Verdächtigen, denen man unmotiviert beliebig austauschbare "Bürger" zur Seite stellt. Das Experiment scheint, was ich so höre, nicht gut gelungen zu sein.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (27 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/88938
Eine  Fata Morgana wurde vorerst  gestoppt... 
(haben Spukerscheinungen so an sich )


----------



## drboe (27 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/88938
> Eine  Fata Morgana wurde vorerst  gestoppt...
> (haben Spukerscheinungen so an sich )


Nun, Schäuble & Co. haben ja nicht gesagt, dass sie künftig die Gesetze der Bundesrepublik Deutschland beachten und die Finger von Verfassungsänderungen zum Nachteil der bürgerlichen Freiheiten lassen wollen. Man sollte ihnen daher auch weiterhin zutrauen, dass sie die verfassungsmäßige Ordnung Stück für Stück beseitigen wollen. Dazu kommt der Versuch Angst zu erzeugen. Angst davor nämlich, dass Alles, was man je äußert, schreibt, speichert usw., ob privat oder öffentlich, dem Staat zugänglich ist. das Schäuble und andere Totengräber der Demokratie quer durch die Parteien das gern wollen, wurde in deren Verlautbarungen der letzten Wochen mehr als deutlich. Und diese verfassungsfeindlichen Absichten haben die bestimmt nicht zu den Akten gelegt. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (27 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



drboe schrieb:


> Nun, Schäuble & Co. haben ja nicht gesagt, dass sie künftig die Gesetze der Bundesrepublik Deutschland beachten und die Finger von Verfassungsänderungen zum Nachteil der bürgerlichen Freiheiten lassen wollen.


Deswegen schrub ich ja auch vorerst. Dass  die Begehrlichkeiten mit jedem 
Tage wachsen, ist gesicherte Erkenntnis. 
Das Spuken bezog sich auf die angeblich erfolgten on-line Durchsuchungen, 
die  ja bereits tausende von Terroristen haben dingfest machen lassen...


----------



## drboe (27 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



> Deswegen schrub ich ja auch *vorerst*.


Mist! das habe ich doch glatt übersehen!

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (27 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Quod erat demonstrandum 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/88984


> Bundesinnenminister Wolfgang Schäuble hat klargemacht, dass er prinzipiell an der
> Notwendigkeit von Netzbespitzelungen privater Festplatten und virtueller Speicherplattformen festhält


----------



## opensky.cc (28 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/88938
> Eine  Fata Morgana wurde vorerst  gestoppt...
> (haben Spukerscheinungen so an sich )



Hallo Captain, Dein Vergleich mit einer Fata Morgana ist noch weit zutreffender, als man auf den ersten Blick ahnt - dabei ist das bei geheimdienstlichen Taetigkeiten ja der Normalfall ...

Es gibt eben Dinge, die sind so geheim, dass es sie nicht gibt! Und wenn ueber sie sie trotzdem geschrieben wird, und ihre Existenz gar noch mit Fakten belegt wird, dann ruft das bekanntlich die Justiz auf den Plan - in meiner Heimat sogar die Militaerjustiz. 

Erinnert ihr euch an die Fax-Affaere um die gehemen CIA-Gefaengnisse in Europa? Der schweizer Ausland-Nachrichtendienst SND hatte einen Fax des aegyptischen Aussenministers abgefangen, aus dem sich ein Beweis fuer die Existenz dieser Gefaengnisse ableiten liess. Das gab ziemlich Aerger! Die Journalisten des SonntagsBlick, denen das Dokument zugespielt wurde und die es trotz ausdruecklichem Verbot des Generalstabschefs veroeffentlichten, wurden vor den Militaer-Kadi zitiert. Anklage: Schwerer Geheimnisverrat.

Und was ist geschehen? Sie wurden kuerzlich vollumfaenglich freigesprochen!
Die Begruendung ist brisant: Bei dem als geheim klassierten Dokument handele es sich um ein sogen. "Nebenprodukt" der geheimdienstlichen Taetigkeit, und diese Nebenproduke unterliegen nicht der Geheimhaltungspflicht. Interessant, schauen wir uns das einmal etwas genauer an:

Was die Auslandnachrichtendienste (auch in D-Land) duerfen: Informationen im Ausland sammeln, die Kommunikation im Ausland mittels grosser Anlagen wie ECHELON (D) und ONYX (CH) ueberwachen, und, und, und - das ist normal, dafuer haben wir sie ja. 

Was sie NICHT duerfen: Die Buerger, juristischen Personen, Auslaender mit Niederlassungsbewilligung, oeffentlichrechtliche Institutionen etc. des EIGENEN Landes ausspionieren.

Das duerfen/machen aber logischerweise die Kollegen auslaendischer 
Nachrichtendienste.

Sind nun diese Dienste miteinander befreundet, (Partnerdienste), tauschen sie die "Beute" untereinander aus. Austauschen duerfen sie naemlich! So entsteht eine klaffende Luecke im Datenschutzschild und so gelangen die Inlanddienste und zB. auch das BKA, der Verfassungsschutz und die Polizeidienste zu Informationen, die sie im Inland nicht beschaffen duerfen.

Das laeuft in etwa so ab:

"Habt Ihr "zufaelligerweise" dasundoderdas ueber unseren Buerger X ?"

> "Ja, das haben wir doch immer. Und Ihr, habt Ihr dasoderdas ueber
> unseren Y? Fein - beamts rueber, wenn Ihr soweit seid, danke!"

Bei den so beschafften Informationen handelt es sich (sogar gesetzlich geregelt) um eben solche "Nebenprodukte", die keiner restriktiven Klassifikation  unterliegen.

Was nicht GEHEIM ist, kann ohne Huerden weitergegeben werden. Die Information ist dann "out of the box" und wie ein Virus "in the wild", im juristischen Niemandsland.

Das was sie uns (den Internet-Benutzern) im Internet absprechen moechten, naemlich unseren verfassungsmaessig garantierten Freiraum fuer den unbehinderten, unzensierten Zugang zu und den freien Austausch von Informationen, das nehmen die Schlapphuete mit hochsensitiven Material ueber uns ungehemmt und unkontrollierbar selber in Anspruch.

Und so kommen wir auf Umwegen zum Thema Bundestrojaner in diesem Thread:

Gemaess D-Innenministerium befindet er sich im Entwicklungsstadium (Kosten 300'000 Euro) - er existiert als noch gar nicht. Trotztem wurde gem. demselben Innenministerium in "weniger als 12 Faellen", aufgrund einer Dienstanweisung, bereits Online-Durchsuchungen vorgenommen!

Ja WIE denn, zum Kuckuck?

Wie Du bemerktest: Wir haben es mit einer Fata Morgana zu tun. Kein Wunder, dass auch Schaeuble dauernd haluziniert! Wenn man inexistente Trojaner einsetzen kann, sieht man vermutlich auch in jedem Buerger einen potentiellen Terroristen, der obendrein noch Kinder schaendet und dem Aermsten auf der Datenautobahn als Geisterfahrer entgegenkommt. Das haben halt Spukerscheinungen so an sich, wie Du richtig bemerkst!

Ich halte die ganzen politischen Vorstoesse von Schaeuble & Co. zugunsten der Online-Ueberwachung fuer ein Scheingefecht. Dem Buerger wird Sand in die Augen gestreut, um davon abzulenken, dass so oder so, ob erlaubt oder nicht, Online-Durchsuchungen "Business as usual" sind - und selbst bei einem negativen Entscheid des BVG weiterpraktiziert werden. 

Der grenzuerschreitende Tauschhandel mit Nebenprodukten macht's moeglich - und das voellig legal, nota bene!

Mehr zum Thema - und was wir dagegen vorkehren koennen: 

Der Tauschhandel mit geheimdienstlichen "Nebenprodukten":
h**p://forum.opensky.cc/viewtopic.php?t=41

Ich wuensche Euch viel Huehnerhaut beim Lesen!

peter alias opensky


----------



## Captain Picard (30 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/89059
Liest sich wie der Bericht aus einem  Irrenhaus: Auf Einzelheiten einzugehen lohnt nicht. 
Ist alles schon mehrfach durchgekaut

Grüble schon länger darüber, warum der Spiegel sich so vornehm zu dem Thema zurückhält.
Erinnern wir uns:
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,466097,00.html


			
				Spon 13. Februar 2007 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Mär vom "Bundestrojaner"
> ..
> Experten zweifeln allerdings an deren Tauglichkeit in der Praxis.


Vielleicht wollen sich nicht nicht in die Lachnummer mit reinreissen lassen


----------



## drboe (30 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



> Liest sich wie der Bericht aus einem  Irrenhaus: Auf Einzelheiten einzugehen lohnt nicht.


Zur Unterhaltung dennoch dieses: http://www.dradio.de/dlf/sendungen/computer/620126/



			
				dradio schrieb:
			
		

> In einem Fall sollen Festplatteninhalte von 120 Gigabyte über Wochen hinweg an die Zieladresse des Verfassungsschutzes von einem Trojaner geschickt worden sein. Der betroffene PC-Besitzer, der da online ausgespäht wurde, hat das wohl nach 14 oder 15 Tagen gemerkt, weil er über ausgewertete Systeminformationen mitbekam, dass 120 Megabyte von seinem Rechner aus ins Netz geschickt wurden.
> 
> In einem anderen Fall hat der Besitzer eines online durchsuchten PCs unbestätigten Informationen zufolge den Trojaner gleich beim Einschleusen bemerkt, die Aktivitäten des Bundestrojaners genau analysiert und der Zieladresse dann regelrechten Datenmüll geschickt.



ad #2: Eine sehr schöne Maßnahme. Endlich ein sicheres Endlager für spam.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (30 April 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



drboe schrieb:


> ad #2: Eine sehr schöne Maßnahme. Endlich ein sicheres Endlager für spam.


jo  
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=110488#post110488
 die Idee ist auch nicht schlecht, das Internet schlägt zurück: "Jagd auf den Bundestrojaner".

Glauben diese *B*undes*K*riminal*A*mateure ernsthaft, dass ihre dilettantischen 
Ausspähversuche unbemerkt blieben?  Langsam amüsiert mich das Ganze nur noch. 
(mit einem  bitteren Beigeschmack, von so etwas "beschützt" zu werden )


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Mai 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/89115
http://www.taz.de/dx/2007/05/02/a0210.1/text


> Er habe geglaubt, dass es nur um die Beobachtung von abgeschotteten Internet-Foren gehe, betonte der hochrangige Beamte. Dass der Verfassungsschutz auf dieser Grundlage auch den Inhalt privater Computer ausspähen könnte, sei ihm nicht bewusst gewesen, sagte Diwell der Zeitung.


Die Erklärung liest sich auf den ersten Blick plausibel aber wirklich nur auf den ersten unbedarften Blick...
Die Schlussfolgerung, dass man durch Ausspähen von Foren Zugang zu den dort teilnehmenden PCs bekäme, mag ich nicht mehr  kommentieren.


----------



## drboe (2 Mai 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



> Die Erklärung liest sich auf den ersten Blick plausibel aber wirklich nur auf den ersten unbedarften Blick...


Ich finde die auch auf den zweiten Blick noch plausibel. Erklärung: der Mann hatte schlicht keine Ahnung, welche Büchse der Pandora er damit öffnen würde. Er war vermutlich guten Glaubens, es ginge um das Ausspionieren (geschützter) Server im Internet und die Nutzung darauf ggf. abgelegter Informationen. Dass man auf Seiten der Anforderer weiter dachte und denkt, belegt u. a. der Präsident des BKA mit der Feststellung, dass (wirklich) geheime Information auf diesen Servern regelmäßig verschlüsselt abgelegt ist. Von daher bräuchte man den Zugriff an der Stelle, an der die Ver-/Entschlüsselung durchgeführt wird. Darüber, also die Grenzen der Beobachtung in Fällen mit Verschlüselung der Inhalte, wird man gesprochen haben und die Idee des "Bundestrojaners" war geboren. Das damit der Zugriff auf private PC gemeint war, muss man dem Mann nicht unbedingt direkt mitgeteilt haben und vermutlich hätte er die Konsequenzen oder eine rein technische Erklärung der Sachverhalte nicht unbedingt verstanden. Man ist in Behördenkreisen ja kreativ, was sprachliche Vernebelung angeht. Warum soll da nicht auch ein Behördenmitglied Verständnisprobleme haben?



> Die Schlussfolgerung, dass man durch Ausspähen von Foren Zugang zu den dort teilnehmenden PCs bekäme, mag ich nicht mehr  kommentieren.


Die TAZ formuliert das besser und vermutlich zutreffend: _Dass der Verfassungsschutz auf dieser Grundlage auch den Inhalt privater Computer ausspähen könnte, sei ihm (Diwel) überhaupt nicht bewusst gewesen._ Die Dienste haben das vermutlich nur zu gern als Generalvollmacht betrachtet. M. E. typisch, wenn man Geheimdienste betreibt. Da gilt eben: _Demokratie? Hihihihi!_

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Mai 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/89246


> Schäuble erneuert Forderung nach Online-Durchsuchungen


Was er in Hamburg  laut Heise abließ, reicht  nicht mal mehr für einen  Hintertreppenwitz. Ständige  Wiederholung macht Unfug nicht sinnvoll bzw. getretener  Quark wird breit nicht stark. Wenn ihm für fünf Minuten die nötige Erkenntnisfähigkeit verliehen würde, welchen  Unsinn er verzapft, bekäme er einen  unstillbaren Heulkrampf.


----------



## drboe (3 Mai 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Der Text gibt das zwar nicht völig her, aber die Überschrift bei Focus macht schon einmal jeden völlig wehrlos:
*Online-Durchsuchungen ein Kinderspiel* 

Voraussetzungen:

- man muss offenbar einen PC mit OS aus Redmond benutzen
- das Administrator-Passwort muss "admin" lauten
- Virenschutzprogramme sollten möglichst deaktiviert sein

Da das gängigen Empfehlungen entspricht, steht dem erfolgreichen Einsatz des sogn. Bundestrojaners ja kaum noch etwas im Wege. Der geradezu spottbillige Kauf-mich-für-100.000-DM-Politiker Wolfgang-ich-bin-anständig-Schäuble betet offenbar jeden Tag darum, dass das so eintrifft. Und wenn nicht, kann er ja u. U. die Bundeswehr einsetzen. Denn wer wollte bestreiten, dass es zu Spannungen im Innern des Landes kommt, wenn Politiker seines Schlages Gesetze zusammenbrauen? 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Der Jurist (4 Mai 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



drboe schrieb:


> ... Und wenn nicht, kann er ja u. U. die Bundeswehr einsetzen.  ...


 Im Innern des Computers?


----------



## drboe (4 Mai 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Im Innern des Computers?


Ich weiß ja, dass das Thema ermüdend langweilig ist. Immer die gleichen Akteure mit den immer gleichen, haarsträubenden Ansichten. Aber bis zum nächsten Satz (... im Innern des Landes ...) hättest Du schon noch durchhalten können. Naja,  bei der Zeit (05:52:44 Uhr) wären mir wohl auch die Augen zu gefallen 

M. Boettcher


----------



## drboe (4 Mai 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Noch so ein Experte mit Märchen aus "1001 Denkfehler": http://www.dradio.de/dlf/sendungen/computer/572420/



			
				Peter Welchering schrieb:
			
		

> Zunächst wird über den Internet-Provider des verdächtigten PC-Nutzers ein so genannter Trojaner auf dessen Personal Computer geschickt. Dabei müssen die Provider nicht auf infizierte Mail-Dateien zurückgreifen, sondern können direkt über die Wartungsprogramme des Betriebssystems die nur wenige Byte große Kerndatei der Spionagesoftware auf den Ziel-PC schleusen.


Boh! Ich habe ein "Wartungsprogramm" auf meinen PC, das offenbar nur für die Internet-Provider zugänglich ist? Toll! Selbst wenn das so wäre, was ich ausschliesse, würden die angeblichen Zielpersonen des sogn. Bundestrojaners natürlich sofort ISP im Ausland benutzen. Bye bye, Bundestrojaner! 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Mai 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Bitte demnächst vorwarnen. Einen solchen Wust von richtigem, halbrichtigem,
unverdautem und völligen Unfug kann man nur ab einem  gewissem Alcopegel 
überstehen. Es im einzelnen zu kommentieren, ist schlicht nicht drin.

zum Focus-Artikel


> Hat ein Nutzer seinen Computer aber nur unzureichend gesichert, können die Angreifer die gesamte Festplatte kopieren


na dann viel Spass. Kann sich ja über mehrere Wochen hinziehen. Nirgendwo geht einer 
dieser oberschlauen Autoren auf den krassen Unterschied zwischen Upload und Downloadrate ein.
Hundert Gigabyte im Nu im BKA hochgeladen und  ohne  das jemand etwas merkt. Der Otto Normalo 
möglicherweise nicht, der läßt ja auch Tag und Nacht den PC eingeschaltet....
( wurde mir von einem  Experten auf Nachfrage versichert, dass normale User-PCs so gut 
wie nie ausgeschaltet werden) 

PS: die Leserkommentare  reichen von realistisch bis ufogläubig ( wie immer bei solchen Themen )
Sachkenntnis ist auch hier nur wenig vorhanden, besonders ein gewisser Herr Schmitt ( 03.05.2007 11:46 )
 hat genaue Erkenntnisse über die Zusammenarbeit von NSA und M$ :scherzkeks:


----------



## Der Jurist (4 Mai 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



drboe schrieb:


> Der Jurist schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Im Innern des Computers?
> ...


Schade dass meine Ironie-Tags unsichtbar sind. :scherzkeks:


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Mai 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Der Spiegel präsentiert die ultimative Lösung für die  Bundestrojanerabwehr 
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/tech/0,1518,480826,00.html


> Ein Virenscanner allein reicht heute leider nicht mehr aus, um sich
> sicher im Internet zu bewegen. Am besten installiert man ein Komplettpaket auf seinem Rechner, das verschiedene Sicherheitsfunktionen beinhaltet. So
> sollten auch Spyware oder Schadprogramme wie zum Beispiel Rootkits, welche
> sich tief im System verstecken, erkannt und entfernt werden.


Ein winzig kleines Problem bleibt allerdings: soweit mir bekannt mögen die meisten VS keine 
Koexistenz mit anderen VS.


----------



## drboe (4 Mai 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



> Der Spiegel präsentiert die ultimative Lösung für die  Bundestrojanerabwehr
> http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/tech/0,1518,480826,00.html
> 
> Ein winzig kleines Problem bleibt allerdings: soweit mir bekannt mögen die meisten VS keine Koexistenz mit anderen VS.


Das ist richtig und das sagt ein Herr Dirro auch auf der Seite 2 des Berichts: _"Es sollten auf keinen Fall zwei verschiedene Virenscanner gleichzeitig installiert werden. Virenscanner sind sehr systemnahe Programme, die sich auch selbst davor schützen, dass ein anderes Programm ihnen die Kontrolle wegnimmt. Konflikte wären da sehr wahrscheinlich."_
Vermutlich meint Herr Wüest mit "Komplettpaket" bzw. der Bemerkung, das ein Virenscanner allein nicht mehr ausreicht, dass Sicherheit eines PC nicht durch die Installation eines Virenscanners erzeugt wird. Er möchte halt, dass weitere Produkte seines Arbeitgebers installiert werden. Dann ist der Virenscanner nicht so allein. 

Richtig daran ist, dass durch eine Alibi-Installation eines Virenscannerns der PC-Betrieb nicht signifikant sicherer wird. Wobei andererseits die Gefahr besteht, sich wegen eines installierten "Sicherheitspakets" mit einem "rund'rum sorglos Versprechen" ebenfalls übertrieben sicher zu fühlen und damit leichtsinniger zu werden. Das ist wie beim Auto fahren: mit ESP/ABS & Co. fährt mancher isngesamt rasanter und noch schneller in die Kurven rein, weil das System ihn ja schützt. Irgendwann heisst es dann: Pustekuchen. Sicherheit beginnt immer im Kopf und bei der praktischen Nutzung der Systeme, egal ob Kfz oder PC.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Mai 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.focus.de/politik/deutschland/innere-sicherheit_aid_55417.html

Schäuble und  vor allem sein Beamtenapparat ( er hat definitiv zu wenig 
Ahnung vom WWW) leben was die PC-Welt und  das Internet betrifft, in der Antike. 
Die Möglichkeiten sich im WWW anonym und nicht identifizierbar zu bewegen 
sind so vielfältig, dass eindeutig nur der normale unbedarfte Bürger das Ziel der Schnüffelei sein kann.


http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=111095#post111095
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/89326


> Virenmail mit Verweis auf Bundestrojaner


Die Bundestrojanermär  wird  bereits von Trittbrettfahrern als Tarn- und  Täuschungsmethode
 Malware unterzujubeln eingesetzt.


> Trotz zahlreicher ähnlicher Trojaner-Mails in den vergangenen Monaten, die vom BKA oder
> von der GEZ zu kommen schienen, nehmen viele Empfänger den neuen Trojaner ernst. Beim LKA in
> Mainz - von dem die Mail angeblich stammt - laufen heute die Telefone heiß. "Hier rufen
> ununterbrochen Leute wegen der Mail an. Wir können gar nicht mitzählen", heißt es aus der
> Telefonzentrale der Behörde.


no comment...


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Mai 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/89337
empfehlenswert zu lesen für diejenigen, die noch nicht völlig resigniert haben oder innere Emigration gegangen sind  bzw denen Tipps für die Behandlung von totem Fleisch nicht das allein seelig machende  sind.


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Mai 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Ein allerletzter Kommentar zum Thema:

Zur angeblichen Wirkungsweise des Bundestrojaners ein Vergleich aus dem realen Leben:
Es wird behauptet, in einer Hochhaussiedlung von hunderten  von Wohnungen durch Anbohren 
des   Türschlosses einer Wohnung  und ein Einfädeln einer Fiberglasoptik die gesamte Korrespondenz 
und Büchersammlung  des Wohnungsinhaber lesen zu können und das Ganze personenzielgenau
 ohne  Namensschilder an den Türen und ohne jede weitere Kenntnis über die Wohnungsbesitzverhältnisse.  Garantierter  Einwand :  Männer mit Schlapphüten sind dem Inhaber  der Wohnung gefolgt. 
Das Schlüssellochproblem bleibt trotzdem.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (11 Mai 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Gestern gab es einen Beitrag bei ARD/Kontraste, der eine IMHO sehr gute Zusammenfassung(*) des Sachverhalts lieferte.

Webseite (inklusive Beitrag als Realvideo):
http://www.rbb-online.de/_/kontraste/beitrag_jsp/key=rbb_beitrag_5856727.html


			
				Prof. Peter-Alexis Albrecht schrieb:
			
		

> Das Schlimme ist, das der Politik die Achtung vor der Verfassung verloren gegangen ist. Wenn das Verfassungsgericht innerhalb der letzten Jahre 5 oder 6 Gesetze kippt, dann ist die Politik nicht demütig und sagt wir haben einen Fehler gemacht, sondern die Politik versucht die Gesetzeslage zu ändern und sie wieder absurden Optik der Welt anzupassen. Und das ist die verfassungsrechtliche Schweinerei, das ein Verfassungsgericht sagt, hier ist die Grundrechtsgrenze erreicht und die aktive Exekutive hat nichts anderes im Sinn, als die Gesetzeslage auf ihre Absurdität hin anzupassen. Das ist strafbarer Verfassungsmissbrauch. Das ist organisierte Kriminalität gegen die Verfassung.



(*) Nachtrag: politische Zusammenfassung, die technische Seite wurde weitgehend ausgeklammert.


----------



## drboe (11 Mai 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Da wittert offenbar jemand einen Boom: http://www.securstar.com/press_2007_05_11.php


> München, 11. Mai 2007–Derzeit ist die Überwachung privater Daten im Internet zur Verbrechensbekämpfung und Strafverfolgung Dauerthema in den Medien. Insbesondere im Kampf gegen Terrorismus sind digitale Fahndungsmethoden durch Sicherheitsbehörden im Gespräch. Doch fallen dieser Methode auch Unschuldige zum Opfer. Für unbescholtene PC-Nutzer gibt es jedoch keinen Grund, Überwachungsmaßnahmen – durch wen auch immer – hinzunehmen. Zum Schutz vor PC-Spionage offeriert die SecurStar GmbH eine breite Produktpalette im Bereich Festplatten-Verschlüsselungssoftware und Computer-Security.



M. Boettcher


----------



## Heiko (11 Mai 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Was ich auch nicht verstehe: jetzt stellt sich der Herr Minister hin und verkündet im Rahmen der PKS-Veröffentlichung, wie sicher alles in Deutschland ist und es merkt keiner, dass hintenrum wieder Panik gemacht und nach schwachsinnigen Regelungen gerufen wird.


----------



## drboe (11 Mai 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



Heiko schrieb:


> Was ich auch nicht verstehe: jetzt stellt sich der Herr Minister hin und verkündet im Rahmen der PKS-Veröffentlichung, wie sicher alles in Deutschland ist und es merkt keiner, dass hintenrum wieder Panik gemacht und nach schwachsinnigen Regelungen gerufen wird.


Hm! Ich vermute, Du strapazierst da eine Floskel über Gebühr. Will heißen: Du verstehst es schon. 

Auf der von TSCoreNinja verlinkten Seite heisst es: _"Das ist strafbarer Verfassungsmissbrauch. Das ist organisierte Kriminalität gegen die Verfassung". _ Geäußert hat diese Ansicht, der ich rückhaltlos zustimme, Peter-Alexis Albrecht, Rechtsprofessor aus Frankfurt. D. h.: die höchsten Staatsämter dieses Landes sind in den Händen des Mobs, auch als organisierte Kriminalität bekannt. Der an sich für den Schutz der Verfassung zuständige Minister will dieser den Todesstoß versetzen und agiert als Staats- und Verfassungsfeind.  Nun wundert mich das nicht wirklich, weil ich seit vielen Jahren behaupte, das Deutschland schon lange unter die Räuber gekommen ist. Inzwischen scheinen die Gauner sich so sicher zu fühlen, dass sie demokratische Motive nicht einmal mehr vortäuschen wollen bzw. müssen. Es ist daher eigentlich allerhöchste Zeit, dass die Bürger dieses Staates sich diesen aus den Klauen machtgeiler Politiker und deren Helfeshelfern in der Verwaltung, den Medien, einigen Professoren und Teilen der Industrie zurückholen und diejenigen zum Teufel jagen, denen dies Land seit über 50 Jahren zu frei und zu demokratisch ist.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Heiko (11 Mai 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Ob das nicht etwas plakativ ist?


----------



## drboe (12 Mai 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



Heiko schrieb:


> Ob das nicht etwas plakativ ist?


Gegenfrage: Du stellst einen anderen Zustand der Republik bzw. deren Führung fest? Falls nicht: über die geeignete Formulierung der Zustandsbeschreibung zu streiten lohnt schon lange nicht mehr. Derweil fährt nämlich der Zug voll gegen die Wand. 

Udo Vetter (lawblog.de) zitiert Professor Albrecht etwas ausführlicher und endet mit dem von mir zitierten Satz. Er schreibt dann weiter: _Aber im Raumschiff Berlin ist man ja schon längst nicht mehr auf Empfang. _ 

Das ist wohl leider so. _"Die da draußen im Lande"_ - eine vielgebrauchte Floskel im Parlament, sind Äonen entfernt, ihre Wünsche und Interessen völlig unwichtig. Politik beweist sich in den Augen der neoliberalen Meinungsführer ja vor allem, wenn man sie gegen die Interessen der Mehrheit durchsetzt; eine tolle Argumentation und eher Legitimation für eine Oligarchie. Man kann nun schwerlich von denen Hilfe bzw. Unterstützung bei der Wiederherstellung der demokratischen Republik, - die wir einmal hatten, - erwarten, die hauptsächlich verantwortlich für deren Demontage sind. Nicht ein paar Terroristen in den 70ern oder heute, nicht das Internet, deren Nutzer oder organisierte Kriminalität oder die Globalisierung  beseitigen die Demokratie hier und anderswo, sondern Politiker jedweder Coleur, die gestern und heute Verantwortung tragen, sich aber einen Dreck um die Gemeinschaft und die Demokratie kümmern, sondern vor allem an sich denken. Das war vor Zeiten noch anders. Ich habe z. B. Helmuth Schmidts Politik nie sonderlich viel abgewinnen können. Eines würde ich aber nie behaupten: dass er - wie m. E. seine Nachfolger - käuflich war, zunächst an sich und persönliche Gewinnmaximerung dachte. Heute ist der Mann 88, extrem schwerhörig - was ihn als Musikliebhaber gewiß schmerzt -  und ich würde praktisch das ganze Gesocks in Berlin und den Landesparlamenten für einen aufrechten Politiker wie Helmut Schmidt geben. So ändern sich die Zeiten.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Name ist Schall und Rauch (12 Mai 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

es wird hoffnungslos  aber nicht ernst 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/89656


			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Bayern plant Gesetz zur Online-Durchsuchung
> ...
> Merk will die geplanten Online-Durchsuchungen ähnlich behandeln, wie die Telefonüberwachung


deutlicher kann man kaum noch demonstrieren, dass man keine Ahnung hat


----------



## Wembley (12 Mai 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



Name ist Schall und Rauch schrieb:


> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/89656





> "Diese hohen Hürden würden beispielsweise verhindern, dass Besitz und Verbreitung von *Kinderpornografie* effektiver bekämpft werden können."


Es gibt kaum etwas Abscheulicheres als Kinderpornografie, ab langsam muss man sich fragen, ob nicht auch eine Art Missbrauch von seiten der Politiker stattfindet, in dem die immer dieses Thema in den Fokus ihrer Online-Untersuchungs-Begehren stellen. Sollten diese Vorhaben durchgehen, würde mich schon interessieren, wie groß der Anteil der Online-Untersuchungen ist, den es wegen eines Kinderporno-Verdachtes gibt. Irgendwo zwischen 0 und 1 Prozent oder sind es vielleicht gar 2 (Prozent)?

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## TSCoreNinja (12 Mai 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



Wembley schrieb:


> Es gibt kaum etwas Abscheulicheres als Kinderpornografie, ab langsam muss man sich fragen, ob nicht auch eine Art Missbrauch von seiten der Politiker stattfindet,



Insbesondere, da die Politiker hierfür IMHO weitergehende Befugnisse als nötig verlangen:


			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Merk will die geplanten Online-Durchsuchungen ähnlich behandeln wie die Telefonüberwachung. Sie hält nichts von einer restriktiveren Regelung wie bei der Wohnraumüberwachung (Großer Lauschangriff): "Diese hohen Hürden würden beispielsweise verhindern, dass Besitz und Verbreitung von Kinderpornografie effektiver bekämpft werden können."





			
				Heise: Bundestag verabschiedet Neufassung des Großen Lauschangriffs schrieb:
			
		

> ...Demnach darf der Große Lauschangriff künftig auch bei Verdacht auf die banden- oder gewerbsmäßige Verbreitung von Kinderpornografie angewendet werden....


----------



## drboe (12 Mai 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



Wembley schrieb:


> Es gibt kaum etwas Abscheulicheres als Kinderpornografie, ab langsam muss man sich fragen, ob nicht auch eine Art Missbrauch von seiten der Politiker stattfindet, in dem die immer dieses Thema in den Fokus ihrer Online-Untersuchungs-Begehren stellen.


Tja, die absolut berechtigten Gefühle der meisten Bürger beim Thema Kindesmißbrauch werden sicher recht gezielt instrumentalisert. Neu ist das nicht. Ich erlaube mir daher den Hinweise auf http://odem.org/informationsfreiheit/forum-view_433.html, wo ich vor über 5 Jahren u. a. schrieb: _Unter dem Vorwand angeblich flächendeckender Straftaten und mit dem Ekelgefühl gegenüber Kinderpornographie soll nun diese Macht, wenigstens teilweise, durch ungesetzliche Maßnahmen wiedererlangt werden._ Ob Kinderpornographie, Internetkriminalität oder Terrorismus: kein Thema ist zu abseitig, als dass Politiker es nicht in der  Begründung für die weitere Beschneidung von bürgerlichen Freiheiten heranziehen. Was immer aber für Gründe genannt werden, sie dürften in der Regel vorgeschoben sein.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Mai 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,482696,00.html


> Juristen werfen Schäuble Abkehr vom Rechtsstaat vor


Hat man aus der Vergangenheit gelernt oder plagt das schlechte Gewissen...

PS: Ansonsten hält sich  Der Spiegel mit eigener  Meinungsäußerung  vornehm zurück (wie gehabt)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/89705
man streitet  sich über die Vorfahrtsregeln auf dem Mond


----------



## Immo (15 Mai 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/89773


> Bundesinnenminister Wolfgang Schäuble hat bei der Vorstellung des Verfassungsschutzberichts 2006 (PDF-Datei) am heutigen Dienstag in Berlin das Internet als "gigantisches Forum" für Terroristen bezeichnet


medizinisch nennt man sowas Paranoia


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Mai 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Bei Antispam  findet man die richtigen Worte für diesen  Schwachsinn
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=111966#post111966


----------



## Antibundestrojaner (23 Mai 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Endlich wird die Katze aus dem Sack gelassen. Dem Bundesverfassungsgericht als ständiger Störenfried 
müssen die Krallen geschnitten werden.  *Die* Lösung:    weg mit dem Grundgesetz, der Schrott gehört auf den Müllhaufen  der Geschichte:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/90070


> Grundgesetz soll an moderne Kommunikationsgesellschaft angepasst werden
> ...
> für Göbel und die CDU ist der Ansatzpunkt die aktuelle Frage der Online-Durchsuchung. Vor einem Eingriff in ein Grundrecht – wie bei der Online-Durchsuchung – müsse definiert sein, um welches Grundrecht es sich dabei eigentlich handelt.


----------



## Immo (23 Mai 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Stell dir vor die Verfassung wird abgeschafft und keiner  geht zur Abschiedsparty...

Es ist erschreckend, wie gleichgültig diese massiven Angriffe auf die Verfassung hingenommen/ignoriert werden werden.
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,484403,00.html


> Union auf Jahreshoch, SPD rutscht ab


ach so...


----------



## Immo (7 Juni 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/90454
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/90541
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/90560
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/90793
*Die* Lösung:
http://informiert-wolfgang.de/


----------



## Immo (19 Juni 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/91357


> Koalitionsrunde verhandelt über Online-Durchsuchungen


man verhandelt darüber, ob die Erde eine Scheibe sein soll, Laien  unter  sich
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/91368


> Arte warnt vor totaler Kontrolle


http://www.arte.tv/de/geschichte-ge...cht/Wir-werden-alle-uberwacht_21/1586186.html


> Dienstag 19. Juni um 20.40 Uhr
> Kontrolle total


----------



## Wembley (19 Juni 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Was der deutsche Innenminister will, möchte sein österreichischer Amtskollege auch. Was er in einem aktuellen Interview mit einer österreichischen Tageszeitung artikulierte:
http://futurezone.orf.at/it/stories/201047/


			
				orf.at schrieb:
			
		

> Platter denkt über Polizei-Trojaner nach
> Innenminister Günther Platter [ÖVP] lässt mit der Überlegung aufhorchen, dass auch in Österreich Trojaner zur Online-Durchsuchung von Computern eingesetzt werden könnten.


Und sowas ist ein Tiroler. Grrrrrr.....

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Immo (19 Juni 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Was mich dabei weniger stört, sind die Fieberhalluzinationen  fast  aller Innenminister 
in Deutschland, wobei sich der Innenminister von Ö mit akuter Trojanergrippe angesteckt hat, 
sondern dass mit  solchen Albernheiten statt sinnvoller Maßnahmen Nebelwerfertaktik 
gefahren wird:

Merke: Operative Hektik ersetzt geistige Windstille


----------



## TSCoreNinja (3 August 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Zur Funktionsweise unseres Bundestrojaners


			
				Golem schrieb:
			
		

> *Bundestrojaner wird lokal auf dem Rechner installiert*
> Remote Forensic Software setzt physischen Zugriff auf den Rechner voraus. ...In die Frage, wie die umstrittenen Online-Durchsuchungen funktionieren, will die Zeitschrift Chip etwas Licht gebracht haben. ...


weiter unter http://www.golem.de/0708/53901.html


----------



## webwatcher (3 August 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



			
				golem.de schrieb:
			
		

> Die Behörden müssen sich also einen direkten Zugang zum System verschaffen,
> *z.B. in die Wohnungen eines Verdächtigen eindringen*.


bin ich falschen Film? BKA ala James Bond? "gezielt" wäre das sogar...
 bei focus 
http://www.focus.de/digital/computer/chip-exklusiv/chip-exklusiv_aid_68603.html


> Der Bundestrojaner ist eine Wanze


und bei chip selber 
http://www.chip.de/artikel/c1_artikel_25213200.html


> CHIP enttarnt den Bundestrojaner! Big Schäuble is watching you. Und sieht doch nichts.


Irgendwie werd ich den leisen Verdacht nicht los, dass das ein Werbegag von Chip ist,
 um ihr neues  Heft etwas aufzupeppen


----------



## webwatcher (7 August 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/93989


> Der Atsiv-Treiber stelle auch Möglichkeiten bereit, weiteren Code so in den Kernel zu laden, dass die offiziellen Schnittstellen wie EnumDeviceDrivers() ihn nicht sehen könnten und *könne so dazu missbraucht werden, das System komplett zu kompromittieren*.


Na also, wer sagt´s denn, dass Frösche keine Haare haben. Der ideale Ansatz für den Bundestrojaner.  Das BKA bekommt von M$/Billy Boy die passenden Signaturen  und  schon kann das Wühlen beginnen...


----------



## webwatcher (9 August 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/94082


> "Was du heute (legal) gegen die *Stasi 2.0* tun kannst –



Ein Skeptiker
http://magazine.web.de/de/themen/di...r-bringt-wenig,articleset=3571200,page=0.html


----------



## webwatcher (14 August 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/94362


> Laut einer Notiz von Scotland Yard, die der britischen Tageszeitung The Guardian zugespielt wurde, sollen Demonstranten  beim Verlassen des Pfads gesetzesmäßiger Proteste "robust unter Anwendung von Terrorismus-Ermächtigungen behandelt werden".


 "wer Terrorist ist, bestimme ich"  (leicht abgewandeltes Zitat) 
kommt sicher auch noch bei uns


----------



## A John (15 August 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



drboe schrieb:


> Politik beweist sich in den Augen der neoliberalen Meinungsführer ja vor allem, wenn man sie gegen die Interessen der Mehrheit durchsetzt


Mit E. Riethmüller bin ich keineswegs immer einer Meinung.
*Hier trifft er es IMO aber auf den Punkt.*
Einschränkung: 





> diese Bundesregierung fördert die organisierte Kriminalität – sie bekämpft sie nicht.


Die Bundesregierung *ist* organisierte Kriminalität.


----------



## drboe (19 August 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Pofallas Dummheit ist schwer zu toppen: Mit verdeckten Online-Durchsuchungen gegen die Mafia?

M. Boettcher


----------



## webwatcher (19 August 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Urban Priols Lieblingspfeife..
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/medien-news/Medien;art290,2231216


			
				Dieter Hildebrandt schrieb:
			
		

> Über wen in der Regierung wird viel zu wenig gelacht?
> 
> Mir fällt da immer wieder ein gewisser Herr Pofalla von der CDU auf. Ich frage mich immer, wo ein Politiker dieser Qualität herkommt und wie um Gottes willen er es schafft, sich zu halten. Dieser Mann sagt zu allem etwas, und man hört zu allem nicht mehr zu. Ich muss inzwischen immer schon lachen, noch bevor er etwas gesagt hat. Ein richtiger Komiker.


----------



## Heiko (19 August 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Urban Priols Lieblingspfeife..
> http://www.tagesspiegel.de/medien-news/Medien;art290,2231216


Der Mensch ist aber auch ein ausgesuchtes Exemplar der Gattin "realitätsfremder Politiker".


----------



## webwatcher (19 August 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



Heiko schrieb:


> Der Mensch ist aber auch ein ausgesuchtes Exemplar der Gattin "realitätsfremder Politiker".


Polallers  (des Gatterichs ) Hirnwinde  haben unzählige  Kommentare  herausgefordert
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?list=1&forum_id=122496
z.B. 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=13342272&forum_id=122496


			
				Dr. Waran schrieb:
			
		

> "Politikerschutz darf nicht zum Deppenschutz werden" erklärte Polaller


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=13341535&forum_id=122496


> FT: Mit verdeckten Online-Durchsuchungen gegen Hans Hubertus Hinterpfurz


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=13341270&forum_id=122496


> Online-Durchsuchungen gegen den Klimawandel


----------



## webwatcher (21 August 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Die nächste Lachnummer:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/94660


> Bayerische Justizministerin sieht wachsende Unterstützung für Online-Durchsuchung


hat wohl Sehstörungen


> In der Fachdebatte ist derweil angesichts der zahlreichen offenen Fragen wenig von der von Merk ausgemachten Befürwortung von Online-Razzien zu spüren.


Die  äußern sich so:


> Wirksam anzuwenden wären Online-Durchsuchungen angesichts der komplexen "Infiltration des ins Visier genommenen Systems" laut Buermeyer *regelmäßig nur gegen "virtuelle Eierdiebe" vom Schlage eines "amateurhaft agierenden eBay-Betrügers". *Wer hingegen Anschläge vom Zuschnitt des 11. September 2001 logistisch abwickeln könne, dem sei jedenfalls nach der aktuellen breiten öffentlichen Diskussion der Online-Überwachung ohne weiteres zuzutrauen, einige wenige Gedanken auf EDV-Sicherheit zu verwenden und sich vor dem so genannten Bundestrojaner zu schützen. Angesichts der Eingriffsdichte und der Bedeutung des Computers für Leben und Privatsphäre des Einzelnen unterliege schließlich auch die verfassungsrechtliche Zulässigkeit der Zugriffsoptionen zumindest erheblichen Zweifeln.


----------



## webwatcher (22 August 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Wozu Bundestrojaner , es gibt doch Google 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/94714


> Durch Google-Suche in die Einzelhaft


----------



## drboe (22 August 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Wozu Bundestrojaner , es gibt doch Google
> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/94714



Füllt die Gefängnisse mit Terroristen! 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=13362976&forum_id=122660

http://www.abload.de/img/fahndung1tq8.jpg

M. Boettcher


----------



## webwatcher (22 August 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Gegen das, was sich da abspielt, nehmen sich Kafkas Romane  und  Erzählungen als verspielte  Kindermärchen aus.
Mit dem  Begriff Irrsinn wird das  Geschehen nur  höchst unvollkommen beschrieben.
Jedoch, der Irrsinn hat Methode.

PS: Formular für Selbstbezichtigung
http://de.indymedia.org/2007/08/189868.shtml

http://daserste.ndr.de/titelthesentemperamente/archiv/2007/t_cid-4196990_.html


> Merkwürdig ist nur, dass ausgerechnet die Bundeszentrale für politische Bildung auf ihrer Homepage Dr. Andrej H. zu Problemen der Stadtentwicklung interviewt. Auch hier geht es um Gentrification.
> 
> Was immer die Ermittlungen ergeben: Die aktuelle Begründung für Andrej H.s Inhaftierung ist spekulativ. Die Berliner Soziologen warnen Bibliotheksbenutzer davor, dass auch sie schon morgen Terrorverdächtige sein könnten. Vielleicht bleibt man künftig lieber dumm.


----------



## dvill (23 August 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Das mit dem Bundestrojaner ist eine ganz ausgefuchste Sache. Die Terroristen müssen einfach ihre Mailadresse mit Lebenslauf bei Google hinterlegen, ein schlecht gepatchtes System betreiben und auf jeder SPAM-Mail rumklicken wie blöd:

Live im Moma (Donnerstag, 23. August, Länge 6:19 Minuten).


----------



## webwatcher (23 August 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



dvill schrieb:


> Das mit dem Bundestrojaner ist eine ganz ausgefuchste Sache. Die Terroristen müssen einfach ihre Mailadresse mit Lebenslauf bei Google hinterlegen, ein schlecht gepatchtes System betreiben und auf jeder SPAM-Mail rumklicken wie blöd:
> 
> Live im Moma (Donnerstag, 23. August, Länge 6:19 Minuten).


Im ARD wurde schon viel Unsinn erzählt, der hier schlägt einige  Rekorde:


> Trojanische Pferde, kurz Trojaner genannt, sind Programme, die gezielt auf fremde Computer eingeschleust werden, *aber auch zufällig dorthin gelangen können,* und dort dem Anwender unbekannte und/oder unerwünschte Funktionen ausführen. *Mit einem solchen Programm ist es möglich, die gesamte Festplatte eines Rechners unbemerkt zu durchsuchen *und auch aktuelle Aktivitäten des Anwenders zu verfolgen, die CD-Lade ferngesteuert zu öffnen oder den Benutzer einfach abzumelden.
> Wie einfach das ist, konnte unsere Reporterin I. H. mit Hilfe des Spezialisten M.  L.  und eines freiwilligen Opfers zeigen.


da kräuseln sich einem die Fußnägel


----------



## Heiko (23 August 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Mich würgts...


----------



## dvill (24 August 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Die gleiche Beschreibung nun vom Innenministerium.


----------



## webwatcher (24 August 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=13378597&forum_id=122840


> Sorry Heise,
> 
> aber bei dem Artikel standen mir die Tränen in den Augen - vor
> Lachen!!!


Der Lachkrampf ist auch bei mir  soweit abgeklungen, dass ich wieder schreiben kann

 :rotfl: :rotfl:  :vlol: :rotfl:  :rotfl:

PS: Aus gewöhnlich gut unterrichteten Kreisen verlautet, dass Terroristen gesetzlich
zur  Nutzung  ungepatchten  Windows und Öffnen jeden  Mailanhangs verpflichtet werden
ähnlich  diesem Beispiel: 
http://www.gulli.com/news/bittorrent-admin-zur-windows-2007-08-23/


> BitTorrent-Admin zur Windows-Nutzung verdonnert
> 
> 2005 wurde Elitetorrents gebusted, mehrere Haftstrafen wurden gegen die Betreiber des Trackers verhängt. Eine Bewährungsauflage der besonderen Art folgt nun für den zu fünf Monaten Haft verurteilten Scott McCausland aka Sc0t. Der Ex-Admin muss sein Ubuntu löschen und ein Windows-OS installieren, ansonsten droht völliges Rechnerverbot.


der Kommentar ist auch nett
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=13378678&forum_id=122840


> Dumm wie Brot
> Ausgerechnet zwei, drei verbeamteten Hanseln soll gelingen, woran
> Heerscharen an vermutlich wesentlich intelligenteren, motivierteren
> und in jeder Hinsicht kompetenteren Hackern gescheitert sind, nämlich
> ...


wie  schrieb die SD 
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/computer/artikel/311/126118/


> "Den ultimativen Trojaner gibt es nicht"
> Wolfgang Schäuble will dem BKA Online-Durchsuchungen erlauben. Doch das Schnüffelwerkzeug der Behörden stößt schnell an seine Grenzen. "Den ultimativen Bundestrojaner gibt es nicht", weiß der Chaos Computer Club.
> ...
> Zum einen ist die Vorstellung, dass Terroristen ihre Kommunikation ähnlich leichtsinnig wie Otto Normaluser abwickeln, naiv. Profis wissen sich abzuschirmen, beispielsweise durch die Verwendung von Linux-Rechnern, die schwerer zu knacken sind. Firewalls bieten - zumindest bis zu einem gewissen Grad - ebenfalls Schutz. Im Vergleich zu kriminellen Hackern hat das BKA einen weiteren Nachteil: Scheitern die Fahnder beim Rechner eines Verdächtigen, können sie nicht einfach zum nächsten Ziel übergehen. Eine todsichere Methode gegen staatliche Schnüffler: Einfach den Netzwerk-Stecker ziehen.


----------



## A John (25 August 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



webwatcher schrieb:


> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=13378597&forum_id=122840
> Der Lachkrampf ist auch bei mir  soweit abgeklungen, dass ich wieder schreiben kann


Sorry, aber ich finde das nicht zum lachen. Bei einem solchen Ausmaß an Borniertheit und Verblödung stockt mir der Atem.
Die Typen repräsentieren ein Bundesministerium, welches im Falle einer Katastrophe für die innere Sicherheit des Landes verantwortlich ist.
Wenn das der intellektuelle Standard für Sicherheitspolitik ist, kann man auch Schimpansen für die Kontrolle von Atomkraftwerken einsetzen.


----------



## webwatcher (25 August 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



A John schrieb:


> Wenn das der intellektuelle Standard für Sicherheitspolitik ist, kann man auch Schimpansen
> für die Kontrolle von Atomkraftwerken einsetzen.


Sprich  nicht schlecht über Schimpansen...
Humor ist, wenn man trotzdem lacht, auch wenn es schon weh tut.

Das Ganze entartet zu einer  (traurigen) Lachnummer:
Titelblatt der aktuellen CHIP:

Schäuble-Blocker

PS: Im Vergleich mit den sonstigen verplemperten Millliarden ist das noch 
eher eine bescheidene Luftnummer.

PPS: Man dödelt weiter
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/94896


> Das Bundesinnenministerium hat eingeräumt, dass der vom Bundesverfassungsgericht verlangte Schutz des Kernbereichs der privaten Lebensgestaltung bei den geplanten heimlichen Online-Durchsuchungen "nicht allein mit technischen Mitteln abschließend garantiert werden kann".


Fragen eines Heiseleser:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=13380628&forum_id=122855


> Wurde Marihuana legalisiert?
> Joeymousepad (882 Beiträge seit 13.01.02)
> 
> Oder warum kommt ein Detail lächerlicher als das vorherige daher? Ich
> ...


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=13380647&forum_id=122855


> 5. August 2007 11:09
> Re: Schäuble und seine Staatssicherheit machen sich immer lächerlicher....
> MBN-Admin (203 Beiträge seit 19.12.06)
> 
> ...


----------



## webwatcher (25 August 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Und jetzt der absolute Hit: Da fällt mir gar nichts mehr zu ein 
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/tech/0,1518,501954,00.html


			
				Spiegel online vom 25. August 2007 schrieb:
			
		

> Chinesische Trojaner auf PCs im Kanzleramt
> 
> Zahlreiche Computer in Bundesministerien und im Bundeskanzleramt waren in den letzten Monaten mit Spionageprogrammen aus China infiziert. Nach Informationen des SPIEGEL versuchen Hacker aus Fernost weiterhin, Schadprogramme in Regierungs-PCs einzuschleusen.
> 
> Zahlreiche Computer in Bundesministerien sind mit Spionageprogrammen aus China infiziert. Das ist das Ergebnis einer Überprüfung durch den Verfassungsschutz und des Bundesamtes für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik. Neben dem Kanzleramt von Kanzlerin Angela Merkel, die sich von Sonntag an zum Staatsbesuch in China aufhält, sind das Wirtschaftsministerium, das Forschungsministerium und das Auswärtige Amt betroffen.


Vielleicht sollte das Innenministerim/BKA chinesische Hacker anwerben....


----------



## drboe (25 August 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/tech/0,1518,501954,00.html



> *Chinesische Trojaner auf PCs im Kanzleramt*
> 
> Zahlreiche Computer in Bundesministerien und im Bundeskanzleramt waren in den letzten Monaten mit Spionageprogrammen aus China infiziert. Nach Informationen des SPIEGEL versuchen Hacker aus Fernost weiterhin, Schadprogramme in Regierungs-PCs einzuschleusen.
> 
> Zahlreiche Computer in Bundesministerien sind mit Spionageprogrammen aus China infiziert. Das ist das Ergebnis einer Überprüfung durch den Verfassungsschutz und des Bundesamtes für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik. Neben dem Kanzleramt von Kanzlerin Angela Merkel, die sich von Sonntag an zum Staatsbesuch in China aufhält, sind das Wirtschaftsministerium, das Forschungsministerium und das Auswärtige Amt betroffen.



Genial! Ich hatte schon mehrfach überlegt, ob ich eine Prämie für den auslobe, der einen erfolgreichen Gegenschlag belegen kann. Nach dem Motto "kontrollierst Du meinen PC, kontrolliere ich Deinen PC!" So ab Staatsekretär aufwärt wäre das ggf. interessant, jedenfalls sofern die intern nicht ebenso öde agieren wie in der Öffentlichkeit. Nun erfährt man, dass man sich dazu erstens vertrauensvoll an die Chinesen wenden kann, und zweitens, woher die auf die Idee kommen, der sogn. Bundestrojaner wäre machbar. Schließlich können die Erfahrungen aus der Opferrolle vorweisen. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## A John (25 August 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



drboe schrieb:


> woher die auf die Idee kommen, der sogn. Bundestrojaner wäre machbar. Schließlich können die Erfahrungen aus der Opferrolle vorweisen.


Das kommt davon, wenn die ihre vermeintlich vorhandene Kompetenz als Maßstab nehmen.


----------



## webwatcher (25 August 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Der Schlusssatz  von Spon 


> Der Verfassungsschutz halte zudem Praktikanten für eine mögliche Gefahrenquelle.


jetzt sinds die bösen Praktikanten...
Um in einen vollgesicherten  PC einzudringen, muß das Tor von innen geöffnet werden.
Ohne tatkräftige  Mithilfe der Benutzer halte ich es für ausgeschlossen.
Fragt sich  also, welche P.....seiten oder trojanerverseuchte Mails angeklickt wurden.


----------



## webwatcher (25 August 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/94901


> Das Bundesinnenministerium sieht sich mit seiner Forderung nach heimlichen Online-Durchsuchungen in guter Gesellschaft. Explizite Regelungen für die verdeckte Ausforschung informationstechnischer Systeme durch Sicherheitsbehörden bestehen laut einer heise online vorliegenden Antwort des Innenressorts auf einen Fragenkatalog des Bundesjustizministeriums in Europa bereits in den Ländern Rumänien, Zypern, Lettland und Spanien.


Warum erwähnt  es  nicht, dass es sich auch in der Gesellschaft von Länder wie Rußland, China,
 Nordkorea, Iran  usw. befindet? Die reden nur nicht darüber...

Mit China haben sie doch bereits unfreiwillige Partnerschaft  aufgenommen...
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=13382004&forum_id=122863


> Stimmt! Und mit China hat man schon ein mächtigen "Verbündeten"


----------



## webwatcher (26 August 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

heise sonst eher mit solchen Meldungen hat es erst jetzt in den News
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/94932
und labert gequirlten Stuss


> Gegen Trojaner kann man sich im Kanzleramt und in den verschiedenen Ministerien genauso wenig völlig schützen wie zu Hause am eigenen PC: Wird der Anhang geöffnet, installiert sich das Spähprogramm automatisch, ohne dass es der Nutzer merkt. Die gesammelten Informationen werden dann übers Internet zurückgeschickt. Oft sind die Datenklau-Programme so geschickt entworfen, dass sie selbst von Spezialisten nicht enttarnt werden können.


Im heise-Forum stehen die dazu passenden Kommentare
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?list=1&forum_id=122900
z.B .
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=13386695&forum_id=122900


> 26. August 2007 19:14
> Experten? Was für Experten arbeiten da bitte?
> SimonH (618 Beiträge seit 25.08.06)
> Vor allem weil die Regierung doch selbst diese Online-Durchsuchungen
> ...


----------



## webwatcher (28 August 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/95010

Sommerakademie  in Absurdistan. Die Liste der faulen Ausreden und Beschönigungen wird immer länger.
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=13395697&forum_id=122974

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/95016
Selbst die Datenschützer können sich nicht dem  "Charme"  der SciFi Fantasien  entziehen 
und spekulieren über die virtuelle Marslandung

wie  diese hier  beschrieben
http://www.heise.de/ct/hintergrund/meldung/94880

Man weiß nicht, ob man lachen oder weinen soll über diesen Dilettantismus 
Die Terroristen sind jedenfalls  bestimmt  nicht beunruhigt...
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/95025


> Er könne aber noch nicht hinreichend beurteilen, ob die Technik etwa zwischen einem privaten Tagebuch oder einem Geschäftsbrief unterscheiden könne.


weia...


----------



## A John (28 August 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Man weiß nicht, ob man lachen oder weinen soll über diesen Dilettantismus
> Die Terroristen sind jedenfalls  bestimmt  nicht beunruhigt...


..... Im Vergleich zur Zerstörungswut unserer Sicherheitspolitiker wirkt so mancher terroristische Anschlagsplan wie ein harmloser Kindergeburtstag.


----------



## webwatcher (28 August 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Märchenstunde im BMI und Der Spiegel als andächtiger/kritikloser/gläubiger   Tradierer  

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,502542,00.html

PS: wer kann überhaupt überprüfen, wieviel davon wirklich  umgesetzt wird?


----------



## webwatcher (29 August 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Der Spiegel enthüllt  wie der Trojanereinsatz abläuft.

http://www.spiegel.de/spam/0,1518,502603,00.html


----------



## Der Jurist (29 August 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

... und jetzt erklärt der Spiegel, weshalb er nicht laufen kann.
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,502707,00.html


----------



## drboe (29 August 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Wobei diese beiden Artikel Bundes-Trojaner sind spähbereit und Experten nehmen Bundes-Trojaner auseinander vom gleichen Autor sind. Das muss wohl die besondere Form des _investigativen Journalismus_ sein, die im Hause unter dem Chefredakteur Aust üblich ist.

M. Boettcher


----------



## webwatcher (29 August 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



drboe schrieb:


> Das muss wohl die besondere Form des _investigativen Journalismus_ sein, die im Hause unter dem Chefredakteur Aust üblich ist.


Ob  Der Spiegel Vorreiter des neuen abgespeckten Unverbindlichkeits/Gefälligkeitsjournalismus ist 
oder dem Trend  der Zeit gefolgt ist, läßt sich kaum noch entwirren. Kaum eine Publikation beschäftigt  
heute  noch freie Mitarbeiter, die früher das Rückrat des qualitativen/investigativen Journalismus darstellten.
 Beim Handelsblatt  konnte ich aus nächster Nähe (ein Freund von mir war dort tätig)  
den Raub/Abbau an journalistischer Substanz miterleben.


----------



## webwatcher (29 August 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/95145
Und es gibt sie doch: Politiker mit Verstand: ganz vereinzelt und  man muß sie mit 
der Lupe suchen, aber es gibt sie:  


> Ähnlich wie Freiberg warnte auch der schleswig-holsteinische Innenminister Ralf Stegner im Interview mit der tageszeitung (Donnerstagsausgabe) vor der Kombination der Online-Durchsuchung mit dem BKA-Gesetz. Er sehe nicht, dass die SPD dieser Technik zustimmen könne. Er habe in drei Punkten Bedenken: "Erstens: Erforderlichkeit. *Ich bezweifle, dass wir damit wirklich Terroristen aufspüren. Oder wollen wir auf diese Weise senile Pornografen finden? *Damit, dass Onlinedurchsuchungen der Beweissicherung dienen, kann mir niemand kommen. Richterlich angeordnete Hausdurchsuchungen mit Computerbeschlagnahme gibt es schließlich jetzt schon. Und da kommt die Polizei nicht mit Blaulicht und Sirene.* Zweitens: Umsetzbarkeit. Da muss ich mit vielen zweifelnden Fachleuten sagen: Terroristen sind doch nicht blöd. Die setzen sich ins Internetcafé. *Drittens: Verfassungsmäßigkeit. Da möchte ich erst mal sehen, was die Richter in Karlsruhe zu dem Gesetz zu Onlinedurchsuchungen sagen, das die schwarz-gelbe Koalition in Düsseldorf beschlossen hat."


mal abgesehn vom Internetcafe. 
Was in der ganzen Debatte  nirgends auftaucht, wie den bitte die Zuordung 
eines PCs zu einer  Person erfolgen soll. Terroristen haben garantiert mehr als  einen PC 
genau so, wie schon jetzt "normale" Verbrecherbanden aus Pools von Handys schöpfen.


----------



## webwatcher (30 August 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,502827,00.html
Tagesbericht aus dem Irrenhaus 


> Aufschrei der Datenschützer: Der geplante Einsatz gefälschter Behörden-E-Mails für heimliche Online-Durchsuchungen von privaten Computern stößt auf starke Vorbehalte. Der Bundesbeauftragte für den Datenschutz, Peter Schaar, fordert: "So etwas darf es auf keinen Fall geben."


Wie lang würde es dauern, bis Abzocker und Internetgangster das für ihre Zwecke 
"instrumentalisieren" ?


> Der Grünen-Innenexperte Wolfgang Wieland kritisierte: "Wer Behördenpost als Träger von Spionageprogrammen einsetzt, untergräbt das Vertrauen der Bürger in staatliche E-Mails." Es sei auch naiv zu glauben, dass Terroristen, die konspiratives Arbeiten gewöhnt seien, sich auf diese Weise foppen ließen. *"Bundes-Trojaner als E-Mail-Anhang sind in etwa so unauffällig wie Personenbeschattung in Schlapphut, Sonnenbrille und grauem Trenchcoat."*


----------



## drboe (30 August 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



webwatcher schrieb:


> http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,502827,00.html
> Tagesbericht aus dem Irrenhaus





> Der Grünen-Innenexperte Wolfgang Wieland kritisierte: "Wer Behördenpost als Träger von Spionageprogrammen einsetzt, untergräbt das Vertrauen der Bürger in staatliche E-Mails." Es sei auch naiv zu glauben, dass Terroristen, die konspiratives Arbeiten gewöhnt seien, sich auf diese Weise foppen ließen.


Ich habe noch niemals einer Behörde, einer Körperschaft öffenlichen Rechts, Bank, Versicherung o. ä. Institutionen eine meiner Mail-Adressen mitgeteilt und werde das auch nicht tun. Vertrauen in staatliche E-Mails wäre folglich völlig unangebracht. Von daher werde ich jeden Müll von angeblichen Behörden dahin expedieren, wo ich auch die Nachrichten anderer, weltweit agierender Ganaven entsorge; automatischen und rückstandsfrei. Ich nutze bis heute keine Behördenportale und werde das angesichts der Ankündigungen sicher auch künftig nicht tun. Man kann wohl davon ausgehen, dass sich Terroristen ebenso verhalten werden. Dann also "Bye, bye E-Government". Mir hat schon die Bezeichnung nicht gefallen. Der Inhalt aber würde mir so, wie es letztlich angekündigt ist und länger schon zu befürchten war, mit Sicherheit völlig gegen den Strich gehen. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## webwatcher (31 August 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.zdnet.de/security/news/0,39029460,39157324,00.htm


> Bitkom: Zahl der Phishing-Opfer steigt


http://www.virenschutz.info/beitrag_Finanzieller+Schaden+durch+Phishing+gestiegen_1815.html


> Laut Sicherheitsexperten verursachen nur noch zehn Prozent der Phishing-Schäden durch eMails und Phishing-Webseiten. Im überwiegenden Teil setzen die Cyberkrimimellen mittlerweile auf Trojaner die per eMail verschickt werden und unbemerkt die Kontodaten ausspionieren.


ofensichlich ist das BKA bestrebt sich in die Gilde  der Phisher einzureihen und   diese Zahl weiter zu erhöhen
http://www.heise.de/tp/r4/artikel/26/26092/1.html


> Das Bundesinnenministerium will nicht von seiner Idee lassen, online auf Rechnern zu schnüffeln – die Reaktionen sind entsprechend
> ..
> Die Reaktionen sind entsprechend. In der Linksfraktion ist von einer "Variante wie ein billiger Phishing-Betrüger" die Rede. Die Behörde führe sich auf wie ein Verbrecher, der durchs Schlüsselloch guckt, sagt Mark Seibert aus dem Büro von MdB Jan Korte


Der Unterschied besteht nur in der angeblichen Absicht. Wer garantiert aber, das Profiphisher 
nicht auch  diesen Weg einschlagen?   (das BKA läuft bestenfalls unter Amateurliga)


----------



## TSCoreNinja (31 August 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Interessanter Lesestoff beim CCC: http://www.ccc.de/updates/2007/bkaterror?language=de


> *Chaos Computer Club veröffentlicht Entwurf des BKA-Gesetzes*
> 
> 31. August 2007 ([email protected])
> Wie kürzlich bekannt wurde, ist die Online-Durchsuchung nur die Spitze des Eisbergs innerhalb des Planungen von Bundesinnenminister Wolfgang Schäuble zur Ausweitung der Überwachung der Bevölkerung. Dem Chaos Computer Club liegt ein anonym zugespielter Entwurf des neuen BKA-Gesetzes vor. Darin ist u. a. vorgesehen, dass der Einsatz des Bundestrojaners auch ohne die Genehmigung eines Richters erfolgen soll, der normalerweise bei einem Grundrechtseingriff dieser Art obligatorisch ist. Durch die weitgehenden Befugnisse für die Ermittler entsteht der Eindruck, der Bundesinnenminister ignoriere die Vorgaben des Grundgesetzes vollständig.
> ...


----------



## webwatcher (31 August 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Auch Thema in Der Spiegel in Berufung auf die Berliner Zeitung
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,503075,00.html


> Schäuble will Online-Razzien auch ohne Richtererlaubnis
> 
> Innenminister Schäuble will das BKA künftig auch ohne Genehmigung Computer ausspähen lassen - zumindest vorübergehend. Für die SPD ist die Richtererlaubnis jedoch Grundvoraussetzung für die umstrittenen Online-Durchsuchungen. Bei der heutigen Expertenrunde der Koalition droht neuer Streit.


http://www.berlinonline.de/berliner-zeitung/print/politik/682371.html


> Schäuble lässt BKA online spähen
> Gesetzentwurf des Innenministers erlaubt Computer-Fahndung ohne richterliche Genehmigung / Bei "Gefahr im Verzuge" darf das Bundeskriminalamt sofort handeln
> ..
> Das geht aus dem Entwurf eines "Gesetzes zur Abwehr von Gefahren des internationalen Terrorismus durch das Bundeskriminalamt" (BKA) hervor, das der Berliner Zeitung vorliegt.


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/95269


> CCC veröffentlicht umkämpften Gesetz-Entwurf zu Online-Durchsuchungen
> er Chaos Computer Club (CCC) hat interessierten Netzbürgern den heftig umkämpften Entwurf (PDF-Datei) des Bundesinnenministeriums zur "Abwehr von Gefahren des internationalen Terrorismus durch das Bundeskriminalamt" (BKA) im Web zugänglich gemacht. Die Hackervereinigung schreibt dazu in einer Mitteilung, dass ihr das Papier anonym zugespielt worden sei


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/95247


> Datenschützer haben heimliche Online-Durchsuchungen vor der Beratung der umstrittenen Maßnahme durch Sicherheitspolitiker der großen Koalition am heutigen Freitag als nicht konform mit dem Grundgesetz und technisch kaum durchführbar kritisiert.


----------



## webwatcher (31 August 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



meinereiner schrieb:


> Wer garantiert aber, das Profiphisher nicht auch  diesen Weg einschlagen?


http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/tech/0,1518,502840,00.html


> BUNDES-TROJANER
> Kriminelle im Schlepptau
> Computerlecks für Online-Lauschangriffe sind auch bei Kriminellen begehrt. Genau das könnte Schäubles Bundes-Trojaner zum ausgewachsenen Sicherheitsrisiko machen. Informatiker fordern jetzt die Veröffentlichung solcher Schwachstellen - statt Einfallstore für Verbrecher zu schaffen.


ach was, geht langsam ein Licht auf?


----------



## A John (31 August 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Gerade gefunden bei:
http://ra-melchior.blog.de/2007/08/30/vom_bka_dringend_gesucht~2896648

Das BKA sucht:


> eine/n Entwickler/in / Programmierer/in mit der Qualifikation Hochschulabschluss EG 13 TVöD (Kennziffer: BKA 22/2007
> 
> Ihre Aufgaben
> Konzipierung und Entwicklung fortschrittlicher Methoden und Standards zur Untersuchung von Straftaten in Computernetzwerken mit dem Ziel der Sicherung digitaler Beweismittel
> ...



Quelle: http://www.bka.de/jobs/22_23_2007_071008.pdf

Anscheinend sind die mit ihrem Bundestrojaner noch lange nicht so weit, wie der Bundesschnüffelminister das gerne hätte.


----------



## webwatcher (4 September 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Der tägliche Irrsinn, kommentarfähig ist eigentlich das schon lange nicht mehr
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/95338


> Bayerische Spitzenpolitiker kämpfen für Online-Razzien





> Natürlich müssten insbesondere die Ursachen des islamistischen Terrorismus bekämpft werden.


Ob der Bundestrojaner wenigstens die gängigsten  arabischen Sprachen beherrscht?
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=13429801&forum_id=123311


> Das Gefasel über Terroristen nervt langsam



http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=13437534&forum_id=123390
eine  herrliche Glosse 


> Tiere als Sinnbild der Politik - heute: der Papagei
> FrogmasterL (mehr als 1000 Beiträge seit 02.11.05)
> 
> Politik-Papageien sind dafür bekannt, alles nachzuplappern, was sie
> ...


----------



## webwatcher (6 September 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/,tt2m3/deutschland/artikel/955/131720/


> In ihren Antworten auf Fragen der SPD hat das Bundesinnenministerium zweierlei zugeben müssen: *Dass sich bei einer Online-Durchsuchung die Privatsphäre nicht vernünftig schützen lässt. Und dass der Inhalt eines Computers online verändert werden kann - also Schriftstücke eingepflanzt werden können, die vorher nicht da waren.* Das beeinträchtigt die Beweistauglichkeit von Online-Erkenntnissen.


Es   beeinträchtigt es nicht, es führt das Ganze ad absurdum

In  Abwandlung eines bekannten Bonmots: 
"Glaube keiner  On-Line Untersuchung, die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast. "


----------



## webwatcher (6 September 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



> Hierbei ist seit ca. 2005 ein interessantes Phänomen zu beobachten:
> Plattitüden, die von Schwarzkopfpapagaien (Psittacidae Corruptae)
> vorgeplappert werden,  von Rotkopfpapageien(Psittacidae
> Diffusae) nach einiger Zeit begeistert nachgeplappert werden,


es ist soweit: 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/95618
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,504279,00.html


> Die SPD wird gegenüber den CDU-Forderungen im Anti-Terror-Kampf zahmer: Für den Vorschlag, Terrorcamp-Besuch unter Strafe zu stellen, gibt es Unterstützung prominenter Sozialdemokraten. Auch beim Thema Online-Durchsuchungen zeigen sich SPD-Vertreter gesprächsbereit.


----------



## webwatcher (7 September 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/95622


> 58 Prozent der Deutschen sind für Online-Durchsuchungen
> ...
> Der Bild sagte der sächsische Innenminister Albrecht Buttolo: „Bei der Terror-Bekämpfung darf es keine Tabus geben – das gilt auch für Online-Durchsuchungen. … Der jüngste Fahndungserfolg hat nämlich gezeigt, dass das Problem schnell gelöst werden muss.“


Bild sprach zuerst mit den Toten und  ist high...
http://www.bild.t-online.de/BTO/news/2007/09/07/terror-e-mail/trick-internet,geo=2451852.html


> Der E-Mail-Trick der Terrorbomber
> Der internationale Terror ist längst ein Hightech-Unternehmen – auch in Deutschland!


http://www.bildblog.de/2476/falsche-argumente-fuer-online-durchsuchungen


> Falsche Argumente für Online-Durchsuchungen
> Den "E-Mail-Trick der Terrorbomber" erklärt die "Bild"-Zeitung heute ihren Lesern:


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=13460974&forum_id=123616


> 58% der Deutschen
> haben keine Ahnung wovon sie sprechen...


warum sollten sie intelligenter sein, als die von ihnen gewählten Politiker
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=13460813&forum_id=123616


> *58 % dafür, und 90 % verstehen gar nicht, warum es dabei geht*
> chris2k (182 Beiträge seit 22.04.00)
> 
> Viele Menschen reagieren auf den diffusen Angstmacher Schäuble, und
> ...


http://de.wikiquote.org/wiki/Anton_Tschechow


> *"Die Menge meint, alles zu wissen und alles zu begreifen, und je dümmer sie ist, desto weiter erscheint ihr ihr Horizont." *- Anton Tschechow Briefe, 30. Mai 1888


----------



## Reinhard (7 September 2007)

*AW: Unsichtbar wird der Wahnsinn,wenn er genügend große Ausmaße angenommen hat.“*

„Unsichtbar wird der Wahnsinn, wenn er genügend große Ausmaße angenommen hat.“ Berthold Brecht

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=13463985&forum_id=123616


Und den Kommentar von *Heribert Prantl *nicht zu vergessen:
http://www.nzzfolio.ch/www/21b625ad...cle/e96315c4-0cba-4db3-b9f4-c68d4d13f1e9.aspx


----------



## Heiko (7 September 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

In dem Zusammenhang ein Programmhinweis:
http://www.3sat.de/neues/sendungen/magazin/112637/index.html


----------



## drboe (8 September 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Heute erschienen im Hamburger Abendblatt einige Artikel zum Bundestrojaner. Der Chefredakteur Menso Heyl hat sich sogar zu einem Kommentar hinreissen lassen, den man unter http://www.abendblatt.de/daten/2007/09/08/791806.html auch online nachlesen kann. In einem Anfall missionarischen Eifers habe ich dem Mann eine Mail geschickt.



> Sehr geehrter Herr Heyl,
> 
> Sie halten es laut Ihrem Kommentar 'Und seien es auch "Trojaner" . . .' im HA vom 8.09.2007 für unverantwortlich, dass sich die deutschen Innenminister nicht darauf verständigen konnten, ein Gesetz für die so genannten Online-Durchsuchungen zu machen. Wer einen Sachverhalt kommentiert, seine Sicht in die Öffentlichkeit trägt, der sollte sich mit diesem Sachverhalt zuvor sorgfältig auseinander gesetzt haben und nicht ungeprüft nachplappern, was als ziemlich unausgegorene Idee in den Köpfen Dritter entstanden ist. Auch wenn Sie es vielleicht für unverschämt halten, so  bezweifle ich doch, dass Sie dieser Notwendigkeit ausreichend entsprochen haben.
> 
> ...



M. Boettcher


----------



## Der Jurist (8 September 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

@ drboe

Wurde das Zeitungsabonnement schon vom Verlag gekündigt? :holy:


----------



## drboe (9 September 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Wurde das Zeitungsabonnement schon vom Verlag gekündigt? :holy:


Ich habe das Blatt tatsächlich abbonniert! Der Adressat meines Schreibens ist der Chefredakteur des HA, einem Blatt des Springer Verlages. Man darf daher wohl davon ausgehen, dass Herr Heyl kein Parteigänger der Sozialdemokraten oder gar linker Parteien ist. Dennoch wird die Trennung zwischen Redaktion und Verlag sicher auch im HA bestehen. Daher rechne ich nicht mit einer unfreundlichen Aktion des Verlags. Zumal der davon wohl auch nicht weiß; die Mail ging erst gestern 'raus. Und vermutlich wird die Abonnementsabteilung von meinem Schreiben nie erfahren. Ich könnte natürlich selbst kündigen. Andererseits kommt es mir nicht darauf an, jeden Morgen meine Überzeugungen bestätigt zu sehen. Sondern ich will wissen, an welchen Ecken der Stadt was passiert (und welche Sauereien die Stadtregierung wieder plant). Leider aber gibt es in Hamburg keine Zeitung, die über soviele lokale Themen informiert (oder auch desinformiert) wie das HA. Insofern bleibe ich HA und Verlag als Leser erhalten. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## webwatcher (9 September 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der Bundestrojaner via manipulierter Webseiten verbreitet wird, wie in der Abbildung zum Bericht im HA vom 8.09.2007 auf Seite 4 behauptet, dann würde letztlich jeder ungeschützte PC infiziert, mit dem man diese Seiten aufruft. Der Verbreitungsweg ist aber völlig unspezifisch und eben nicht auf Terroristen beschränkt. Damit würde der sogn. Bundestrojaner zu einem Schädling von vielen. Er würde ziemlich sicher entdeckt und die Hersteller von Abwehrsoftware werden ihn dann auch so behandeln.


Das ist der  eigentliche Kernpunkt der Fieberphantasien. Auf die anderen Punkte wie Analyse der Daten, Fremdsprachen,Verschlüssungen usw usw usw will ich hier gar nicht erst eingehen, da sie alle von diesem  ersten Schritt abhängen.  Wie von außen punktgenau ein PC "aufgeschlossen" und abgehört werden soll, hat bisher niemand plausibel erklären können. Wäre dieser  Traum eines  jeden kriminellen Hackers möglich, wäre es  mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit schon längst vorgeführt worden. Das groteske Missverständnis  in der Köpfen der Protagonisten dieser neverending Tragikschmierenkomödie ist, dass nicht zwischen Schrotschußmethode = Hackerangriff  und  Telefonüberwachung = Zielfernrohr unterschieden wird,  alles in einen Topf gerührt wird und dabei ein völlig ungenießbarer Brei herauskommt.
Selbst  wenn man Virenhersteller dazu verdonnern könnte (völlige Utopie) BKA-Schadsoftware nicht zu erkennen, würde das Problem der Treffersicherheit nicht im mindesten dadurch gelöst, da es jeden beträfe, egal ob mit oder ohne  Antivirensoftware. 
Zudem bin ich sicher, dass der CCC sich es sich nehmen lassen würde, aus dem Jäger einen Gejagten zu machen.
Die taz weiß es ganz genau, wie es abgelaufen ist und liefert auch die fertige Analyse. 
http://www.taz.de/index.php?id=digitaz-artikel&ressort=sw&art=4373&no_cache=1
Falls  es so war, haben wir alle Glück gehabt, dass die Möchtegernattentäter von grotesker Dämlichkeit waren und  dass zukünftige Terroristen die Hinweise bekommen, selbst wenn sie ähnlich dämlich sind, was man vermeiden sollte.
 Ein echter Fachmann  zur  Lage:
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,504063,00.html


> Ein hochrangiger Beamter in Berlin formulierte die Nachricht des Tages etwas anders: "Wir haben in diesem Fall Glück gehabt", sagte der erfahrene Terror-Jäger.



PS:


			
				taz schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn dabei, wie geschehen, ungeschützte fremde WLAN-Netze benutzt werden, erschwert dies zwar die praktische Zugriffsmöglichkeit der Ermittler, denn sie müssen zunächst einmal die neue Einwahladresse herausfinden und wohl auch einen neuen richterlichen Beschluss besorgen.


Ob so ein Richter auch nur die blasseste Ahnung hat, was er da unterschreibt?


----------



## Der Jurist (9 September 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Ab jetzt mit Exorzismus?

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,504660,00.html



> *CDU-Generalsekretär verlangt Kruzifixe in allen Schulen*
> 
> In bayerischen Klassenzimmern hängen sie schon, jetzt sollen Kruzifixe auch deutschlandweit in allen Schulen aufgehängt werden. Das fordert zumindest CDU-Generalsekretär Ronald Pofalla. Es gehe um ein "Bekenntnis zum Christentum".
> ...


----------



## webwatcher (9 September 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Wo liegt die Gemeinsamkeit mit der On-Line Durchsuchung? Man könnte den On-Line Trojaner eventuell als eine  Form des Exorzismus bezeichen, zumindest verhalten sich alle Beteiligten wie bei einer Geisterbeschwörung, nämlich völlig irrational.  

PS: Der Generalse*kräh*tär hält hier die konsequente Linie des Schwachsinnver*breiterns * ein. "Pofallern"  soll informierten Kreisen   zufolge  als  Verb für die höchste Steigerungsform von Blech reden in den Duden aufgenommen werden.


----------



## drboe (9 September 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Wie von außen punktgenau ein PC "aufgeschlossen" und abgehört werden soll, hat bisher niemand plausibel erklären können. Wäre dieser  Traum eines  jeden kriminellen Hackers möglich, wäre es  mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit schon längst vorgeführt worden.


Jeden zweiten Tag wird das Thema sogn. Online-Duchsuchungen durchs globale Dorf getrieben. Immer öfter juckt es mich in dann den Fingern einmal einen Betrag auszuloben für denjenigen, der öffentlich und nachprüfbar demonstriert, dass er gezielt eine Schnüffelsoftware auf den PC eines zuvor bestimmten Regierungsmitglieds (vom Staatssekretär aufwärts) plazieren und Anwendungsdaten von da auf den eigenen Computer übertragen kann. Der "Bürgertrojaner" als Gegenstück zum Bundestrojaner, sozusagen. Dann musste ich lesen, dass es Chinesen offenbar schon gelungen ist Computer von Ministerien mit so einem Tool zu verseuchen. Sicher nicht gezielt, aber so gut scheint es demnach um den Schutz der staatlichen Infrastruktur nicht bestellt zu sein.

Das Kunststück, dass "Wolfgang-ich-bin-anständig" Schäuble mit seinen BKA-Mannen vollbringen will, ist sicher das größte der IT-Welt. Er will ja auch die *gezielt* (!) mit dem Bundestrojaner angreifen, von denen er weder den Namen noch den physischen Aufenthaltsort kennt, die aber einen Anschlag planen, der Mafia zuzurechnen sind oder sogen. "Gefährder" sind. Ob die "Gefährder" in "putativer Notwehr" auch gleich elimiert werden und wer dann die Todeslisten und -schwadronen zusammenstellt, wird uns "Wolfgang-ich-bin-anständig" Schäuble  sicher noch beizeiten mitteilen. 

Ich bin den neuesten politischen Absichten zufolge wohl nicht mehr richtig sicher. Ich muss nämlich zugeben mich 2 mal längere Zeit in Afghanistan, mehrfach im Iran, sowie in Pakistan, Irak, Syrien und dem Libanon aufgehalten zu haben. Auch den türkischen Teil Kurdistans habe ich mehrfach bereist. Das könnte von der 'creme de la creme' deutscher Politik als Aufenthalt in einem Terrorcamp interpretiert werden. Die werden sich die Definitionshoheit wohl kaum freiwillig nehmen lassen. Bevor  man so etwas aufklären kann ist man u. U. schon mausetot. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## drboe (9 September 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



webwatcher schrieb:


> "Pofallern"  soll informierten Kreisen   zufolge  als  Verb für die höchste Steigerungsform von Blech reden in den Duden aufgenommen werden.



Dafür!

M. Boettcher


----------



## Der Jurist (9 September 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Was hat ein Kruzifix mit dem Bundestrojaner gemein?

Es hilft gleich wirksam gegen islamistischen Terror und ungebührliche Liberalität..

Ich habe die Sarkasmus-Tags nicht gefunden.

Beides ist für mich Ausdruck einer Geisteshaltung. Man wünscht sich die Inquisition zurück. Zum einen werden äußerliche Zeichen wieder eingeführt, deren Beseitigung als Liberalität angesehen wurde.
Gleichzeitig traut man dem Bürger dennoch nicht. Er kann zwar das religöse Symbol aufhängen und achten, aber weil die Gedanken letztlich doch frei sind, will man diese per Kontrolle der Festplatte überprüfen.


----------



## webwatcher (9 September 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



drboe schrieb:


> Das Kunststück, dass "Wolfgang-ich-bin-anständig" Schäuble mit seinen BKA-Mannen vollbringen will, ist sicher das größte der IT-Welt. Er will ja auch die *gezielt* (!) mit dem Bundestrojaner angreifen, von denen er weder den Namen noch den physischen Aufenthaltsort kennt, die aber einen Anschlag planen, der Mafia zuzurechnen sind oder sogen. "Gefährder" sind. Ob die "Gefährder" in "putativer Notwehr" auch gleich elimiert werden und wer dann die Todeslisten und -schwadronen zusammenstellt, wird uns "Wolfgang-ich-bin-anständig" Schäuble  sicher noch beizeiten mitteilen.


Der  Schluss, der aus den Überlegungen gezogen werden muß, ist, dass es Schäuble und  das   BKA samt der Übermutter der Nation Merkel,  (die sich zum zweiten Mal öffenlich hinter/vor  ihren Innenvollstrecker gestellt hat) in Wahrheit es um eine  Blankovollmacht geht, von der sich kein Mensch  vorstellen  kann, was dort in die leeren Zeilen eingetragen werden wird.
Vorher sollte  allerdings, um das Ganze zu vereinfachen, noch die  lästige Blockadeininstitution BVerfG  abgeschafft werden. (von der ohnehin niemand mehr spricht) 


Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wäre die Online-Durchsuchung nicht das mildere Mittel?


ob der Wundergläubige  vom Anfang dieses  Threads noch immer an die Geisterbeschwörung  glaubt?
Vermutlich, rationale  Überlegung  und irrationales Wunschdenken  schließen sich gegenseitig aus


----------



## webwatcher (9 September 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

19:10 ZDF Berlin direkt 

Zwei Blinde (Bosbach CDU und  Trittin Grüne ) diskutierten über die Farbe violett
http://www.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/13/0,1872,7003661,00.html


> Längst bewegen sich die Terroristen *auf technisch höchstem Niveau.*
> ..
> Bundestrojaner heißt die Lösung für diejenigen, die die Gesetze verschärfen wollen. Verdächtigen könnte eine Mail des Finanzamtes zum Beispiel zugeschickt werden. *Wird ein Anhang geöffnet, wäre unauffällig eine Spionagesoftware aufgespielt.* Die Behörden wären von nun an bei jeder Computerbewegung dabei.


Und diese Superterroristen sind so dämlich sich einen Trojaner auf den PC zu holen.
 In wenigen  Sätzen entlarven sich die Wunschvorstellungen als völlig abstruse  Phantasien 


> Man muss sich vorstellen, dass ein normaler Trojaner nicht nur Daten ausspioniert, sondern gleichzeitig auch Daten platzieren kann. Oder Daten, die auf der Festplatte vorhanden sind, manipulieren kann. Entsprechend ist natürlich die Beweiskraft vor Gericht, der Daten, die man ermittelt hat, anzuzweifeln", sagt Constanze Kurz, Sprecherin des Chaos Computer Clubs.


Leider ging  die Dame erst gar darauf ein, wie das überhaupt funktionieren soll.
 Etwas entäuschend von der Repräsentantin des selbsternannten Topcrackerclubs 
Hatte da mehr erwartet. (Vielleicht hat man aus einem längeren Interview auch nur diese 
wenigen Sätze reingeschnitten)


----------



## webwatcher (10 September 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/95769


> *SPD-Chef Beck sagt* bedingt *"Ja" zu Online-Durchsuchungen*


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=13481264&forum_id=123769


> Der Mann fällt sogar im Liegen noch um....


----------



## drboe (10 September 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Die Zeit zum Thema, wie es funktionieren soll. Neues zum Angriffsszenario eher Fehlanzeige:



> Egal wie der Bundestrojaner eingesetzt wird, eines ist sicher: Von allein kommt das Schnüffelprogramm nicht auf fremde Rechner. Es ist auf die Hilfe der Benutzer angewiesen. "Die Infiltration erfolgt wahrscheinlich über Dateien, die als Köder fungieren", sagt Markus Hansen, Informatiker beim schleswig-holsteinischen Unabhängigen Landeszentrum für Datenschutz (ULD). Die Benutzer bekommen zum Beispiel eine scheinbar seriöse E-Mail, in deren Anhang der Bundestrojaner versteckt wurde. Auch über Instant Messages mit manipuliertem Dateianhang könnte man sich die Spionage-Software einfangen. Ein weiterer Plan ist, tragbare Datenträger wie USB-Sticks oder CDs mit einem Späh-Programm in der Nähe von verdächtigen Personen auszulegen. Hier wird darauf gesetzt, dass die Benutzer den fremden USB-Stick in ihren Computer stecken.



Immerhin dazu die richtige Feststellung


> "Damit hat man allenfalls bei einfacher gestrickten Verdächtigen eine Chance",



Bei 


> Die einzige Methode mit "akzeptabler Treffsicherheit" sei hingegen, in die Wohnung des Verdächtigen einzubrechen und das Programm auf dessen Computer zu installieren. Was dann immer noch am Passwort scheitern kann, welches man oft braucht, um ihn anzuschalten.


komme ich immer noch leicht ins Grübeln, wie man auf einem PC ohne  jede Festplatte ein Programm installieren will. Ohne HW-Keylogger wird sich da nichts machen lassen. Der müßte aber seinen Speicher schon mitbringen.

*Das Fazit*


> Die Bundestrojaner sollen vor allem zur Terrorismusbekämpfung eingesetzt werden. "Das Innenministerium setzt bei der Onlinedurchsuchung darauf, dass hochintelligente Kriminelle Fehler machen – und das kann lange dauern".



Und dann spricht eine große, eher konservative Zeitung aus, was viele schon lange vermuten:



> Bleibt also die Befürchtung, dass es – bei einer eventuellen Ausweitung auf Privatpersonen – am Ende doch den Ottonormalsurfer am härtesten trifft.


So soll es wohl kommen, wenn er denn kommt, der Bundestrojaner. Es wird Zeit, sich über die Re-Konstitution der Republik Gedanken zu machen. Eine gute Verfassungsgrundlage könnte ich beisteuern: die erste Fassung des GG. Bleibt die Frage, wie man sich der Mittäter der bisher tonangebenden Politik entledigt ohne sich dabei die Hände schmutzig zu machen. Guantanamo?

Zum ganzen Artikel: Trojaner im Test

M. Boettcher


----------



## webwatcher (11 September 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/95837


> Doch sei die Forderung nach Online-Razzien nicht vom Tisch. Die Polizei
> müsse in die Lage versetzt werden, "mit modernsten Mitteln in die virtuelle und
> konspirative Welt des internationalen Terrorismus einzudringen und Gefahren
> rechtzeitig abzuwehren".


Blubber, Blubber, Blah, Blah 

Diese sinnfreien  Worthülsen hängen einem  langsam kreuzweise zum Hals raus.


----------



## webwatcher (12 September 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/95873


> Während der laufenden Haushaltsdebatte im Bundestag haben sich Bundesinnenminister Wolfgang Schäuble und Kanzlerin Angela Merkel (beide CDU) mit der Opposition ein rhetorisches Gefecht rund um heimliche Online-Durchsuchungen und ausstehende Maßnahmen zur Verbesserung der Sicherheitsarchitektur geliefert


Wenn Blinde  über Farben diskutieren...

PS: Das soll in keiner  Weise Blinde diskriminieren. Deren Intelligenz hängt in keiner Weise 
von ihren  körperlichen Defiziten ab...


----------



## webwatcher (13 September 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,505322,00.html


> Wolfgang Schäuble will die Online-Durchsuchung - die SPD sträubt sich noch. Im Interview mit SPIEGEL ONLINE warnt der frühere Innenminister Gerhart Baum vor einem Angriff auf Verfassungsgrundsätze: Der FDP-Politiker nennt die Argumente der Union "Augenwischerei".


http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,505432,00.html


> US-Geheimdienstchef Mike McConnell ist mit seiner Aussage zur Überwachung der drei in der vergangenen Woche im Sauerland festgenommenen Terrorverdächtigen zurückgerudert.* Deren Anschlagsplan sei nicht mit Hilfe der umstrittenen Verschärfung des Abhörgesetzes (FISA) vereitelt worden, sagte McConnell.* Am Montag noch hatte er erklärt, Abhöraktionen infolge der neuen Regelung hätten bei der Verhinderung des geplanten Terrorakts in Deutschland geholfen.


ach was...


----------



## webwatcher (14 September 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

heise hat es gestern gebracht
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/95918

heute macht Der Spiegel eine Story im BILD Niveau daraus 
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,505255,00.html

hätten mal besser vorher bei heise die Kommentare  gelesen, bevor sie den Müll
so kindlich naiv abgekupfert hätten
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=13509480&forum_id=123947


> Mit dem Stichwort "Terrorist" kann man zur Zeit jeden Scheis* an den Mann bringen
> Uralte Algorithmen zur Mustererkennung, biometrische
> Erkennungssysteme etc pipapo. So mancher Prof. bekommt da neues Geld
> für sein Labor, und die Firmen bekommen endlich das Lager geräumt.
> ...


----------



## drboe (14 September 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Man analysiert also Wortschatz, Grammatik und Anschlag an der Computertastatur. Zum Letzten frage ich mich: wie ermitteln die den Tipprhythmus im Chat, wenn der doch gar nicht übertragen wird, sondern eine Zeile erst dann gesendet wird, wenn sie fertig ist? Auch das Passwort wird nur komplett übertragen. Sitzen die Fahnder etwa an einem 3270 Terminal und suchen da den Kontakt zu Terroristen?



> Durch grammatikalische, Wortschatz- und Semantikabgleiche soll das "Dark Web Project" schon heute in der Lage sein, einen bestimmten, aber anonymen Schreiber anhand eines Text-Samples von wenigen hundert Worten mit einer Sicherheit von rund 95 Prozent zu identifizieren.


Quark! Man kann bestenfalls einen Autor mit einer gewissen Wahrscheinlichkeit an seiner Schreibe wiedererkennen. Eine Identifikation setzt Daten wie  Name, Wohnort, Geburtsdatum und -ort, Passfoto usw. voraus. Und die wird man so sicher nicht ermitteln.

Gut gefallen hat mir die Behauptung von "ausgefuchste Traceroute-Software". Was ist daran ausgefuchst? Das es die auch grafisch aufbereitet mit Geobezug gibt, weil man die Zuordnung von Netznummern zur Geografie kennt? Das nützt recht wenig, wenn man über Proxies oder Anonymisierer geht.

M. Boettcher


----------



## drboe (15 September 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Woher Schäuble, Zierke & Co. ihr formidables Wissen über Computer und das Internet beziehen.
5 Things Hollywood Thinks Computers Can Do 

M. Boettcher


----------



## webwatcher (15 September 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Das erklärt auch den begrenzten EDV/WWW-Horizont der Kanzlerin:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/96041


> Neue Argumente für die geplante Ausforschung "informationstechnischer Systeme" führte Merkel aber nicht an: "Es kann ja nicht sein, dass wir einen Raum ermöglichen, in dem Terroristen sicher sind, dass der Staat dort nicht 'ran kann", erklärte Merkel.


Seit den Zeiten in der DDR, in denen PCs aus Pappe als Übungsmodell dienten 
( Hab so ein Ding. Hab mich damals schlapp gelacht, als ich es das erste Mal gesehen hab) 
scheint ihr Computerverständnis sich nicht weiter als dieses Pappmodell entwickelt zu haben.


----------



## webwatcher (16 September 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/96055


> Mit dem Bundestrojaner gegen Anschläge mit schmutzigen Bomben


Kommentarfähig ist das eigentlich schon lange nicht mehr. Von bösen Dämonen 
besessen nannte man das im Mittelalter.

http://www.augsblog.de/2007/09/15/schaeubles-atom-schlag/


> Schäubles Atom-Schlag


http://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2007/09/15/der-angstmacher/


> Wolfgang Schäuble ist inzwischen offenbar jedes Mittel recht, um uns mit seiner Stasi 2.0 zu beglücken. Auch die kalkulierte Panikmache. Darum handelt es sich bei seinen Worten. Ohne jeden Beleg und offenbar auch ohne konkreten Anlass versetzt er die Menschen in Angst und Schrecken.
> 
> Das ist nicht nur widerlich. Sondern auch gefährlich.


----------



## Devilfrank (16 September 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Mit solch harten Fakten wurde ein Krieg in jüngster Vergangenheit begonnen. Aber darüber redet ja niemand mehr - da herrscht ja jetzt Demokratie...


----------



## webwatcher (17 September 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,506169,00.html
selbst der Spiegel ahnt langsam, dass etwas nicht stimmt:


> MINISTER-ALARMISMUS
> Schäuble und Jung spielen mit dem Entsetzen
> Anschläge mit schmutzigen Bomben, Abschuss entführter Passagierflugzeuge. Mit immer neuen Bedrohungsszenarien versuchen die CDU-Minister Schäuble und Jung im Anti-Terror-Kampf das Prinzip der Verhältnismäßigkeit auszuhebeln.
> .....
> Das Spiel mit dem Entsetzen ist gefährlich für den Rechtsstaat. Aber es ist vollkommen ungefährlich für den Innenminister. "Sorgen" lassen sich nicht so einfach widerlegen. Und behält er recht mit seinen Szenarien, werden alle ihn loben, dass er rechtzeitig gewarnt hat. Bekommt er aber unrecht, werden ihn alle loben, weil er die Bürger vor dem Schlimmsten bewahrt hat


Skrupel sind diesen Knaben  offensichtlich völlig fremd.  Für das Ziel Stasi 2.0  
werden sämliche rechtsstaatlichen Grundsätze über Bord geworfen.  Der Generalbundesanwalt
 darf in der Riege der Grundgesetzentsorger  natürlich nicht fehlen.
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/96104


> Generalbundesanwalt gegen "hysterisch gewordene Datenschutzdebatte"


----------



## webwatcher (18 September 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/96124


> Pohl analysierte die Informationen, die über ein Dutzend verdeckte Online-Durchsuchungen des Bundesnachrichtendienstes (BND) verfügbar sind. Sein Fazit: Genutzt würden in erster Linie unveröffentlichte Sicherheitslücken, die nicht nur der Allgemeinheit und Sicherheitsdienstleistern, sondern auch den Herstellern von Betriebssystemen oder Anwendungsprogrammen über einen längeren Zeitraum verborgen blieben.


Halte ich für nach wie vor für kompletten Unfug. Nirgends (außer den James Bond Stories mit der "vor Ort Installation" )  wird erklärt, wie man *gezielt* auf PCs *von außen* zugreifen will, inbesondere, 
wenn der Betreffende vom Internetcafe aus surft...
Wenn es gelungen ist, müssen außergewöhnliche Umstände,  wie zum Beispiel exorbitante Dämlichkeit 
der Ausgeforschten vorgelegen haben.
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=13548850&forum_id=124212


> Nur find ich die Diskussion in meinen Augen extrem peinlich. Wie
> stellen sich die Regierungen das vor? Da wird ein EXE File an
> "[email protected]" verschickt, mit dem Subject "Horny latina babe
> striptease", und hoffen, dass der Empfänger a) auf einem Windows PC
> ...


er hat erfaßt (als einer der wenigen, der noch nicht von der Hysterie angesteckt ist)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/96170
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=13549010&forum_id=124217


> Kennt einer den Film: Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier.
> So fühle ich mich. Täglich liest man die gleichen Textbausteine zur
> Onlinedurchsuchung. Stichhaltige Argumente kommen von den
> Befürwortern nie.


----------



## webwatcher (22 September 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/96369


> Bürgerrechtler diskutieren mit BKA-Chef über Online-Durchsuchung


mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen
So richtig befreit aber nicht...

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/96376


> Bundesverfassungsgericht will Online-Razzien streng prüfen


ach ja, das gibt es ja auch noch... 


> Der Präsident des Bundesverfassungsgerichts, Hans-Jürgen Papier, hat der großen Koalition
> geraten, im Dauerstreit um heimliche Online-Durchsuchungen die anstehende Entscheidung aus
> Karlsruhe über die *Lizenz für Netzbespitzelungen* des nordrhein-westfälischen Verfassungsschutzes abzuwarten.


Dafür wird eben das GG geändert (oder für völlige Willkür komplett außer  Kraft  gesetzt ) und 
 dem BVerfG eben die Zähne gezogen und  die Richter werden alle in den Ruhestand geschickt, 
da sie eh ständig "angepaßte" Gesetze  vor sich liegen haben werden.


----------



## Captain Picard (22 September 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/96385


> Auf der* Protestveranstaltung "Freiheit statt Angst"* haben am heutigen Samstag in Berlin mehrere tausend besorgte Bürger gegen den *"Überwachungswahn" *von Staat und Wirtschaft demonstriert. Konkret richtete sich der Unmut der Aktivisten vor allem gegen die heftig umstrittene Vorratsspeicherung von Telefon- und Internetdaten, *heimliche Online-Durchsuchungen *oder die neue einheitliche Steueridentifikationsnummer


----------



## webwatcher (25 September 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/96509


> SAP-Chef H.  K.  hat nichts gegen heimliche Online-Durchsuchungen.
> Er persönlich halte die potenziellen Bedrohungen für groß genug, als dass er
> seine Persönlichkeitsrechte *"ein wenig zurückstellen würde"*, sagte der Physiker
> im Bezug auf die umstrittene geplante Ausspähung "informationstechnischer Systeme" im Gespräch mit dem Berliner Tagesspiegel.


Merkel ist doch auch Physikerin...
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Angela_Merkel

PS: Physiker zeichen sich oft  dadurch aus, dass sie von Informationsverarbeitung ungefähr 
soviel Ahnung haben wie   die Gemüsefrau auf dem Wochenmarkt.

Zu SAP:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=13593321&forum_id=124582


> Schließlich wäre es gar nicht schlecht, wenn jemand mal ein
> einfaches, zuverlässiges Programm schriebe, das es schafft ins
> SAP-Repository einzudringen und dort _lesbare_ Daten herauszuholen.


----------



## webwatcher (27 September 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

TV-Tipp 
http://daserste.ndr.de/panorama/archiv/2007/t_cid-4284998_.html


> Vom Rechtsstaat zum Schnüffelstaat - Bundesbürger unter Generalverdacht
> ...
> Die Überwachung ohne konkreten Verdacht - das sei der entscheidende Schritt vom Bürger- zum präventiven Überwachungsstaat, warnen Kritiker der Vorratsdatenspeicherung. Stoppen kann sie nur noch das Bundesverfassungsgericht. Panorama über ein Gesetz, das Bundesbürger unter Generalverdacht stellt.


wird heute nacht auf EinsExtra (Satdigitalprogramm)   um 2.05  wiederholt


----------



## webwatcher (28 September 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/96724


> Das Forum InformatikerInnen für Frieden und gesellschaftliche Verantwortung (FIfF) hat ein Sonderheft seiner Zeitschrift FIfF-Kommunikation produziert. Unter dem Titel Wider den Zeitgeist befasst sich das Sonderheft mit der heimlichen Online-Durchsuchung und der fortlaufenden Demontage des Rechts. Das Sonderheft ist nach Angaben des FIfF dem amtierenden und dem ehemaligen Bundesinnenminister (Wolfgang Schäube respektive Otto Schily) gewidmet. "Die Autorinnen und Autoren schreiben darin, was sie vom Zeitgeist der Überwachung halten. Sie alle, aber nicht nur sie, sind verärgert und besorgt über eine Entwicklung, die seit dem 11.9.2001 zunehmend die politischen Institutionen unterspült", heißt es in der Mitteilung zum Erscheinen des Sonderheftes.


http://fiff.hbxt.de/publikationen/sonderausgaben/wider_den_zeitgeist/


----------



## drboe (28 September 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



webwatcher schrieb:


> PS: Physiker zeichen sich oft  dadurch aus, dass sie von Informationsverarbeitung ungefähr
> soviel Ahnung haben wie   die Gemüsefrau auf dem Wochenmarkt.


Kannst Du diese gewagte These auch belegen?

Dipl. Phys. Dr. rer. nat. Michael Boettcher


----------



## rolf76 (28 September 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



drboe schrieb:


> Dipl. Phys. Dr. rer. nat. Michael Boettcher


Lieber fünf Punkte im Namen als fünf Punkte in Flensburg.


----------



## drboe (29 September 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



rolf76 schrieb:


> Lieber fünf Punkte im Namen als fünf Punkte in Flensburg.


Nee Rolf, da liegst Du daneben!

1. sind es eigentlich 9 Punkte, denn natürlich lautet der offizielle Nachname "Böttcher". Und das "i" in "Michael" bzw. "Dipl." haben ja auch je einen 
2. dient die Abweichung zu meiner üblichen Zeichnung von Posts erkennbar einer Information, nämlich: erhobener Zeigefinger und ein "warte nur Freundchen" 
3. gehört "Dipl. Phys." sicher nicht zum Namen und der "Dr." meiner Meinung nach auch nicht, selbst wenn sich das in den Pass eintragen lässt (was ich sicher nicht beabsichtige)
4. und zu guter Letzt: 5 Punkte in Flensburg sind m. E. völlig unkritsch (meinen Auszug verrate ich aber nicht)

M. Boettcher


----------



## rolf76 (29 September 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Und ich dachte, das seien alles abgekürzte Vornamen. Der Trick mit Boettcher statt Böttcher ist gut.


----------



## technofreak (29 September 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Das Thema/Anliegen  des Threads hat wohl  einen heiteren versöhnlichen Abschluss gefunden. 
Die letzten beiden Hauptakteure scheinen auch nichts  mehr dazu beitragen zu wollen.
Einer der beiden hat mir mitgeteilt, dass er nichts mehr dazu posten wird.
Daher könnte der Thread eigentlich geschlossen werden oder hat jemand eine andere Sicht
der Dinge und  möchte mit Beiträgen, die zum Thema gehören, den Thread fortsetzen?


----------



## drboe (30 September 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Wie sehr die Politik versucht die Rechtswirklichkeit in Deutschland nachteilig zu verändern, ist in diesem Thread an einem Thema dargestellt. Die "andere Seite", nämlich der BGH, zieht in ähnlichen Fällen willig mit.  Dazu einmal http://www.r-archiv.de/article2912.html lesen*. Angesichts solcher Entscheidungen sollte man sich nicht zu sehr auf den Demokratie-erhaltenden Einsatz oberster Gerichte verlassen. Was wegen der sich verstärkt aufdrängende Blicke auf die Geschichte auch kaum angebracht ist. In DE - aber nat. nicht nur da - wird von offenbar hochgradig interessierten Gruppen auf breiter Front Demokratie beseitigt, ohne dass es zu einer nennenswerten Gegenwehr kommt. Kein Wunder, wenn aus der Politik stets aufs Neue nachgelegt wird, sobald ein Pfeiler mehr oder weniger gründlich beseitigt ist. 

* gefunden via http://spitzelblog.blogspot.com/

M. Boettcher


----------



## dvill (30 September 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

"Ich bin kein Experte"

Ach was ...


----------



## Immo (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/96838


> Koalition will Verfahren zum BKA-Gesetz beschleunigen
> Inhaltlich gibt es keine Einigung über die umstrittenen heimlichen Online-Durchsuchungen in dem Vorhaben zur präventiven Aufrüstung des Bundeskriminalamts, trotzdem soll sich der Bundesrat mit dem Entwurf beschäftigen.


Hauptsache es geht vorwärts, die Richtung ist egal...


----------



## Der Jurist (4 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/96914


> *Gutachter bezweifeln Durchführbarkeit von heimlichen Online-Durchsuchungen *
> 
> Die bisher bekannt gewordenen Fachgutachten zur anstehenden Entscheidung des Bundesverfassungsgerichtes über die Rechtmäßigkeit von heimlichen Online-Durchsuchungen zweifeln an der Machbarkeit eines "Bunds-Trojaners". Der Tenor: Die allgemeine Sicherheit von ITK-Systemen sollte wichtiger sein als die Ausnutzung von Sicherheitslücken durch eine Online-Durchsuchung.  ....



nett, richtig nett.


----------



## jupp11 (4 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Man gibt sich weiter zuversichtlich 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/96949


> Aber auch über drahtlose Schnittstellen wie Bluetooth, WLAN oder Infrarot
> seien *Schadprogramme* wie Trojaner *leicht *einzuschleusen.


Interessant, dass man derartiges  selbst als Schadprogramme bezeichnet


----------



## Der Jurist (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/97032

Das Dementi vom LKA Bayern bei Heise.


----------



## drboe (13 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Von China lernen heisst siegen lernen! Chinesisches Unternehmen plädiert für globale Überwachungsstandards

M. Boettcher


----------



## jupp11 (17 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/97510


> Österreich will heimliche Online-Durchsuchung 2008 einführen
> ...
> Nach Angaben der Justizministerin Berger soll die Online-Durchsuchung
> *ein- bis zweimal im Jahr *eingesetzt werden,


der dazu passende Kommentar 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=13714871&forum_id=125697


----------



## webwatcher (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/98084


> Karlsruher Urteil wird nicht entscheidend für Online-Ermittlung sein


BVG  ? Ist das nicht das Gericht, das  wie das Grundgesetz abgeschafft werden soll?


----------



## A John (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



webwatcher schrieb:


> BVG  ? Ist das nicht das Gericht, das  wie das Grundgesetz abgeschafft werden soll?


Warum abschaffen? Ignorieren reicht völlig. :wall:


----------



## webwatcher (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/98242
Der weltführende Experte  für IT-Technik doziert:


> "Moderne Technologien wie IT und Internet bestimmen nicht nur unsere
> Arbeitsabläufe und Arbeitsweisen, sondern bergen auch Risiken in sich, auf die
> wir eine Antwort finden müssen. Nicht nur müssen wir unsere IT-Systeme
> hinreichend zu schützen wissen, wir müssen die Sicherheitsorgane auch in die
> ...


----------



## Der Jurist (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Gegen die heimliche Taschendurchsuchung nach Daten  gibt es dann die Alu-Hülle.


----------



## physicus (3 November 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Das halte ich für ein gefährliches Experiment!

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/mobil/0,1518,515074,00.html


----------



## webwatcher (3 November 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Dass Schweizer Käse gesund ist, kann man danach nicht mehr glauben...


----------



## webwatcher (6 November 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Schweizer Käse in Berlin
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/98528


----------



## webwatcher (15 November 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

wenn Blinde von der Farbe reden:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/99034
Nachilfeuntericht:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=13894072&forum_id=127330


----------



## webwatcher (16 November 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,517575,00.html


> *"Der Speicherwahn führt in den Überwachungsstaat"*
> 
> Vorratsdatenspeicherung, Bundestrojaner, biometrischer Pass - FDP-Rechtsexpertin Sabine Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger fürchtet den staatlichen Speicherwahn. Im SPIEGEL ONLINE-Interview erklärt die Ex-Bundesjustizministerin, warum der Überwachungsstaat näher ist als je zuvor.


es gibt also doch noch Politiker(innen), die nicht völlig den Verstand verloren habe...


----------



## drboe (16 November 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



webwatcher schrieb:


> es gibt also doch noch Politiker(innen), die nicht völlig den Verstand verloren habe...


Ja, gewiß. Aber man muss die mit der Lupe suchen. Die Dame mit dem langen Namen gehört dazu. Man fragt sich aber, wie solche Leute es in der eigenen Partei aushalten. Was in der Politik wirklich zählt, haben 26 Sozialdemokraten - die etwas so sozial und demokratisch wie die anderen christlich sind - jüngst gezeigt http://dip.bundestag.de/btp/16/16124.pdf. Denen geht es schon lange nicht mehr um die Sache, sondern um schnöden Mammon, wie sich auch hier gut ablesen läßt (zur Langfassung der Studie).

Es ist schlicht zum Kotzen!

M. Boettcher


----------



## Neukamp (17 November 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Schäuble lässt Bundestrojaner weiterentwickeln.

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/99150

Man muß sich einmal mehr Fragen, wie dieser Mann noch haltbar als Politiker ist.


----------



## webwatcher (19 November 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/99238

Die übliche Beschwichtigungskampagne


----------



## webwatcher (20 November 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/99307

Die Herbsttagung der Virtuellen...


----------



## webwatcher (23 November 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/99453

Polizisten im  Schrank des Brieftaubenzüchters


----------



## drboe (23 November 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



webwatcher schrieb:


> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/99453
> 
> Polizisten im  Schrank des Brieftaubenzüchters



Bei solchen Thesen: "Besonders erschreckend sei es, dass terroristische Propaganda mittlerweile in Kinderzimmer eindringe." würde ich gern einmal den Beleg sehen. Ich vermute, dass der doch recht dürftig ausfallen dürfte. Bei so gut wie keiner sogen. "Verbesserung" der inneren Sicherheit der letzten Jahre sind die Behauptungen auf ihren Tatsachengehalt hin abgeklopft worden. Zu den Tatsachen gehören z. B.:

- Anzahl der durch Terror in Deutschland zu Tode gekommenen Bürger: 0
- Anzahl der mit Hilfe deutscher Pässen durch Terroristen begangene Anschläge: 0
- Anzahl der jährlichen Fälschungen von deutschen Personalausweisen : <100 Fälle
- Anzahl der mit Hilfe gefälschter deutscher Pässe bzw. Ausweise begangene Terroranschläge: 0
- Anzahl der Terroranschläge, die mit biometrischen Daten in Ausweisen hätten verhindert werden können: 0
- Anzahl schwerster Straftaten, die mit biometrischen Daten hätten verhindert werden können: 0
- Anzahl der Terroranschläge, die mittels der sog. Online Durchsuchung hätten verhindert werden können: 0
- Anzahl schwerster Straftaten, die mittels der sog. Online Durchsuchung hätten verhindert werden können: 0
- Anzahl der Terroranschläge, die mittels der Kfz-Kennzeichenerfassung hätten verhindert werden können: 0

Diese Liste liesse sich fast beliebig fortführen. Inzwischen urteilen Verwaltungsgerichte, dass allein der - durch Ermittlungen nicht erhärtete - Terrorverdacht die Sperre von Bankkonten rechtfertigt. Ein wunderbares Urteil - für Leute mit Blockwartmentalität. http://www.tagesspiegel.de/politik/deutschland/Urteil-Prozess-Terrorismus;art122,2422906 Die demokratischen Grundsätze diese Landes werden jeder Tag ein Stückchen mehr geschleift; von Politikern und Parteien, Richtern - bis hinaus zum BVerfG-  und Staatsanwälten, Behördenvertretern aller Art, den Medien, der Bundeswehr .... - und von uns, die wir der fortschreitenden Zerstörung der Demokratie nicht energisch genug entgegen treten. In wenigen Jahren werden uns unsere Kinder und Enkel fragen, warum wir geschwiegen, uns nicht aufgelehnt haben. Warum wir geduldet und ertragen haben, was nicht zu erdulden und nicht zu ertragen war und ist. Warum wir es zugelassen haben, dass sich in diesem Land undemokratische Strukturen verbreiten wie ein Krebsgeschwür und sich Koofmichs und Gauner diesen Staat, - unseren Staat! -  unter den Nagel gerissen haben. Kurz, man wird uns unter Umständen fragen, wie wir zulassen konnten, dass die beste Verfassung, die Deutschland je hatte, dem Sicherheitswahn und dem Neoliberalismus geopfert wurde. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## A John (24 November 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



drboe schrieb:


> Kurz, man wird uns unter Umständen fragen, wie wir zulassen konnten, dass die beste Verfassung, die Deutschland je hatte, dem Sicherheitswahn und dem Neoliberalismus geopfert wurde.


Richtige Frage, aber falsch formuliert. Sie müsste lauten: *Wie kommt es,* dass wir es zulassen...
Mögliche Antwort: Man sorge dafür, dass es uns (im wirtschaftlichen Sinne) schlecht geht, oder wir zumindest Angst haben, es könnte uns bald schlecht gehen.
Menschen, die materielle Sorgen haben, denen man bewußt Bildung vorenthält, ihnen jede Chance auf Verbesserung ihrer Situation verweigert und sie in die Resignation treibt, geht das Grundgesetz a.A. vorbei. Für die ist der Verlust von Freiheitsrechten bedeutungslos, weil sie nicht sehen, was sich dadurch für sie ändert.
Hinzu kommt die für uns Menschen typische Lethargie. Vorbild für das, was da abläuft, ist ein Remake des Gesetzes zur Behebung der Not von Volk und Reich von 1933.
Das hat zunächst durchaus seinen Zweck erfüllt.


----------



## webwatcher (26 November 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

In  3sat unter dem Oberbegriff Cybercrime 
http://www.3sat.de/3sat.php?http://www.3sat.de/neues/sendungen/magazin/112637/index.html

http://www.3sat.de/3sat.php?http://www.3sat.de/neues/sendungen/magazin/112924/index.html


> Prof. H.  F.:
> Die wahrscheinlichere Variante ist, dass die Software, die dort eingesetzt wird, so missbraucht werden kann, wiederum von Kriminellen, dass ein unbescholtener Bürger überwachbar ist. Und zwar nicht durch die Polizei, sondern in dem Fall durch beliebige Hacker, Sie müssen sich vorstellen, was natürlich für den Staat möglich ist, ist erst recht für jemanden möglich, der halbwegs versiert ist, dieses Tool auch einzusetzen.


----------



## Der Jurist (26 November 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Prof. H. F.:]Die wahrscheinlichere Variante ist schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wenn dies gelingt, dann sind die Daten in einem Strafverfahren nicht mehr verwertbar.
> ...


----------



## webwatcher (26 November 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/99580


> Bundeskriminalamt speichert seit Jahren IP-Adressen von BKA-Website-Besuchern
> ...
> Ulla Jelpke, die innenpolitische Sprecherin der Linksfraktion, kommentierte die
> Antwort der Bundesregierung ironisch: "Das BKA geht anscheinend davon aus,
> ...


 Kommentare bei Heise: 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=13959065&forum_id=127896
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=13958915&forum_id=127896
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=13958921&forum_id=127896


----------



## drboe (26 November 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Ganz neu ist diese These nicht:


Die These hat leider einen Schönheitsfehler: sie geht davon aus, dass Richter nach wie vor auf den Prinzipien rechtstaatlicher Justiz bestehen. Das war einmal. Inzwischen will man u. a. unter Folter gewonnene "Tatsachen" nicht ignorieren, - der eine oder andere will gar ein bischen mitfoltern - beschließt, dass bereits ein Terrorverdacht für eine Kontensperre genügt und verdächtige Kontenbewegungen dazu nicht nachgewiesen werden müssen. Es gibt genügend Belege für fortwährenden Rechtsbruch z. B. bei Ermittlungen nach §129a, der Telefonüberwachung, Durchsuchungsbeschlüssen, den Maßnahmen im Vorfeld des diejährigen G8-Gipfels, abgesegnet durch die hiesige Justiz. Von den Deals in zig Strafverfahren will ich gar nicht erst reden. Insofern ist die Annahme des rollenden Ministers, er könnte auch vor dem höchsten Gericht Erfolg haben, nicht gänzlich unbegründet. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## webwatcher (29 November 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/99755


> Der Bundesdatenschutzbeauftragte Peter Schaar und der Verband der
> deutschen Internetwirtschaft eco wollen den Bundesrat von einer Entschließung
> abbringen, wonach Rechteinhabern Zugriff auf die künftig verdachtsunabhängig
> vorzuhaltenden Vorratsdaten von Telefon- und Internet-Verbindungen gegeben
> werden soll.


Die Demaskierung der wahren Motive  hat begonnen


----------



## webwatcher (29 November 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/99773


> Online-Razzien sind die Polizeiautos der digitalen Welt


tatü, tata  (kindlicher geht es kaum)
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=13981429&forum_id=128105


----------



## webwatcher (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/100237


> Der stellvertretende Generalbundesanwalt Rainer Griesbaum betrachtet im
> Gegensatz zu seiner Chefin Monika Harms heimliche Online-Durchsuchungen sehr skeptisch.
> Die geplante umstrittene Ermittlungsmaßnahme hält er für wenig praxisgerecht. "Der Ruf nach der Online-Durchsuchung geht oft ins Leere", erklärte der Strafverfolger am heutigen Freitag


Der Rufer in der (geistigen) Wüste... (voice in the wilderness...)


----------



## Wembley (8 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

In Österreich lässt man jetzt so richtig die Sau raus:

http://diepresse.com/home/politik/i...itik/innenpolitik/348072/index.do&selChannel=


			
				diepresse.com schrieb:
			
		

> Am Ende einer langen Parlamentssitzung beschlossen SPÖ und ÖVP am Donnerstag eine Novelle zum Sicherheitspolizeigesetz. Dieses sieht nun vor, dass Mobilfunkbetreiber bei Gefahr in Verzug der Polizei die Standortdaten und die sogenannte IMSI-Kennung eines Handys bekannt zu geben hat – und zwar ohne richterlichen Beschluss.


Die Erklärungen (oder Ausreden) dazu sind äußerst lesenswert.

Aber das ist noch nicht alles:


			
				diepresse.com schrieb:
			
		

> Demnach wird mit dem Gesetz auch die *Internetüberwachung ohne richterliche Genehmigung* erlaubt. Die Sicherheitsbehörden dürfen von Internetanbietern die Internetprotokolladresse (IP-Adresse) zu einer bestimmten Nachricht sowie Namen und Anschrift des Benutzers dieser IP-Adresse verlangen.


----------



## webwatcher (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/tp/r4/artikel/26/26809/1.html


> Der Innenminister und seine volksparteiübergreifende Gefolgschaft weiden im Sicherheitswahn die Verfassung aus - kritische Fragen und kritisches Denken sind demgegenüber auch in der freien Presse Mangelware


Das gilt auch für diesen Thread: 18000 Hits in genau einem Jahr.
Zum Vergleich:  ein Abzockethread schaffte es mühelos  in zwei Monaten auf 130000 Hits. 
Nur das eigene Portemonaie tut weh, Bedrohungen der freiheitlichen  Demokratie  sind Nebensache.


----------



## drboe (15 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

SPD stellt Ja zu Online-Durchsuchung in Aussicht



> Der SPD-Politiker Edathy signalisierte die Zustimmung seiner Partei. Das neue Gesetz könnte demnach nach der Entscheidung des Bundesverfassungsgerichts fertig gestellt werden.



Widerlich!

M. Boettcher


----------



## webwatcher (18 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



drboe schrieb:


> Widerlich!


und was sagt man dazu?
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/100746


> Niedersachsens Innenminister will auch Wohnungen heimlich durchsuchen lassen


kann gar so viel fressen, wie ich kotzen möchte


----------



## drboe (18 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



webwatcher schrieb:


> und was sagt man dazu?
> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/100746


Dass es allerhöchste Zeit wird dass wir Bürger diesen Staat, seine Verfassung und uns vor solchen Politikern schützen. Die Feinde der verfassungsmäßigen Ordnung haben Ämter in diesem Staat inne. An sich ist das unfaßbar; scheint hier in Deutschland aber zur Regel zu werden.

M. Boettcher


----------



## webwatcher (28 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/101087


> 24C3: Kampf gegen Schäubles Computerwanze
> Seit Bundesinnenminister Wolfgang Schäuble (CDU) dem Bundeskriminalamt (BKA)
> mit den heftig umstrittenen heimlichen Online-Durchsuchungen eine Lizenz fürs
> "staatliche Hacken" für die Terrorabwehr in die Hand geben will, herrscht beim
> Chaos Computer Club (CCC) Hochkonjunktur.


Der Innenillusionist ahnt vermutlich gar nicht, was für eine  Lawine er losgetreten hat.


----------



## webwatcher (3 Januar 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,526168,00.html


> Unlängst noch machte sich die SPD gegen die Online-Durchsuchung stark, nun klingt es aus dem Mund des Fraktionschefs Struck ganz anders. Der kann sich nämlich unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen (erhebliche Verdachtsmomente, Richtervorbehalt) solche Durchsuchungen gut vorstellen.
> 
> "Die Sicherheitsbehörden haben uns überzeugend dargelegt, dass viele Terror-Aktivitäten mit Hilfe des Internets koordiniert werden", sagte er im "Stern".


Das mag ja sein, aber dass diese Aktivitäten mit Hilfe eines Bundestrojaners gezielt ausgespäht 
werden können, hat noch niemand vorgeführt.
 Otto Normalo beim intimen Sexchat-Geplausche abzuhören ist kein Kunststück...


----------



## drboe (3 Januar 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Tja, die Unterschiede zwischen den Parteien verschwinden zusehends. In den Bereichen Wirtschaft,  Steuern, Arbeit und Soziales sowie der weltweiten Kriegsbeteiligung ist schon lange so. CDU/CSU/FDP/SPD und Bündnis90/Die Gurken ziehen an einem Strang. Spätestens dann, wenn man an der Regierung beteiligt ist. Warum sollte diese Gemeinsamkeit bei der Beschnüffelung des Volkes halt machen? 

Die Politiker-Kaste erklärt dem Volk den Krieg. Ich bin längst dafür, diese Kriegserklärung anzunehmen und angemessen zu reagieren. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## A John (3 Januar 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



drboe schrieb:


> Die Politiker-Kaste erklärt dem Volk den Krieg. Ich bin längst dafür, diese Kriegserklärung anzunehmen und angemessen zu reagieren.


Wir sind inzwischen etwa da, wo wir Anfang 1933 schonmal waren.
Wie Du ganz richtig festgestellt hast, gibt es keine relevante Partei die gewillt ist, sich der galoppierenden Erosion des Rechtsstaates entgegen zu stellen.
Mit legalen und friedlichen Mitteln ist die IMO auch nicht mehr aufzuhalten.
Wie man mit Demonstranten künftig umzugehen gedenkt, konnte man -auch- in Heiligendamm sehen. Und dass die Bundeswehr im Inneren eingesetzt wird, ist nur noch eine Frage der Zeit.
Der Verfassungsschutz hat sicher keinerlei Skrupel, pyrotechnische Argumentationshilfe (wie in Celle) zu leisten.
Alles in allem, schlechte Aussichten für einen Volksaufstand. Er würde enden, wie der vom 17.06.1953.


----------



## drboe (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



A John schrieb:


> Alles in allem, schlechte Aussichten für einen Volksaufstand. Er würde enden, wie der vom 17.06.1953.


Ach was! Das aktuelle Beispiel ist 1989, nicht 1953! Das Einzige, was nötig wäre, ist demnach eine ausreichend große Zahl von Bürgern, die bundesweit gemeinsam Ämtern, Rathäusern, Ministerien, Polizeidienststellen und sonstigen staatlichen Institutionen einen Besuch abstatten. Wenn die Mitarbeiter da das Hasenpanier ergreifen, dann sollte man die m. E. nicht aufhalten. Lediglich das Vernichten von Unterlagen und die Mitnahme von staatlichen Wertsachen, Barmitteln usw. wäre zu verhindern. 

Auch 1989 gab es eine Armee, die im Innern hätte aktiv werden können und sollen. Sie hat es nicht getan und sie würde es auch nicht tun. Oder glaubst Du, die deutschen Soldaten, die im Namen der angeblich verteidigten Demokratie weltweit in die Piste beissen (sollen), wären tollwütige Hunde und schlimmer als die NVA der DDR? Die Bundeswehrangehörigen geniessen in Deutschland keine Privilegien, für die es sich lohnen würde auf die eigene Leute zu schiessen. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## webwatcher (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/101294


> CSU fordert *Online-Razzien* "ohne jede weitere Verzögerung"


Bisher waren es noch heimliche Einzelschnüffeleien, die CSU prescht mal wieder 
in altgewohnter Mentalität vor.


----------



## A John (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



drboe schrieb:


> Das aktuelle Beispiel ist 1989


Das kann man IMO nicht vergleichen.
Die DDR war 1989 praktisch bankrott, die Führung zerstritten und die internationale Reputation im Eimer.


drboe schrieb:


> Auch 1989 gab es eine Armee, die im Innern hätte aktiv werden können und sollen.


Das stand auf Messers Schneide. Hätten die Russen dem Regime nicht die geforderte Unterstützung verweigert, sähe die Sache heute vielleicht ganz anders aus.


drboe schrieb:


> Die Bundeswehrangehörigen geniessen in Deutschland keine Privilegien, für die es sich lohnen würde auf die eigene Leute zu schiessen.


Alles eine Frage der Personalauswahl und der Motivation. Schicke die Leute in wochenlangen Dauereinsatz bei schlechter Verpflegung und Unterkunft, sorge dafür, dass einigen von ihnen der Schädel eingeschlagen wird und dass sich das herumspricht.
Dann noch ein paar aufmunternde Worte durch die Einsatzleitung, sollst Du mal sehen, wie die loslegen, wenn sie wissen,dass sie disziplinarisch nichts zu befürchten haben.
Frage mal Aktivisten, die bei den Startbahn-West- oder Brockdorf-Demos dabei waren.


----------



## webwatcher (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,526739,00.html


> Baum fordert Niebel zum Rücktritt auf
> 
> Der FDP-Generalsekretär unter Beschuss: Nach seinem Vergleich der aktuellen
> Regierungspolitik mit DDR-Verhältnissen muss Dirk Niebel scharfe Kritik aus den
> eigenen Reihen einstecken. Ex-Innenminister Baum verlangte sogar einen Rücktritt.


Sind  das alles Sensibelchen....
Sicherlich nicht allzu geschickt, aber es wird immer am lautesten geschrieen, wenn
wunde Punkte getroffen werden. Baum sollte sich wahrhaftig da raushalten, es gibt wichtigeres.
http://www.ftd.de/politik/deutschland/:Merkel Warnschuss Arrest Erziehungscamps/299343.html


> Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel greift erstmals deutlich in die Debatte um Jugendkriminalität in Deutschland ein. Sie sei "besorgt", sagte die Kanzlerin - und forderte Warnschuss-Arrest und Erziehungscamps.


na also, wieso die Aufregung...


----------



## Der Jurist (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



A John schrieb:


> ....  Das stand auf Messers Schneide. Hätten die Russen dem Regime nicht die geforderte Unterstützung verweigert, sähe die Sache heute vielleicht ganz anders aus. ....


Es war noch brisanter. Als die DDR-Führung die Truppen im Innern einsetzen wollten, verweigerten die Russen die Freigabe der Truppen aus dem System des Warschauer Pakts. Die ausgegebene Munition musste wieder eingesammelt werden und in Leipzig kam es nicht zum Blutbad.


----------



## johinos (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



A John schrieb:


> Frage mal Aktivisten, die bei den Startbahn-West- oder Brockdorf-Demos dabei waren.


Sind die jetzt bei der Bundeswehr beschäftigt?


----------



## webwatcher (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/101329


> ** Was an den Zahlen weniger gefällt, sind die Inhalte: 293 Artikel zum Thema Bundestrojaner, zum Terrorkampf durch Datenschnüffelei und -Speicherung sind entschieden zuviel. Da verwandelt der Aufschwung das Land in blühende Landschaften komplett mit hübschen Korruptionsskandalen und ganz wunderbaren Bobos in Paradise im träumerisch-merkelischen Juste-Milieu – und ich schreibe, schreibe, schreibe über den alltäglichen Datensammelwahnsinn in Politik und Wirtschaft, etwa über die Totalprotokollierung der Telekommunikation. Damit gehöre ich wie überhaupt der ganze Heiseticker zu denen, die von der taz abgewatscht werden für ihre "maßlose Übertreibung", die angeblich dazu führt, oh welch Jammer, dass die Arbeit der Printjournalisten erschwert wird. Weil Informanten sich nicht mehr trauen und die armen, armen Journalisten nur noch Google haben und diese seltsame Wikipedia.


Die Links dazu im heiseartikel


----------



## drboe (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Vor allem der Kommentar des "Rechtsexperten" der taz., Christian Rath, ist lesenswert. Ich habe zum Thema wirklich selten so ein ignorantes Stück Sch... gelesen. Bar jeder Auseinandersetzung mit den Problemen und den bislang noch vorhandenen Rechtsprinzipien bügelt dieser "Rechtsexperte" einen großen, wenn nicht den überwältigenden Teil der Leserschaft der TAZ ab, als gelte es den Dr. Schäuble Ehrenpreis für die Unterstützung seines Bemühens um Demokratieabbau zu erhalten. Die Kommentare der Leser sind denn auch ziemlich eindeutig. Der Link zum Brechmittel: Rechtsexperte  Christian Rath stellt fest: Bürgerrechtler übertreiben maßlos!. Dazu die Kommentare der Leser.

M. Boettcher


----------



## dvill (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Lügen auf Vorrat.

Immer so, wie man es braucht.


----------



## Neukamp (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Besonders perfide empfinde ich diese Passage:



> Auch eine vor dem Gebäude stattfindende Demonstration, auf der unter anderem der Grünen-Politiker Jerzy Montag sprach, konnte Schäuble für seine Argumentation einsetzen, indem er den Zuhörern versicherte, sie könnten trotz der Demonstranten sicher nach Hause gehen, weil genug Polizei vor Ort sei, um sie zu beschützen.



Schäuble ist ein geistiger Brandstifter.


----------



## Heiko (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



Neukamp schrieb:


> Besonders perfide empfinde ich diese Passage:
> 
> Schäuble ist ein geistiger Brandstifter.


Auch wenn Demonstrationen nicht meine Welt sind möchte ich doch betonen, dass das Recht auf Demonstration ein Grundrecht ist, kein Ausdruck kriminellen Schwachsinns.


----------



## webwatcher (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://de.internet.com/index.php?id=2053794&section=Security


> Verfassungsschützer installierten Bundestrojaner auf Rechner des Berliner Islamisten S.


Der Artikel  liest sich  wie Grimms Märchen


----------



## Devilfrank (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Ey Du, ja Du da. Mach mal die Mail auf! Aber nimm gefälligst Outlook Express und trau Dir ja nicht, ein gepatchtes Windows zu haben. Alles klar? Na dann los!
:wall:


----------



## Der Jurist (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Über lawblog.de zu http://www.heise.de/tp/r4/artikel/26/26953/1.html

Haben die Staatsrechtler aus der Geschichte nichts gelernt?


----------



## webwatcher (18 Januar 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/102027


> Es ginge nicht mehr um das Ob, sondern nur noch um das Wie der Online-Durchsuchung, die von allen maßgeblichen Sicherheitsexperten für notwendig gehalten werde,


welche Experten sind denn das?  

PS: Umfallerpartei wäre der passendere  Name für die SPD  oder um Konrad Adenauer zu zitieren: "Was interessiert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern"


----------



## webwatcher (19 Januar 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/102063


> Bayern plant Alleingang bei Online-Durchsuchungen
> ..
> "Wir warten nicht mehr", sagte H. "Unabhängig von etwaigen Entscheidungen in Berlin" wolle er die bayerischen Behörden in die Lage versetzen, einen genauen Blick auf Festplatten zu werfen.


noch jemand der nicht mal im Ansatz weiß, wovon er da phantasiert.

PS: Der "Freistaat"  fühlt sich ja eh nicht an das GG gebunden, schließlich hat er das  1949 abgelehnt.
http://www.dradio.de/dlf/sendungen/verfassungsgeschichten/348451/


----------



## Reinhard (19 Januar 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



> Herrmann kündigte an, er werde jede vom Verfassungsschutz beantragte Online-Durchsuchung „persönlich genehmigen“ und dieses Instrument nur bei einem begründeten Verdacht auf schwerste Straftaten zulassen, wie die Vorbereitung eines terroristischen Anschlags.


http://www.focus.de/magazin/kurzfas...it-bayerns-minister-herrmann-_aid_234160.html

Ach ja. Persönlich. Ja, sicher. Ganz bestimmt. LOL


----------



## webwatcher (21 Januar 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/102114


> Der Vorstoß von Bayerns neuem Innenminister Johannes Herrmann (CSU), Verfassungsschützern des Freistaats unverzüglich eine Lizenz für heimliche Online-Durchsuchungen zu geben, hat die Opposition empört und Strafverfolger erfreut.


Deprimierend die Erkenntnis, dass Strafverfolger um kein Jota intelligenter sind als Politiker.


----------



## webwatcher (24 Januar 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/102408


> Journalisten-Verband stellt sich gegen Bayerns Vorstoß zu Online-Durchsuchungen


----------



## webwatcher (4 Februar 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/102928


> Das Bundesverfassungsgericht wird am 27. Februar sein Grundsatzurteil in dem Verfahren "Online-Durchsuchung" verkünden. Das teilt das Gericht heute mit. Die Sitzung ist für 10 Uhr anberaumt. Die mündliche Verhandlung hatte am 10. Oktober stattgefunden.


Ein hoffentlich ablehnendes  Urteil wird den Innenfanatiker mit Sicherheit nicht im mindesten beeindrucken.  Entweder er ignoriert es oder fordert gleich die Abschaffung von BVerG und  GG


----------



## drboe (5 Februar 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



webwatcher schrieb:


> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/102928
> 
> Ein hoffentlich ablehnendes  Urteil wird den Innenfanatiker mit Sicherheit nicht im mindesten beeindrucken.  Entweder er ignoriert es oder fordert gleich die Abschaffung von BVerG und  GG


Das fordert er eigentlich schon andauernd, oder? Das, was der und seine Spießgesellen in seiner Partei und beim Großkoalitionär so absondern hört sich verdammt nach der Beseitigung der Grundrechte und Etablierung eines autoritären Staates (vulgo Diktatur) an. Einsatz der Bundeswehr gegen die, die eben das verhindern wollen, inklusive. Ein Gegner der Verfassung als Minister - unfassbar!

M. Boettcher


----------



## webwatcher (10 Februar 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.blog.beck.de/?p=320

so ungefähr das schwachsinnigste was ich ( außer den Äußerungen des 
Innenfanatikers selber ) zu dem Thema gelesen habe


----------



## drboe (11 Februar 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



webwatcher schrieb:


> http://www.blog.beck.de/?p=320
> 
> so ungefähr das schwachsinnigste was ich ( außer den Äußerungen des
> Innenfanatikers selber ) zu dem Thema gelesen habe



Das hat mich zu einem Kommentar gereizt. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## webwatcher (12 Februar 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



drboe schrieb:


> Das hat mich zu einem Kommentar gereizt.
> 
> M. Boettcher


Die Kommentare  gehen praktisch alle  in diese Richtung, soviel Gegenwind hat 
der Sicherheitsprofessor wohl nicht erwartet. Akademische Bildung ist halt nicht immer ein 
Garant für logisches Denken
In diesem Zusammenhang  ein Kommentar zum Heiseartikel , der auch hierzu passen könnte 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/103329


> Sicherheit im Internet: Auf dem Weg zum aufgeklärten Anwender


Wozu den  bloß? 
http://www.heise.de/security/news/f...rten-Anwender/forum-131949/msg-14402030/read/


> Wozu will die Bundesregierung eigentlich einen aufgeklärten Anwender?
> marchy (mehr als 1000 Beiträge seit 29.04.02)
> 
> Wenn ich mal so die Meinungen der Sicherheitspolitiker vor dem
> ...


----------



## Reducal (12 Februar 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Angesichts den umfassend dargestellten Abwehr- und Vorsichtsmaßnahmen gegen den Bundestrojaner:


drboe schrieb:


> ...Würde ich eine Gruppe von Terroristen in Deutschland über das Internet führen, so würden deren PC sich nur mit einem von mir betriebenen VPN-Gate im Ausland verbinden (können). D. h., dass u. U. nötige Software-Downloads gesichert über das VPN und aus gesicherter Quelle erfolgen. Ein weiterer Schwachpunkt ist, dass sich die Kontrolle bundesrepublikanischer Behörden natürlich auf deutsche ISP beschränkt. Mit einer simplen Einwahl im (nicht EU) Ausland kann man das unterlaufen. Einwahlpunkte im Ausland könnte eine internationale Terrororganisation u. U. auch selbst aufbauen.





drboe schrieb:


> Ich bin von der Knoppix 5.2 DVD, die der letzten c't beilag, restlos begeistert. U. U. basteln die bösen Terroristen auf der Basis schon an der Al Quaida Version.





drboe schrieb:


> Ich behaupte, dass sicher erhebliche Anstrengungen unternommen werden/würden, dass es eben nicht gelingt in fremde PC einzudringen. ... so muss man sich einmal überlegen, mit welchem lächerlich geringen Aufwand sich die angeblichen Targets (z. B. Terroristen) solcher Überwachungs- und Ausschnüffelungswerkzeuge erwehren könnten. Ich skizziere einmal ein paar davon:
> 
> 1. User-Mode ohne Berechtigung SW zu installieren. Betrieb des PC hinter einem Router.
> 
> ...


...fiel mir noch was Interessantes ein, das zukünftig Beachtung finden sollte: [FONT=&quot][/FONT]
http://www.heise.de/software/download/special/pimp_my_stick/9_1
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stickware


----------



## webwatcher (12 Februar 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Alle diese Überlegungen können  immer wieder nur zu dem einzigen  Schluss   führen, dass 
die Forderung  nach der  On-line  Durchsuchung aus einer  kruden Mischung von 
völliger Ignoranz  und böswilligen Absichten/Zielen  besteht. 

Was dabei offen ist, aus welchen Anteilen diese   Mischung besteht  und  was die wahren
 Ziele der Forderung sind. Es darf spekuliert werden...


----------



## webwatcher (18 Februar 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,535939,00.html


> Das BKA sucht Programmierer
> ...Mit einem Monatsbrutto von 2430 Euro (plus diverser Zuschläge allerdings) lockt der Job wohl niemanden aus der Privatwirtschaft in den Staatsdienst.


http://fazjob.net/job_detail/?em_id=308779 


> Wir bauen unser Team im Bereich der Entwicklung neuer Ermittlungsmethoden zur Verfolgung von Straftaten unter Ausnutzung von Informations- und Kommunikationstechnologien aus und suchen eine/n *Entwickler/in / Programmierer/in *
> zur Konzeption und Durchführung technischer Untersuchungen bei Straftaten im Zusammenhang mit Computernetzwerken


Für Otto Normalo auszuspionieren mag das reichen. Die (angebliche) Zielgruppe dürfte das kaum beunruhigen.


----------



## webwatcher (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/103702


> Zum Schutz vor Internet-Kriminellen sollten PC-Nutzer ihr Betriebssystem durch Virenscanner, eine Firewall und ständige Aktualisierungen des Virenschutzprogramms schützen, so der Minister. Mail-Anhänge von unbekannten Absendern sollten ungeöffnet bleiben. Beim Internet-Banking sollten Nutzer immer die gesamte Internetadresse ihrer Bank direkt in die Adresszeile eingeben, statt einen Eintrag in der Favoriten-Liste zu nutzen. "Und bestätigen Sie niemals Kontonummern, Passwörter oder andere geheime Daten nach einer Mail-Aufforderung", riet Herrmann.


Aber dann hat doch der Bundestrojaner keine Chance...


----------



## webwatcher (26 Februar 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/104088


> Nach Darstellung des Datenschützers wählen die Ermittler für den Online-Zugriff auf private Computer Methoden, "die eigentlich kriminell sind". Kriminelle ließen diese Methoden jedoch ins Leere laufen, ist sich der Datenschützer sicher: "Im Ergebnis bringt das nichts."


Ein wahres Wort gelassen ausgesprochen.


----------



## webwatcher (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.tagesschau.de/inland/onlinedurchsuchung26.html


> Entscheidung in Karlsruhe
> Darf der Staat in unsere Computer?
> 
> In Karlsruhe wird heute verkündet, ob die Online-Durchsuchung verfassungsgemäß ist. Das Ermittlungsinstrument ist rechtlich hoch umstritten. Außerdem ist nicht klar, ob es überhaupt dazu taugen würde, etwa Terroristen bei der Anschlagsplanung zu beobachten. Ein Überblick.


In den gesprochenen  Nachrichten wird es so dargestellt, als ob es das leichteste  der Welt sei, 
fremde PCs auszuspionieren und es nur von Karlsruhe abhinge, ob ab morgen  jeder PC "belauscht"
 werden könnte.
Man hat das Gefühl in einem Science-fiction Film der untersten B-Kategorie zu sitzen.


----------



## Heiko (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Das geht - wie so oft - an der eigentlichen Frage vorbei.
Die wäre nämlich "Kann der Staat in unseren Computer?".


----------



## webwatcher (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=222959#post222959
http://www.computerbetrug.de/nachri...online-durchsuchung-ist-illegal-1-bvr-370-07/

Karlruhe verbietet,  was eh Schwachsinn hoch drei ist, was die Politiker aber nicht zu Kenntnis nehmen
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,538051,00.html


> Vertreter von Union und SPD äußerten vor dem Urteil die Erwartung einer grundsätzlichen Zustimmung des Verfassungsgerichts zur Online-Durchsuchung. "Ich erwarte kein grundsätzliches Nein aus Karlsruhe zur Online-Durchsuchung, sondern ein Ja mit strengen Hinweisen an den Gesetzgeber", sagte Unionsfraktionsvize Wolfgang Bosbach (CDU) der "Neuen Osnabrücker Zeitung". Er gehe davon aus, dass die Große Koalition auf Grundlage dieses Urteils zügig zu einer gesetzlichen Regelung komme: "Wenn die SPD mitzieht, sollte es gelingen, die neuen Anti-Terror-Befugnisse des Bundeskriminalamtes inklusive der Online-Durchsuchung noch vor der Sommerpause im Bundestag zu verabschieden."


http://www.welt.de/politik/article1729568/Karlsruhe_kippt_Online-Razzien_in_NRW.html


> Eilmeldung +++
> Das Bundesverfassungsgericht hat das nordrhein-westfälische Gesetz zur sogenannten Online-Durchsuchung verworfen. Das Gesetz verletzte das allgemeine Persönlichkeitsrecht.


Ansonsten gehen die Richter aber dennoch an der Realität vorbei, sie gestatten etwas, was 
defacto Unsinn ist.


> Das heimliche Ausspähen der Computerfestplatte ist nur zulässig, „wenn tatsächliche Anhaltspunkte einer konkreten Gefahr für ein überragend wichtiges Rechtsgut bestehen", heißt es in dem Urteil.


----------



## drboe (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



Heiko schrieb:


> Das geht - wie so oft - an der eigentlichen Frage vorbei.
> Die wäre nämlich "Kann der Staat in unseren Computer?".


Es ist ja bei technischen Themen üblich geworden, dass diejenigen, die nicht die blasseste Ahnung von den jeweiligen Technologien haben, sich in besonderer Weise in den Diskussionen hervortun. Beim Thema "Online-Schnüffelstaat" wird von den Herrn Schäuble, Wiefelspütz, Bosbach & Co. faktisch so getan, als würden sich Naturgesetze oder das Wetter von moregn einem Beschluß der Politik beugen. Das Bundesverfassungsgericht geht eigentlich ähnlich vor, wenn es in letzter Konsequenz den Angriff auf private PC unter hohen Auflagen für zulässig erklärt. Allerdings muss man den Richtern zu Gute halten, dass sie sich mit der Frage der technischen Umsetzung gar nicht befassen müssen; schon gar nicht mit so abenteuerlichen Erklärungen, nach man denen angeblich ohne Abwehrmöglichkeit des Attackierten Software gezielt remote auf PC plazieren kann. 

Mir persönlich wäre es lieber gewesen, wenn dieser Angriff auf unsere Grundrechte, der sich ja in eine Kette ähnlicher Eingriffe reiht, etwas stärker Einhalt geboten worden wäre. Sprich: verfassungswidrig ohne Einschränkungen. So werden wir vermutlich erleben, dass die Gegner unserer Verfassung - u. a. die oben genannten Politiker - eine Bverf-konforme Gesetzgebung fordern und u. U. auch durchsetzen werden. Denen geht es um das langfristige Ziel die Demokratie hier zu schleifen. Da hilft jeder Baustein, sei er auch noch so klein.

M. Boettcher


----------



## webwatcher (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/104150


> Neues "Computer-Grundrecht" schützt auch Laptops und Daten im Arbeitsspeicher


"Die Botschaft hör ich wohl, allein mir fehlt der Glaube"  (JWvG)


> Stärkt das 108 Seiten lange Urteil mit dem neuen Grundrecht einerseits die Bürgerrechte prinzipiell, so lässt es andererseits aber auch die Sicherheitsbehörden nicht im Regen stehen. Die Hürden für Eingriffe in das nun postulierte "Computer-Grundrecht" etwa durch verdeckte Online-Durchsuchungen sind zwar hoch und in etwa vergleichbar mit denen beim großen Lauschangriff oder der Rasterfahndung. Sie umfassen nicht nur einen Richtervorbehalt, sondern es werden auch konkrete Anhaltspunkte für eine aktuelle Gefahr für überragend wichtige Rechtsgüter wie Leib und Leben sowie Freiheit der Person oder die Bedrohung der Staatsgrundlagen gefordert


Von vornherein die Lücken vorgesehen.  Mit der Frage, wie dieser Unfug realisiert werden kann, ohne   die Grundrechte nicht betroffener Bürger zu verletzen, setzt man sich vorsichtshalber  (oder weil man keine  Ahnung hat) erst gar  nicht  auseinander.


----------



## webwatcher (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/104173


> Bayern hält an Plänen für umstrittene Online-Durchsuchungen fest


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/104171


> Große Koalition will rasche Regelung zu heimlichen Online-Durchsuchungen


vorhersehbar, man schert sich einen Dreck um Karlsruhe


----------



## Tilo (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

... siehe auch: W.Holbein "Das Netz"


----------



## KatzenHai (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Für Rechtsinteressierte:

*Die Entscheidung im Volltext*


----------



## webwatcher (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.stern.de/politik/deutschland/:Online-Durchsuchungen-Ohrfeigen-Grundrecht/612482.html?vs=1


> Online-Durchsuchungen
> Ohrfeigen und ein neues Grundrecht


Das wohl nicht lange Bestand  haben wird. Dem  Vernehmen  nach würde Schäuble 
zu gerne eine    GG-Änderung durchdrücken, die die  ( de facto  allen Parteien) verhassten
 Karlsruher Richter  ein für alle Mal zu  zu Pappkameraden  degradieren würden.
Dazu sind aber die Hürden doch (noch) wohl zu hoch.

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/104184


> SPD-Medienpolitiker wollen Online-Razzien nicht einfach abnicken


Sie werden sie abnicken, wetten?
Die Frage  der Realisierung wird nicht mal im Ansatz dikutiert. Im Videotext des WDR 
wird  im Stil Sesamstrasse erklärt: 
_Das BKA verschickt  Mails an die bösen Terroristen, die die Anhänge öffnen und damit 
Trojaner und  Keylogger installiert bekommen. _
Terroristen lesen natürlich nie Zeitungen oder ähnliches, sehen kein Fernsehen und 
 sind damit betreffs dieser  teuflisch  raffinierten  Methoden völlig ahnungslos.


----------



## webwatcher (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Der Richterspruch über den alle unisono jubeln, hat erhebliche Schwächen beim näheren Hinsehen
http://www.taz.de/1/politik/deutsch...hter-nicht-umsetzbar/?src=TE&cHash=2b80f5af86


> Urteil für Richter nicht umsetzbar
> Die Gerichte sehen sich nicht in der Lage, die vom Verfassungsgericht geforderte Kontrolle von Online-Razzien zu leisten. Der Richterbund hält den Arbeitsauftrag für "illusorisch".


http://www.taz.de/1/debatte/komment...gericht-geht-zu-weit/?src=SE&cHash=34546b7e4f


> Aber natürlich wird es auch Eingriffe in das neue Grundrecht geben. Karlsruhe hat sie gestern ausdrücklich zugelassen. Onlinedurchsuchungen sind zur Abwehr konkreter Terrorgefahren künftig möglich. Das ist die politische Wirkung des Urteils. In der Sache bekommt Innenminister Wolfgang Schäuble also weitgehend das, was er wollte


----------



## webwatcher (29 Februar 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Schäuble  hat sich als Drehbuchautor für den nächsten James Bond Film engagieren lassen: 

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/10429B


----------



## drboe (29 Februar 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Schäuble  hat sich als Drehbuchautor für den nächsten James Bond Film engagieren lassen:
> 
> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/10429B



Der Link führt weit in die Vergangenheit. Du meinst vermutlich http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/104298 (mit einer 8 am Ende anstelle eines B).

Und der Titel lautet "Roll's raus" ?

M. Boettcher


----------



## webwatcher (29 Februar 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Sorry beim copy/paste ist wohl was durch Sieb gerutscht

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/104298

wie/so aus der 8 ein B geworden ist,  ist mir ein Rätsel


----------



## webwatcher (1 März 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/104321


> Schutz von Seelsorgern und Strafverteidigern vor Online-Bespitzelung gefordert


Bei allem Respekt  vor dem Bundesdatenschutzbeauftragten, aber er macht sich lächerlich.
Wer entscheidet denn, welche Religion bespitzelt werden darf und welche nicht?
Es soll Religionen geben, die Terrorismus ausdrücklich gut heißen und  das sind nicht nur nichtchristliche..
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/fore...rdaechtig-ist/forum-133061/msg-14510724/read/


> Was, wenn der Seelsorger selbst Terrorverdächtig ist ?


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/104315


> Der Vorsitzende des Bundestags-Innenausschusses, Sebastian Edathy (SPD), sieht nach dem Karlsruher Urteil zu Online- Durchsuchungen noch Klärungsbedarf.* "Es sind bei Abgeordneten noch weitgehend Fragen offen, was die technische Seite der Thematik betrifft"*, sagte Edathy in einem Gespräch mit der Deutschen Presse-Agentur dpa in Berlin.


:vlol:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/fore...-Fragen-offen/forum-133053/msg-14510187/read/


> Was denn sonst? Professionelle Unkenntnis in technischen und Fragen
> des gesunden Menschenverstandes sind doch das vornehmste Merkmal
> dieser dilettantischen Clique.



http://www.wdr.de/tv/quarks/sendungsbeitraege/2008/0212/001_terror.jsp


> *Wenn der Staat Ängste schürt und die Medien mitmachen*
> Im "Kampf gegen den Terror" gibt es viele Ungereimtheiten. Wie viel Wahrheit ist im Spiel, wie viel Manipulatives? Was dient möglicherweise nur dazu, die Menschen so zu verunsichern, dass sie alle anstehenden Maßnahmen gutheißen? Ist der Kampf gegen den Terror am Ende nur ein Kampf gegen die Freiheit?


----------



## drboe (1 März 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Der BKA-Präsident faselt vom baldigen Einsatz: http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,538727,00.html

Der Mann hat nicht den geringsten Dunst von dem, was der absondert. U. a. behauptet er: 



> Ziercke: Einerseits arbeiten wir an eigenen Programmen. Andererseits gibt es kommerzielle Produkte, die genutzt werden könnten.


Bezüglich der angeblich "kommerziellen Produkte" düfte deren Entwicklung und Vertrieb nach geltender Rechtslage illegal sein. Und da auch das BKA an Recht und Gesetz gebunden ist, wäre es folgerichtig, wenn der Rechtsbrecher Zierke direkt in den Bau geschickt wird. Falls noch jemand Vertrauen in den Staat hat: bitte kneifen und dringend aufwachen.

M. Boettcher


----------



## webwatcher (1 März 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Das einzige, was man dem Herrn zugute halten  könnte ist, dass er nicht den 
blassesten  Dunst hat, wovon er faselt. 
Es gibt aber den Grundsatz "Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht" 

Dieses blutige Unwissen zieht sich von oben nach unten  durch alle Entscheidungsebenen. 
Man ignoriert nicht nur die Hinweise, Mahnungen, Warnungen von Experten 
sondern verteufelt sie sogar,  um  die  eigene Nullahnung bzw antidemokratischen Ziele zu verschleiern.


----------



## webwatcher (2 März 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/104335


> Man darf gespannt sein, wie der heimliche Online-Angriff bei einer "konkreten Gefahr für Güter der Allgemeinheit, den Bestand des Staates oder der Grundlagen der Existenz von Menschen" juristisch zusammengezimmert wird.


Da bin ich wirklich gespannt, wie das Kochrezept aussehen wird.


> Einen besonderen Grund zum Optimismus gibt es leider nicht. Wir haben zwar ne Tolle Truppe bei den Tierpräparatoren, aber richtige Pfuscher bei den Demokratiepäparatoren, wenn man diesen Dialog mit der amtierenden deutschen Justizministerin in seiner ganzen Verschwurbelung liest:


http://www.sueddeutsche.de/deutschland/artikel/291/160851/
Ein einziges Rumgedruckse

der heutige  Artikel von Hal Faber ist sehr zu empfehlen. Wer danach noch Illusionen hat, kann
 auf den Genuss von Alkohol verzichten.  Er befindet sich im Dauerrausch.


----------



## webwatcher (2 März 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/104336
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,538727,00.html


> Im SPIEGEL-ONLINE-Interview skizziert BKA-Chef Jörg Ziercke mögliche Szenarien für die PC-Schnüffelei und *fordert ein schnelles Ende der Debatte.*





> *"Telefone hören wir seit Jahrzehnten ab* - trotzdem verraten sich
> noch viele Kriminelle durch ihre Gespräche. Allein 70 Prozent der
> Straftaten aus dem Bereich der Organisierten Kriminalität werden mit
> Hilfe von Erkenntnissen aus der Telefonüberwachung aufgeklärt"


Volkstümlich nennt man so etwas Realitätsverlust gekoppelt mit Größenwahn.
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/fore...en-Kopf-gehen/forum-133084/msg-14513265/read/


> last euch diesen Satz mal durch den Kopf gehen:
> Vor allem sei in der Öffentlichkeit nicht weiter über die mögliche
> Technik des so genannten Bundestrojaners zu spekulieren


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/S-Security-by-Obscurity/forum-133084/msg-14513283/read/


> Security by Obscurity
> 
> KDKC schrieb am 2. März 2008 10:34
> > Vor allem sei in der Öffentlichkeit nicht weiter über die mögliche
> ...


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/fore...ffentlichkeit/forum-133084/msg-14513302/read/


> "Vorallem sei in der Öffentlichkeit ...
> ... nicht weiter über die mögliche Technik des so genannten
> Bundestrojaners zu spekulieren [...]"
> 
> ...


----------



## webwatcher (1 April 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Baye...Durchsuchungen-ueberarbeitet--/meldung/105842


> Bayerischer Gesetzentwurf zu heimlichen Online-Durchsuchungen überarbeitet


Wollte eigentlich nichts  mehr dazu schreiben, aber solche Vorstellungen  lassen mich nur noch müde lächeln...


> So soll das heimliche Ausspähen von Computern nun von einem Richter und nicht wie zunächst geplant von einer Kommission des Landtags genehmigt werden müssen,


Ein  Richter, der mit Sicherheit nicht mal im Ansatz versteht, was er da eigentlich genehmigen soll.
Sicherlich zieht er dann  Sachverständige  hinzu und  was bietet  sich da selbstverständlich  an: 
natürlich Beamte  des BKA, wer denn sonst...


----------



## webwatcher (2 April 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Onli...ware-Fernsteuerung-beim-Zoll--/meldung/105904


> Online-Überwachung dank Software-Fernsteuerung beim Zoll


Was schert den Zoll das BVG...


----------



## drboe (2 April 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



webwatcher schrieb:


> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Onli...ware-Fernsteuerung-beim-Zoll--/meldung/105904
> 
> Was schert den Zoll das BVG...


Naja, vermutlich nichts. Die Politik macht hier in perfekter Salamitaktik und legt immer noch einen nach. Großer Lauschangriff ist nicht- also fordern wir Videoüberwachung. Wie sinnig, als ob da je Aussichten bestünden, dass das durchgeht. Flugzeuge abschiessen ist verboten - reden wir also öffentlich über das schwere Geschütz der Grundgesetzänderung. Nicht, dass ein Bürger noch glaubt, den Politikern  sei etwas heilig oder sie hätten schuldigen Respekt. Doch nicht bei Grundrechten! Online-Durchsuchung ist aktuell nicht direkt bundesweit verboten, starten wir also einen medialen Versuchsballon um zu zeigen, dass wir den Spielraum ausfüllen und auch überanspruchen können. Soweit die Methode.

Ganz ehrlich: wenn ich lese, dass der Zoll etwas hat, was das Innenministerium angeblich nicht besitzt, denke ich automatisch an Vaporware und Marketing. Und daran, dass künftig nur noch die Serviceprovider gute Provider sind, die ins (Nicht-EU-)Ausland abwandern, mir verschlüsselte Verbindungen und weitere Dienste bieten. Alternativ werden Leute gesucht, die diesen verd.... Politgangstern zeigen, wie man eine saubere Revolution durchzieht. Im Erfolgsfall könnte ich ein Exemplar der Verfassung von 1949 als Grundlage einer BRD 2.0 anbieten.

M. Boettcher


----------



## webwatcher (3 April 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/SPD-...e-der-Online-Durchsuchung-ab--/meldung/105944


> Bei den Verhandlungen in der großen Koalition über ein neues BKA-Gesetz, das eine Ermächtigung zu Online-Durchsuchungen enthalten soll, gibt es neuen Zwist. SPD und CDU streiten sich laut einem Bericht im Berliner Tagesspiegel um die Möglichkeit für Ermittler,* für eine Online-Durchsuchung in die Wohnung eines Verdächtigen einzudringen.*


Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl einem  ganz miesen Horrorschinken der Privat-TVs zuzuschauen.
Leider gibt es keinen Aus-Schalter...


----------



## webwatcher (10 April 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Bundestrojaner in Ö
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Oest...urchsuchung-legt-Bericht-vor--/meldung/106292


> Der Bericht stellt darüber hinaus fest, dass eine Online-Durchsuchung auf verschiedene Weise erfolgen kann: Durch die Untersuchung des physischen Gerätes im Zuge einer verdeckten oder offenen Hausdurchsuchung oder nach einer Beschlagnahme; durch den heimlichen Einsatz von Trojanern, neudeutsch "Remote Forensic Software" genannt; durch Abfangen elektromagnetischer Emissionen ("kompromittierende Abstrahlung"); *durch Einbau eines Hardware-Moduls im Zielrechner ("Remote Forensic Hardware"); *schließlich durch die Überwachung des Datenverkehrs, etwa beim jeweiligen Zugangsanbieter.


Gebastelt wird jetzt auch schon...
( würde mich interessieren, wie man sich das in Laptops vorstellt...)


----------



## drboe (11 April 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Gebastelt wird jetzt auch schon...
> ( würde mich interessieren, wie man sich das in Laptops vorstellt...)





> Der Bericht stellt darüber hinaus fest, dass eine *Online-Durchsuchung* auf verschiedene Weise erfolgen kann: Durch die *Untersuchung des physischen Gerätes im Zuge einer* verdeckten oder offenen *Hausdurchsuchung oder nach einer Beschlagnahme*


Da scheint zudem jemand ziemliche Probleme mit der Bedeutung von _online_ und _offline_ zu haben. Die Untersuchung nach einer offenen Hausdurchsuchung/Beschlagnahme benötigt weder in Deutschland noch in Österreich ein neues Gesetz. Und die *verdeckte Hausdurchsuchung* nennt man *Einbruch*. Geheimdienste machen das vermutlich mit oder ohne Gesetz, Polizei und Staatsanwalt ist dies rechtswidrige Mitel aus guten Gründen untersagt.

M. Boettcher


----------



## webwatcher (12 April 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,546966,00.html


> Neuer Vorstoß in der Online-Überwachung: Nach den Erfahrungen der Anti-Terror-Operation "Alberich" fordert der Verfassungsschutz mehr Befugnisse. Nicht mehr nur auf Festplatten will er zugreifen dürfen - auch E-Mail-Konten und ganze Internet-Knotenpunkte wollen die Ermittler überwachen


1984 rückt immer näher


----------



## A John (12 April 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



> fordert der Verfassungsschutz mehr Befugnisse.
> 
> 
> webwatcher schrieb:
> ...


Seit wann interessiert es den Verfassungsschutz ob er Befugnisse hat?


----------



## webwatcher (15 April 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=231886#post231886


> Weg frei für den Bundestrojaner - Online-Durchsuchung kommt


Betroffen vor allem DAUs
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Scha...-Online-Durchsuchungen-einig--/meldung/106540


> Nach Abschluss der Abstimmung zwischen beiden Ressorts werde der mehrfach überarbeitete Entwurf mit *deutlich erweiterten präventiven *Überwachungsmöglichkeiten für das BKA zur Terrorabwehr zunächst an die Länder geschickt.


sogenannte Präventivdurchsuchung basierend auf Putativnotstand
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=149142#post149142


> ....
> Ich frage mich deshalb, wann wohl die ersten Hackergruppen oder IT-Sicherheitsfirmen Belohnungen auf den Bundestrojaner aussetzen werden....


----------



## webwatcher (16 April 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/BKA-arbeitet-mit-Hochdruck-am-Bundestrojaner--/meldung/106567


> BKA arbeitet "mit Hochdruck" am Bundestrojaner


Die Gangster zittern schon alle...

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/tech/0,1518,547747,00.html


> Der Gesetzentwurf zur Online-Durchsuchung ist ein fauler Kompromiss: Er schränkt das Grundrecht auf Privatsphäre ein, doch die entscheidende Regelung wurde gestrichen. Wirklich brisante Daten - etwa von Terroristen - können damit kaum abgeschöpft werden.


Wie ein "guter" Kompromiss aussehen könnte allerdings kein Sterbenswort.

http://www.taz.de/1/archiv/dossiers...mit-emails-und-viren/?src=HL&cHash=2b8022707e


> Nun wurde jedoch ein Kompromiss mit SPD-Bundesjustizministerin Brigitte Zypries beim Gesetzentwurf erzielt, der diese schwerwiegende Verletzung von Privatsphäre und der Unverletzlichkeit der Wohnung ausschließt. Heimlich einbrechen dürfen die Beamten nun für den so genannten Bundestrojaner dann doch nicht.


----------



## webwatcher (17 April 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Baye...hsuchungen-eigenen-Weg-gehen--/meldung/106630


> Er halte es für völlig widersprüchlich, dass nach dem Kompromiss zum BKA-Gesetz im Bund ein Techniker jetzt eine Videokamera in der Wohnung eines Verdächtigen installieren könne, aber nicht Computertechnik zur Ausspähung von Daten. "Die Logik erschließt sich mir nicht", meinte Herrmann laut dpa am Rande der Frühjahrstagung der Innenministerkonferenz.


Muss jeder selber wissen, inwieweit er sein völliges Unwissen über das Internet rausposaunt.


----------



## drboe (17 April 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



webwatcher schrieb:


> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Baye...hsuchungen-eigenen-Weg-gehen--/meldung/106630
> 
> Muss jeder selber wissen, inwieweit er sein völliges Unwissen über das Internet rausposaunt.


Tja, ganz nebenbei zeigen diese Typen ihr wahres Gesicht und ihre tatsächliche Einstellung zu einem demokratischen Rechtsstaat. Ich würde gewiß keine klammheimliche Freude empfinden, sondern mich im Gegenteil sehr öffentlich freuen, wenn der Souverän dieses Staates den Möchtegern-Imperatoren einnmal zeigt, wo der Hammer hängt. 1989 haben schon einmal Deutsche klar gemacht, dass der Staat nicht Beute und Hilfsmittel einiger Mächtiger ist. Die Revolution von Damals ist erneut nötig. Diesmal aber in ganz Deutschland. Wer von der alten Garde der Polit-Gauner dann ins Ausland will, den sollte man nicht aufhalten, ihn aber daran hindern Werte des Staates ins Ausland zu transferieren. Für die Bundesrepublik 2.0 gäbe es schon ein geeignetes Basiskonzept: die Verfassung von 1949 ohne Präambel.

M. Boettcher


----------



## webwatcher (18 April 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



drboe schrieb:


> Tja, ganz nebenbei zeigen diese Typen ihr wahres Gesicht und ihre tatsächliche Einstellung zu einem demokratischen Rechtsstaat.


http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,548190,00.html


> Im Kampf gegen den Terrorismus soll die Polizei künftig weitreichende Befugnisse haben: Der Novelle des BKA-Gesetzes zufolge sollen sogar Wohnungen unbescholtener Bürger überwacht werden - wenn sich dort verdächtige Personen aufhalten.


Warum nicht alle ehemaligen Stasimitarbeiter reaktivieren? Die  bringen Jahrzehntelange Erfahrung auf dem Gebiet der Überwachung Unbeteiligter mit.

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Innenminister-zoegern-beim-BKA-Gesetz--/meldung/106696


> Innenminister zögern beim BKA-Gesetz  Meldung vorlesen
> 
> Brandenburgs Innenminister Jörg Schönbohm sieht bei der geplanten Novelle des Gesetzes für das Bundeskriminalamt (BKA) noch erheblichen Diskussionsbedarf.
> ....
> *"Das, woran der Bundesinnenminister gedacht hat, wird möglicherweise nur durch eine Änderung der Verfassung gehen", warnte der CDU-Politiker.*


ach was...
und  sogar noch ein ungewöhnliches Statement hinterher: 


> "Die Sache sollte man erst einmal fachlich und dann rechtlich diskutieren, und dann müssen die Bundesregierung und der Bundestag entscheiden, ob sie gewillt sind, diesen Weg zu gehen", erklärte Schönbohm. "Das ist noch völlig offen."


http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,548338,00.html


> KRITIK AN GROSSEM SPÄHANGRIFF
> SPD stellt staatliche Peepshow in Frage


----------



## webwatcher (19 April 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Scha...m-fuer-den-Verfassungsschutz--/meldung/106728
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/tech/0,1518,548461,00.html


> Das völlig veraltete Computersystem muss zur Beobachtung von Extremismusverdächtigen zunächst reichen: Der Verfassungsschutz erhält vorerst keine neue technische Ausstattung. Innenminister Schäuble hat die Modernisierungspläne nach SPIEGEL-Informationen gestoppt - aus Kostengründen.


----------



## webwatcher (29 April 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.gulli.com/news/merkel-gegen-das-herunterladen-2008-04-28/


> Nach Browsern gefragt, hatte Bundesjustizministerin Brigitte Zypries nur Fragezeichen als Antwort parat. Sie war nicht in der Lage den Kinderreportern vom Morgenmagazin zu erklären, welche Browser es gibt. "Browser? Was sind denn jetzt nochmal Browser?" Kritische Zeitgeister stellten sich die Frage: Wie soll eine solche Frau Entscheidungen bezüglich der Online-Durchsuchung treffen, wenn sie nicht mal die Bedeutung des Wortes Browser kennt?


Ob der Rollifahrer  wirklich mehr weiß?


----------



## Heiko (29 April 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



webwatcher schrieb:


> http://www.gulli.com/news/merkel-gegen-das-herunterladen-2008-04-28/
> 
> Ob der Rollifahrer  wirklich mehr weiß?


Bestimmt!
Aber nicht über Browser...


----------



## Antiscammer (30 April 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Der Rollifahrer hat selbst bereits gesagt, er habe von Internet und Computern nicht soviel Ahnung. Da wisse der Zierke besser Bescheid. :scherzkeks:


----------



## webwatcher (24 Mai 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

heise online - CFP: Proteste gegen Kundenbespitzelung durch Provider


> Internetpioniere und Rechtsexperten kritisieren den zunehmenden Einsatz von Methoden zur Durchleuchtung des gesamten Netzverkehrs per "Deep Packet"-Inspektion scharf und warnen vor gravierenden Folgeschäden. Wer eine derartige Tiefenanalyse seiner Internetkommunikation akzeptiere, "gibt seine Privatsphäre völlig auf", warnte Scott McCollough, Justiziar beim texanischen Internetprovider Data Foundry auf der Konferenz "Computers, Freedom, and Privacy 2008" (CFP) in New Haven am gestrigen Freitag. Ein Zugangsanbieter, der das Verfahren einsetze, könne damit die kompletten Kommunikationsinhalte einsehen. Sollten Daten gespeichert werden, müssten diese auch auf Verlangen Strafverfolgern ausgeliefert werden.


Ein paar glühende  Verehrer dieser Methoden sind nicht unbekannt...


----------



## webwatcher (27 Mai 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

heise online - Behörden und Experten streiten über heimliche Online-Durchsuchungen privater PCs


> Behörden und Experten streiten über heimliche Online-Durchsuchungen privater PCs


Eine Wohnungsdurchsuchung ist ein relativ klar  zu definierender Vorgang.
Wie eine PC-Durchsuchung ausehen soll, liegt völlig im Nebel. (mehrfach hier im Thread diskutiert) 
In  all den Forderungen danach, ist nur eines  klar zu erkennen:  soviel Ahnung vom Internet  wie Kühe vom Sonntag...
http://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2008/05/27/pc-durchsuchung-vier-jahre-wartezeit/


> PC-Durchsuchung: Vier Jahre Wartezeit


Bei dem Tempo müssen sich die Terroristen nicht sonderlich ängstigen...


----------



## webwatcher (30 Mai 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Telekom-Affäre: Die Razzia geht weiter - Unternehmen - Wirtschaft - FAZ.NET


> Bundesinnenminister Wolfgang Schäuble hat für Montag ein Treffen mit den Chefs von Telekom-Anbietern angesetzt, um über wirksamen Datenschutz zu beraten.


Der muß es ja wissen...


----------



## Heiko (30 Mai 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Schäuble spricht über Datenschutz.

Das ist so als ob ich über die Gefühle der Mutter bei der Geburt rede...


----------



## A John (30 Mai 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



> Bundesinnenminister Wolfgang Schäuble hat für Montag ein Treffen mit den Chefs von Telekom-Anbietern angesetzt, um über wirksamen Datenschutz zu beraten.
> 
> 
> webwatcher schrieb:
> ...


Vermutlich ein zwangloser Info-Treff zum Austausch sachdienlicher Tipps und Erfahrungen. Da wird der Bock zum Gärtner. :roll:


----------



## webwatcher (31 Mai 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

heise online - Datenschutz: Schäuble drängt auf Selbstverpflichtung der Telecom-Branche


> Allerdings sagte ein Großteil der eingeladenen Firmen umgehend ab. Auch eine Selbstverpflichtung wurde abgelehnt.





A John schrieb:


> Vermutlich ein zwangloser Info-Treff zum Austausch sachdienlicher Tipps und Erfahrungen. Da wird der Bock zum Gärtner. :roll:


Genau  das sagen die sich wohl auch. Motto:  Verarschen  können  wir uns  selber. Eine gewisse Bauernschläue 
kann man dem Innenhorcher nicht absprechen. Operative Hektik um  vom eigenen Tun abzulenken.  
 Der staatliche Oberschnüffler  könnte ja mal mit  gutem Beispiel der  Selbstverpflichtung 
seine  Lauscherei dem GG und dem Urteil  des BVerG entsprechend zu gestalten, vorangehen...

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,556877,00.html


> Der Branchenverband Bitkom lehnt eine Selbstverpflichtung ab. Schäuble dazu drohend: "Das ist ein Angebot an die Branche, und sie ist gut beraten, wenn sie es annimmt."


ob er sich da nicht ins eigene Knie schießt?


----------



## webwatcher (31 Mai 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Website-von-Bundesinnenminister-Schaeuble-gehackt--/meldung/108784
Website von Bundesinnenminister Schäuble gehackt - heise Security


> Die offizielle Internet-Präsenz von Bundesinnenminister Wolfgang Schäuble ist am heutigen Samstag gehackt worden. Für mehrere Stunden zierten ein Fantasy-Schädel und der Hinweis "This page has officially been hacked by a pro!" die Website.


Eine gewisse Schadenfreude ist wohl kaum übel zu nehmen...


----------



## webwatcher (1 Juni 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

heise online - Was war. Was wird.


> Denn es entsteht die neue Republik, in der ehemalige Stasi-Mitarbeiter das privatisierte Schnüffeln übernehmen, nicht von heute auf morgen. Eine solche Republik braucht Menschen, die das nonchalant akzeptieren und Stasikomm nicht so schlimm finden


Kann man an diesem Thread und  seinen  "Einschaltquoten" bestens beobachten..


----------



## webwatcher (2 Juni 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Geheimdienste Schäuble will weniger Kontrolle - Deutschland - sueddeutsche.de


> Bundesinnenminister Wolfgang Schäuble (CDU) bezweifelt, dass die in der Bundesrepublik praktizierte Kontrolle der Geheimdienste sinnvoll ist. "Parlamentarische Transparenz ist manchmal der falsche Weg", sagte Schäuble auf einer Tagung der Politischen Akademie Tutzing.
> ...
> Zunehmende Schwierigkeiten habe er damit, dass ein Terrorist den gleichen Schutz des Grundgesetzes genießen solle wie jeder Bürger.


Er hat vor allem Schwierigkeiten mit dem GG.


----------



## Heiko (2 Juni 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Nein, das GG hat Schwierigkeiten mit dem Schäuble. Die Gründerväter hatten was anderes mit der Republik im Sinn als es heute praktiziert wird. Davon bin ich überzeugt.
Ich hab mal gelernt, wir hätten eine *freiheitlich*-demokratische Grundordnung. Und ich dachte auch mal, die bösen "F-Wörter" wären andere...


----------



## Heiko (2 Juni 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

heise online - Telekom-Affäre: Schäuble hält Gesetze für ausreichend


> Eine reine Selbstverpflichtung für Unternehmen, Gesetze einzuhalten, wird es Schäuble zufolge nicht geben. "Ich bin dafür, schnell zu handeln. Aber *erst muss man prüfen und nachdenken, bevor man redet und entscheidet*", sagte der Minister beim Besuch des Olympia-Stützpunkts in Leipzig.


Woher diese neue Erkenntnis?
Und wieso tut er es dann nicht?


----------



## webwatcher (2 Juni 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



Heiko schrieb:


> heise online - Telekom-Affäre: Schäuble hält Gesetze für ausreichend
> 
> 
> > Eine reine Selbstverpflichtung für Unternehmen, Gesetze einzuhalten, wird es Schäuble zufolge nicht geben. "Ich bin dafür, schnell zu handeln. Aber *erst muss man prüfen und nachdenken, bevor man redet und entscheidet*", sagte der Minister beim Besuch des Olympia-Stützpunkts in Leipzig.
> ...


[ir]
Nach  intensiver Textanalyse kam die Erleuchtung. (Er ist ein Meister der feinen Nuancen)

Erster Satz in eindeutiger Ichform: "Ich bin dafür, schnell zu handeln." 

Zweiter Satz in "man" Form: "Aber erst muss man prüfen und nachdenken, bevor man redet und entscheidet"

Geschickt vermeidet er es, sich selbst festzulegen. 
[/ir]


----------



## Heiko (2 Juni 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Das erklärt es in der Tat...


----------



## webwatcher (4 Juni 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

heise online - Bundesregierung beharrt auf heimlichen Online-Durchsuchungen


> Bundesregierung beharrt auf heimlichen Online-Durchsuchungen
> ....
> Der Innenminister wies darauf hin, dass terroristische Gewalttäter ihre Informationen häufig nur verschlüsselt austauschten. Deshalb würden die Ermittler des BKA mehr Befugnisse etwa im Rahmen der besonders umkämpften heimlichen Online-Durchsuchung benötigen. Andernfalls "würden wir zulassen, dass es sichere Rückzugsräume für Terroristen gibt", warnte Schäuble.


der IM sieht zuviel schlechte Thriller im Privat-TV...
Ein Kommentar dazu
++FT++BundesregierungbeharrtaufAbschaffungdesGrundgesetzes | BundesregierungbeharrtaufheimlichenO... | News-Foren


> ++FT++ Bundesregierung beharrt auf Abschaffung des Grundgesetzes
> 
> Menschenrechte sind Täterschutz


----------



## Reducal (19 Juni 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Passt zum Thema: http://www.heise.de/security/Gerich...per-Trojaner--/news/meldung/109704/from/rss09


----------



## webwatcher (21 Juni 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

heise online - Bundestag fordert mehr Einsatz gegen Internet-Zensur weltweit


> Der Bundestag hat die Bundesregierung mit den Stimmen der großen Koalition und der FDP aufgefordert, das Recht auf Meinungs- und Pressefreiheit global durchzusetzen und der vor allem im Mittleren und Fernen Osten zunehmenden Internetzensur entschiedener entgegenzutreten.


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/fore...ug-dafuer-KWT/forum-139348/msg-15091640/read/


> Ein jeder kehr' vor seiner Tür, da hat er Dreck genug dafür


[ir] *++ China fordert mehr Einsatz gegen Internet-Zensur weltweit ++*[/ir]


----------



## webwatcher (2 Juli 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Ex-Verfassungsrichter rügt Gesetzentwurf zu heimlichen Online-Durchsuchungen - heise online


> W.  H.-R., früherer Richter am Bundesverfassungsgericht, hat einen nicht ausreichenden Schutz des Kernbereichs privater Lebensgestaltung im heftig umstrittenen Entwurf der Bundesregierung zur Novelle des Gesetzes für das Bundeskriminalamt bemängelt. "Verfassungsrechtlich vorrangig ist weiterhin der Schutz durch Nichterhebung", erläuterte der Jurist am heutigen Dienstag auf der Konferenz "Innovationen für den Datenschutz" der Friedrich-Ebert-Stiftung in Berlin das Urteil aus Karlsruhe zu heimlichen Online-Durchsuchungen, an dem er selbst noch maßgeblich vor seinem Ausscheiden aus dem Gericht beteiligt war. *Wenn der Kernbereich berührt werden könnte, sollten Ermittler eine Ausspähung von IT-Systemen unterlassen. *


Auf welchem PC ist das nicht der Fall bzw. wie will jemand das wissen, *bevor * der  PC ausgeschnüffelt wurde??

Was die Justizministerin unter informationeller  Selbstbestimmung versteht: 
http://www.dradio.de/dlf/sendungen/interview_dlf/693733/


> Aber das Recht auf informationelle Selbstbestimmung heißt ja nur, dass Bürger darüber informiert werden müssen, wer was von ihnen speichert.


Das Wissen bespitzelt zu werden, ist informationelle  Selbstbestimmung...
( Wo liegt da der Unterschied zur ehemaligen DDR ? Dort war es eindeutig geregelt, wer was speichert)


----------



## Reinhard (3 Juli 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Was unsere Justizministerin am Wort "Selbstbestimmung" nicht versteht, bleibt mir weiterhin ein Rätsel.

"Was ist nochmal ein Browser?"
"Frau Ministerin, wenn wir Ihnen das beigebracht haben, dürfen wir Ihnen dann auch den Begriff "informationelle Selbstbestimmung" erklären?"
"Nein, ich nehme grundsätzlich nur Vollbäder". Eben.

P.S. Der Sarkasmus-Putzlappen liegt im Mülleimer der Demokratie... :scherzkeks:


----------



## webwatcher (3 Juli 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Bayerischer Landtag setzt den "Bayerntrojaner" frei - heise online


> Bayerischer Landtag setzt den *"Bayerntrojaner"* frei


oder auch  ""Staatstrojaner" laut SPD Sprachregelung


----------



## webwatcher (5 Juli 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Verschlüsselungssoftware Truecrypt 6.0 freigegeben - heise Security



> Das Open-Source-Programm Truecrypt verschlüsselt unter Windows, Mac OS X und Linux Daten auf der Festplatte. Auf Wunsch legt es sie so ab, dass es sogar äußerst schwierig ist festzustellen, dass überhaupt verschlüsselte Daten auf der Platte liegen.


tschä....


----------



## drboe (5 Juli 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



webwatcher schrieb:


> tschä....


Vorsicht! Der staatliche Remote-Angriff auf private PC soll ja eben deshalb erfolgen, weil ein Offline-Zugriff angesichts verschlüsselter Festplatten sinn-/erfolglos wird. 

NB: zwischen dem schäuble-wiefelspützschen Staatstrojaner des Bundes und der bayerisch-christsozialen Variante vermag ich keinen Unterschied bezüglich deren Rechtswidrigkeit und des Verstosses gegen die Verfassung erkennen. Ich warte aber gern auf diesbezügliche Erläuterungen der SPD. In der Zwischenzeit erlaube ich mir rotes, schwarzes, gelbes, grünes, braunes und sonstiges Pack, das sich am Grundgesetz vergeht, ganz undifferenziert zusammen zu betrachten.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Wembley (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

In Österreich (genauer gesagt im Innenministerium) werden derzeit ganz tolle Ideen geboren:

Der Internet-Überwachungsplan der Polizei - futurezone.ORF.at



			
				orf.at schrieb:
			
		

> Nach Informationen, die ORF.at vorliegen, diskutiert das Innenministerium derzeit mit den Providern über Maßnahmen für eine österreichische "Branchenlösung" zur Internet-Überwachung. Dabei verlangen die Dienste unmittelbaren Zugriff auf die Netzwerke der Anbieter. Auch bei verschlüsselten Skype-Telefonaten kann die Polizei mittlerweile mitlauschen.





			
				orf.at schrieb:
			
		

> Der Ansatz des BMI gehe davon aus, *dass einem Teilnehmeranschluss eine feste IP-Adresse zugewiesen werde*, heißt es dazu im Protokoll der Veranstaltung.





			
				orf.at schrieb:
			
		

> Bridges und Sniffer
> Der Fahrplan des BMI sieht weiters "kleine Schritte" in Richtung der angestrebten Lösung vor: Im Netz jedes Providers befindet sich an zentraler Stelle eine vom Innenministerium zertifizierte "Network Bridge", die den Datenverkehr dupliziert und an einen BMI-Rechner vor Ort weitergibt, auf dem eine Sniffer-Software läuft.
> 
> Die in dieser Verkehrsanalyse "erschnüffelten" Datensätze sollen dann über eine sichere VPN-Verbindung ins Ministerium übermittelt werden.


----------



## webwatcher (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

jetzt auch bei heise 
Österreichs Innenministerium will Zugriff auf Internetverkehr - heise Security


----------



## webwatcher (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

heise online - Bürgerrechtler kritisieren Weitergabe sensibler Daten an die USA


> Der Arbeitskreis Vorratsdatenspeicherung hat die geplante Weitergabe sensibler Daten an die USA im Rahmen eines Abkommens mit Deutschland zur Verhinderung und Bekämpfung schwerer Kriminalität entschieden abgelehnt. Der Vereinigung von Bürgerrechtlern, Datenschützern und Internetnutzern sind zudem die Arbeiten an einer vergleichbaren Vereinbarung zwischen der EU und den Vereinigten Staaten ein Dorn im Auge


----------



## drboe (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Feuchte Träume, wohin man schaut:

heise online - Berlusconi-Regierung will Fingerabdrücke aller Italiener

M. Boettcher


----------



## Heiko (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



drboe schrieb:


> Feuchte Träume, wohin man schaut:
> 
> heise online - Berlusconi-Regierung will Fingerabdrücke aller Italiener
> 
> M. Boettcher


Grad die, die mal schnell ein Gesetz verabschieden um den oberkorrupten Staatschef vor dem Knast zu bewahren, wollen scheinheilig die Kriminalität bekämpfen. In Italien sollten die erst mal woanders anfangen...


----------



## webwatcher (21 Juli 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Karlsruhe: Amtswechsel am Bundesverfassungsgericht - Nachrichten | SWR.de


> Am Bundesverfassungsgericht in Karlsruhe ist am Freitag die offizielle Verabschiedung zweier Verfassungsrichter und die Einführung ihrer Nachfolger vollzogen worden.
> ...
> "Wollen Regierung und Parlament die Freiheit der Bürger im Interesse ihrer Sicherheit einschränken, haben sie eine Bringschuld, dass der Eingriff in die Freiheit durch einen hinreichenden Gewinn an Sicherheit aufgewogen wird", sagte der 68-jährige Jurist. *Derzeit sei die Politik nicht bereit, dieser Bringschuld hinreichend nachzukommen.*


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Was-war-Was-wird--/meldung/113032


> Das Ausmalen von Bedrohungen übertüncht nach H.-R.  lediglich, dass es für die Technik der Online-Durchsuchungen alles andere als belastbare Beweise gebe, dass die Maßnahme wirklich ein geeignetes Fahndungsinstrument ist.


----------



## webwatcher (30 Juli 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

heise online - 30.07.08 - Hamburgs Innensenator plant den Hansetrojaner


> Hamburgs Innensenator plant den Hansetrojaner..
> 
> "Zwischen Polizei und Kriminellen muss mindestens Waffengleichheit herrschen", begründete Ahlhaus seine Initiative. Es sei nun einmal so, dass Terroristen heute keine Briefe mehr schreiben, sondern E-Mails. Auf diese Online-Kommunikation müsse die Polizei Zugriff bekommen


Politiker sind Meister darin, Schwachsinn im Brustton der Überzeugung vom Stapel zu lassen.

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/S-unverzichtbar/forum-141524/msg-15316640/read/


> Übrigens. Terroristen kommunizieren NICHT via E-Mail. Das ist die
> dümmste Unterstellung, die ich diese Woche gehört habe.


----------



## webwatcher (19 August 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

TP: "Künstliche Telepathie"


> Sollte es aber prinzipiell möglich sein, durch die Abnahme von Gehirnimpulsen herauszukriegen, was eine Person denkt, auch wenn diese nicht kooperiert, wäre dies für Polizei, Geheimdienste und Militär, aber auch für Aufständische und Kriminelle eine wirkliche Wunschmaschine.


bei der Vorstellung bekomen bestimmte Leute feuchte Träume ..


----------



## webwatcher (26 August 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

heise online - 26.08.08 - Datenschützer werfen Report München Meinungsmache für Vorratsdatenspeicherung vor


> Der jüngste Beitrag von Report München zum Thema "Datenschutz contra Opferschutz" vom gestrigen Montagabend schlägt Wellen: In Blogs wird derzeit etwa moniert, dass die Autoren des Beitrags, Polizeireporter .B.und seine Kollegin S. W. , "tief in die Lügen-Trick-Kiste" gegriffen und in einer "Melange aus Vergewaltigungsdrama, Polizeiheroik und Staatsromantik" für die verdachtsunabhängige sechsmonatige Vorratsspeicherung von Telefon- und Internetdaten geworben hätten. Auch der Datenschutzforscher R. B.  zieht im Online-Journal Netzpolitik.org das Fazit: "Schlecht recherchierte, plumpe Meinungsmache."


was aus  München kommt ist immer mit Vorsicht zu geniessen 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/S-Report-Muenchen-halt/forum-142931/msg-15457851/read/


> 26. August 2008 15:50
> Report München halt...
> elhennig (519 Beiträge seit 07.01.00)
> 
> ...



http://www.heise.de/newsticker/fore...ort-Redaktion/forum-142931/msg-15458064/read/
[ir]26. August 2008 16:08
Also ich bewundere die von der Münchner Report Redaktion!
Nordstern67 (mehr als 1000 Beiträge seit 07.04.06)

Es muss als Redakteur wahnsinnig schwierig sein, bei all den
"Minenfeldern" an Themen - deren Miseren die eigene Regierung
massgeblich zu verschulden hat und die man als "CSU-Presseorgan"
entsprechend unter den Tisch fallen lassen muss - überhaupt
irgendetwas zu finden, über das man noch in einer "aufklärenden"
Weise berichten kann.

Für diese Kombination aus vorauseilendem Gehorsam, eindeutiger
Vorteilsnahme, blindem Kadavergehorsam und einseitigen
Parteibuchjournalismus hätte es früher von der SED garantiert einen
"Held der Arbeit"-Orden gegeben!

Der Nordstern.
[/ir]


----------



## webwatcher (7 September 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

heise online - 06.09.08 - Wirtschaft warnt vor Online-Durchsuchungen von Computern
newsclick.de - Braunschweiger Zeitung, Wolfsburger Nachrichten, Salzgitter-Zeitung


> Der Streit um die von der Koalition geplante Einführung von heimlichen Online-Durchsuchungen spitzt sich zu. Kurz vor den Bundestags-Beratungen zum BKA-Gesetz warnt die Wirtschaft in scharfer Form vor den Plänen – sie fürchtet Spionage....
> 
> "Durch die vom BKA verwendete Infiltrationssoftware entsteht ein hohes Risiko des Missbrauchs durch Hacker. Dadurch werden Betriebs- und Geschäftsgeheimnisse massiv gefährdet und Industriespionage erleichtert." Durch den Eingriff in betriebliche Computer-Systeme könnten auch Produktionsausfälle verursacht werden.


Da wird man sensibel, wenn es an den Geldbeutel geht...


----------



## drboe (7 September 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Da wird man sensibel, wenn es an den Geldbeutel geht...


Besonders bemerkenswert finde ich ja nach wie vor, dass man so tut, als wäre gegen die Absichten der Politik kein Kraut gewachsen. An einem gut gesicherten Netz, einem richtig abgesicherten PC werden sich die Behörden weiterhin die Zähne ausbeissen, wenn sie den Angriff wirklich ausschließlich online durchführen wollen. Es ist sicher kein Zufall, dass BKA & Co auch die Unverletztlichkeit der Wohnung zur Disposition stellen. Über die Brücke dürfte das BVerfG aber wohl nicht gehen. Den Versuch verfassungswidrige Gsetze zu verabschieden werden wir aber sicher noch solange erleben, wie wir es diesen Politikern gestatten dies Land zu führen. Als Reaktion auf Einbruchsversuche werden künftig verstärkt Tools genutzt werden  und Betriebssysteme auf den Markt drängen, die sämtliche Festplatten verschlüsseln. Damit wären Versuche hinfällig Spionage-SW vor Ort einzuspielen. Dann bliebe nur noch die Hardware-Manipulation, z. B. der Einbau von Keyloggern inkl. mehrfachem Einbruch in die Wohnung.

M. Boettcher


----------



## webwatcher (8 September 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Das  BKA  lügt sich selbst am meisten in die Tasche. Möchtegern 007  eben.

selbst Ex-Nachrichtendienstler halten den Schwachsinn  für verfassungswidrig  und die Notwendigkeit für nicht  bewiesen 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Ex-B...hsuchungen-verfassungswidrig--/meldung/115613


> Ex-BND-Chef: Pläne für heimliche Online-Durchsuchungen verfassungswidrig...
> 
> In der Begründung ist laut dem Juristen nicht überzeugend nachgewiesen, "dass es der Befugnis zur Online-Durchsuchung tatsächlich bedarf, um die Sicherheit der Bevölkerung vor den Gefahren des internationalen Terrorismus in einem dem Grundsatz der Verhältnismäßigkeit entsprechenden Maße zu erhöhen".


Bayern  schwebt wie immer in anderen Universen (Startrek und  ähnlicher utopischer Nonsens)


> Vehement für eine solche zusätzliche Kompetenz tritt der Präsident des Bayerischen Landeskriminalamts (LKA), [ Name nicht relevant ] , ein, der seit Anfang August bereits die Lizenz zum Einsatz von "Bayerntrojanern" hat: "Ich halte diese Befugnis aus Sicht der polizeiliche Praxis zur erfolgreichen technische Durchführung der Online-Datenerhebung für zwingend notwendig."


----------



## webwatcher (15 September 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

heise online - 15.09.08 - Für und Wider im Bundestag zur geplanten Novelle des BKA-Gesetzes


> So seien etwa heimliche Online-Durchsuchungen und die Quellen-Telekommunikationsüberwachung angesichts der anhaltenden terroristischen Bedrohung "weitere notwendige Instrumente". Derzeit würden hierzulande rund 200 Ermittlungsverfahren mit terroristischem Hintergrund geführt, 100 "Gefährder" stünden unter Beobachtung, und 23 Tatverdächtige seien bereits verurteilt worden.


Von was träumt der eigentlich nachts? Das ist sowas von hirnrissig, 
dass man lachen möchte aber vor Grusel ob der Inkompetenz nicht kann.
Hier wird einfach alles einen in einen Topf geschüttet und zu einem 
ungeniessbaren Brei gerührt.

Stimmen dazu:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/fore...sammenfassung/forum-144045/msg-15564455/read/


> Repost: Wollt ihr die totale Zusammenfassung?


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/S-ARD-vs-Heise/forum-144045/msg-15564488/read/


> ARD Überschrift: "Kaum Bedenken gegen Online-Durchsuchungen"
> Erster Satz im Text:"In einer Expertenanhörung des Bundestags hat
> eine Mehrheit der geladenen Staatsrechtler die umstrittene
> Online-Durchsuchung als verfassungskonform bewertet."
> ...


----------



## drboe (15 September 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Fefe war da: Fefes Blog

M. Boettcher


----------



## webwatcher (27 September 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

heise online - 27.09.08 - Schäuble will Nutzung des Internets durch Islamisten erschweren


> Wie genau der deutsche Innenminister das von ihm angesprochene Rekrutieren von Mitgliedern und das Schmieden von Plänen zukünftig unterbinden will, ließ er jedoch offen.


Die einzige Frage, die immer wieder spannend bleibt,   welches der nächste blühende Unsinn ist.


----------



## webwatcher (27 September 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Ein Interview im vollen Wortlaut. Es spricht für sich. Kommentieren kann man das nicht mehr. 
Deutschlandfunk - Interview - Schäuble: Gefährdungslage in Deutschland ist unverändert hoch


----------



## Captain Picard (27 September 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Schäuble rechts zu überholen ist nicht möglich...
(da ist der Abgrund)


----------



## webwatcher (5 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

heise online - 05.10.08 - Was war. Was wird.


> Kann die Privatsphäre noch verteidigt werden, wenn das Sammelsurium geplanter polizeilicher Befugnisse immer größer wird? Gibt es einen Erosionsschutz bürgerlicher Freiheiten, wie es offenbar einen Software-Erosionsschutz gibt? Ich kann nicht in die Zukunft schauen, aber wohl in das aktuelle Bus-Angebot für einen leider immer noch notwendigen Termin. Wenn die polizeiliche Hysterie ausreicht, aus einem etwas schwülstig geschriebenen Liebesbrief einer Verlobten einen Abschiedsbrief eines Terroristen zu machen, dann bekommt man eine kleine Vorstellung davon, was eine heimliche Online-Durchsuchung mit den Dateien einer Festplatte machen kann, sollte sie denn technisch machbar sein.


Da ohnehin die Zwangsimplantation von RFID Chips vorbereitet wird, erübrigen sich viele unnötige Recherchen.


> In etwas fernerer Zukunft kommt kein Mensch ohne RFID-Chip aus, ich schrieb ja es weiter oben. Nur mit dem Chip unter der Haut ergibt der RFID-Chip im elektronischen Pass beim Matching wirklich Sinn, nur mit dem Chip können Systeme wie die Personen-Maut auf deutschen Bürgersteigen leicht und einfach eingerichtet werden. Wichtig ist es daher, schon frühzeitig etwas für die "freiwillige Transparenz und Akzeptanz" der subkutanen Technik zu tun.


----------



## webwatcher (21 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

heise online - 20.10.08 - Kriminalbeamte fordern neuen Bundesdatenschutzbeauftragten


> Der Bundesdatenschutzbeauftragte habe ein herausragendes Wächteramt und müsse dafür absolut unabhängig sein, verdeutlichte J. . "Mögliche Rücksichtnahmen" und "subtile Abhängigkeiten" müssten künftig vermieden werden. Es sei schon auffällig, wie zahnlos Innenminister Wolfgang Schäuble (CDU) und mit ihm der Datenschutzbeauftragte Schaar agierten,


Da ist wohl etwas gründlich mißverstanden worden:  Schäuble fühlt sich für Datenbeschaffung,
 eigene Verwertung, deren  langfristige Konservierung  und  nicht für Datenschutz zuständig und 
 dort hat er ein voll entwickeltes Gebiß...


----------



## technofreak (25 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

heise online - 25.10.08 - FDP kann den Bayerntrojaner nicht stoppen


> Trotz des Kompromisses kritisierte der amtierende bayerische Innenminister Joachim Herrmann postwendend gefährliche Einschränkungen beim heimlichen Zugriff auf IT-Systeme. Das Verbot, zur Installation von Schnüffelprogrammen die Wohnungen von Verdächtigen zu betreten, wertete der CSU-Politiker als "Rückschritt im Kampf gegen den internationalen Terrorismus". Dadurch werde die Arbeit des Landeskriminalamts und des Verfassungsschutzes "unnötig erschwert".


Wie wird eigentlich sichergestellt, dass der bayrische Trojaner nicht in anderen Bundesländern schnüffelt? 
(der wird bestimmt über rechnung.zip verbreitet  )


----------



## drboe (25 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



technofreak schrieb:


> Wie wird eigentlich sichergestellt, dass der bayrische Trojaner nicht in anderen Bundesländern schnüffelt?
> (der wird bestimmt über rechnung.zip verbreitet  )


Bei einem Hoax dürfte sich die Diskussion über die theoretische Reichweite eigentlich erübrigen. M. E. bleibt es dabei: entweder kann man sich gegen die Infiltration einer Computers nicht wehren, oder es gelingt jedem mit bekannten technischen  Mitteln. Im ersten Fall müsste man unterstellen, dass bereits heute so gut wie alle PC der Behörden, Regierungen und Unternehmen ständig durch diverse Schnüffelprogramme unterschiedlicher Interessenten (Staaten, Maifios ...) kontrolliert und extern "gesichert" werden. Nun wird die Diskussion des Einbruchs in die Wohnung von Zielpersonen zur Installation entsprechender Software ja nicht zufällig geführt. Die vollmundigen Ankündigungen zielgenauer Online-Verwanzung ohne eine Verletzung der Wohnung haben sich damit bereits in Luft aufgelöst. Das wird auch für die Wirksamkeit der angeblich so dringenden Maßnahmen selbst gelten. Spätestens dann, wenn das BVerfG Einbrüche zur Verwanzung von PC untersagt und sich Manipulationen an den Inhalten eines PC, wie  es der Bayern-Gestapo gestattet ist, als Verfahrenshindernis erweisen, wird man die langen Gesichter der selbsternannten Sicherheitspolitiker bewundern können. Das die daraus Lehren ziehen werden ist allerdings nicht zu erwarten.

M. Boettcher


----------



## A John (25 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



drboe schrieb:


> Spätestens dann, wenn das BVerfG Einbrüche zur Verwanzung von PC untersagt und sich Manipulationen an den Inhalten eines PC, wie  es der Bayern-Gestapo gestattet ist, als Verfahrenshindernis erweisen, wird man die langen Gesichter der selbsternannten Sicherheitspolitiker bewundern können. Das die daraus Lehren ziehen werden ist allerdings nicht zu erwarten.


Doch. Und zwar dahingehend, dass die Gesetzeslage "angepasst" wird. Falls das nicht geht, ignoriert man es einfach.
Bestes Beispiel die unverletzlichkeit der Wohnung:
Ein anonymer Hinweis auf Steuerhinterziehung oder Kinderpornos genügt oft, damit der Richter den Antrag auf einen Durchsuchungsbeschluss durchwinkt.
Dabei kannst Du noch froh sein, wenn das SEK vorher klingelt, anstatt die Tür mit dem "Semtexschlüssel" zu öffnen und die ganze Familie ins Koma zu prügeln.


----------



## webwatcher (26 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



drboe schrieb:


> Die vollmundigen Ankündigungen zielgenauer Online-Verwanzung ohne eine Verletzung der Wohnung haben sich damit bereits in Luft aufgelöst.


*Verwanzung* ist der treffende Begriff. Ein *zielgenauer* online Angriff 
auf einen  einzelnen PC spielt sich nur in den Laiengehirnen bestimmter Politiker 
und höherer  Polizeibeamtenriegen ab. Aber selbst gegen die physikalische  
Verwanzung eines PC gibt es für echte Profis derartig viele Abwehrmittel/möglichkeiten, 
dass es albern ist, damit  hausieren zu gehen.


----------



## drboe (26 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



A John schrieb:


> Bestes Beispiel die unverletzlichkeit der Wohnung:
> Ein anonymer Hinweis auf Steuerhinterziehung oder Kinderpornos genügt oft, damit der Richter den Antrag auf einen Durchsuchungsbeschluss durchwinkt.
> Dabei kannst Du noch froh sein, wenn das SEK vorher klingelt, anstatt die Tür mit dem "Semtexschlüssel" zu öffnen und die ganze Familie ins Koma zu prügeln.


Tja, das stimmt zwar, wie man u. a. - aber nicht nur - im Vorfeld des G8-Gipfels der unverschämten Staatslenker in Heiligendamm beobachten konnte, aber hier soll ja offenes Vorgehen unbedingt vermieden und das BKA und die LKA zur Geheimen Staaatspolizei umfirmiert werden. Dass kann man locker unter "Machterhalt um jeden Preis" verbuchen, sollte man als Bürger aber bekämpfen, wenn es sein muss auf der Basis GG 20(4) und bis zur letzten "Patrone" (was immer der Einzelne und die Gesamtheit dazu im Köcher haben mag). Ich möchte mir von meinen Kindern und möglichen Enkeln jedenfalls nicht ähnliche Fragen gefallen lassen müssen, wie sie der Generation meiner Großeltern zurecht gestellt wurden. Geschichte wiederholt sich nicht - wirklich nicht?

M. Boettcher


----------



## webwatcher (4 November 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

heise online - 04.11.08 - Journalistenverband kritisiert Online-Durchsuchung und BKA-Gesetz


> Der DJV-Bundesvorsitzende M.  K. kritisierte auf dem Verbandstag des Deutschen Journalisten-Verbandes (DJV) in Rostock-Warnemünde scharf das sogenannte BKA-Gesetz,...
> 
> *"Mit diesem Gesetz werden Entscheidungen des Bundesverfassungsgerichts schlicht ignoriert"*, kritisierte K. .


So ist es


----------



## webwatcher (5 November 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

heise online - 05.11.08 - Weg frei für bundesweite heimliche Online-Durchsuchungen


> Die große Koalition hat sich nach zähen Verhandlungen auf die umstrittene Novelle des Gesetzes für das Bundeskriminalamt (BKA) verständigt. Die präventiven Befugnisse der Wiesbadener Polizeibehörde zur Terrorabwehr werden demnach stark ausgebaut. Neben Kompetenzen etwa zur bundesweiten Rasterfahndung, zur "vorsorglichen" Telekommunikationsüberwachung nebst dem Abhören von Internet-Telefonie direkt vor oder nach einer Verschlüsselung, zur Abfrage von Verbindungs- und Standortdaten oder zum Einsatz des großen Lausch- und Spähangriffs mit Mini-Kameras und Mikrofonen enthält das umfangreiche Vorhaben auch die Lizenz für heimliche Online-Durchsuchungen.


Legale Stasimethoden  Was schert uns das BVerfG..


----------



## webwatcher (6 November 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Die Gleichgültigkeit der Bürger ggü. diesen Gesetzesvorhaben ist  erschreckend. 
Außer ein paar Berufsnörglern bei Heise  und  einigen wenigen Journalisten  ist keinerlei 
 Widerstand zu erkennen.

PS: Die Kommentare sind  nahezu ausschließlich rot bewertet.  hab ich noch nie so gesehen
Einer ganz wenigen  mit grün bewerteten Kommentare 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/S-Wer-beteiligt-sich/forum-146907/msg-15820757/read/


> Tja, dann wird es wohl pünktlich zum Jahresanfang die nächste
> Verfassungsbeschwerde geben. Da man mit etwa 10.000 Euro Kosten
> (Anwalt) rechnen darf, wäre dann wohl eine Spendensammlung angesagt.


m.E  einer  der besten Kommentare (ohne  rot)
WennWiderstandzurPflichtwird | WegfreifürbundesweiteheimlicheOnlin... | News-Foren


> Ich beglückwünsche alle jene, die immer noch der Meinung sind: "Es
> wird nichts so heiß gegessen, wie es gekocht wird." zum Aufwachen in
> einer "gelenkten" Demokratie. Man erinnere sich, dieser Begriff wird
> vorrangig für ehemalige Diktaturen gebraucht, die jetzt salonfähig
> ...


----------



## webwatcher (6 November 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Koalition beschließt Online-Durchsuchung und Rasterfahndung: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de



> Ob die Ausweitung der BKA-Befugnisse in ihrer jetzt beschlossenen Form Bestand haben werden, ist indes fraglich. Bei Anhörungen in den vergangenen Wochen hatten Juristen und Experten massive verfassungsrechtliche und datenschutzrechtliche Bedenken gegen das Vorhaben geäußert. Bürgerrechtler, Juristen und Datenschützer haben bereits Verfassungsbeschwerden angekündigt.
> 
> Der Deutsche Journalistenverband (DJV) kritisierte die neuen Befugnisse scharf als weitere Einschränkung der Pressefreiheit in Deutschland. Neben der heimlichen Online-Durchsuchung sollen Journalisten künftig auch gezwungen werden dürfen, Recherchematerial herausgeben zu müssen.
> 
> Das neue BKA-Gesetz soll


----------



## webwatcher (6 November 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

heise online - 06.11.08 - Karlsruhe begrenzt erneut den Zugriff auf TK-Vorratsdaten
Bundesverfassungsgericht - Karlsruhe schränkt Vorratsdatenspeicherung ein - Politik - sueddeutsche.de


> Karlsruhe begrenzt erneut den Zugriff auf TK-Vorratsdaten


Unbestätigten Gerüchten zufolge soll bereits über die ersatzlose Abschaffung 
des BVerfG nachgedacht werden.


----------



## Reducal (6 November 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



webwatcher schrieb:


> heise online - 06.11.08 - Karlsruhe begrenzt erneut den Zugriff auf TK-Vorratsdaten


Fakt ist dieses hier: 





> Karlsruhe stellte in seinem jetzt bekannt gegebenen Beschluss (1 BvR 256/08) vom 28. Oktober klar, dass der Abruf der Daten_* nur zur Abwehr einer dringenden Gefahr für Leib, Leben oder Freiheit einer Person, für den Bestand oder die Sicherheit des Bundes oder eines Landes oder zur Abwehr einer gemeinen Gefahr zulässig ist*_. Zur Strafverfolgung dürfen die Informationen nur weitergeleitet oder verwendet werden, wenn es um schwere Delikte geht, bei denen auch das Abhören der Telekommunikation erlaubt wäre.


Demnach bleibt die Verfolgung von Verbindungsdaten zur Ortung des physikalischen Ursprungs einer Internetsession auch nach dem 31.12.2008 in einfach gelagerten Fällen (wie. z. B. beim Verdacht des Betruges der Urkundenfälschung oder des Filesharing) unmöglich.


----------



## webwatcher (6 November 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Wenn das BVerfG auch zukünftige Angriffe auf die Verfassung abwehrt, soll es mir recht sein. 
[ir]Gerüchten zufolge soll über eine Abschaffung dieser nervigen Instituition nachgedacht werden.[/ir]


----------



## webwatcher (6 November 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



Reducal schrieb:


> Fakt ist dieses hier: Demnach bleibt die Verfolgung von Verbindungsdaten zur Ortung des physikalischen Ursprungs einer Internetsession auch nach dem 31.12.2008 in einfach gelagerten Fällen (wie. z. B. beim Verdacht des Betruges der Urkundenfälschung oder des Filesharing) unmöglich.


braucht ja auch nicht, wird alles mit der Brechstange am Ursprungsort gemacht 
heise online - 06.11.08 - BKA-Chef begrüßt Einigung beim BKA-Gesetz


> Mit der Verabschiedung durch den Bundestag voraussichtlich am 12. November sei nunmehr der Weg frei, in wenigen herausragenden Fällen die Festplatten von Verdächtigen so zu durchsuchen, dass eine etwaige Verschlüsselung der Daten unwirksam werde


Einen Taschenrechner mag er bedienen können...


> Es könne nicht angehen, dass bei schnellen Einsätzen die ganze juristische Leiter auf- und abgeklettert werden müsste.


da gab es doch schon mal einen Innenminister der von sich gab, 
 dass man nicht den ganzen Tag mit dem GG unter dem Arm rumlaufen könne 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hermann_Höcherl


> Als für ihn typisch gilt sein Ausspruch in Zusammenhang mit der "Abhör-Affäre" 1963 "Verfassungsschützer können nicht ständig das Grundgesetz unter dem Arm tragen".


----------



## Reducal (6 November 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



webwatcher schrieb:


> braucht ja auch nicht, wird alles mit der Brechstange am Ursprungsort gemacht



Online-Durschsuchung und Herausgabe der Verkehrsdaten sind zweierlei Paar Schuhe. Wen die Online-Durchsuchung trifft (so sie überhaupt statt finden kann), ist mir gelinde gesagt schnuppe - das trifft offensichtlich eh nur solche Verdächtige, die ziemlich tief in einer Matsche drin stecken!
Die Verkehrsdatenerhebung aufgrund der Verbindungsdaten ist hier eher unser Metier. Computerbetrug und die vielen anderen "geringfügigen" Straftaten werden schlicht nicht vom § 101a StPO erfasst und somit bringen diese Zahlenkolonnen anscheinend vorerst niemand mehr irgendwas (bis der BGH abschließend entschieden hat).
Die Vorratsdatenspeicherung ist mMn völlig im Eimer, da daraus gewonnene Erkenntnisse in Fällen, die eben nicht dem § 101a StPO zuzuordnen sind, nicht gerichtsverwertbar sind. Im Umkehrschluss bedeutet das, dass die Ermittler derartige Daten - außer bei: ... 


Reducal schrieb:


> > zur Abwehr einer dringenden Gefahr für Leib, Leben oder Freiheit einer Person, für den Bestand oder die Sicherheit des Bundes oder eines Landes oder zur Abwehr einer gemeinen Gefahr zulässig ist


... nicht erforschen dürfen, weil die Provider keine Auskunft erteilen dürfen. 

Dazu kommt die Rolle des BKA (BKA-Gesetz). Wer oder Was ist denn das BKA und was sind die LKÄ? Wann werden die überhaupt tätig? Ohne Wissen um diese grundlegenden Antworten, erübrigt sich eine ernsthafte Diskussion!


----------



## webwatcher (6 November 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



Reducal schrieb:


> Wen die Online-Durchsuchung trifft (so sie überhaupt statt finden kann), ist mir gelinde gesagt schnuppe - das trifft offensichtlich eh nur solche Verdächtige, die ziemlich tief in einer Matsche drin stecken!


Ah, ganz neue Erkenntnisse. Ermittlungen sind schon der klare Beweis von Schuld, sogenannter Umkehrschluss. 

Sauber


----------



## webwatcher (8 November 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

heise online - 08.11.08 - Polizeigewerkschaft warnt vor Beschluss des BKA-Gesetzes


> Polizeigewerkschaft warnt vor Beschluss des BKA-Gesetzes


Die Polizeigewerkschaft war noch nie dagegen: Sie  kritisiert nur einzelne  Ausführungspunkte. 

Ein Kommentar: 
Was mich am MEISTEN an dieser verlogenen Debatte stört?


----------



## drboe (9 November 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



Reducal schrieb:


> Online-Durschsuchung und Herausgabe der Verkehrsdaten sind zweierlei Paar Schuhe. Wen die Online-Durchsuchung trifft (so sie überhaupt statt finden kann), ist mir gelinde gesagt schnuppe - das trifft offensichtlich eh nur solche Verdächtige, die ziemlich tief in einer Matsche drin stecken!


Quatsch! Es trifft ganz sicher nicht diejenigen, deren angebliches Bedrohungspotential für die Gesetzesbegründung benutzt wird. Das liegt schlicht daran, dass die Abwehr im Grunde lächerlich einfach ist, zumindest recht geringe Aufwände erfordert. Abwehrmaßnahmen werden daher zuvörderst solche Internetnutzer ergreifen, die es nötig haben. Die bleiben dann unbehelligt. Zugleich aber besteht ein hoher Druck des BKA und der LKÄ den Nutzen der mit hohem Aufwand umgesetzten Möglichkeiten zu beweisen. Es müssen dann unbedingt "verhinderte Straftaten" her. Es gehört m. E. nicht viel Phantasie dazu, dass dies Mittel primär gegen jeden eingesetzt werden wird, den staatliche Organe so gern mit Terroristen gleichsetzen. Man betrachte dazu einfach einmal die staatlichen Aktivitäten gegen Globalisierungskritiker im Vorfeld des G8-Gipfels in Heiligendamm. Dazu wird kommen, dass man zur Installation in die Wohnungen muss, weil die gezielte Remote-Installation schlicht nicht funktioniert.



Reducal schrieb:


> ...
> Dazu kommt die Rolle des BKA (BKA-Gesetz). Wer oder Was ist denn das BKA und was sind die LKÄ? Wann werden die überhaupt tätig? Ohne Wissen um diese grundlegenden Antworten, erübrigt sich eine ernsthafte Diskussion!


Wissenlücken? Die lassen sich im Internet schliessen: BKA, Links zu den LKÄ

M. Boettcher


----------



## Reducal (9 November 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



drboe schrieb:


> Quatsch!


Deine Meinung, die sei dir unbenommen!


drboe schrieb:


> Es gehört m. E. nicht viel Phantasie dazu, dass dies Mittel primär gegen jeden eingesetzt werden wird, den staatliche Organe so gern mit Terroristen gleichsetzen.


Die Phantasie teil ich mit dir, nur werden ich und der Insider dagegen ankämpfen und für Transparenz in Einzelfällen sorgen. Nur leider sind wir weder der Gesetzgeber noch höhere Entscheidungsträger - wir werden nur dann intervenieren, wenn Einzelschicksale von zu erwartenden Fehlentscheidungen betroffen werden.


----------



## drboe (9 November 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



Reducal schrieb:


> Die Phantasie teil ich mit dir, nur werden ich und der Insider dagegen ankämpfen und für Transparenz in Einzelfällen sorgen. Nur leider sind wir weder der Gesetzgeber noch höhere Entscheidungsträger - wir werden nur dann intervenieren, wenn Einzelschicksale von zu erwartenden Fehlentscheidungen betroffen werden.


Warum sich klein machen? Du bist Teil des Souveräns. Gemeinsam können (wir) viele den derzeitigen Gesetzgeber zum Teufel jagen. Das hat 1989 funktioniert und es würde wieder funktioneren. Um es mit Georg Danzer zu sagen: Morgenrot. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## webwatcher (11 November 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

heise online - 10.11.08 - Innenausschuss des Bundestags beschließt heimliche Online-Durchsuchungen


> Der Innenausschuss des Bundestags hat den umkämpften Entwurf für die Novelle des Gesetzes für das Bundeskriminalamt (BKA) am heutigen Montag mit den Stimmen der großen Koalition abgesegnet.


Wir haben zwar keine Ahnung was wir da absegen, aber wir sind dafür...


----------



## webwatcher (12 November 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

TP: Online-Durchsuchung


> Um diesen Unfug richtig einschätzen zu können, muss man einen Vergleich bemühen: Verlangte der deutsche Verteidigungsminister im Bundestag, die Bundeswehr solle bei ihrem Einsatz für den Weltfrieden am Hindukusch Laserschwerter und Tarnkappen bekommen, würden einige Medien vermutlich doch nachfragen, ob eine geistige Verwirrung vorliege und ob man das Anliegen ernst nehmen solle. Bei der Online-Durchsuchung geschieht das nicht, obwohl der Einsatz einer Spionagesoftware für private Rechner [extern] bislang weder erfolgreich stattgefunden noch sich jemand erkühnt hat, irgendeine plausible Methode zu beschrieben, wie die Ermittlungsmethode praktisch umgesetzt werden könnte.


So deutlich ( und verständlich ) steht das nirgends in irgendeiner deutschen on oder off-line Publikation 
http://www.damaschke.de/notizen/index.php/uber-den-unfug-der-angeblichen-online-durchsuchung/#


> Über den Unfug der angeblichen “Online-Durchsuchung”
> Über die diversen Albernheiten um die Allmachtsphantasie unserer Kontrollfreaks und Paranoiker namens “Online-Durchsuchng” habe ich mich ja schon mehrfach mokiert. Jetzt weist Burkhard Schröder in der Journalisten-Mailingliste Jonet auf einen nüchternen und kenntnisreichen Artikel in der Online-Zeitschrift für Höchstrichterliche Rechtsprechng im Strafrecht hin.


Der Spiegel hat sich schon seit Jahren von ernst zunehmender Berichterstattung zu diesem Thema 
verabschiedet
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Sach...-der-Vorratsdatenspeicherung--/meldung/118753


> Die sachsen-anhaltinische Justizministerin Angela Kolb hat die fortwährende Aufrüstung der Kompetenzen der Sicherheitsbehörden zur Bekämpfung von Terrorismus und anderen Straftaten kritisiert. "Ich bin kein Verfechter der Vorratsdatenspeicherung", wandte sich die SPD-Politikerin etwa gegen die vor einem Jahr vom Bundestag beschlossene verdachtsunabhängige Protokollierung der Nutzerspuren.* "Ich habe Zweifel, ob auch nur eine Straftat des internationalen Terrorismus damit zu verhindern ist", *begründete die Rechtsexpertin ihre Haltung


wahre Worte gelassen ausgesprochen...


----------



## webwatcher (12 November 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

heise online - 12.11.08 - Bundestag verabschiedet BKA-Gesetz mit heimlichen Online-Durchsuchungen


> Bundestag verabschiedet BKA-Gesetz mit heimlichen Online-Durchsuchungen


Streit um das BKA-Gesetz - Die Allmächtigen - Politik - sueddeutsche.de


> Das BKA-Gesetz ist wie eine Büchse der Pandora. Heute wird sie geöffnet.


*ist* geöffnet


----------



## webwatcher (13 November 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

heise online - 13.11.08 - BKA-Gesetz: Der Blick richtet sich erneut nach Karlsruhe


> Datenschützer sowie Medien- und Wirtschaftsvereinigungen haben gegen die Verabschiedung der Novelle des Gesetzes für das Bundeskriminalamt (BKA) durch den Bundestag protestiert. Wieder genehmige sich der Bundesgesetzgeber erst einmal ein Übermaß an Freiheitsbeeinträchtigungen, um dann nach einem Gerichtsverfahren vor dem Bundesverfassungsgericht auf das vom Grundgesetz gerade noch Erlaubte zurechtgestutzt zu werden, beklagt der schleswig-holsteinische Landesdatenschutzbeauftragte Thilo Weichert. Das neue BKA-Gesetz gefährde geradezu die "innere Sicherheit", weil es die Bevölkerung verunsichere und durch den Abbau rechtsstaatlicher Verfahren sowie durch die "Vergeheimdienstlichung der Polizei" die Ausgrenzung von Minderheiten forciere. Dies sei der wahre Treibsatz für Terrorismus.


Man fabriziert sich das Alibi für die Bespitzelung aller Bürger


----------



## Antiscammer (13 November 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Manchmal könnte man auch denken, dass all diese hektische Betriebsamkeit nur für eins gut ist: um den Staat und die Elite vor den eventuellen Folgen sozialer Unruhen im Rahmen von Wirtschafts- und Finanzkrisen zu schützen.


----------



## webwatcher (16 November 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

heise online - 16.11.08 - Was war. Was wird.

lesenswert,  etwas Zeit sollte man sich dafür nehmen


----------



## webwatcher (16 November 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,590750,00.html


> Schäubles Spähgesetz steht vor dem Aus
> 
> Es ist eines der umstrittensten Projekte der Großen Koalition - jetzt droht dem BKA-Gesetz das Aus. Nachdem FDP, Grüne und Linke die Mehrheit im Bundesrat schon dezimiert hatten, legt sich nun auch die sächsische SPD quer: Die Mehrheit für Wolfgang Schäubles Pläne dürfte damit dahin sein.


----------



## technofreak (18 November 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

heise online - 18.11.08 - Widerstand gegen BKA-Gesetz: Union empört, Polizeiverbände kritisch

Tagesbericht  aus dem Narrenhaus. Es  im einzeln zu kommentieren, macht ebenso wenig Sinn wie eine  Theaterkritik über eine  Karnevalssitzung.


----------



## webwatcher (18 November 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Der Stern weiß, wie der Bundestrojaner arbeitet 

BKA-Gesetz: So funktioniert der Bundestrojaner - Computer-technik - STERN.DE


> stern.de zeigt, wie das staatliche Schnüffeln mit dem "Bundestrojaner" funktionieren könnte -


 Der CCC weiß wie es geht...


> Um die RFS als Spionagewerkzeug im Einzelfall einsatztauglich zu machen, sei Maßarbeit nötig, erklärt C. K. : "Was hat die Zielperson für einen Rechner und welche Applikationen laufen darauf, die eventuell in die Quere kommen könnten?" Vor dem eigentlichen Schnüffeln muss man erst einmal die Lücken und Tücken in der Infrastruktur aufdecken und dann den Bundestrojaner entsprechend anpassen. Das ist zeitaufwendig. Allerdings erhöht gerade eine solche Einzelanfertigung die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass der Trojaner von Anti-Viren-Programmen und Firewalls - die immer auf eine Inventarliste schon bekannter Eindringlinge zurückgreifen müssen - unerkannt bleibt.


 Der CCC hat auch schon mal weniger Unfug verbreitet


----------



## webwatcher (19 November 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

heise Security - 19.11.08 - US-Gericht stoppt Verkauf kommerzieller Spyware


> Ein US-Gericht hat dem in Florida ansässigen Hersteller CyberSpy Software untersagt, sein Programm RemoteSpy weiterhin zu verkaufen. RemoteSpy ist eine kommerzielle Spionage-Software, die Tastatureingaben und Instant-Messaging-Nachrichten mitliest, regelmäßig Screenshots macht, besuchte Webseiten mitloggt und alle gesammelten Daten an einen Server schickt. Anwender von RemoteSpy können sich auf dem Server einloggen und die über das Opfer gesammelten Daten abrufen. RemoteSpy soll sich Rootkit-Techniken zunutze machen, um sich vor Virenscannern zu verbergen.


Wieder nix damit, es gleich fertig zu kaufen und  damit Steuergelder zu sparen ....


----------



## webwatcher (19 November 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

heise online - 19.11.08 - BKA-Gesetz: Schäuble relativiert die Terrorgefahr


> Bundesinnenminister Wolfgang Schäuble hat angesichts der Finanzkrise eine neue Gewichtung der Gefahren für die Stabilität des Landes vorgenommen. Auf die Frage des Magazins Stern, ob die Banker die Gesellschaft stärker bedrohen als Terroristen, antwortete der CDU-Politiker: "Mal abgesehen von Ihrer journalistischen Zuspitzung machen uns gegenwärtig in der Tat die Banken mehr Sorgen."


Bauerschlau wie er ist,  wählt er natürlich diese Antwort. Bundestrojaner versteht nur ein winziger Teil der Bevölkerung, Bankenkrise glaubt jeder zu verstehen.


> Die Bestimmungen zur Durchführung verdeckter Online-Durchsuchungen im Gesetzestext sorgen bei Experten unterdessen weiter für Stirnrunzeln. So weist der Datenschützer M.H. darauf hin, dass gemäß den Änderungen (PDF-Datei) des Innenausschusses das eingesetzte Spionagewerkzeug und die abgezogenen Daten nur noch "nach dem Stand der Technik" gegen unbefugten Zugriff zu schützen sind.


Immer wieder amüsant ist der offensichtliche Wahn (auf beiden Seiten) , dass eventuelle Terroristen 
von der gesamten Debatte nicht den leisesten  Schimmer haben und  ihre PCs wie jeder unbedarfte 
Otto Normalo völlig offen betreibt...


----------



## webwatcher (23 November 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

heise online - 23.11.08 - Streit um BKA-Gesetz: Ton in der großen Koalition wird rauer


> Erfreut zeigte sich Herrmann unterdessen über eine Umfrage des ZDF zu heimlichen Online-Durchsuchungen. Laut dem Politbarometer, das die Mannheimer Forschungsgruppe Wahlen für den öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender erstellt, halten 57 Prozent der Befragten es "grundsätzlich" für richtig, dass das BKA künftig den Bundestrojaner einsetzen können soll.


67%   der Befragten waren darüber hinaus für Rechtsverkehr auf dem Mars.
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/fore...schussanlagen/forum-147805/msg-15902502/read/
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/fore...t-fragwuerdig/forum-147805/msg-15902522/read/
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/fore...-Bevoelkerung/forum-147805/msg-15902523/read/


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Was-war-Was-wird--/meldung/119296


> Fatal ist freilich der Zeitpunkt, an dem der Bundesinnenminister die Null zu Ehren kommen lassen will. Mal eben das Grundgesetz passend machen, damit das unsägliche BKA-Gesetz durchgebracht werden kann, lässt eine vordemokratische Denkweise durchschimmern.


----------



## webwatcher (24 November 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

heise online - 24.11.08 - "Windei Bundestrojaner"


> *"Windei Bundestrojaner"*


Sagen Leute, die was davon verstehen schon lange. Das BKA und der Innenminister zählen da nicht zu.
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/fore...st-Nebensache/forum-147833/msg-15906419/read/


> Die ganze Diskussion um "ONLINE" Durchsuchungen ist ein reine
> Nebensache !
> 
> Es geht um heimliche Einbrüche und Hausdurchsuchungen.
> ...


----------



## webwatcher (27 November 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

heise online - 27.11.08 - SPD in Bund und Ländern signalisiert rasche Einigung beim BKA-Gesetz


> Berlins Innensenator Ehrhart Körting, Sprecher der SPD-regierten Länder im Bundesrat, hat bei dem sich abzeichnenden Vermittlungsverfahren mit dem Bundestag im Streit um die Novelle des Gesetzes für das Bundeskriminalamt (BKA) einen schnellen Kompromiss in Aussicht gestellt.


Welches Leiden können SPD Abgeordnete nicht bekommen?
Bandscheibenschäden, da die grundlegende Vorraussetzung dafür fehlt: 
Rückgrat...

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/S-Bauchschmerzen-wie-ueblich/forum-148045/msg-15922693/read/


> Liebe Tante SPD,
> 
> die letzte Großtat ist nun einige Jahrzehnte her, seitdem hast Du
> wieder und wieder dem christlichen Zentrum den Hintern geküsst. Wie
> ...


----------



## Antiscammer (29 November 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Der heilige St. Opportun ist Partei-Heiliger der SPD. Wusstet Ihr das noch nicht?


----------



## jupp11 (29 November 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

heise online - 29.11.08 - Merkel empört über Verzögerung beim BKA-Gesetz


> Merkel empört über Verzögerung beim BKA-Gesetz


na klar, zu DDR Zeiten hätte es sowas nicht gegeben...
Übersetzt heißt das:Merkel empört über Demokratie 
und der Kanzlerkandidat übt sich im voreilenden Gehorsam 


> SPD-Kanzlerkandidat Frank-Walter Steinmeier versicherte derweil gegenüber dem "Handelsblatt", dass ein Kompromiss beim BKA-Gesetz "nicht an der SPD scheitern wird".


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/S-Frau-Merkel/forum-148155/msg-15932450/read/


----------



## webwatcher (30 November 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

heise online - 30.11.08 - Was war. Was wird.


> Ebenso passend wie bar jeder Kenntnis assistiert ihm Kanzlerin Merkel, die heute ihre Empörung bekannt machen lässt.


trotzdem ist sie doch angeblich die beliebste Kanzlerin  aller Zeiten..


> . Und nachdem die SPD ihren Genossen Experten ausgetausst hat, ist die Partei auf ihrem Weg nach unten geschmeidiger denn je geworden, zur Freude des Regierungspartners.





Antiscammer schrieb:


> Der heilige St. Opportun ist Partei-Heiliger der SPD. Wusstet Ihr das noch nicht?


quod erat demonstrandum


----------



## blowfish (2 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



webwatcher schrieb:


> trotzdem ist sie doch angeblich die beliebste Kanzlerin  aller Zeiten..



Ist auch kein Wunder. Vor ihr gab es ja noch keine, mit der man sie vergleichen kann.


----------



## webwatcher (3 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

heise online - 03.12.08 - SPD und Union einigen sich beim BKA-Gesetz


			
				heise.de schrieb:
			
		

> Eine "Spitzenrunde" aus Politikern von Union und SPD, der neben Innenminister Wolfgang Schäuble und Justizministerin Brigitte Zypries auch Politiker aus den Ländern angehörten, soll sich am Dienstagabend auf eine "Kompromisslinie" zum BKA-Gesetz geeinigt haben.


 SPD in bewährter Geschmeidigkeit auf Schmusekurs.
Goodguy-badguy | SPDundUnioneinigensichbeimBKA-Gese... | News-Foren


> Irgendwie werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass unsere Politiker uns
> nach dem Schema "good guy, bad guy" auf den Arm nehmen: da wird
> GEMEINSAM die "Maximallösung" beschlossen, die das Volk sicher nicht
> begrüsst, dann stellt sich eine Seite stur und behauptet, das nicht
> ...





			
				heise.de schrieb:
			
		

> Auch die Entscheidung, welche Daten genau in den geschützten "Kernbereich der Privatsphäre" fallen und bei Online-Durchsuchung ausgefiltert werden müssen, soll von einem Richter getroffen werden


 Möchte mal wissen, wieviele Richter auch nur vage Kenntnisse  darüber besitzen, worüber sie zu
 entscheiden haben. Auf auf  zum Internetfortbildungskurs. ( Gibt´s bestimmt als VHS-Abendkurs )


----------



## webwatcher (3 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,593941,00.html


> er EU-Ministerrat will die Europäer besser vor Internetkriminalität schützen und befürwortet laut Golem.de mehr Web-Kontrolle. Das heißt: länderübergreifende Online-Überwachung, gemeinsame Ermittlungsteams und europaweite Online-Durchsuchungen.


Die europaweite Überwachung aller EU-Bürger soll endlich Realität werden.
Die Horrorvision  1984 als großes Vorbild und  Endziel.


----------



## webwatcher (3 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

heise online - 03.12.08 - Opposition, Presseverbände und Anwälte lehnen BKA-Gesetz weiter ab


> Der von Bund und Ländern anvisierte Kompromiss bei der umkämpften Novelle des Gesetzes für das Bundeskriminalamt (BKA) stößt auf scharfe Kritik bei FDP, Linken und Grünen. Proteste kommen auch von sogenannten Berufsgeheimnisträgern wie Ärzten, Anwälten oder Journalisten, deren Zeugnisverweigerungsrecht entgegen SPD-Forderungen aus den Ländern nicht gestärkt werden soll.


----------



## webwatcher (7 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

BKA-Gesetz - Auf Biegen und Brechen - Politik - sueddeutsche.de


> BKA-Gesetz  Auf Biegen und Brechen
> 
> Der angebliche Kompromiss zum BKA-Gesetz ist kein Kompromiss, sondern ein Witz. Witze sollte man aber nicht machen, wenn es um die Balance von Freiheit und Sicherheit geht.


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Was-war-Was-wird--/meldung/120039


> Das "tragfähige" Ergebnis ist ein bitterböser Witz mit eingebauter Grundrechtsverletzung: Der weisungsungebundene Datenschutzbeauftragte beim BKA, Herr B.H. , und sein Chef, Herr J.  Z., werden bei ihrer Arbeit von einem ordentlichen Richter entlastet. Welchselbiger nicht nur die Überwachungsmaßnahme genehmigt, sondern auch darüber befindet, ob die betroffene Person überhaupt ein Interesse an einer Benachrichtigung hat oder alles sowieso unerheblich ist.



PS: Namen abgekürzt, weil sie ohnehin jederman zum Überdruss bekannt sind 
und  es wenig erfreulich ist, sie immer wieder vor Augen zu haben


----------



## webwatcher (19 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

heise online - 19.12.08 - Bundesrat nickt BKA-Gesetz endgültig ab
Unsinniges das nicht mehr kommentierbar ist.
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,597652,00.html


----------



## webwatcher (26 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Die ungehaltene Rede 


> Eine weitere gute Nachricht betrifft das Klima in der großen Koalition. Die SPD hat im vergangenen Jahr trotz aller Querschläge sämtliche Unionsinitiativen unterstützt - vom BKA-Gesetz über die Erbschaftssteuer bis zur Schirmpolitik und dem Regieren auf Sicht.


----------



## webwatcher (28 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

heise online - 28.12.08 - Was war. Was wird.


> Alle Proteste gegen Big Brother, die Quellen-TKÜ und die nur für Terroristen angedachte vorsorgliche Online-Durchsuchung mit ihren paar "herausragenden Fällen", für die plötzlich hunderte neuer Richter aus dem Straßenbauetat benötigt werden, sind ein Pieps gegen das was kommt. Eine kontaktbasierte Gesundheitskarte und ein kontaktloser Personalausweis ergeben zusammen ein dichtmaschiges Netz neuer Qualität, in dem zusammen mit der Vorratsdatenspeicherung von jedem Bürger mehrmals im Monat Daten gefischt werden


----------



## webwatcher (29 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

heise online - 29.12.08 - Bundespräsident: Keine durchgreifenden Bedenken beim BKA-Gesetz


> Köhler habe keine durchgreifenden Bedenken gehabt, "die ihn an der Ausfertigung gehindert hätten" und das Gesetz "über die Weihnachtsfeiertage" unterschrieben, teilte ein Sprecher des Bundespräsidialamtes am heutigen Montag in Berlin mit.


Wann hat der schon mal Bedenken bei der Einschränkung demokratischer Rechte  gehabt...


> Der Bundesdatenschutzbeauftragte Peter Schaar glaubt unterdessen nicht, dass das Gesetz vor dem Bundesverfassungsgericht Bestand haben wird.


Die letzte Bastion der freiheitlichen Demokratie. Mal sehen,  wann sie  geschleift 
wird.  Lang dauert das bestimmt  nicht mehr.
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/fore...ben-1930-1934/forum-149605/msg-16061369/read/
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/fore...-boeses-denkt/forum-149605/msg-16061269/read/
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/fore...nden-Bedenken/forum-149605/msg-16061247/read/
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/fore...-Kindergarten/forum-149605/msg-16061200/read/
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/fore...u-Weihnachten/forum-149605/msg-16061182/read/


> Sehr geehrter Herr Koehler, immer mal wieder zu Weihnachten???
> khepra (311 Beiträge seit 27.06.02)
> 
> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Koeh...-zur-Vorratsdatenspeicherung--/meldung/101067
> ...


----------



## webwatcher (31 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Vorratsdatenspeicherung: Provider beklagen Unklarheiten bei E-Mail-Überwachung - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt

man beklagt Unklarheiten, nicht das System als solches 


> Nun klagen die Internet-Provider, dass sie noch immer keine technische Richtlinie zur Umsetzung der Bestimmungen hätten. "Wir wissen zwar, was wir speichern sollen, aber nicht, wie wir das tun sollen", sagt der Sprecher des Internet-Anbieters 1&1, Andreas Maurer. "Wir werden die gesetzlichen Anforderungen umsetzen, obwohl die technischen Rahmenbedingungen dafür fehlen."


99,9 % der  Durchschnittsbürger interessiert es eh nicht die Bohne , ob und in welchen
 Umfang  ihre  Daten gespeichert werden, da man ja "nichts zu verbergen hat "
( Außer den üblichen Steuerschummeleien) 
Ob das wohl immer so  eingehalten werden wird:


> Bei einem begründeten Verdacht schwerer Straftaten müssen die Daten dann den Strafverfolgungsbehörden vorgelegt werden. Das Bundesverfassungsgericht hat dies in einer Entscheidung zu einem Eilantrag gegen das Gesetz so vorgeschrieben.


----------



## webwatcher (1 Januar 2009)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

heise Security - 01.01.09 - BKA rechnet 2009 mit drei oder vier Online-Durchsuchungen


> BKA rechnet 2009 mit drei oder vier Online-Durchsuchungen
> Der Bundestrojaner ist angeblich einsatzbereit. Pünktlich zum Inkrafttreten der heftig umstrittenen Novelle des Gesetzes für das Bundeskriminalamt (BKA) am heutigen Neujahrstag erklärte der Präsident der Wiesbadener Polizeibehörde, Jörg Ziercke, dass die für heimliche Online-Durchsuchungen erforderliche Spionagesoftware fertig gestellt sei.


Drei bis vier unbedarfte Möchtegernterroristen werden sich bestimmt finden lassen,
 die dumm und naiv  genug sind, sich die "Remote Forensic Software" 
auf den Laptop  zu laden...


----------



## webwatcher (20 Januar 2009)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

heise Security - 20.01.09 - BKA-Chef will Bundestrojaner auch gegen organisierte Kriminalität einsetzen


> BKA-Chef will Bundestrojaner auch gegen organisierte Kriminalität einsetzen


Noch nicht den Beweis für die  Wirksamkeit angetreten, wachsen  die Begehrlichkeiten.


----------



## KatzenHai (20 Januar 2009)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Ich meine immer noch, der Einsatz gegen die urorganisierte Kriminalität kommt besser.

Beispielsweise zur IP 195.43.54.64 (REGIERUNGonline) ... :roll:


----------



## webwatcher (20 Januar 2009)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Schon mal versucht, einen Pudding an die Wand zu nageln?


----------



## KatzenHai (20 Januar 2009)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Ja.


... hat nicht geklappt, BTW ...


----------



## webwatcher (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

heise Security - 11.02.09 - Website von Wolfgang Schäuble über Typo3-Lücke gehackt


----------



## webwatcher (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

heise online - 13.02.09 - Zypries gegen erweiterte Geheimdienst-Befugnisse


> "Wenn der Gesetzgeber nun einer endgültigen Klärung aus Karlsruhe vorgriffe, wäre das schlechter Stil."


Ein Wort stimmt nicht: "wäre". Es* ist* von Beginn an ein Stil, der sich an den
 Methoden von Bananenrepubliken bzw der ehemaligen DDR orientiert.


----------



## webwatcher (7 März 2009)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

heise online - 07.03.09 - BND benutzt Online-Durchsuchung zur Spionage


> Der Bundesnachrichtendienst (BND) hat offenbar in großem Umfang die Online-Durchsuchung zur Spionage benutzt und damit geheime Daten abgefangen, wie das Nachrichtenmagazin Der Spiegel in der kommenden Ausgabe 11/2009 unter Berufung auf BND-interne Quellen berichtet. In den vergangenen Jahren seien in mindestens 2500 Fällen Computer im Ausland infiltriert und Festplatteninhalte nach Pullach übermittelt worden. In weiteren Operationen installierten die BND-Mitarbeiter Keylogger, mit denen sie Tastatureingaben und damit Passwörter zum Beispiel für E-Mailfächer abgriffen.


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Deut...-eines-chinesischen-Trojaners--/meldung/94932


			
				heise.de am26.08.2007 schrieb:
			
		

> Nach Informationen des Nachrichtenmagazins Der Spiegel sind inzwischen zahlreiche Computer der Bundesregierung mit sogenannten Trojaner-Spähprogrammen infiziert, die aus China stammen sollen. Neben dem Kanzleramt sollen auch PC im Außen-, Wirtschafts- und Forschungsministerium betroffen sein. Fast jeden Tag, so wird Verfassungsschutz-Vizepräsident Hans-Elmar Remberg zitiert, treffe im Regierungsviertel verseuchte Post ein – aus Beijing, aus Kanton im Süden Chinas oder aus Lanzhou im Nordwesten des Landes. Absender sollen Hacker der chinesischen Armee sein.


Wenn zwei das gleiche tun, ist es noch lange nicht dasselbe...


----------



## drboe (8 März 2009)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Innenministerdeutsch: *Des Schäubles kleines Wörterbuch*

*Kostproben*

*Antiterrordatei (ATD)*: _Nicht Terrorgegner werden in ihr gespeichert, sondern mutmaßliche "Unterstützer" von Terroristen und deren "Kontaktpersonen". Geführt vom Bundeskriminalamt. Sammlung einer unbekannten Mengen von Menschen, nach unbekannten Kriterien, für eine unbestimmte Zeit und einen unklaren Verwendungszweck. Siehe "Gefährder"._

*Gefährder*: _Im staatlichen Sinne jemand, von dem eine Gefahr ausgeht, vor allem eine terroristische. Klingt bedrohlich. Tatsächlich aber ist jemand gemeint, gegen den es keine gerichtsfesten Beweise gibt, den man daher nicht anklagen und nicht verurteilen kann und der nach bisherigem Rechtsverständnis unschuldig ist. Was G. eigentlich sind, sagt niemand. Möglicherweise Fast-Verdächtige. Zumindest aber Menschen, die es zu beobachten und zu überwachen gilt._

*Gefährder, potenzieller*: _Steigerungsform. Ein Mensch, der noch nicht zum G. geworden ist, es aber werden könnte. Gegen den aber schon jetzt "Maßnahmen" ergriffen werden sollen. Potenzieller G. kann jeder sein. Immerhin kann von jedem Bürger in der Zukunft eine Gefahr ausgehen. So etwas nennt man in anderen Zusammenhängen einen Generalverdacht._

*Innere Sicherheit*: _Kein juristischer Begriff, auch wenn die häufige Verwendung durch Politik und Medien dies nahe legt. Daher existieren auch keine Normen und Gesetze, die sie einschränken. Die I.S. ist grenzenlos, immer anwendbar und kann durch praktisch jeden bedroht werden, durch "internationalen Terrorismus" genauso wie durch "Jugendkriminalität" oder "Chaoten". Soll nahelegen, dass es um den Schutz der Bürger vor Gefahren geht. Begründet aber werden damit nicht selten Schutzmaßnahmen des Staates vor dem Bürger. _

*Onlinedurchsuchung*: _Impliziert offenes und rechtsstaatliches Vorgehen ähnlich einer Hausdurchsuchung. Ist jedoch das heimliche Verwanzen eines privaten Computers, um unbemerkt sämtliche Eingaben beobachten und alle Dokumente speichern zu können. Korrekter wäre daher Onlinespionage._

M. Boettcher


----------



## webwatcher (8 März 2009)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Begleitet werden diese Verschleierungsbegriffe durch Schönsprech z.B : 

Schönsprech und Schönsprech


> Wir reden von Schönsprech, dem Euphemismus. Wir schenken Dornen - aber mit Rose dran.
> George Orwell nannte sie die "Double Speak". Wörter, die für das eine stehen aber etwas ganz anderes meinen. Solche Sprache wird benötigt, wenn wir Dinge aussprechen aber das passende mentale Bild vermeiden wollen.


Eindringlich  wird diese Methode der Sprachklitterei   in  1984 von George Orwell  beschrieben
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/1984_(Roman)


> Der Roman beginnt mit einem Lebensbild des Alltages in einem dystopischen Überwachungsstaat. Protagonist der Handlung ist Winston Smith, ein einfaches Mitglied der („äußeren“) Partei, der sich den widrigen Umständen zum Trotz seine eigene Privatsphäre sichern will. Dadurch gerät er zwangsläufig in Konflikt mit dem System, was unweigerlich seinen Untergang herbeiführen muss.
> Winston Smith arbeitet im Ministerium für Wahrheit (Propagandaministerium) in London.


Die Frage, die  sich stellt, wieviel der Romanfiktion ohne die Existenz des  BVerG schon  Realität wäre.  
Eine Gedankenpolizei ist  sicher der Wunschtraum aller Überwachungsfanatiker.


----------



## webwatcher (11 März 2009)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

heise online - 11.03.09 - Schäuble kritisiert Bundesverfassungsgericht


> Bundesinnenminister Wolfgang Schäuble meint, das Bundesverfassungsgericht greife zu sehr in die Gesetzgebung ein.


Dem fehlt mittlerweile  jedes Schamgefühl 

EisbärkritisiertZoowärter | SchäublekritisiertBundesverfassungsger... | News-Foren


> Eisbär kritisiert Zoowärter
> Der Wärter hindere ihn hartnäckig daran, Zoobesucher zu verspeisen,
> beklagte sich Eisbär Knut auf einer Pressekonferenz.


----------



## Heiko (11 März 2009)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Wenn die Gesetzgeber pfuschen, muß halt das Gericht bremsen. Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## webwatcher (11 März 2009)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Das sagst  du so in deinem jugendlichen Leichtsinn. 

PS: Hoffe ja, dass ich dessen Karriereende noch erlebe...


----------



## webwatcher (16 März 2009)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

heise online - 16.03.09 - Generalbundesanwältin: Heimliche Online-Durchsuchung für die Strafverfolgung


> Generalbundesanwältin Monika Harms hat sich dafür ausgesprochen, die Befugnisse der Strafverfolgungsbehörden im Kampf gegen den Terrorismus zu erweitern. "Wir müssen die Erkenntnisse, die wir im präventiven Bereich über das BKA-Gesetz gewinnen, auch im Bereich der Strafverfolgung nutzen können", sagte Harms dem Hamburger Abendblatt.


Generalbundesanwältin fordert mehr Befugnisse im Kampf gegen den Terror


> Generalbundesanwältin fordert mehr Befugnisse im Kampf gegen den Terror


Datenschützer alarmiert über Harms' Forderungen


> Die Forderung der Generalbundesanwältin Monika Harms nach mehr Befugnissen der Strafverfolgungsbehörden im Kampf gegen den Terrorismus ist bei Datenschützern auf Kritik gestoßen.


Stimmt ja, die gibt es ja auch noch... 
In der Aushebelung der Verfassung/Grundrechte liefert sie sich ein  Kopf an Kopfrennen mit dem Innenminister..


----------



## webwatcher (18 März 2009)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

heise Security - 18.03.09 - Bundesregierung hält an Überwachungsbefugnissen fürs BSI fest


> Bundesregierung hält an Überwachungsbefugnissen fürs BSI fest
> 
> Berlin hat den Entwurf zur Novellierung des Gesetzes für das Bundesamt für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik gegen Kritik aus den Ländern verteidigt. Von gravierenden Grundrechtseingriffen könne nicht die Rede sein. mehr...


Wenn man das Grundgesetz abschafft,  gibt es auch natürlich keine  Eingriffe mehr.


----------



## webwatcher (19 April 2009)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Lauschangriff: US-Magazin enthüllt Schnüffelstrategie des FBI - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt


> Die amerikanische Bundespolizei FBI benutzt Schnüffelsoftware, um Erpressern, Terroristen und Hackern auf die Spur zu kommen. Jetzt ist ein Dokument veröffentlicht worden, aus dem hervorgeht, wie und vor allem wie oft die sogenannte Spyware zum Einsatz kommt.


..


> *Einmal auf dem Rechner des Verdächtigen eingerichtet*, ermittelt das Programm laut "Wired" diverse Informationen über die Software, die Hardware und die Internet-Anbindung des gekaperten Rechners.


Aha, so geht das 


> Den Papieren zufolge hatte man die Web-Adresse der als Lockmittel präparierten Web-Seite in einem privaten MySpace-Chatraum plaziert, den der Schüler nutzte.


Clever, clever...


----------



## drboe (19 April 2009)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Clever, clever...


Eigentlich nicht. Das Verfahren setzt Neugier, Arglosigkeit und Dummmheit der Zielperson voraus, die ja direkt oder indirekt beim Angriff mithelfen muss. Damit eignet sich der Ansatz kaum für jeden. Zudem wird als Target-OS vermutlich Windows verwendet werden. Egal, was man gegen Windows vorbringen mag, neuere Versionen sind im Betrieb als Administrator eher nervig, Vista fragt eher zu häufig, ob man wirklich will was man gerade tut, so dass mittelfristig die unbemerkte Installation von Software schwieriger wird. Die muss sich ja immerhin so im System verankern, dass sie jedesmal automatisch aktiviert wird. Wenn das System solche Veränderungsversuche meldet, wird man argwöhnisch. Abgesehen von den einfachen Sicherheitsmaßnahmen, die solche Versuche schnell scheitern lassen: jeder Erfolgsbericht wird den Argwohn von Benutzern weiter steigern und dann findet man allenfalls noch kleine Fische, bei denen der Aufwand kaum lohnt.

M. Boettcher


----------



## webwatcher (19 April 2009)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Das war mir schon klar,  war auch ironisch  gemeint. Die wenigen, die sich für das Thema interessieren,
 wissen was und  wie sowas möglich bzw nicht möglich is und  belächend daher solche "Erfolgsmeldungen"


----------



## Reducal (29 April 2009)

Neues vom BVerfG: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/news...n-bei-vorratsdatenspeicherung.html#post278589


----------



## webwatcher (18 Mai 2009)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

heise online - 18.05.09 - Trend zu Sicherheits- und Präventionsgesetzen bemängelt


> Winfried Hassemer, früherer Vizepräsident des Bundesverfassungsgerichts, hat im Rahmen der Vorstellung des "Grundrechte-Reports 2009" in Karlsruhe am heutigen Montag zu einem sorgsameren Umgang mit den Bürgerrechten aufgerufen. "Wir beobachten in Gesetzgebung und Verwaltung einen allgemeinen Trend hin zu mehr Sicherheit und Prävention, der häufig zu Lasten der klassischen bürgerlichen Freiheiten geht", sagte der Rechtsexperte. Als Beispiele werden in dem 272 Seiten starken Band unter anderem "polizeiliche Datennetze", Überwachung durch Geheimdienste, der "grenzenlose Datenverkehr in der EU", die oft restriktive Anwendung des Informationsfreiheitsgesetzes und die zunehmende Beschränkung der Demonstrationsfreiheit thematisiert.


----------



## webwatcher (20 Mai 2009)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Zwischenruf - "Nachtigall, ick hör' dir trapsen" - n-tv.de


> Der ehemalige Präsident des Bundesverfassungsgerichts, Winfried Hassemer, kritisiert folgerichtig den verfassungswidrigen Trend zu mehr Sicherheit auf Kosten der Freiheit. Da hört man in dem von Schäuble vorgestellten Verfassungsschutzbericht, wie der Berliner sagt, die Nachtigall trapsen


----------



## webwatcher (22 Mai 2009)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

heise online - 22.05.09 - Konferenz gegen "Internetausdrucker": SIGINT in Köln gestartet


> O.  warnte in seiner Keynote vor der immer weiter fortschreitenden Überwachung in demokratischen Staaten. "China bezeichnet sich selbst als 'Demokratische Volks-Diktatur'. Ganz soweit sind wir in Deutschland noch nicht, aber wir sind auf dem Weg dazu", erklärte O. Grund dafür sei unter anderem, dass Politiker bis heute das Internet nur als weiteres Medium, nicht aber als Lebensraum verstünden. Diese "Internet-Ausdrucker" setzten zur Kontrolle und Machtausübung Techniken ein, die sie nicht ganz verstünden.


 "*Nicht ganz* verstünden" ist eine kapitale Untertreibung.

China ist schon lange das heimliche Vorbild  einer bestimmten Sorte  Politiker.
1984   wäre natürlich noch besser ...


----------



## webwatcher (26 Mai 2009)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

heise Security - 26.05.09 - BKA: Bislang noch keinen PC online durchsucht


> Das Bundeskriminalamt (BKA) hat seit der Erweiterung des BKA-Gesetzes zu Jahresbeginn noch keinen Computer online durchsucht. "Ich setze die Vorgaben des Bundesverfassungsgerichtes, diese Durchsuchungen nur als ultima ratio, also als letztes Mittel einzusetzen, konsequent um", sagte BKA-Präsident Jörg Ziercke laut dpa dem Westfalen-Blatt. Bislang hätten die "herkömmlichen Ermittlungsmöglichkeiten" zur Aufklärung der Verdachtsfälle ausgereicht. Er rechne dennoch – wie schon im Januar – mit vier bis fünf Online-Durchsuchungen pro Jahr.


aha


----------



## webwatcher (3 Juni 2009)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Bundesregierung vs. das Internet - die nächste Eskalationsstufe [Indiskretion Ehrensache]


> Vielleicht werden die Lehrbücher der Polit-PR einmal Wolfgang Schäubles Vorgehen in diesen Monaten erwähnen - als Beispiel, wie man es nicht macht.


Schäubles Weltbild folgt dem  paranoiden Weltbild des Kölner Juraprofessors  O.D. 


> Guantánamo, so D. sei eine »verfassungstheoretisch mögliche Antwort im Kampf der rechtsstaatlichen Zivilisation gegen die Barbarei des Terrorismus«..."
> 
> Motto: Wer den Rechtsstaat bewahren will, muss jenseits davon operieren. Man könnte es einen Sieg des Terrorismus nennen. Dass alles Fassade ist, diese rechtsstaatlichen Standards, das soll ja bewiesen werden. Dies ist die wahre Kapitulation, sie ist der rechte Skandal..."


----------



## webwatcher (11 Juli 2009)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

heise online - 11.07.09 - Bundesinnenminister: Bei Internetregulierung kann man nicht auf globale Regeln warten


> Bundesinnenminister Wolfgang Schäuble verteidigte bei einer Wahlkampfveranstaltung in München die Online-Durchsuchung und den Kampf gegen Kinderpornographie im Netz. Man könne nicht auf nationale Regeln verzichten, solange es keine globalen Regeln gebe. Die Freiheit im Internet könne nicht dazu führen, dass Terroristen ihren Nachwuchs dort anwerben und "Kinder auf Bestellung vergewaltigt" und dann "im Internet gezeigt" würden.


Was hat der für eine "blühende"  Phantasie...


----------



## webwatcher (14 Juli 2009)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

heise Security - 14.07.09 - Münchener Koalition beschließt Änderungen beim "Bayerntrojaner"


> Die bayerische CSU/FDP-Koalition hat am heutigen Dienstag eine Reihe von Änderungen im Bayerischen Polizeiaufgabengesetz beschlossen, um damit die Online-Durchsuchung von Computern verfassungsrechtlich wasserdicht zu machen.


na klar, man läßt die Verfassung absaufen


----------



## webwatcher (30 Juli 2009)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

heise Security - 30.07.09 - Bootkit hebelt Festplattenverschlüsselung aus


> Der erst 18-jährige P.  K. gibt Stoned verschiedene Plug-Ins mit, wie einen Boot-Passwort-Cracker oder eine Routine zum Infizieren des Bios. Da Stoned als Framework konzipiert ist, können andere Programmierer eigene Plug-Ins dafür entwickeln. Aus seiner Sicht könnte Stoned auch für Ermittlungsbehörden interessant sein,* etwa zur Entwicklung eines Bundestrojaners.*


Aus dem kann noch was werden. Das  Bundesverdienstkreuz hat er schon fast in der Tasche.


----------



## webwatcher (26 August 2009)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Aufregung um neue Abhörzentrale in Köln - Panorama - WDR.de


> *Heimlich, still und leise hat die Abhörzentrale des Bundesinnenministeriums Ende Juli in Köln ihre Arbeit aufgenommen*. Weil dort mehrere Behörden ihre Überwachungstechnik bündeln, hagelt es Kritik von Datenschützern.


Man redet nicht mehr, man schafft Fakten. 

Mehr Infos: 
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=Bundesverwaltungsamt+++abhörzentrale&meta=&cad=h

PS: Die hagelnde Kritik muß sich in Nebelwölkchen aufgelöst haben....


----------



## Antiscammer (26 August 2009)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Das gibt einen schönen Kölner Datenklüngel.


----------



## webwatcher (15 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

heise online - Bericht: BKA hat bisher noch keine Online-Durchsuchung durchgeführt


> Das Bundeskriminalamt (BKA) hat seit Inkraftreten der Novelle des Gesetzes für das Bundeskriminalamt am 1. Januar dieses Jahres noch keine heimliche Online-Durchsuchung durchgeführt. Das hat nach Angaben der tageszeitung (taz) ein BKA-Sprecher auf Anfrage mitgeteilt. Das BKA habe auch keinen entsprechenden Antrag bei Gericht gestellt. "In Zeiten der terroristischen Bedrohung halten wir die Online-Durchsuchung dennoch für ein unverzichtbares polizeiliches Instrument”, sagte der BKA-Sprecher.


Aha...


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

"In Zeiten der terroristischen Bedrohung halten wir die Online-Durchsuchung dennoch für ein unverzichtbares polizeiliches Instrument"

Dazu muss man aber erstmal am Router und an der Firewall vorbei


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Ich hab ja von Anfang an gesagt, das schaffen die nicht wirklich, wenn die ihre "Programmierer" auf der Basis von BAT Vb anstellen. :scherzkeks:

Die hätten lieber gleich in Russland bei Ibragimov und den Konsorten aus dem RBN anfragen müssen. Die sind zwar nicht billig, hätten ihnen das aber längst gemacht.


----------



## webwatcher (15 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

heise online - Bericht: Internetsperren sind offenbar vorerst vom Koalitionstisch [Update]


> [Update]
> 
> Für heimliche Online-Durchsuchungen von Computern soll künftig die Generalbundesanwaltschaft einen Antrag stellen müssen. Ursprünglich konnte das BKA den Antrag selbst beim Amtsgericht Wiesbaden einreichen, das dann entscheiden musste. Nun liegt die Entscheidung bei einem Richter des Bundesgerichtshofes. Zudem werden Online-Durchsuchungen nicht auf weitere Sicherheitsbehörden wie den Verfassungsschutz ausgeweitet. (pmz/c't)


----------



## Antiscammer (16 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Problem ist halt: der Geist ist erstmal aus der Flasche, und man weiß nie, wann und unter welchen Vorwänden sie wieder damit kommen.


----------



## webwatcher (16 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Bis dato war dies  beste  Schutz  vor Schnüffelei 
heise online - Schwarz-Gelb vor "gravierenden Hürden" bei innerer Sicherheit


> Nach den Erkenntnissen des innenpolitischen Sprechers der Grünen, Wolfgang Wieland, waren jedoch ausschließlich technische Probleme der Grund dafür, dass das BKA bislang nicht in fremde Computer eindrang.


----------



## webwatcher (17 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

heise online - Gerhart Baum hält Verfassungsklage gegen Vorratsdatenspeicherung aufrecht


> Unterdessen kündigte der FDP-Politiker Gerhart Baum in dem Blatt an, trotz der Koalitionsvereinbarungen seiner Partei weiter gegen die Vorratsdatenspeicherung und das BKA-Gesetz klagen zu wollen. Selbst mit den von Liberalen herausgehandelten Änderungen habe das BKA- Gesetz "noch viele andere hoch problematische Punkte", sagte der ehemalige Bundesinnenminister. "Diese ganze Sicherheitsarchitektur, die in dem BKA-Gesetz zum Ausdruck kommt, bleibt weiter Gegenstand unserer Verfassungsbeschwerde ."


----------



## webwatcher (18 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Datenschutz - ''Schäuble hat ungeheure Angst'' - Computer - sueddeutsche.de


> *"Schäuble hat ungeheure Angst"*
> ...
> Bei Herrn Schäuble haben wir uns vergangenes Jahr zurückgehalten, weil wir dachten, er ist schon oft genug wegen seinen Ideen in der Presse. Dieses Mal verbinden wir den Preis mit der Hoffnung, dass es das war und die Rente mit 67 auch für Herrn Schäuble gilt. *Der Umbau unseres Rechtsstaates in einen präventiv-autoritären Staat ist sein großes Projekt, *das verdient den Preis für das Lebenswerk.


----------



## webwatcher (23 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Braucht keine Angst mehr zu haben, außer von den gigantischen Finanzlöchern 
heise online - Bericht: Schäuble soll Finanzminister werden
Das "Bäumchen wechsel dich" ist im vollen Gange 


> Nachdem es zunächst Spekulationen gegeben hatte, Kanzleramtschef Thomas de Maizière (CDU) könne neuer Innenminister in einer schwarz-gelben Regierung werden, bringt die dpa nun Wirtschaftsminister Karl-Theodor zu Guttenberg (CSU) als Schäuble-Nachfolger ins Gespräch.


Was für ein Affentheater


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Das ist halt Politik. Koalitionsverhandlungen gehen im allgemeinen so: "Gibst Du mir den Innenminister, gebe ich Dir den Gesundheitstopf und den Afghanistan-Einsatz."


----------



## webwatcher (23 November 2009)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

heise online - Justizministerin: heimliche Online-Durchsuchung ist "beunruhigend"


> Die neue Bundesjustizministerin Sabine Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger (FDP) sieht heute ein größeres Ausmaß an Überwachung als in den 90er-Jahren, als sie zuletzt den Ministerposten besetzte. In einem Interview der Berliner tageszeitung (taz) verwies sie auf die heimliche Onlinedurchsuchung von Computern und die sechsmonatige anlasslose Vorratsdatenspeicherung aller Telekommunikationsverkehrsdaten. "Das Bundeskriminalamt hat präventive Befugnisse bei der Terrorabwehr erhalten. An all das haben wir in den 90-er Jahren noch nicht einmal gedacht."


Justizministerin über Datenschutz: "Ich will Vertrauen zurückgewinnen" - taz.de


----------



## webwatcher (1 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

heise online - Datenschützer fordert besseren Schutz der Privatsphäre


> Kritik übte P.  unter anderem daran, dass in Bayern neben der Polizei auch der Verfassungsschutz die Befugnis zur heimlichen Online-Durchsuchung von Computern bekommen hat. "Der Verfassungsschutz braucht das meines Erachtens nicht", sagte P. i am heutigen Dienstag bei der Vorstellung seines ersten Tätigkeitsberichts im Landtag.


----------



## webwatcher (14 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...-vor-dem-Bundesverfassungsgericht-884970.html

Schaar zum Vorratsdatenstreit: "Ein Terrorist kann die Speicherung umgehen" - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik


> Schaar zum Vorratsdatenstreit
> "Ein Terrorist kann die Speicherung umgehen"


----------



## Heiko (16 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Ich sag zu dem ganzen Krampf mal ausdrücklich NIX. Was ein Schwachsinn sich da breit gemacht hat in der Republik...


----------



## webwatcher (14 Januar 2010)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

da man so gar nichts  mehr in der Presse vom Bundestrojaner hört, sieht oder liest: 
Bundestrojaner.net - Hier gibt es den Bundestrojaner zum Download


> Liebe Mitbürgerinnen, liebe Mitbürger
> SONDERAKTION - SCHON WIEDER UND ERNEUT VERLÄNGERT!
> 
> Installieren Sie den Bundestrojaner jetzt und erhalten Sie nun auch im Vorteils Pack Bürgercontrol 2.0 inkl. Telefonüberwachung gratis dazu


----------



## Heiko (15 Januar 2010)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

*rofl*


----------



## webwatcher (15 Januar 2010)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Irgendjemandem gefällt die Seite  nicht. Wer mag das wohl sein :scherzkeks:


----------



## webwatcher (7 Februar 2010)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

heise online - Innenminister de Maizière verhindert Abhörzentrale


> Bundesinnenminister Thomas de Maizière (CDU) hat die Pläne seines Amtsvorgängers Wolfgang Schäuble gestoppt, eine gemeinsame Abhörzentrale von Polizei und Verfassungsschutz einzurichten. Er habe entschieden, dass es in Deutschland "keine Abhörzentrale nach britischem Vorbild" geben werde.


Einsicht oder Populismus?


----------



## Antiscammer (7 Februar 2010)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Der scheint in vielen Dingen sehr vernünftig zu sein.


----------



## webwatcher (1 März 2010)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Verfassung: Grund zur Hoffnung - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt


> Grund zur Hoffnung
> 
> Die Karlsruher Richter werden die Vorratsdatenspeicherung wohl nur unter strengen Vorgaben genehmigen. Die EU-Kommission will ihre heikle Richtlinie überprüfen.


----------



## technofreak (21 April 2010)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

heise online - Rheinland-pfälzische Landesregierung bringt Regelung zur Online-Durchsuchung auf den Weg


> Die rheinland-pfälzische Landesregierung hat die Novellierung des Polizeigesetzes beschlossen. Dabei geht es nach Angaben des Innenministers Karl Peter Bruch (SPD) unter anderem um die Modernisierung der Methoden der Sicherheitsbehörden. Sie sollen mit Terroristen und Kriminellen Schritt halten können. Dabei solle aber auch das Recht der Bürger auf Privatsphäre geschützt werden.


ich kommentier das besser nicht...


----------



## webwatcher (10 Juli 2010)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

heise online - CDU/CSU und SPD halten an heimlichen Online-Durchsuchungen fest
Sehr lesenswerter  und amüsanter  Kommentar  dazu:
dieWunderwaffe | CDU/CSUundSPDhaltenanheimlichenOnl... | News-Foren


----------



## Devilfrank (11 Juli 2010)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



> Und ich Tropf sichere immer
> noch meine Daten selbst, statt bei Verlust einfach eine Kopie vom
> zuständigen LKA abzufordern.
> 
> M. Boettcher



Muhahahaha - that´s make my day.
:-D:-D:-D


----------



## drboe (11 Juli 2010)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*



Devilfrank schrieb:


> Muhahahaha - that´s make my day.
> :-D:-D:-D


Das wiederum freut mich außerordentlich.

M. Boettcher


----------



## webwatcher (19 August 2010)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Rheinland-Pfalz vor Quellen-TKÜ und Online-Durchsuchung | heise Security


> Die rheinland-pfälzische Landesregierung hat am Donnerstag in Mainz den Entwurf zur Novellierung  des Polizei- und Ordnungsbehördengesetzes (POG) verabschiedet. In der Neufassung des Polizeigesetzes, über das seit April beraten wurde, werden unter anderem die sogenannte Quellen-TKÜ und die Online-Durchsuchung verankert.


----------



## webwatcher (21 August 2010)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

heise online - Keine schnelle Einigung bei Vorratsdatenspeicherung


> Fast ein halbes Jahr nach dem Stopp  der bisherigen Datenspeicherung auf Vorrat zeichnet sich noch kein schnelles Ende des Koalitionsstreits ab. Bundesinnenminister Thomas de Maizière (CDU) pocht auf eine zügige Neuregelung und sieht eine Schutzlücke besonders bei Straftaten im Internet. Justizministerin Sabine Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger (FDP) warnt dagegen vor Eile und verweist auf die laufende Debatte in Europa.


----------



## Heiko (24 August 2010)

*AW: Heise/TAZ: BGH verbietet Online-Durchsuchung von Computersystemen*

Da wird auch so schnell nix kommen, da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## jupp11 (10 Oktober 2011)

Aus aktuellem   Anlass hochgeholt: 

Die Schnüffelsoftware kann ja auch nichts taugen :
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Zwei-Programmierstellen-fuer-den-Bundestrojaner-133275.html


			
				Heise.de am 11.01.2007  schrieb:
			
		

> *Zwei Programmierstellen für den "Bundestrojaner"*
> 
> Nach Auskunft der Bundesregierung sind für die Programmierung der Software zwei Programmierstellen notwendig, die teils aus laufenden Mitteln, teils von Mitteln aus dem Programm zur Stärkung der Inneren Sicherheit bezahlt werden. Insgesamt soll das Tool zur Online-Durchsuchung nicht mehr als 200.000 Euro kosten.


Bei so geringen Mitteln und  nur zwei Planstellen....

http://www.stern.de/politik/deutsch...aeren-sie-auf-herr-friedrich-1737097-faq.html


> Wie wurde die Software überhaupt gefunden?
> 
> Der CCC hat mehrere anonyme Festplatten zugeschickt bekommen, auf denen verdächtigen Dateien waren. Entdeckt wurde der Trojaner allerdings nur wegen seiner schlampigen Programmierung: Wird der Trojaner nicht mehr benötigt, kann er über eine Selbstzerstörungsfunktion aus der Ferne gelöscht werden. Doch statt unbemerkt vom Rechner zu verschwinden, wie es professionelle Programme vorziehen, verschieben sich die Dateien nur in den Windows-Papierkorb, wo sie von aufmerksamen Nutzern entdeckt wurden.



http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzpolitik/0,1518,790960,00.html


> Bayerns Innenminister Herrmann bestätigt, dass vom Chaos Computer Club analysierte Schüffelsoftware von bayerischen Behörden eingesetzt wurde. Das dürfte noch für einige Verwerfungen sorgen, denn die Software enthält Funktionen, die als verfassungswidrig eingestuft werden können.


vermutlich im Suff programmiert...

Es gestaltet sich immer mehr zum grotesken Theater 
http://de.reuters.com/article/topNews/idDEBEE7990BL20111010


> BKA fahndet bei Landesbehörden nach Staatstrojaner
> Berlin (Reuters) - Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel hat sich in die Trojaner-Affäre eingeschaltet, bei der immer stärker die Landesbehörden ins Visier geraten.



Der ultimative Trojanerschutz:
http://www.titanic-magazin.de/uploads/pics/Bundestrojaner_01.jpg[


----------



## jupp11 (11 Oktober 2011)

http://www.net-tribune.de/nt/node/6...dert-TUeV-fuer-behoerdliche-Spionageprogramme


> Nach dem Auffliegen eines sogenannten Staatstrojaners fordert die Deutsche Polizeigewerkschaft (DPolG) einen Software-TÜV für behördliche Spionageprogramme. "Wir brauchen dringend ein Prüfsiegel, das die technische und rechtsstaatliche Unbedenklichkeit von Überwachungssoftware bescheinigt", sagte DPolG-Chef R. W. der "Neuen Osnabrücker Zeitung" (Dienstagausgabe) laut Vorabbericht. Künftig dürften die Sicherheitsbehörden nur noch Programme verwenden, die unabhängige Experten zuvor eingehend geprüft und freigegeben hätten.


und was ist mit der ASU?


----------



## jupp11 (11 Oktober 2011)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzpolitik/0,1518,791112,00.html


> Schnüffeltechnik für Baden-Württemberg, die Bundesnetzagentur und das Zollkriminalamt: Der Hersteller des offenbar stümperhaft programmierten Staatstrojaners hat nach SPIEGEL-ONLINE-Informationen viele deutsche Behörden beliefert - für Millionen Euro. *Der ehemalige DigiTask-Chef wurde einst wegen Beamtenbestechung verurteilt.*


----------

